# Irans Quds foce General Soleimani just killed in rocket attack  !



## yidnar

its about time ! and going after the lranian leaders may be the new approach that will slap some sense into those murdering terrorist !! and it may also give the opposition inside of Iran the the boost they need to kick out the Islamic extremest running their country !


----------



## Golfing Gator

link?


----------



## skye

GOD Bless President Trump! 



(please merge if necessary)

To the Mullahs .....Do not mess with America!

Bravo Mr President Bravo all Patriots!



Qassem Soleimani, the powerful head of Iran’s Quds Force, was killed in an airstrike at Baghdad International Airport, Iraqi TV and three Iraqi officials officials said Friday

The officials said the strike also killed Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis, the deputy commander of Iran-backed militias known as the Popular Mobilization Forces.



Iran Quds Force head Qassem Soleimani killed in Baghdad strike — Iraqi TV



bye bye now!


----------



## yidnar

yidnar said:


> its about time !


Iran's Soleimani and Iraq's Muhandis killed in air strike -militia spokesman


----------



## yidnar

Iran's Soleimani and Iraq's Muhandis killed in air strike -militia spokesman


----------



## airplanemechanic

MIGA!


----------



## Golfing Gator

Good job Iraqis!


----------



## Jitss617

in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up! 

https://www.foxnews.com/world/rockets-baghdad-airport-injuries-reported


----------



## Dana7360

He was killed at an air strike at the airport in Baghdad.

This is very bad. I hope it won't lead to more violence.

Iran's Soleimani and Iraq's Muhandis killed in air strike: militia spokesman


----------



## Golfing Gator

The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.

Good kill for them.


----------



## K9Buck

Dana7360 said:


> He was killed at an air strike at the airport in Baghdad.
> 
> This is very bad. I hope it won't lead to more violence.
> 
> Iran's Soleimani and Iraq's Muhandis killed in air strike: militia spokesman



At the airport?  It sounds like Iraq is going down the shitter.


----------



## skye

I adore President Trump...I adore all Patriots ... and all who work for this President!


YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jitss617

Golfing Gator said:


> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.


I hope that’s true.. I don’t want any more war in the Middle East


----------



## Lipush

Israel is wide awake.


----------



## yidnar

Golfing Gator said:


> Good job Iraqis!


Trump said Iran would pay a heavy price for the embassy attacks and the killing of an American contractor ...you can bet the US played a major role in this ! good job USA !


----------



## fncceo

You'd better not pout. You'd better not cry. You'd better be good. I'm telling you why... G.I. Drone is coming to town.







And don't stand under the TOW MISSILE.


----------



## progressive hunter

Jitss617 said:


> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/rockets-baghdad-airport-injuries-reported
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say


it would be easier to fix the problem of why the invaders are coming here than kill women and children,,,

but as we know the dems and repubes refuse to do that,,,


----------



## skye

fncceo said:


> You'd better not pout. You'd better not cry. You'd better be good. I'm telling you why... G.I. Drone is coming to town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't stand under the TOW MISSILE.





LOVE IT!


----------



## Golfing Gator

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that’s true.. I don’t want any more war in the Middle East
Click to expand...


From your link...._Iraq’s Security Media Cell, which released information regarding Iraqi security, said the three Katyusha rockets landed near the cargo hall._

Katyusha rockets are not used by the US troops.


----------



## Golfing Gator

yidnar said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job Iraqis!
> 
> 
> 
> Trump said Iran would pay a heavy price for the embassy attacks and the killing of an American contractor ...you can bet the US played a major role in this ! good job USA !
Click to expand...


Why can you not give credit to where it is due?

It is good that this was done by the Iraqis and not us.


----------



## Jitss617

progressive hunter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say
> 
> 
> 
> it would be easier to fix the problem of why the invaders are coming here than kill women and children,,,
> 
> but as we know the dems and repubes refuse to do that,,,
Click to expand...

Fuck off! You pool your money  and send it to that nasty culture you would never live around. Poor Americans are forced to live around them . You sick bastard


----------



## deltex1

As I posted recently....kill them all.


----------



## progressive hunter

Jitss617 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say
> 
> 
> 
> it would be easier to fix the problem of why the invaders are coming here than kill women and children,,,
> 
> but as we know the dems and repubes refuse to do that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off! You pool your money  and send it to that nasty culture you would never live around. Poor Americans are forced to live around them . You sick bastard
Click to expand...



like I said you fucking republicans are as bad as the democrats,,,,


both of you have fucked this country over,,,


----------



## yidnar

this puts the evil leadership in Iran on notice !! is this Trumps unorthodox strategy ?? hit the leaders ... without getting bogged down in another ground war ! is little rocket man in north Korea watching ?? this type of strength is the only thing that is respected by our enemies !


----------



## skye

I love the way 2020 started my friends!!!!!

This is a good omen!!!!!!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Just bring our boys home ffs. Once those barbarians are done killing each other over sand and stone we can mop up the stragglers with a few big ass bombs.

Fuck the middle east


----------



## Jitss617

progressive hunter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say
> 
> 
> 
> it would be easier to fix the problem of why the invaders are coming here than kill women and children,,,
> 
> but as we know the dems and repubes refuse to do that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off! You pool your money  and send it to that nasty culture you would never live around. Poor Americans are forced to live around them . You sick bastard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> like I said you fucking republicans are as bad as the democrats,,,,
> 
> 
> both of you have fucked this country over,,,
Click to expand...

I didn’t say republicans weren’t.. I’m sayin I’m I’m not helping this nasty culture, I want them out! I do t care if their country sucks, they suck


----------



## Jitss617

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that’s true.. I don’t want any more war in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From your link...._Iraq’s Security Media Cell, which released information regarding Iraqi security, said the three Katyusha rockets landed near the cargo hall._
> 
> Katyusha rockets are not used by the US troops.
Click to expand...

I’m in Baghdad now heading to the airport with my team


----------



## progressive hunter

Jitss617 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say
> 
> 
> 
> it would be easier to fix the problem of why the invaders are coming here than kill women and children,,,
> 
> but as we know the dems and repubes refuse to do that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off! You pool your money  and send it to that nasty culture you would never live around. Poor Americans are forced to live around them . You sick bastard
Click to expand...



can you tell me,,,is your problem that they come illegally or because of their skin color???

your comment sounds like the latter


----------



## bodecea

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that’s true.. I don’t want any more war in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From your link...._Iraq’s Security Media Cell, which released information regarding Iraqi security, said the three Katyusha rockets landed near the cargo hall._
> 
> Katyusha rockets are not used by the US troops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m in Baghdad now heading to the airport with my team
Click to expand...

Of course you are, little boy.


----------



## yidnar

Golfing Gator said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job Iraqis!
> 
> 
> 
> Trump said Iran would pay a heavy price for the embassy attacks and the killing of an American contractor ...you can bet the US played a major role in this ! good job USA !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can you not give credit to where it is due?
> 
> It is good that this was done by the Iraqis and not us.
Click to expand...

its good that it was done period .. and if the Iraqi's did it great !! good for them !! but do you really believe that the US played absolutely no role ?? why cant you give credit to the US ?? is it because Trump is the commander in chief ?? are you that petty ?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that’s true.. I don’t want any more war in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From your link...._Iraq’s Security Media Cell, which released information regarding Iraqi security, said the three Katyusha rockets landed near the cargo hall._
> 
> Katyusha rockets are not used by the US troops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m in Baghdad now heading to the airport with my team
Click to expand...


You just have to ruin a good thing.  

Sad.


----------



## Toro

Awesome.

Also, can you guys check to see if this topic already has  branch?  TIA


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say
> 
> 
> 
> it would be easier to fix the problem of why the invaders are coming here than kill women and children,,,
> 
> but as we know the dems and repubes refuse to do that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off! You pool your money  and send it to that nasty culture you would never live around. Poor Americans are forced to live around them . You sick bastard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> like I said you fucking republicans are as bad as the democrats,,,,
> 
> 
> both of you have fucked this country over,,,
Click to expand...

Wow, I’m actually agreeing with Prog on something


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Toro said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Also, can you guys check to see if this topic already has  branch?  TIA
> 
> View attachment 297959


Gonna need to see your hall monitor badge please


----------



## JGalt

*Hey Iran! Remember what Baghdad looked like when we got through with it? That was nothing*






*Remember what Syria looked like when we got through with it?

Again, nothing.






Remember what Dresden looked like when we were through with it? Some fun there, eh? But once again, nothing






Remember what Hiroshima looked like after we were finished with it? Nice, eh?





*

*You're next. *


----------



## Jitss617

progressive hunter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say
> 
> 
> 
> it would be easier to fix the problem of why the invaders are coming here than kill women and children,,,
> 
> but as we know the dems and repubes refuse to do that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off! You pool your money  and send it to that nasty culture you would never live around. Poor Americans are forced to live around them . You sick bastard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> can you tell me,,,is your problem that they come illegally or because of their skin color???
> 
> your comment sounds like the latter
Click to expand...

I’ve said their culture,, they don’t assimilate I grew up in the inner city of Boston, I’ve had to deal with them. Not you they are disgusting


----------



## Golfing Gator

yidnar said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job Iraqis!
> 
> 
> 
> Trump said Iran would pay a heavy price for the embassy attacks and the killing of an American contractor ...you can bet the US played a major role in this ! good job USA !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can you not give credit to where it is due?
> 
> It is good that this was done by the Iraqis and not us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its good that it was done period .. and if the Iraqi's did it great !! good for them !! but do you really believe that the US played absolutely no role ?? why cant you give credit to the US ?? is it because Trump is the commander in chief ?? are you that petty ?
Click to expand...


Weird, just yesterday I was praising Trump over his quick response to the attack on the embassy...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dana7360 said:


> He was killed at an air strike at the airport in Baghdad.
> 
> This is very bad. I hope it won't lead to more violence.
> 
> Iran's Soleimani and Iraq's Muhandis killed in air strike: militia spokesman



  Oh I dont know...maybe the dune coons will take it as a warning.
And the guy was responsible for over 600 American deaths.


----------



## yidnar

sources leaking the attack was ordered by the president of the United States !!


----------



## progressive hunter

Jitss617 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say
> 
> 
> 
> it would be easier to fix the problem of why the invaders are coming here than kill women and children,,,
> 
> but as we know the dems and repubes refuse to do that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off! You pool your money  and send it to that nasty culture you would never live around. Poor Americans are forced to live around them . You sick bastard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> can you tell me,,,is your problem that they come illegally or because of their skin color???
> 
> your comment sounds like the latter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve said their culture,, they don’t assimilate I grew up in the inner city of Boston, I’ve had to deal with them. Not you they are disgusting
Click to expand...



how would you know what I have lived with???


----------



## bodecea

skye said:


> I adore President Trump...I adore all Patriots ... and all who work for this President!
> 
> 
> YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You'd eat shit for fat donnie, wouldn't you?


----------



## depotoo

8m8 minutes ago






 World Newz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


#*Iraq* Reports: US Marines arrest Qais AlKhazali, head of Iranian-backed group Asa'ib Ahl al-Haq & the Iraqi Minister for Transport Hadi AlAmry who heads the Iranian-backed Badr Organisation in Jadria, Baghdad


----------



## Lewdog

Sadly I guess we'll soon know for sure if Iran has any nuclear capabilities or not.  Going to war with Iran in 2020 is not the same as going to war with Iraq in 1990.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that’s true.. I don’t want any more war in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From your link...._Iraq’s Security Media Cell, which released information regarding Iraqi security, said the three Katyusha rockets landed near the cargo hall._
> 
> Katyusha rockets are not used by the US troops.
Click to expand...


From that same link...… *Local reporters had suggested that pro-Iran military leaders may have been targeted, but officials have not yet confirmed all of the dead and who may have been behind the attack.
*


----------



## Jitss617

progressive hunter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say
> 
> 
> 
> it would be easier to fix the problem of why the invaders are coming here than kill women and children,,,
> 
> but as we know the dems and repubes refuse to do that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off! You pool your money  and send it to that nasty culture you would never live around. Poor Americans are forced to live around them . You sick bastard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> can you tell me,,,is your problem that they come illegally or because of their skin color???
> 
> your comment sounds like the latter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve said their culture,, they don’t assimilate I grew up in the inner city of Boston, I’ve had to deal with them. Not you they are disgusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how would you know what I have lived with???
Click to expand...

Go away


----------



## JGalt

Dana7360 said:


> He was killed at an air strike at the airport in Baghdad.
> 
> This is very bad. I hope it won't lead to more violence.
> 
> Iran's Soleimani and Iraq's Muhandis killed in air strike: militia spokesman



Will you be taking part in their funerals? Watch out for the "celebratory" gunfire in the air.


----------



## depotoo

8m8 minutes ago





 World Newz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


#*Iraq* Reports: US Marines arrest Qais AlKhazali, head of Iranian-backed group Asa'ib Ahl al-Haq & the Iraqi Minister for Transport Hadi AlAmry who heads the Iranian-backed Badr Organisation in Jadria, Baghdad


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Yesterday most of the left were mocking Trump for a so called non response. Today Irans top general is magically killed and that same left wants to thank the sand crabs as if they have the ability and intel to do this without us.

Laughable fools


----------



## progressive hunter

Jitss617 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> it would be easier to fix the problem of why the invaders are coming here than kill women and children,,,
> 
> but as we know the dems and repubes refuse to do that,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off! You pool your money  and send it to that nasty culture you would never live around. Poor Americans are forced to live around them . You sick bastard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> can you tell me,,,is your problem that they come illegally or because of their skin color???
> 
> your comment sounds like the latter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve said their culture,, they don’t assimilate I grew up in the inner city of Boston, I’ve had to deal with them. Not you they are disgusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how would you know what I have lived with???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go away
Click to expand...



FUCK YOU,,,you go away,,,


----------



## Golfing Gator

JustAnotherNut said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that’s true.. I don’t want any more war in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From your link...._Iraq’s Security Media Cell, which released information regarding Iraqi security, said the three Katyusha rockets landed near the cargo hall._
> 
> Katyusha rockets are not used by the US troops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From that same link...… *Local reporters had suggested that pro-Iran military leaders may have been targeted, but officials have not yet confirmed all of the dead and who may have been behind the attack.*
Click to expand...


and?


----------



## Jitss617

Fox News Hannity show is claiming this was America’s move not Iraq


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lewdog said:


> Sadly I guess we'll soon know for sure if Iran has any nuclear capabilities or not.  Going to war with Iran in 2020 is not the same as going to war with Iraq in 1990.



   You know what would happen to Iran if they tried?


----------



## depotoo

Toro said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Also, can you guys check to see if this topic already has  branch?  TIA
> 
> View attachment 297959


I had posted the first thread on it and it got merged with the Embassy thread.


----------



## yidnar

Golfing Gator said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job Iraqis!
> 
> 
> 
> Trump said Iran would pay a heavy price for the embassy attacks and the killing of an American contractor ...you can bet the US played a major role in this ! good job USA !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can you not give credit to where it is due?
> 
> It is good that this was done by the Iraqis and not us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its good that it was done period .. and if the Iraqi's did it great !! good for them !! but do you really believe that the US played absolutely no role ?? why cant you give credit to the US ?? is it because Trump is the commander in chief ?? are you that petty ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weird, just yesterday I was praising Trump over his quick response to the attack on the embassy...
Click to expand...

if we hit the enemy at the Baghdad airport i would say it was a joint exercise !


----------



## Rocko

Lewdog said:


> Sadly I guess we'll soon know for sure if Iran has any nuclear capabilities or not.  Going to war with Iran in 2020 is not the same as going to war with Iraq in 1990.



Nah if they had nukes they would have attempted to use them


----------



## skye

I'm quoting ..I like this

♫♪♫Whatch'a gonna do, whatch'a gonna do when Trump comes for you?♫♪♫


----------



## JGalt

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I guess we'll soon know for sure if Iran has any nuclear capabilities or not.  Going to war with Iran in 2020 is not the same as going to war with Iraq in 1990.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would happen to Iran if they tried?
Click to expand...


Some of those shithole countries seem to think Obama and Hillary are still running this country or something. That's a pretty serious tactical error.


----------



## berg80

Are Trumpist's familiar with the term, "wag the dog."

To _wag the dog_ means to distract attention away from a political scandal, often through military action.
What Does wag the dog Mean? | Slang by Dictionary.com


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bodecea said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I adore President Trump...I adore all Patriots ... and all who work for this President!
> 
> 
> YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You'd eat shit for fat donnie, wouldn't you?
Click to expand...


  You love the guy because he killed over 600 Americans....


----------



## CWayne

Iran isn't the only country that can use proxies.


----------



## Slade3200

Jitss617 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say
> 
> 
> 
> it would be easier to fix the problem of why the invaders are coming here than kill women and children,,,
> 
> but as we know the dems and repubes refuse to do that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off! You pool your money  and send it to that nasty culture you would never live around. Poor Americans are forced to live around them . You sick bastard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> can you tell me,,,is your problem that they come illegally or because of their skin color???
> 
> your comment sounds like the latter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve said their culture,, they don’t assimilate I grew up in the inner city of Boston, I’ve had to deal with them. Not you they are disgusting
Click to expand...

You are throwing a blanket over a large and diverse group of people. It’s attitudes like yours that lead to racial prejudice, exactly what we’ve been fighting to eradicate for decades


----------



## yidnar

Grampa Murked U said:


> Yesterday most of the left were mocking Trump for a so called non response. Today Irans top general is magically killed and that same left wants to thank the sand crabs as if they have the ability and intel to do this without us.
> 
> Laughable fools


 i could be wrong but  Iran doesn't have the military capability for this attack alone ..... it was definitely a US led attack that was planned out in advance ! Trump sent troops in a few days ago in prep for this !....just my opinion .


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JGalt said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I guess we'll soon know for sure if Iran has any nuclear capabilities or not.  Going to war with Iran in 2020 is not the same as going to war with Iraq in 1990.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would happen to Iran if they tried?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people seem to think Obama and Hillary are still running the country or something. That's a serious tactical error.
Click to expand...


  Yeah....
I dont think even the Iranians are stupid enough to start any real shit with the US.


----------



## Jitss617

Slade3200 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say
> 
> 
> 
> it would be easier to fix the problem of why the invaders are coming here than kill women and children,,,
> 
> but as we know the dems and repubes refuse to do that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off! You pool your money  and send it to that nasty culture you would never live around. Poor Americans are forced to live around them . You sick bastard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> can you tell me,,,is your problem that they come illegally or because of their skin color???
> 
> your comment sounds like the latter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve said their culture,, they don’t assimilate I grew up in the inner city of Boston, I’ve had to deal with them. Not you they are disgusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are throwing a blanket over a large and diverse group of people. It’s attitudes like yours that lead to racial prejudice, exactly what we’ve been fighting to eradicate for decades
Click to expand...

Forced assimilation is meant to be prejudiced you should assimilate to the country you move to... you retards.. I HAVE TO LIVE AROUND THEM MY CITY HAS BEEN DESTROYED.. fuck off you anti Americans GOD I CANNT WAIT TO OPEN CARRY IN YOUR FAG NEIGHBORHOODS


----------



## depotoo

yidnar said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday most of the left were mocking Trump for a so called non response. Today Irans top general is magically killed and that same left wants to thank the sand crabs as if they have the ability and intel to do this without us.
> 
> Laughable fools
> 
> 
> 
> i could be wrong but  Iran doesn't have the military capability for this attack alone ..... it was definitely a US led attack that was planned out in advance ! Trump sent troops in a few days ago in prep for this !
Click to expand...

Yep, I agree.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

I like the disclaimer at the end of the report.


"No humans were harmed during the carrying out of this mission".


----------



## JGalt

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I guess we'll soon know for sure if Iran has any nuclear capabilities or not.  Going to war with Iran in 2020 is not the same as going to war with Iraq in 1990.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would happen to Iran if they tried?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people seem to think Obama and Hillary are still running the country or something. That's a serious tactical error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....
> I dont think even the Iranians are stupid enough to start any real shit with the US.
Click to expand...


They're pretty stupid, but I don't think they're well-equipped enough.


----------



## Rocko

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I guess we'll soon know for sure if Iran has any nuclear capabilities or not.  Going to war with Iran in 2020 is not the same as going to war with Iraq in 1990.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would happen to Iran if they tried?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people seem to think Obama and Hillary are still running the country or something. That's a serious tactical error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....
> I dont think even the Iranians are stupid enough to start any real shit with the US.
Click to expand...


apparently they’re pretty stupid. They’ve been pushing it for awhile.


----------



## Golfing Gator

yidnar said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday most of the left were mocking Trump for a so called non response. Today Irans top general is magically killed and that same left wants to thank the sand crabs as if they have the ability and intel to do this without us.
> 
> Laughable fools
> 
> 
> 
> i could be wrong but  Iran doesn't have the military capability for this attack alone ..... it was definitely a US led attack that was planned out in advance ! Trump sent troops in a few days ago in prep for this !....just my opinion .
Click to expand...


You have much military experience to base that opinion on?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

yidnar said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday most of the left were mocking Trump for a so called non response. Today Irans top general is magically killed and that same left wants to thank the sand crabs as if they have the ability and intel to do this without us.
> 
> Laughable fools
> 
> 
> 
> i could be wrong but  Iran doesn't have the military capability for this attack alone ..... it was definitely a US led attack that was planned out in advance ! Trump sent troops in a few days ago in prep for this !....just my opinion .
Click to expand...

Those scumbags couldn't even prevent a bunch of rabble rousers from storming our embassy but they somehow pulled this off?

Give me a break


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Rocko said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I guess we'll soon know for sure if Iran has any nuclear capabilities or not.  Going to war with Iran in 2020 is not the same as going to war with Iraq in 1990.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would happen to Iran if they tried?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people seem to think Obama and Hillary are still running the country or something. That's a serious tactical error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....
> I dont think even the Iranians are stupid enough to start any real shit with the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> apparently they’re pretty stupid. They’ve been pushing it for awhile.
Click to expand...


  Yeah but they haven't outright attacked us.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Grampa Murked U said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday most of the left were mocking Trump for a so called non response. Today Irans top general is magically killed and that same left wants to thank the sand crabs as if they have the ability and intel to do this without us.
> 
> Laughable fools
> 
> 
> 
> i could be wrong but  Iran doesn't have the military capability for this attack alone ..... it was definitely a US led attack that was planned out in advance ! Trump sent troops in a few days ago in prep for this !....just my opinion .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those scumbags couldn't even prevent a bunch of rabble rousers from storming our embassy but they somehow pulled this off?
> 
> Give me a break
Click to expand...


Perhaps they did not want to stop them...gave them the excuse to use their rocket launchers.


----------



## Golfing Gator

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I guess we'll soon know for sure if Iran has any nuclear capabilities or not.  Going to war with Iran in 2020 is not the same as going to war with Iraq in 1990.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would happen to Iran if they tried?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people seem to think Obama and Hillary are still running the country or something. That's a serious tactical error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....
> I dont think even the Iranians are stupid enough to start any real shit with the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> apparently they’re pretty stupid. They’ve been pushing it for awhile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but they haven't outright attacked us.
Click to expand...


They are smarter than that.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Applause in any case.  If the Iranians retaliate, return it tenfold.


----------



## Jitss617

Golfing Gator said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job Iraqis!
> 
> 
> 
> Trump said Iran would pay a heavy price for the embassy attacks and the killing of an American contractor ...you can bet the US played a major role in this ! good job USA !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can you not give credit to where it is due?
> 
> It is good that this was done by the Iraqis and not us.
Click to expand...

Lol this was done by America and trump .. cow boy up bitches


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Jitss617 said:


> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/rockets-baghdad-airport-injuries-reported
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say


Obama refused to kill him for yrs


----------



## Golfing Gator

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job Iraqis!
> 
> 
> 
> Trump said Iran would pay a heavy price for the embassy attacks and the killing of an American contractor ...you can bet the US played a major role in this ! good job USA !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can you not give credit to where it is due?
> 
> It is good that this was done by the Iraqis and not us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol this was done by America and trump .. cow boy up bitches
Click to expand...


America does not use Katyusha rockets


----------



## Rocko

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I guess we'll soon know for sure if Iran has any nuclear capabilities or not.  Going to war with Iran in 2020 is not the same as going to war with Iraq in 1990.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would happen to Iran if they tried?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people seem to think Obama and Hillary are still running the country or something. That's a serious tactical error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....
> I dont think even the Iranians are stupid enough to start any real shit with the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> apparently they’re pretty stupid. They’ve been pushing it for awhile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but they haven't outright attacked us.
Click to expand...


they have in the pas


HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I guess we'll soon know for sure if Iran has any nuclear capabilities or not.  Going to war with Iran in 2020 is not the same as going to war with Iraq in 1990.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would happen to Iran if they tried?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people seem to think Obama and Hillary are still running the country or something. That's a serious tactical error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....
> I dont think even the Iranians are stupid enough to start any real shit with the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> apparently they’re pretty stupid. They’ve been pushing it for awhile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but they haven't outright attacked us.
Click to expand...


they shot down our drone


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Golfing Gator said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that’s true.. I don’t want any more war in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From your link...._Iraq’s Security Media Cell, which released information regarding Iraqi security, said the three Katyusha rockets landed near the cargo hall._
> 
> Katyusha rockets are not used by the US troops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From that same link...… *Local reporters had suggested that pro-Iran military leaders may have been targeted, but officials have not yet confirmed all of the dead and who may have been behind the attack.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and?
Click to expand...



aaaannnddd….it's still unconfirmed who is responsible for the attack


----------



## gipper

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Applause in any case.  If the Iranians retaliate, return it tenfold.


Yeah kill those women and children.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Rocko said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would happen to Iran if they tried?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people seem to think Obama and Hillary are still running the country or something. That's a serious tactical error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....
> I dont think even the Iranians are stupid enough to start any real shit with the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> apparently they’re pretty stupid. They’ve been pushing it for awhile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but they haven't outright attacked us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they have in the pas
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would happen to Iran if they tried?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people seem to think Obama and Hillary are still running the country or something. That's a serious tactical error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....
> I dont think even the Iranians are stupid enough to start any real shit with the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> apparently they’re pretty stupid. They’ve been pushing it for awhile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but they haven't outright attacked us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they shot down our drone
Click to expand...


  No lives lost.
I almost hope they try something so we can put an end to their bullshit.


----------



## Golfing Gator

JustAnotherNut said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that’s true.. I don’t want any more war in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From your link...._Iraq’s Security Media Cell, which released information regarding Iraqi security, said the three Katyusha rockets landed near the cargo hall._
> 
> Katyusha rockets are not used by the US troops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From that same link...… *Local reporters had suggested that pro-Iran military leaders may have been targeted, but officials have not yet confirmed all of the dead and who may have been behind the attack.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> aaaannnddd….it's still unconfirmed who is responsible for the attack
Click to expand...


Which army in Iraq uses Katyusha rockets?


----------



## Jitss617

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job Iraqis!
> 
> 
> 
> Trump said Iran would pay a heavy price for the embassy attacks and the killing of an American contractor ...you can bet the US played a major role in this ! good job USA !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can you not give credit to where it is due?
> 
> It is good that this was done by the Iraqis and not us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol this was done by America and trump .. cow boy up bitches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America does not use Katyusha rockets
Click to expand...

I’m looking at the rocket right now it’s ours


----------



## Dogmaphobe

This place is improving. Over 80 responses already, yet not a single person so far has blamed the Jews.

 Maybe they are just napping.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

gipper said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applause in any case.  If the Iranians retaliate, return it tenfold.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah kill those women and children.
Click to expand...


   Just bomb military installations,simple.


----------



## Slade3200

Jitss617 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> it would be easier to fix the problem of why the invaders are coming here than kill women and children,,,
> 
> but as we know the dems and repubes refuse to do that,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off! You pool your money  and send it to that nasty culture you would never live around. Poor Americans are forced to live around them . You sick bastard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> can you tell me,,,is your problem that they come illegally or because of their skin color???
> 
> your comment sounds like the latter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve said their culture,, they don’t assimilate I grew up in the inner city of Boston, I’ve had to deal with them. Not you they are disgusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are throwing a blanket over a large and diverse group of people. It’s attitudes like yours that lead to racial prejudice, exactly what we’ve been fighting to eradicate for decades
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forced assimilation is meant to be prejudiced you should assimilate to the country you move to... you retards.. I HAVE TO LIVE AROUND THEM MY CITY HAS BEEN DESTROYED.. fuck off you anti Americans GOD I CANNT WAIT TO OPEN CARRY IN YOUR FAG NEIGHBORHOODS
Click to expand...

keep talking dipshit. I don’t even need to counter any of that crap. You are digging your own hole. Go ahead tell us more about your great plans once your allowed to open carry...


----------



## Rocko

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people seem to think Obama and Hillary are still running the country or something. That's a serious tactical error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....
> I dont think even the Iranians are stupid enough to start any real shit with the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> apparently they’re pretty stupid. They’ve been pushing it for awhile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but they haven't outright attacked us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they have in the pas
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people seem to think Obama and Hillary are still running the country or something. That's a serious tactical error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....
> I dont think even the Iranians are stupid enough to start any real shit with the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> apparently they’re pretty stupid. They’ve been pushing it for awhile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but they haven't outright attacked us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they shot down our drone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No lives lost.
> I almost hope they try something so we can put an end to their bullshit.
Click to expand...


they killed our troops during the war with Iraq. Of course our military was stretched, but still pretty ballsy


----------



## gipper

Looks like wag the dog big time. I wonder if the MSM who hates Donnie, will back military action like good little toadies.


----------



## Jitss617

Slade3200 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off! You pool your money  and send it to that nasty culture you would never live around. Poor Americans are forced to live around them . You sick bastard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you tell me,,,is your problem that they come illegally or because of their skin color???
> 
> your comment sounds like the latter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve said their culture,, they don’t assimilate I grew up in the inner city of Boston, I’ve had to deal with them. Not you they are disgusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are throwing a blanket over a large and diverse group of people. It’s attitudes like yours that lead to racial prejudice, exactly what we’ve been fighting to eradicate for decades
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forced assimilation is meant to be prejudiced you should assimilate to the country you move to... you retards.. I HAVE TO LIVE AROUND THEM MY CITY HAS BEEN DESTROYED.. fuck off you anti Americans GOD I CANNT WAIT TO OPEN CARRY IN YOUR FAG NEIGHBORHOODS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> keep talking dipshit. I don’t even need to counter any of that crap. You are digging your own hole. Go ahead tell us more about your great plans once your allowed to open carry...
Click to expand...

You ain’t gonna like it.. don’t even give me a dirty look


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Rocko said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....
> I dont think even the Iranians are stupid enough to start any real shit with the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently they’re pretty stupid. They’ve been pushing it for awhile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but they haven't outright attacked us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they have in the pas
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....
> I dont think even the Iranians are stupid enough to start any real shit with the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> apparently they’re pretty stupid. They’ve been pushing it for awhile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but they haven't outright attacked us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they shot down our drone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No lives lost.
> I almost hope they try something so we can put an end to their bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they killed our troops during the war with Iraq. Of course our military was stretched, but still pretty ballsy
Click to expand...


  By proxy.
Now it's really on,lets see how they react.


----------



## two_iron

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say
> 
> 
> 
> Obama refused to kill him for yrs
Click to expand...


Not a good day for Mullah 0bama.... he's probably a little sad...


----------



## gipper

HereWeGoAgain said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applause in any case.  If the Iranians retaliate, return it tenfold.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah kill those women and children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just bomb military installations,simple.
Click to expand...

Yet they never do that.


----------



## Rocko

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> apparently they’re pretty stupid. They’ve been pushing it for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but they haven't outright attacked us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they have in the pas
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> apparently they’re pretty stupid. They’ve been pushing it for awhile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but they haven't outright attacked us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they shot down our drone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No lives lost.
> I almost hope they try something so we can put an end to their bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they killed our troops during the war with Iraq. Of course our military was stretched, but still pretty ballsy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By proxy.
> Now it's really on,lets see how they react.
Click to expand...


I hear you, but by proxy or not, it’s still a provocation to war.


----------



## Jitss617

two_iron said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say
> 
> 
> 
> Obama refused to kill him for yrs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a good day for Mullah 0bama.... he's probably a little sad...
Click to expand...

He’s probably like damn trump has some big balls lol


----------



## yidnar

progressive hunter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say
> 
> 
> 
> it would be easier to fix the problem of why the invaders are coming here than kill women and children,,,
> 
> but as we know the dems and repubes refuse to do that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off! You pool your money  and send it to that nasty culture you would never live around. Poor Americans are forced to live around them . You sick bastard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> can you tell me,,,is your problem that they come illegally or because of their skin color???
> 
> your comment sounds like the latter
Click to expand...

off topic !! this is not a thread about race or race relations !! its about what needs to be done about the enemies [islamic extremest radicals being dealt with !]


Golfing Gator said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job Iraqis!
> 
> 
> 
> Trump said Iran would pay a heavy price for the embassy attacks and the killing of an American contractor ...you can bet the US played a major role in this ! good job USA !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can you not give credit to where it is due?
> 
> It is good that this was done by the Iraqis and not us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its good that it was done period .. and if the Iraqi's did it great !! good for them !! but do you really believe that the US played absolutely no role ?? why cant you give credit to the US ?? is it because Trump is the commander in chief ?? are you that petty ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weird, just yesterday I was praising Trump over his quick response to the attack on the embassy...
Click to expand...

 good for you !! then you should have no problem giving him credit for this !


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

gipper said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applause in any case.  If the Iranians retaliate, return it tenfold.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah kill those women and children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just bomb military installations,simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet they never do that.
Click to expand...


  They did in the Gulf war.


----------



## Likkmee

skye said:


> I adore President Trump...I adore all Patriots ... and all who work for this President!
> 
> 
> YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I got hired to spray the palms at Mar-A-Lago.
What time should I cum over ?


----------



## Jitss617

Major Intel on Fox News is saying this airstrike was conducted by Americans


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Rocko said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but they haven't outright attacked us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they have in the pas
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but they haven't outright attacked us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they shot down our drone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No lives lost.
> I almost hope they try something so we can put an end to their bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they killed our troops during the war with Iraq. Of course our military was stretched, but still pretty ballsy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By proxy.
> Now it's really on,lets see how they react.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear you, but by proxy or not, it’s still a provocation to war.
Click to expand...


  Oh I agree,we should have dealt with these shitheads a long time ago.


----------



## JGalt

This asshole has been responsible for the most deaths of American soldiers, since Osama Bin Laden was killed.

He's dead, Jim.


----------



## Rocko

Most likely trump ordered a drone strike


----------



## Flash

*Shame on Trump for killing Obama's Iranian terrorist buddy White House guest! *

*The sonofabitch was visiting Obama to help make plans for spending all that money that Obama was going to give them so that Obama could get his kickback to afford that mega mansion. *


----------



## yidnar

Lewdog said:


> Sadly I guess we'll soon know for sure if Iran has any nuclear capabilities or not.  Going to war with Iran in 2020 is not the same as going to war with Iraq in 1990.


 Iran has been at war with us for decades !! they are responsible for thousands of deaths all across the middle east including many of the  IED'S used our troops !


----------



## gipper

HereWeGoAgain said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applause in any case.  If the Iranians retaliate, return it tenfold.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah kill those women and children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just bomb military installations,simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet they never do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did in the Gulf war.
Click to expand...

Civilians still died but you’re right, the number was small.  A war with Iran will be much different than with Saddam’s Iraq. The civilian death toll could be massive.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

two_iron said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say
> 
> 
> 
> Obama refused to kill him for yrs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a good day for Mullah 0bama.... he's probably a little sad...
Click to expand...

What irons do you play with?..............My Callaway X12's will never leave my bag.


----------



## Jitss617

Trump is golfing and dropping bombs on rag heads while on vacation lol AWESOME


----------



## JGalt

State Department says Iran responsible for killing 608 U.S. troops during Iraq War. 

Qasem Soleimani led all Iranian and Iranian-backed forces in those operations. 

17% of U.S. troops killed in Iraq from 2003 to 2011 orchestrated by Iran, State Dept. says

Lucas Tomlinson (@LucasFoxNews) January 3, 2020


----------



## Lipush

gipper said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applause in any case.  If the Iranians retaliate, return it tenfold.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah kill those women and children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just bomb military installations,simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet they never do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did in the Gulf war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civilians still died but you’re right, the number was small.  A war with Iran will be much different than with Saddam’s Iraq. The civilian death toll could be massive.
Click to expand...


My guess is, we'll pay with our blood sooner than you guys will pay with yours.


----------



## yidnar

will the left try to paint Trump as a war criminal now !! i hope they're not that stupid !! but you can bet that the dems in Washington are not happy about this !! a win for America before the elections is a loss to them !! especially when the win is against their buddies and their dear leader's buddies the Iranian's !


----------



## two_iron

Persistence Of Memory said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say
> 
> 
> 
> Obama refused to kill him for yrs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a good day for Mullah 0bama.... he's probably a little sad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What irons do you play with?..............My Callaway X12's will never leave my bag.
Click to expand...


Mizuno MX23's that I've had refurbished. Love Mizuno irons.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Golfing Gator said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that’s true.. I don’t want any more war in the Middle East
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link...._Iraq’s Security Media Cell, which released information regarding Iraqi security, said the three Katyusha rockets landed near the cargo hall._
> 
> Katyusha rockets are not used by the US troops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From that same link...… *Local reporters had suggested that pro-Iran military leaders may have been targeted, but officials have not yet confirmed all of the dead and who may have been behind the attack.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> aaaannnddd….it's still unconfirmed who is responsible for the attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which army in Iraq uses Katyusha rockets?
Click to expand...


Army? Or terrorist group?....Point is, it's not yet confirmed and COULD be anyone. 

The real question would be if we hear anymore of this story or will it get swept under the rug???


----------



## depotoo

Trump just now


----------



## JGalt

Flash said:


> *Shame on Trump for killing Obama's Iranian terrorist buddy White House guest! *
> 
> *The sonofabitch was visiting Obama to help make plans for spending all that money that Obama was going to give them so that Obama could get his kickback to afford that mega mansion. *


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Jitss617 said:


> Trump is golfing and dropping bombs on rag heads while on vacation lol AWESOME


IMPEACH FORDY FIVE..........IMPEACH FORDY FIVE...............IMPEACH FORDY FIVE........lol

CAN'T WAIT TIL THESE RETARDS ARE BACK IN SESSION


----------



## Doc7505

Golfing Gator said:


> link?




*Iraqi TV Reports Strike Kills Powerful Iranian Revolutionary Guard Commander*
By Falih Hassan and Alissa J. Rubin - The New York Times - Thursday, January 2, 2020


Lest we forget. No matter what President Trump does Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrats want Trump Impeached and gone.


----------



## Jitss617




----------



## depotoo

JGalt said:


> This asshole has been responsible for the most deaths of American soldiers, since Osama Bin Laden was killed.
> 
> He's dead, Jim.


Yeah, I had seen that photo posted on twitter earlier stating it was him, along with a photo of him wearing the ring.  It was pretty obvious it was his hand and ring.


----------



## yidnar

Lipush said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah kill those women and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bomb military installations,simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet they never do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did in the Gulf war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civilians still died but you’re right, the number was small.  A war with Iran will be much different than with Saddam’s Iraq. The civilian death toll could be massive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My guess is, we'll pay with our blood sooner than you guys will pay with yours.
Click to expand...

 it is sadly possible ... and nobody wants war ... but Iran is the greatest evil on earth ....and if they get the bomb they will be worse that Hitlers regime !! hopefully the Iranian people who are sick and tired of their corrupt gov will be emboldened even more against their tyrannical leaders !


----------



## Jitss617

yidnar said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just bomb military installations,simple.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they never do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did in the Gulf war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civilians still died but you’re right, the number was small.  A war with Iran will be much different than with Saddam’s Iraq. The civilian death toll could be massive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My guess is, we'll pay with our blood sooner than you guys will pay with yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is sadly possible ... and nobody wants war ... but Iran is the greatest evil on earth ....and if they get the bomb they will be worse that Hitlers regime !! hopefully the Iranian people who are sick and tired of their corrupt gov will be emboldened even more against their tyrannical leaders !
Click to expand...

Latinos are our biggest enemy, with that said democrats might be bigger


----------



## JWBooth

*Irans Quds foce General Soleimani just killed in rocket attack !*

Goddamn stupid and unnecessary move.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Did democrats say something about this being Trump's Benghazi?


----------



## depotoo




----------



## theHawk

President Trump isn’t starting a war.  He’s telling these Iranian assholes you don’t want a war with the USA.


----------



## theHawk

depotoo said:


> View attachment 297970



That’s how you win the hearts and minds.


----------



## Rocko

Lipush said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah kill those women and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bomb military installations,simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet they never do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did in the Gulf war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civilians still died but you’re right, the number was small.  A war with Iran will be much different than with Saddam’s Iraq. The civilian death toll could be massive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My guess is, we'll pay with our blood sooner than you guys will pay with yours.
Click to expand...


He’s worried about Iranian civilians, which I understand, no one wants to see civilians die, anywhere. But, yes, American civilians won’t be in danger.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

two_iron said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say
> 
> 
> 
> Obama refused to kill him for yrs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a good day for Mullah 0bama.... he's probably a little sad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What irons do you play with?..............My Callaway X12's will never leave my bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mizuno MX23's that I've had refurbished. Love Mizuno irons.
Click to expand...

I've always heard good things about Mizuno. The first time I used those irons 20 yrs ago. I never felt the ball at impact. Plus This set has a 1 iron that I really hit good


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Well another 72 virgins will get their cherries popped now.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

yidnar said:


> will the left try to paint Trump as a war criminal now !! i hope they're not that stupid !! but you can bet that the dems in Washington are not happy about this !! a win for America before the elections is a loss to them !! especially when the win is against their buddies and their dear leader's buddies the Iranian's !



Of course.  Here's the first idiotic take by a Democrat.

*“Soleimani was an enemy of the United States. That’s not a question,” Sen. Chris Murphy (D-Conn.) wrote on Twitter. “The question is this - as reports suggest, did America just assassinate, without any congressional authorization, the second most powerful person in Iran, knowingly setting off a potential massive regional war?”*


----------



## Jitss617

President Trump ordered a game-changing U.S. military attack that killed Iranian Gen. Qassim Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps' elite Quds Force, among other military officials at Baghdad International Airport early Friday, the Pentagon confirmed.

Golfing Gator


----------



## JGalt

This is what you call a "precision surgical strike."

One of the owners of the two cars targeted was Mohammed Al-Jabri, a leader of the al-Ḥashd ash-Shaʿbī militia. He communicated with the source of the missile's launch that killed the American contractor, using his cell phone. We locked onto his phone, and.....Boom!


----------



## basquebromance

Iran-Iraq War 2: Electric Boogaloo


----------



## depotoo

theHawk said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 297970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s how you win the hearts and minds.
Click to expand...

Yep
Just a few translated tweets going out


----------



## Golfing Gator

Jitss617 said:


> President Trump ordered a game-changing U.S. military attack that killed Iranian Gen. Qassim Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps' elite Quds Force, among other military officials at Baghdad International Airport early Friday, the Pentagon confirmed.
> 
> Golfing Gator



Link?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Now confirmed by the Pentagon.  We got him, not the Iraqis.


----------



## Jitss617

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump ordered a game-changing U.S. military attack that killed Iranian Gen. Qassim Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps' elite Quds Force, among other military officials at Baghdad International Airport early Friday, the Pentagon confirmed.
> 
> Golfing Gator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

www.Pentagon.com


----------



## Golfing Gator

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump ordered a game-changing U.S. military attack that killed Iranian Gen. Qassim Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps' elite Quds Force, among other military officials at Baghdad International Airport early Friday, the Pentagon confirmed.
> 
> Golfing Gator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> www.Pentagon.com
Click to expand...


no such website...fuck you are stupid.


----------



## Jitss617

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump ordered a game-changing U.S. military attack that killed Iranian Gen. Qassim Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps' elite Quds Force, among other military officials at Baghdad International Airport early Friday, the Pentagon confirmed.
> 
> Golfing Gator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> www.Pentagon.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no such website...fuck you are stupid.
Click to expand...

Lol so angry


----------



## JGalt

JWBooth said:


> *Irans Quds foce General Soleimani just killed in rocket attack !*
> 
> Goddamn stupid and unnecessary move.



Firing 31 rockets at our base, killing an American contractor and injured four American service members as well as two partners in the Iraqi security forces, and attacking our embassy was an act of war against us. We just reciprocated.


----------



## Zorro!

JGalt said:


> State Department says Iran responsible for killing 608 U.S. troops during Iraq War.
> 
> Qasem Soleimani led all Iranian and Iranian-backed forces in those operations.
> 
> 17% of U.S. troops killed in Iraq from 2003 to 2011 orchestrated by Iran, State Dept. says
> 
> Lucas Tomlinson (@LucasFoxNews) January 3, 2020


*ROCKET STRIKE TAKES OUT THE ODIOUS GEN. SOLEIMANI*



Iranian Gen. Qassim Soleimani has been killed in a rocket attack at Baghdad International Airport. Soleimani was the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps’ elite Quds Force. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo had said that Soleimani is as dangerous as the late ISIS leader, Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, who was killed by a U.S. strike last year.

Soleimani is responsible for more American deaths than Baghdadi was. His forces have killed hundreds of American troops in Iraq.

Soleimani was likely the mastermind of the recent attack on the U.S. embassy in Baghdad. The Iranian-backed mob spray painted “Soleimani *is* our leader” on windows at the embassy.

Now, this will have to be amended to “Soleimani *was* our leader.”

The same strike that took out Soleimani also killed Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis. He was the deputy commander of an Iranian-backed militias known as the Popular Mobilization Forces. At least five others are said to have been killed.

Iran can be expected to retaliate in some fashion. Our ability to carry out the attack that killed their General, plus all the other evidence of our military capability, should give the regime pause. But the need to save face probably dictates some kind of a response. After all, the attack on the embassy was itself a response to a U.S. air force strike in Iraq (which was a response to an Iranian-backed militia’s attack on a U.S. base).

Expect more turbulence ahead.

In the wake of Soleimani’s demise, however, we should at least see a cessation, for a while anyway, of articles like this one, published in the National Interest after the attack on our embassy, called “How Tehran Rolled Donald Trump In Iraq.” That “rolling” didn’t work out well for Tehran’s most important military man.

However, watch for the Fake News U.S. press to root non-stop for the mullahs.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump ordered a game-changing U.S. military attack that killed Iranian Gen. Qassim Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps' elite Quds Force, among other military officials at Baghdad International Airport early Friday, the Pentagon confirmed.
> 
> Golfing Gator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> www.Pentagon.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no such website...fuck you are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol so angry
Click to expand...


Just stating the facts....no anger necessary


----------



## Jitss617

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump ordered a game-changing U.S. military attack that killed Iranian Gen. Qassim Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps' elite Quds Force, among other military officials at Baghdad International Airport early Friday, the Pentagon confirmed.
> 
> Golfing Gator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> www.Pentagon.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no such website...fuck you are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol so angry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just stating the facts....no anger necessary
Click to expand...


www.pentagon.gov


----------



## Polishprince

yidnar said:


> its about time ! and going after the lranian leaders may be the new approach that will slap some sense into those murdering terrorist !! and it may also give the opposition inside of Iran the the boost they need to kick out the Islamic extremest running their country !




Trump don't take bullshit from terrorists or the goddam Axis of Evil.   Iran's attack against America in Baghdad earlier this week had to be responded to.     This story is now over.   I don't think the mullahs in Tehran want to escalate this further


----------



## depotoo

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump ordered a game-changing U.S. military attack that killed Iranian Gen. Qassim Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps' elite Quds Force, among other military officials at Baghdad International Airport early Friday, the Pentagon confirmed.
> 
> Golfing Gator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> www.Pentagon.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no such website...fuck you are stupid.
Click to expand...


----------



## Golfing Gator

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> www.Pentagon.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no such website...fuck you are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol so angry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just stating the facts....no anger necessary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> www.pentagon.gov
Click to expand...


Wow, only took two tires this time...you are getting better...and you did not even try and lie about it...well done


----------



## MarathonMike

Golfing Gator said:


> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.


What is your source? Everything I see and read says this was a US ordered and executed attack.


----------



## JGalt

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump ordered a game-changing U.S. military attack that killed Iranian Gen. Qassim Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps' elite Quds Force, among other military officials at Baghdad International Airport early Friday, the Pentagon confirmed.
> 
> Golfing Gator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> www.Pentagon.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no such website...fuck you are stupid.
Click to expand...


Try pentagon.gov

From 2018:

Media Availability with General Joseph L. Votel, Commander, U.S. Central Command, in the Pentagon > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > Transcript

"I would just follow up on your comment about Qasem Soleimani.  I do think he is an individual who is perpetrating a lot of this destabilizing activity, his very aggressive nature, and, you know, wherever you see Iranian activity, you see Qasem Soleimani, whether it is in Syria, whether it is in Iraq, whether it is in Yemen.  

He is - he is there and his Quds Force, the organization in which he leads, that is, I think, the principle - the principle threat as we look at this and their principle ones that are stoking this destabilizing activity..."


----------



## depotoo

MarathonMike said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your source? Everything I see and read says this was a US ordered and executed attack.
Click to expand...

It was.  He just can’t stand it.


----------



## Jitss617

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> www.Pentagon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no such website...fuck you are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol so angry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just stating the facts....no anger necessary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> www.pentagon.gov
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, only took two tires this time...you are getting better...and you did not even try and lie about it...well done
Click to expand...

Now you owe all of us an apology


----------



## Golfing Gator

MarathonMike said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your source? Everything I see and read says this was a US ordered and executed attack.
Click to expand...


The original FoxNews story that said the airport was hit with Katyusha rockets


----------



## Golfing Gator

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> no such website...fuck you are stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol so angry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just stating the facts....no anger necessary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> www.pentagon.gov
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, only took two tires this time...you are getting better...and you did not even try and lie about it...well done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you owe all of us an apology
Click to expand...


Because you got a website right?  I think not.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that’s true.. I don’t want any more war in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From your link...._Iraq’s Security Media Cell, which released information regarding Iraqi security, said the three Katyusha rockets landed near the cargo hall._
> 
> Katyusha rockets are not used by the US troops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m in Baghdad now heading to the airport with my team
Click to expand...

are you there to hold the teams coats?........


----------



## Circe

Golfing Gator said:


> Weird, just yesterday I was praising Trump over his quick response to the attack on the embassy...



So, are we at war?

Serious question. Every prez has a war: and Iran has been asking for it for months. I was hoping Trump would get thru re-election before going after them (or their going after us, which is what seems to be happening!).

So we've killed a top Iranian general and a high-level enemy Iraqi commander who were apparently standing together: nothing suspicious about THAT, oh no! By shelling an airport. After massive armed and mob attacks on our embassy so severe we had to evacuate fast. And we are rushing troops to the area, the headlines are saying. Sounds like it could be war to me ---- anyone?

Darn, and the Dow was up well over 300 today!! It won't be up tomorrow, I'm guessing....


----------



## yidnar

yidnar said:


> will the left try to paint Trump as a war criminal now !! i hope they're not that stupid !! but you can bet that the dems in Washington are not happy about this !! a win for America before the elections is a loss to them !! especially when the win is against their buddies and their dear leader's buddies the Iranian's !


and democrat congressman Chris Murphy has already started the charge on twitter saying that Trump did not have congressional approval for this strike  ! democratic scum are already siding with the enemy !


----------



## Jitss617

Our ships need to be on alert and ready to pounce on any attacks.


----------



## MarathonMike

Golfing Gator said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your source? Everything I see and read says this was a US ordered and executed attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original FoxNews story that said the airport was hit with Katyusha rockets
Click to expand...

Oh Ok. Is that Avatar a picture of your new driver? I'm thinking of getting a new one this year.


----------



## Golfing Gator

yidnar said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> will the left try to paint Trump as a war criminal now !! i hope they're not that stupid !! but you can bet that the dems in Washington are not happy about this !! a win for America before the elections is a loss to them !! especially when the win is against their buddies and their dear leader's buddies the Iranian's !
> 
> 
> 
> and democrat congressman Chris Murphy has already started the charge on twitter saying that Trump did not have congressional approval for this strike  !
Click to expand...


And he would be wrong.  As long as the AUMF given to the executive branch by Congress in 2001 is still in effect nothing else is needed.


----------



## progressive hunter

Golfing Gator said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your source? Everything I see and read says this was a US ordered and executed attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original FoxNews story that said the airport was hit with Katyusha rockets
Click to expand...



I hope you dont always believe the first thing youre told and ignore the rest,,,


----------



## Harry Dresden

yidnar said:


> sources leaking the attack was ordered by the president of the United States !!


were the sources this guy?...
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Question-mark-face.jpg


----------



## depotoo

Circe said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, just yesterday I was praising Trump over his quick response to the attack on the embassy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are we at war?
> 
> Serious question. Every prez has a war: and Iran has been asking for it for months. I was hoping Trump would get thru re-election before going after them (or their going after us, which is what seems to be happening!).
> 
> So we've killed a top Iranian general and a high-level enemy Iraqi commander who were apparently standing together: nothing suspicious about THAT, oh no! By shelling an airport. After massive armed and mob attacks on our embassy so severe we had to evacuate fast. And we are rushing troops to the area, the headlines are saying. Sounds like it could be war to me ---- anyone?
> 
> Darn, and the Dow was up well over 300 today!! It won't be up tomorrow, I'm guessing....
Click to expand...

There has been intelligence more attacks on Americans were coming.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Circe said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, just yesterday I was praising Trump over his quick response to the attack on the embassy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are we at war?
> 
> Serious question. Every prez has a war: and Iran has been asking for it for months. I was hoping Trump would get thru re-election before going after them (or their going after us, which is what seems to be happening!).
> 
> So we've killed a top Iranian general and a high-level enemy Iraqi commander who were apparently standing together: nothing suspicious about THAT, oh no! By shelling an airport. After massive armed and mob attacks on our embassy so severe we had to evacuate fast. And we are rushing troops to the area, the headlines are saying. Sounds like it could be war to me ---- anyone?
> 
> Darn, and the Dow was up well over 300 today!! It won't be up tomorrow, I'm guessing....
Click to expand...


Actually, it might well be up again.


----------



## Golfing Gator

MarathonMike said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your source? Everything I see and read says this was a US ordered and executed attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original FoxNews story that said the airport was hit with Katyusha rockets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Ok. Is that Avatar a picture of your new driver? I'm thinking of getting a new one this year.
Click to expand...


I wish.  But no.  Just a pic I found that I like.  Though I just got one 2 years back, the Taylormade M2.  I just got back into golfing about 6 years ago after a 20 year lay off.  Been slowly upgrading the starter set of clubs I bought when I started again.


----------



## Golfing Gator

progressive hunter said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your source? Everything I see and read says this was a US ordered and executed attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original FoxNews story that said the airport was hit with Katyusha rockets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you dont always believe the first thing youre told and ignore the rest,,,
Click to expand...


I did not ignore anything.  Until just in the last few minutes there had been nothing new


----------



## skye

you saw it here first.

they are happy now! 


*Watch: Iraqi People Celebrating U.S. Assassination of General Suleimani and Pro-Iran Militia Leaders*


----------



## JGalt

Circe said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, just yesterday I was praising Trump over his quick response to the attack on the embassy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are we at war?
> 
> Serious question. Every prez has a war: and Iran has been asking for it for months. I was hoping Trump would get thru re-election before going after them (or their going after us, which is what seems to be happening!).
> 
> So we've killed a top Iranian general and a high-level enemy Iraqi commander who were apparently standing together: nothing suspicious about THAT, oh no! By shelling an airport. After massive armed and mob attacks on our embassy so severe we had to evacuate fast. And we are rushing troops to the area, the headlines are saying. Sounds like it could be war to me ---- anyone?
> 
> Darn, and the Dow was up well over 300 today!! It won't be up tomorrow, I'm guessing....
Click to expand...


President Trump has the authority, Pelosi even voted for it...

"That the President is authorized to use all necessary and appropriate force against those nations, organizations, or persons he determines planned, authorized, committed, or aided the terrorist attacks that occurred on September 11, 2001, or harbored such organizations or persons, in order to prevent any future acts of international terrorism against the United States by such nations, organizations or persons."

http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2001/roll342.xml


----------



## Golfing Gator

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, just yesterday I was praising Trump over his quick response to the attack on the embassy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are we at war?
> 
> Serious question. Every prez has a war: and Iran has been asking for it for months. I was hoping Trump would get thru re-election before going after them (or their going after us, which is what seems to be happening!).
> 
> So we've killed a top Iranian general and a high-level enemy Iraqi commander who were apparently standing together: nothing suspicious about THAT, oh no! By shelling an airport. After massive armed and mob attacks on our embassy so severe we had to evacuate fast. And we are rushing troops to the area, the headlines are saying. Sounds like it could be war to me ---- anyone?
> 
> Darn, and the Dow was up well over 300 today!! It won't be up tomorrow, I'm guessing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it might well be up again.
Click to expand...


Futures are down over 200


----------



## Polishprince

President Trump should ask President Obama, Val Jarrett, John Kerry and the Clintons to serve as America's official representatives to Soleiamani's funeral.    After all,with the love they have for the mullahs , they will want to pay their respects


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Golfing Gator said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, just yesterday I was praising Trump over his quick response to the attack on the embassy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are we at war?
> 
> Serious question. Every prez has a war: and Iran has been asking for it for months. I was hoping Trump would get thru re-election before going after them (or their going after us, which is what seems to be happening!).
> 
> So we've killed a top Iranian general and a high-level enemy Iraqi commander who were apparently standing together: nothing suspicious about THAT, oh no! By shelling an airport. After massive armed and mob attacks on our embassy so severe we had to evacuate fast. And we are rushing troops to the area, the headlines are saying. Sounds like it could be war to me ---- anyone?
> 
> Darn, and the Dow was up well over 300 today!! It won't be up tomorrow, I'm guessing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it might well be up again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Futures are down over 200
Click to expand...


Shrug.

Are ya skeered?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Polishprince said:


> President Trump should ask President Obama, Val Jarrett, John Kerry and the Clintons to serve as America's official representatives to Soleiamani's funeral.    After all,with the love they have for the mullahs , they will want to pay their respects



That gives me an idea ...


----------



## Golfing Gator

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, just yesterday I was praising Trump over his quick response to the attack on the embassy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are we at war?
> 
> Serious question. Every prez has a war: and Iran has been asking for it for months. I was hoping Trump would get thru re-election before going after them (or their going after us, which is what seems to be happening!).
> 
> So we've killed a top Iranian general and a high-level enemy Iraqi commander who were apparently standing together: nothing suspicious about THAT, oh no! By shelling an airport. After massive armed and mob attacks on our embassy so severe we had to evacuate fast. And we are rushing troops to the area, the headlines are saying. Sounds like it could be war to me ---- anyone?
> 
> Darn, and the Dow was up well over 300 today!! It won't be up tomorrow, I'm guessing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it might well be up again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Futures are down over 200
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shrug.
> 
> Are ya skeered?
Click to expand...


No, just providing the information.  Do facts scare you?


----------



## Rocko

Golfing Gator said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, just yesterday I was praising Trump over his quick response to the attack on the embassy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are we at war?
> 
> Serious question. Every prez has a war: and Iran has been asking for it for months. I was hoping Trump would get thru re-election before going after them (or their going after us, which is what seems to be happening!).
> 
> So we've killed a top Iranian general and a high-level enemy Iraqi commander who were apparently standing together: nothing suspicious about THAT, oh no! By shelling an airport. After massive armed and mob attacks on our embassy so severe we had to evacuate fast. And we are rushing troops to the area, the headlines are saying. Sounds like it could be war to me ---- anyone?
> 
> Darn, and the Dow was up well over 300 today!! It won't be up tomorrow, I'm guessing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it might well be up again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Futures are down over 200
Click to expand...


This changes everything /sarcasm


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Golfing Gator said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, just yesterday I was praising Trump over his quick response to the attack on the embassy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are we at war?
> 
> Serious question. Every prez has a war: and Iran has been asking for it for months. I was hoping Trump would get thru re-election before going after them (or their going after us, which is what seems to be happening!).
> 
> So we've killed a top Iranian general and a high-level enemy Iraqi commander who were apparently standing together: nothing suspicious about THAT, oh no! By shelling an airport. After massive armed and mob attacks on our embassy so severe we had to evacuate fast. And we are rushing troops to the area, the headlines are saying. Sounds like it could be war to me ---- anyone?
> 
> Darn, and the Dow was up well over 300 today!! It won't be up tomorrow, I'm guessing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it might well be up again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Futures are down over 200
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shrug.
> 
> Are ya skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, just providing the information.  Do facts scare you?
Click to expand...


Not at all.


----------



## White 6

JustAnotherNut said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> From your link...._Iraq’s Security Media Cell, which released information regarding Iraqi security, said the three Katyusha rockets landed near the cargo hall._
> 
> Katyusha rockets are not used by the US troops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From that same link...… *Local reporters had suggested that pro-Iran military leaders may have been targeted, but officials have not yet confirmed all of the dead and who may have been behind the attack.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> aaaannnddd….it's still unconfirmed who is responsible for the attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which army in Iraq uses Katyusha rockets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Army? Or terrorist group?....Point is, it's not yet confirmed and COULD be anyone.
> 
> The real question would be if we hear anymore of this story or will it get swept under the rug???
Click to expand...

Powerful Iranian general Qassem Soleimani killed in Baghdad airstrike

Keep reading the Times of Israel.  They like this kind of story.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Rocko said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, just yesterday I was praising Trump over his quick response to the attack on the embassy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are we at war?
> 
> Serious question. Every prez has a war: and Iran has been asking for it for months. I was hoping Trump would get thru re-election before going after them (or their going after us, which is what seems to be happening!).
> 
> So we've killed a top Iranian general and a high-level enemy Iraqi commander who were apparently standing together: nothing suspicious about THAT, oh no! By shelling an airport. After massive armed and mob attacks on our embassy so severe we had to evacuate fast. And we are rushing troops to the area, the headlines are saying. Sounds like it could be war to me ---- anyone?
> 
> Darn, and the Dow was up well over 300 today!! It won't be up tomorrow, I'm guessing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it might well be up again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Futures are down over 200
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This changes everything /sarcasm
Click to expand...


No, it is just information. 

Why does information trigger you people so?


----------



## depotoo

skye said:


> you saw it here first.
> 
> they are happy now!
> 
> 
> *Watch: Iraqi People Celebrating U.S. Assassination of General Suleimani and Pro-Iran Militia Leaders*


I love this!  Thank you form  finding the youtube of it.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## OKTexas

fncceo said:


> You'd better not pout. You'd better not cry. You'd better be good. I'm telling you why... G.I. Drone is coming to town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't stand under the TOW MISSILE.




Not a TOW. The photo is most likely a Hell Fire Missile. A TOW is a wire guided anti tank missile.

TOW Anti-Tank Guided Missile | Military-Today.com

.


----------



## Circe

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Shrug.
> 
> Are ya skeered?



About the market? No. First trading day of the New Year the market made a plain signal that they love Trump and want him re-elected. Signal received, ordinary fluctuations can now resume.

Any market plunge because of a war starting up is likely to be a buying opportunity.


----------



## Rocko

Golfing Gator said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, just yesterday I was praising Trump over his quick response to the attack on the embassy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are we at war?
> 
> Serious question. Every prez has a war: and Iran has been asking for it for months. I was hoping Trump would get thru re-election before going after them (or their going after us, which is what seems to be happening!).
> 
> So we've killed a top Iranian general and a high-level enemy Iraqi commander who were apparently standing together: nothing suspicious about THAT, oh no! By shelling an airport. After massive armed and mob attacks on our embassy so severe we had to evacuate fast. And we are rushing troops to the area, the headlines are saying. Sounds like it could be war to me ---- anyone?
> 
> Darn, and the Dow was up well over 300 today!! It won't be up tomorrow, I'm guessing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it might well be up again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Futures are down over 200
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This changes everything /sarcasm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is just information.
> 
> Why does information trigger you people so?
Click to expand...


The point is the futures being down 200 is not a big deal. Also if you really understand the market, the headlines are what always grab the attention, but the headlines don’t necessarily move the market.


----------



## skye

depotoo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> you saw it here first.
> 
> they are happy now!
> 
> 
> *Watch: Iraqi People Celebrating U.S. Assassination of General Suleimani and Pro-Iran Militia Leaders*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this!  Thank you form  finding the youtube of it.
Click to expand...



You are very welcome  ((depotoo))


----------



## Golfing Gator

MarathonMike said:


> I'm in upgrade mode too. Since I retired I got Taylormade p790 irons and a set of Lazurus wedges. Really like both sets. The P790s go about 10 yards further per club so I picked up the distance I've lost.



Those are a little to rich for my blood right now...got the 2nd kid about to start college.

One of these days though!


----------



## fncceo

OKTexas said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd better not pout. You'd better not cry. You'd better be good. I'm telling you why... G.I. Drone is coming to town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't stand under the TOW MISSILE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a TOW. The photo is most likely a Hell Fire Missile. A TOW is a wire guided anti tank missile.
> 
> TOW Anti-Tank Guided Missile | Military-Today.com
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I'm aware... it's poetic license


----------



## Golfing Gator

Rocko said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are we at war?
> 
> Serious question. Every prez has a war: and Iran has been asking for it for months. I was hoping Trump would get thru re-election before going after them (or their going after us, which is what seems to be happening!).
> 
> So we've killed a top Iranian general and a high-level enemy Iraqi commander who were apparently standing together: nothing suspicious about THAT, oh no! By shelling an airport. After massive armed and mob attacks on our embassy so severe we had to evacuate fast. And we are rushing troops to the area, the headlines are saying. Sounds like it could be war to me ---- anyone?
> 
> Darn, and the Dow was up well over 300 today!! It won't be up tomorrow, I'm guessing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it might well be up again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Futures are down over 200
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This changes everything /sarcasm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is just information.
> 
> Why does information trigger you people so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is the futures being down 200 is not a big deal. Also if you really understand the market, the headlines are what always grab the attention, but the headlines don’t necessarily move the market.
Click to expand...


Once again, I provided information to a comment that was made.  

Why does this trigger you so?


----------



## Circe

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump should ask President Obama, Val Jarrett, John Kerry and the Clintons to serve as America's official representatives to Soleiamani's funeral.    After all,with the love they have for the mullahs , they will want to pay their respects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That gives me an idea ...
Click to expand...


You mean a drone attack on the funeral? It would make a good tight target.

I didn't say that!  I didn't say that!!


----------



## Circe

Rocko said:


> [ the headlines are what always grab the attention, but the headlines don’t necessarily move the market.



True, but war usually does.


----------



## MarathonMike

Golfing Gator said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in upgrade mode too. Since I retired I got Taylormade p790 irons and a set of Lazurus wedges. Really like both sets. The P790s go about 10 yards further per club so I picked up the distance I've lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are a little to rich for my blood right now...got the 2nd kid about to start college.
> 
> One of these days though!
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, it wasn't a coincidence I bought them after the youngest graduated.


----------



## Muhammed

yidnar said:


> its about time ! and going after the lranian leaders may be the new approach that will slap some sense into those murdering terrorist !! and it may also give the opposition inside of Iran the the boost they need to kick out the Islamic extremest running their country !


Paybacks are a bitch.


----------



## Rocko

Golfing Gator said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it might well be up again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Futures are down over 200
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This changes everything /sarcasm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is just information.
> 
> Why does information trigger you people so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is the futures being down 200 is not a big deal. Also if you really understand the market, the headlines are what always grab the attention, but the headlines don’t necessarily move the market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, I provided information to a comment that was made.
> 
> Why does this trigger you so?
Click to expand...


did read the comment that prompted you to respond. I’m not triggered. I’m also giving you information that 9/10 the headlines aren’t the real catalyst. The market movers just use them as an excuse to do what they want to do.


----------



## JusticeHammer

Golfing Gator said:


> Good job Iraqis!


Good job President Trump. Kerry is probably really pissed, good.


----------



## OKTexas

fncceo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd better not pout. You'd better not cry. You'd better be good. I'm telling you why... G.I. Drone is coming to town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't stand under the TOW MISSILE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a TOW. The photo is most likely a Hell Fire Missile. A TOW is a wire guided anti tank missile.
> 
> TOW Anti-Tank Guided Missile | Military-Today.com
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm aware... it's poetic license
Click to expand...



OH, ok, I guess you're like raunchy madcow, we shouldn't confuse what you say for facts.

.


----------



## JusticeHammer

Golfing Gator said:


> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.


Link?


----------



## JGalt

Additional information. Pentagon sources tell @Newsweek that the U.S. drone strike was authorized under 10 U.S. Code §?127e. Support of special operations to combat terrorism. James LaPorta on Twitter

James LaPorta (@JimLaPorta) January 3, 2020


----------



## Polishprince

Circe said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump should ask President Obama, Val Jarrett, John Kerry and the Clintons to serve as America's official representatives to Soleiamani's funeral.    After all,with the love they have for the mullahs , they will want to pay their respects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That gives me an idea ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean a drone attack on the funeral? It would make a good tight target.
> 
> I didn't say that!  I didn't say that!!
Click to expand...



The Mullahs in Tehran aren't going to escalate this at all.   I saw the wailing voices on CNN and MSNBC talking about "war".

Forget it.

There is no war here, the Supreme Leader is no fool.  If he tries to pull something, he can expect to get whacked in a flash


----------



## eagle1462010

WTF do the markets have to do with this asshat being sent to Allah.............


----------



## Polishprince

Circe said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ the headlines are what always grab the attention, but the headlines don’t necessarily move the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but war usually does.
Click to expand...



There isn't going to be any war here, mark my word.


----------



## Polishprince

eagle1462010 said:


> WTF do the markets have to do with this asshat being sent to Allah.............



If traders are watching and believing the talking heads on CNN and MSNBC, they think we will be at war by morning.

And that would affect markets, uncertainty does.


----------



## Rocko

Circe said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ the headlines are what always grab the attention, but the headlines don’t necessarily move the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but war usually does.
Click to expand...


There’s always the threat of war looming with Iran. Is this a signal that we’re closer to a war, yes, but most likely nothing will happen.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Rocko

Polishprince said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ the headlines are what always grab the attention, but the headlines don’t necessarily move the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but war usually does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't going to be any war here, mark my word.
Click to expand...


I’m not so caviler in my prediction, but gun to my head, I agree


----------



## Circe

Polishprince said:


> The Mullahs in Tehran aren't going to escalate this at all.   I saw the wailing voices on CNN and MSNBC talking about "war".
> 
> Forget it.
> 
> There is no war here, the Supreme Leader is no fool.  If he tries to pull something, he can expect to get whacked in a flash



It is slowly sinking in for me that a big thing is going on. I should turn on the news for awhile. You are saying that the CNN and MSNBC people also have gotten where I did --- these are serious attacks and counterattacks and may well be the first moves in a war. 

And you are saying, I think, that Iran won't escalate because we just gave a real clear signal (!!! Yes, we did!) that the Kennedy-era no-attacks-on-leaders rule is out the window. Huh.


----------



## eagle1462010

Polishprince said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF do the markets have to do with this asshat being sent to Allah.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If traders are watching and believing the talking heads on CNN and MSNBC, they think we will be at war by morning.
> 
> And that would affect markets, uncertainty does.
Click to expand...

Speculation.......blah blah blah..........heard a story that 2 guys were talking at the Stock exchange........it was real loud there.


Hey..........how was is your Mother...........

She is doing well.

WHAT.......

She is DOING* WELL................*

And suddenly everyone sold and the market crashed.........


----------



## JGalt

JusticeHammer said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job Iraqis!
> 
> 
> 
> Good job President Trump. Kerry is probably really pissed, good.
Click to expand...


Hell. If Trump keeps this shit up, there won’t be anybody left for Obama to bow to.


----------



## Lakhota

> *Irans Quds foce General Soleimani just killed in rocket attack !*



Why didn't President Obama do this?  Because he had better sense.  He knew it wouldn't be worth the fallout.   We are all less safe.


----------



## Polishprince

eagle1462010 said:


>




The news this evening is tremendous.   Not only does this send a message to the Mullahs in Teheran that we aren't going to put up with their shit, it also sends a message to Rocket Man, that Donald J. Trump isn't someone to be trifled with.


----------



## yidnar

Golfing Gator said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, just yesterday I was praising Trump over his quick response to the attack on the embassy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are we at war?
> 
> Serious question. Every prez has a war: and Iran has been asking for it for months. I was hoping Trump would get thru re-election before going after them (or their going after us, which is what seems to be happening!).
> 
> So we've killed a top Iranian general and a high-level enemy Iraqi commander who were apparently standing together: nothing suspicious about THAT, oh no! By shelling an airport. After massive armed and mob attacks on our embassy so severe we had to evacuate fast. And we are rushing troops to the area, the headlines are saying. Sounds like it could be war to me ---- anyone?
> 
> Darn, and the Dow was up well over 300 today!! It won't be up tomorrow, I'm guessing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it might well be up again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Futures are down over 200
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shrug.
> 
> Are ya skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, just providing the information.  Do facts scare you?
Click to expand...

nope the economy is doing just fine .


----------



## SmokeALib




----------



## JusticeHammer

Lakhota said:


> *Irans Quds foce General Soleimani just killed in rocket attack !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't President Obama do this?  Because he had better sense.  He knew it wouldn't be worth the fallout.   We are all less safe.
Click to expand...

Because he was their whore.


----------



## Rocko

Lakhota said:


> *Irans Quds foce General Soleimani just killed in rocket attack !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't President Obama do this?  Because he had better sense.  He knew it wouldn't be worth the fallout.   We are all less safe.
Click to expand...


wait a minute. You called us chicken little for saying Iran was an existential threat, now all of a sudden we’re less safe? Your politics isn’t what is motivating you to say that is it!


----------



## depotoo

Polishprince said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF do the markets have to do with this asshat being sent to Allah.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If traders are watching and believing the talking heads on CNN and MSNBC, they think we will be at war by morning.
> 
> And that would affect markets, uncertainty does.
Click to expand...

Al jazeera interviewing Americans, too, same spiel


----------



## The Original Tree

*90% of the leftist trolls on this board are in mourning over the death of a terrorist*.



yidnar said:


> its about time ! and going after the lranian leaders may be the new approach that will slap some sense into those murdering terrorist !! and it may also give the opposition inside of Iran the the boost they need to kick out the Islamic extremest running their country !


----------



## JGalt

Lakhota said:


> *Irans Quds foce General Soleimani just killed in rocket attack !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't President Obama do this?  Because he had better sense.  He knew it wouldn't be worth the fallout.   We are all less safe.
Click to expand...


Obama was a clown. Iran should be terrified about what we're going to do next, not the other way around.


----------



## Lakhota

Rocko said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Irans Quds foce General Soleimani just killed in rocket attack !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't President Obama do this?  Because he had better sense.  He knew it wouldn't be worth the fallout.   We are all less safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wait a minute. You called us chicken little for saying Iran was an existential threat, now all of a sudden we’re less safe? Your politics isn’t what is motivating you to say that is it!
Click to expand...


Please quote where I said that.


----------



## Polishprince

Lakhota said:


> *Irans Quds foce General Soleimani just killed in rocket attack !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't President Obama do this?  Because he had better sense.  He knew it wouldn't be worth the fallout.   We are all less safe.
Click to expand...



Obama loved Iran, his top adviser, Val Jarrett, was born in Tehran.

Of course he wasn't going to do anything against one of his most beloved nations.


----------



## The Original Tree

*I thought Trump was an existential threat right before Pelosi,  Nadler & Schiff went on vacation and in to hiding.*



Rocko said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Irans Quds foce General Soleimani just killed in rocket attack !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't President Obama do this?  Because he had better sense.  He knew it wouldn't be worth the fallout.   We are all less safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wait a minute. You called us chicken little for saying Iran was an existential threat, now all of a sudden we’re less safe? Your politics isn’t what is motivating you to say that is it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lakhota

Trump started all this shit when he withdrew from the Iran nuclear deal.  Hell is coming...


----------



## Zander

The question that comes to mind is - What was he doing in Iraq?

Meeting John Kerry? 

Good riddance,


----------



## The Original Tree

*Obama was the #1 terrorist financier and weapons provided to terrorists in the world.

He’s probably crying real tears today.*



Polishprince said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Irans Quds foce General Soleimani just killed in rocket attack !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't President Obama do this?  Because he had better sense.  He knew it wouldn't be worth the fallout.   We are all less safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama loved Iran, his top adviser, Val Jarrett, was born in Tehran.
> 
> Of course he wasn't going to do anything against one of his most beloved nations.
Click to expand...


----------



## Locke11_21

Democrat and left-wing icons Qassim Sueimani and Mahdi al Muhandis were killed in an air strike today.  It is a sad day for the democrat party, the piles of shit in the fake news media and the America-hating asshole leftists.  Right now, they need time to grieve for their fallen heroes, hold candlelight vigils for them, then go on to influence Americans into thinking these two dead shitbags were the greatest people to never win the Nobel Peace Prize.

After that, somebody has to be held accountable for this travesty.  Soon the democrats and their sluts in the media will be calling for President Donald J. Trump to be impeached for this.  Oh, they'll come up with something like Trump denied them due process, cruel and unusual punishment or something along that line.

Well, in conclusion, thank you President Trump.  The world is now a better place.  The left, the media, democrats all of you can eat shit.


----------



## Rocko

Lakhota said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Irans Quds foce General Soleimani just killed in rocket attack !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't President Obama do this?  Because he had better sense.  He knew it wouldn't be worth the fallout.   We are all less safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wait a minute. You called us chicken little for saying Iran was an existential threat, now all of a sudden we’re less safe? Your politics isn’t what is motivating you to say that is it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please quote where I said that.
Click to expand...


So you agreed that Iran was and is a threat to the United States? Are you sure you weren’t one of those people that said Iran isn’t a threat and haven’t attacked anyone in a gazillion years so we should just let them be?


----------



## Polishprince

yidnar said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are we at war?
> 
> Serious question. Every prez has a war: and Iran has been asking for it for months. I was hoping Trump would get thru re-election before going after them (or their going after us, which is what seems to be happening!).
> 
> So we've killed a top Iranian general and a high-level enemy Iraqi commander who were apparently standing together: nothing suspicious about THAT, oh no! By shelling an airport. After massive armed and mob attacks on our embassy so severe we had to evacuate fast. And we are rushing troops to the area, the headlines are saying. Sounds like it could be war to me ---- anyone?
> 
> Darn, and the Dow was up well over 300 today!! It won't be up tomorrow, I'm guessing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it might well be up again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Futures are down over 200
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shrug.
> 
> Are ya skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, just providing the information.  Do facts scare you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope the economy is doing just fine .
Click to expand...



The economy is doing tremendous, I earned $9000 today in the market, and that a fact.

There could be a blip, depending on how traders see this.  But if they are smart, they will realize that Trump will win this, and the Mullahs are losers.


----------



## depotoo

Lakhota said:


> *Irans Quds foce General Soleimani just killed in rocket attack !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't President Obama do this?  Because he had better sense.  He knew it wouldn't be worth the fallout.   We are all less safe.
Click to expand...

Actually, in the agreement he made with them, according tothe news, he couldn’t really.  Some kind of agreement, huh?  And no, we are no less safe.  They were planning more attacks on Americans.


----------



## Lakhota

Rocko said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Irans Quds foce General Soleimani just killed in rocket attack !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't President Obama do this?  Because he had better sense.  He knew it wouldn't be worth the fallout.   We are all less safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wait a minute. You called us chicken little for saying Iran was an existential threat, now all of a sudden we’re less safe? Your politics isn’t what is motivating you to say that is it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please quote where I said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you agreed that Iran was and is a threat to the United States? Are you sure you weren’t one of those people that said Iran isn’t a threat and haven’t attacked anyone in a gazillion years so we should just let them be?
Click to expand...


Please quote where I agreed to that.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Don’t cry little Terrorist.  America won’t destroy Iran.  God will wipe out 90% of their military and Country in the Battle of Gog and Magog when your friends attack Israel and are completely destroyed along with your allies Russia and Turkey.

*


Lakhota said:


> Trump started all this shit when he withdrew from the Iran nuclear deal.  Hell is coming...


----------



## yidnar

Polishprince said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump should ask President Obama, Val Jarrett, John Kerry and the Clintons to serve as America's official representatives to Soleiamani's funeral.    After all,with the love they have for the mullahs , they will want to pay their respects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That gives me an idea ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean a drone attack on the funeral? It would make a good tight target.
> 
> I didn't say that!  I didn't say that!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Mullahs in Tehran aren't going to escalate this at all.   I saw the wailing voices on CNN and MSNBC talking about "war".
> 
> Forget it.
> 
> There is no war here, the Supreme Leader is no fool.  If he tries to pull something, he can expect to get whacked in a flash
Click to expand...

i would imagine Iran's Mullahs are underground hiding right now !


----------



## Zander

According to the Pentagon, Trump ordered the strike. 

Trump orders attack that kills Iranian Gen. Qassim Soleimani, other military officials in Baghdad, Pentagon says


----------



## JGalt

Lakhota said:


> Trump started all this shit when he withdrew from the Iran nuclear deal.  Hell is coming...



U skeered?


----------



## Rocko

Lakhota said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Irans Quds foce General Soleimani just killed in rocket attack !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't President Obama do this?  Because he had better sense.  He knew it wouldn't be worth the fallout.   We are all less safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wait a minute. You called us chicken little for saying Iran was an existential threat, now all of a sudden we’re less safe? Your politics isn’t what is motivating you to say that is it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please quote where I said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you agreed that Iran was and is a threat to the United States? Are you sure you weren’t one of those people that said Iran isn’t a threat and haven’t attacked anyone in a gazillion years so we should just let them be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please quote where I agreed to that.
Click to expand...


God you’re stupid. You didn’t, which makes your comment about us all being less safe comical.


----------



## Lakhota

Zander said:


> According to the Pentagon, Trump ordered the strike.
> 
> Trump orders attack that kills Iranian Gen. Qassim Soleimani, other military officials in Baghdad, Pentagon says



Yep, Trump is publicly bragging about it.  That will further enrage the Middle East.


----------



## JGalt

Gotta love that Lindsey Graham. 


If Iranian aggression continues and I worked at an Iranian oil refinery, I would think about a new career.

Lindsey Graham (@LindseyGrahamSC) January 3, 2020


----------



## depotoo

Another video of Iraqi’s celebrating


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Dude 





Why the sad face


----------



## Polishprince

yidnar said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump should ask President Obama, Val Jarrett, John Kerry and the Clintons to serve as America's official representatives to Soleiamani's funeral.    After all,with the love they have for the mullahs , they will want to pay their respects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That gives me an idea ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean a drone attack on the funeral? It would make a good tight target.
> 
> I didn't say that!  I didn't say that!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Mullahs in Tehran aren't going to escalate this at all.   I saw the wailing voices on CNN and MSNBC talking about "war".
> 
> Forget it.
> 
> There is no war here, the Supreme Leader is no fool.  If he tries to pull something, he can expect to get whacked in a flash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i would imagine Iran's Mullahs are underground hiding right now !
Click to expand...



They are probably changing their underwear.

The Mullahs are cowards, the main stream media won't cover it, like they didn't really cover Al-Baghdadi's death other.

But mark my word, they are shitting themselves in Tehran, trying to figure out how to escape their fate until (they hope) the D's get back in power next January.


----------



## yidnar

The Original Tree said:


> *90% of the leftist trolls on this board are in mourning over the death of a terrorist*.
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> its about time ! and going after the lranian leaders may be the new approach that will slap some sense into those murdering terrorist !! and it may also give the opposition inside of Iran the the boost they need to kick out the Islamic extremest running their country !
Click to expand...

you are absolutely right and dem congressman Chris Murphy is already saying Trump committed an act of war without congresses approval !


----------



## yidnar

Lakhota said:


> Trump started all this shit when he withdrew from the Iran nuclear deal.  Hell is coming...


what ?? are you trying to say that Iraq was not a terrorist state before the nuclear deal ??? i cant believe you are that stupid ...but then again .....


----------



## Synthaholic

skye said:


> I adore President Trump...I adore all Patriots ... and all who work for this President!
> 
> 
> YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You’re a brainwashed cultist. This is going to lead to many American deaths around the world, civilian and uniformed. It puts our overseas Diplomatic Corp in danger, as we went after someone in the Iranian government hierarchy - the second most powerful person in Iran. They may even target top U.S. officials, most likely Republicans.


----------



## basquebromance

Farewell Salami


----------



## Circe

Polishprince said:


> The economy is doing tremendous, I earned $9000 today in the market, and that a fact.
> 
> There could be a blip, depending on how traders see this.  But if they are smart, they will realize that Trump will win this, and the Mullahs are losers.



Whoa! Congratulations! You're trading bigger than we are.

Yeah, I assume a blip, but I don't expect any serious downturn at this time.


----------



## Issa

The orange idiot just put the lives of many Americans in danger. This will escalate going forward. The persians are not the Iraqis.


----------



## Synthaholic

yidnar said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump started all this shit when he withdrew from the Iran nuclear deal.  Hell is coming...
> 
> 
> 
> what ?? are you trying to say that Iraq was not a terrorist state before the nuclear deal ??? i cant believe you are that stupid ...but then again .....
Click to expand...

They were a terrorist-funding State. One without nuclear weapons. Trump fixed that.


----------



## basquebromance

To call this dangerous and reckless would be an extreme understatement. This targeted assassination was not authorized by Congress and violates multiple national and international laws.
It is a war crime. Period.

And it immediately endangers every American interest in the region.
Just reverse the roles and imagine the fallout.
It's outrageous.

it will begin a world war, my friends!


----------



## yidnar

Lakhota said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Pentagon, Trump ordered the strike.
> 
> Trump orders attack that kills Iranian Gen. Qassim Soleimani, other military officials in Baghdad, Pentagon says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Trump is publicly bragging about it.  That will further enrage the Middle East.
Click to expand...


----------



## JGalt

Synthaholic said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I adore President Trump...I adore all Patriots ... and all who work for this President!
> 
> 
> YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You’re a brainwashed cultist. This is going to lead to many American deaths around the world, civilian and uniformed. It puts our overseas Diplomatic Corp in danger, as we went after someone in the Iranian government hierarchy - the second most powerful person in Iran. They may even target top U.S. officials, most likely Republicans.
Click to expand...


Nice speech. How many Iranian Rials did they pay you to write that? What's the exchange rate on those, these days?


----------



## The Original Tree

Drunk Indian is an Iranian Terrorist.



yidnar said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump started all this shit when he withdrew from the Iran nuclear deal.  Hell is coming...
> 
> 
> 
> what ?? are you trying to say that Iraq was not a terrorist state before the nuclear deal ??? i cant believe you are that stupid ...but then again .....
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

I heard over 700 Iraqi’s had been killed in the last week by his followers.


----------



## Synthaholic

basquebromance said:


> To call this dangerous and reckless would be an extreme understatement. This targeted assassination was not authorized by Congress and violates multiple national and international laws.
> It is a war crime. Period.
> 
> And it immediately endangers every American interest in the region.
> Just reverse the roles and imagine the fallout.
> It's outrageous.
> 
> it will begin a world war, my friends!


This is actually the best post I’ve seen from you. You summed it up perfectly.


----------



## The Original Tree

When you lick Ayatollah Assahola Do You go back for 2nds?



basquebromance said:


> To call this dangerous and reckless would be an extreme understatement. This targeted assassination was not authorized by Congress and violates multiple national and international laws.
> It is a war crime. Period.
> 
> And it immediately endangers every American interest in the region.
> Just reverse the roles and imagine the fallout.
> It's outrageous.
> 
> it will begin a world war, my friends!


----------



## yidnar

basquebromance said:


> To call this dangerous and reckless would be an extreme understatement. This targeted assassination was not authorized by Congress and violates multiple national and international laws.
> It is a war crime. Period.
> 
> And it immediately endangers every American interest in the region.
> Just reverse the roles and imagine the fallout.
> It's outrageous.
> 
> it will begin a world war, my friends!


wow !! a terrorist leader that is responsible for thousands of American soldiers being killed and maimed was made good and you are griping !!! like i said democrats are scum !


----------



## basquebromance

Were so fucked ! Heres to 2020


----------



## Muhammed

Golfing Gator said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job Iraqis!
> 
> 
> 
> Trump said Iran would pay a heavy price for the embassy attacks and the killing of an American contractor ...you can bet the US played a major role in this ! good job USA !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can you not give credit to where it is due?
> 
> It is good that this was done by the Iraqis and not us.
Click to expand...

The pentagon says that the U.S military carried out the strike on Trump's orders. The Iranians are saying it was a U.S. attack helicopter.

The Katyusha rocket story holds no water. They are not exactly precision weapons.

Pentagon says it killed top Iranian general Qasem Soleimani on Trump's order


----------



## The Original Tree

Gog and Magog - Wikipedia


----------



## basquebromance

Let's also be clear that he did this on the same day the media released previously-redacted information that implicates him further in the impeachment. I don't believe for a second that this is a coincidence.


----------



## The Original Tree

*


basquebromance said:



			Were so fucked ! Heres to 2020
		
Click to expand...

If you mean we’re as in Iran and your fellow Persian Perverts, yes, you are screwed.

God Himself destroys 90% of your military and your population, along with Turkey and Russia in the last days when you come down to attack Israel*


----------



## depotoo

Wow.  Just heard the Iraqi behind the 1983 US Embassy attack in Kuwait was also killed.


----------



## yidnar

Synthaholic said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> To call this dangerous and reckless would be an extreme understatement. This targeted assassination was not authorized by Congress and violates multiple national and international laws.
> It is a war crime. Period.
> 
> And it immediately endangers every American interest in the region.
> Just reverse the roles and imagine the fallout.
> It's outrageous.
> 
> it will begin a world war, my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually the best post I’ve seen from you. You summed it up perfectly.
Click to expand...

 yeah i hope you guys run on that !! please please keep talking ! let America know how you really feel !! i caught myself getting angry about the way the left is trying to spin this into a crime ... but you know what now that i think about it your speech is a good thing for real true good American citizens in 2020 !the left is bent on destroying itself !


----------



## conserveguy877

Smart decision by President Trump. That's how you stand up to terrorists, instead of paying them millions like Sleepy Joe and the former president(noBama) he kissed ass to.


----------



## JGalt

The Original Tree said:


> Drunk Indian is an Iranian Terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump started all this shit when he withdrew from the Iran nuclear deal.  Hell is coming...
> 
> 
> 
> what ?? are you trying to say that Iraq was not a terrorist state before the nuclear deal ??? i cant believe you are that stupid ...but then again .....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


There seems to be a few of the sympathizers on here tonight.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Iran-Persia will be utterly destroyed.  Remember I told you this when you see Iran and it’s people and it’s military in flames.*



basquebromance said:


> Let's also be clear that he did this on the same day the media released previously-redacted information that implicates him further in the impeachment. I don't believe for a second that this is a coincidence.


----------



## basquebromance

Synthaholic said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> To call this dangerous and reckless would be an extreme understatement. This targeted assassination was not authorized by Congress and violates multiple national and international laws.
> It is a war crime. Period.
> 
> And it immediately endangers every American interest in the region.
> Just reverse the roles and imagine the fallout.
> It's outrageous.
> 
> it will begin a world war, my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually the best post I’ve seen from you. You summed it up perfectly.
Click to expand...

like fine wine...i age better with time!


----------



## depotoo

basquebromance said:


> Were so fucked ! Heres to 2020


Nah


----------



## Synthaholic

yidnar said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> To call this dangerous and reckless would be an extreme understatement. This targeted assassination was not authorized by Congress and violates multiple national and international laws.
> It is a war crime. Period.
> 
> And it immediately endangers every American interest in the region.
> Just reverse the roles and imagine the fallout.
> It's outrageous.
> 
> it will begin a world war, my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually the best post I’ve seen from you. You summed it up perfectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i hope you guys run on that !! please please keep talking ! let America know how you really feel !! i caught myself getting angry about the way the left is trying to spin this into a crime ... but you know what now that i think about it your speech is a good thing for real true good American citizens in 2020 !the left is bent on destroying itself !
Click to expand...

Who are you again?


----------



## JGalt

Just think: If the US Embassy attack was "Trump's Benghazi", tonight was and example of how President Trump would have dealt with Benghazi.

Thank you President Trump!


----------



## yidnar

Synthaholic said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I adore President Trump...I adore all Patriots ... and all who work for this President!
> 
> 
> YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You’re a brainwashed cultist. This is going to lead to many American deaths around the world, civilian and uniformed. It puts our overseas Diplomatic Corp in danger, as we went after someone in the Iranian government hierarchy - the second most powerful person in Iran. They may even target top U.S. officials, most likely Republicans.
Click to expand...

if the terrorist country does target their enemies of course they will go after republicans ... why would they attack their anti American allies like you and the left . but sadly for you they will do very little different than what they usually do and thats kill innocent people in the middle east .


----------



## The Original Tree

Ezekiel 38

The Lord’s Great Victory Over the Nations

*1 *The word of the Lord came to me: *2 *“Son of man, set your face against Gog, of the land of Magog, the chief prince of Meshek and Tubal; prophesy against him *3 *and say: ‘This is what the Sovereign Lord says: I am against you, Gog, chief prince of Meshek and Tubal. *4 *I will turn you around, put hooks in your jaws and bring you out with your whole army—your horses, your horsemen fully armed, and a great horde with large and small shields, all of them brandishing their swords. *5 *Persia, Cush and Put will be with them, all with shields and helmets, *6 *also Gomer with all its troops, and Beth Togarmah from the far north with all its troops—the many nations with you.

*7 *“ ‘Get ready; be prepared, you and all the hordes gathered about you, and take command of them. *8 *After many days you will be called to arms. In future years you will invade a land that has recovered from war, whose people were gathered from many nations to the mountains of Israel, which had long been desolate. They had been brought out from the nations, and now all of them live in safety. *9 *You and all your troops and the many nations with you will go up, advancing like a storm; you will be like a cloud covering the land.

*10 *“ ‘This is what the Sovereign Lord says: On that day thoughts will come into your mind and you will devise an evil scheme. *11 *You will say, “I will invade a land of unwalled villages; I will attack a peaceful and unsuspecting people—all of them living without walls and without gates and bars. *12 *I will plunder and loot and turn my hand against the resettled ruins and the people gathered from the nations, rich in livestock and goods, living at the center of the land.” *13 *Sheba and Dedan and the merchants of Tarshish and all her villages will say to you, “Have you come to plunder? Have you gathered your hordes to loot, to carry off silver and gold, to take away livestock and goods and to seize much plunder?” ’

*14 *“Therefore, son of man, prophesy and say to Gog: ‘This is what the Sovereign Lord says: In that day, when my people Israel are living in safety, will you not take notice of it? *15 *You will come from your place in the far north, you and many nations with you, all of them riding on horses, a great horde, a mighty army. *16 *You will advance against my people Israel like a cloud that covers the land. In days to come, Gog, I will bring you against my land, so that the nations may know me when I am proved holy through you before their eyes.

*17 *“ ‘This is what the Sovereign Lord says: You are the one I spoke of in former days by my servants the prophets of Israel. At that time they prophesied for years that I would bring you against them. *18 *This is what will happen in that day: When Gog attacks the land of Israel, my hot anger will be aroused, declares the Sovereign Lord. *19 *In my zeal and fiery wrath I declare that at that time there shall be a great earthquake in the land of Israel. *20 *The fish in the sea, the birds in the sky, the beasts of the field, every creature that moves along the ground, and all the people on the face of the earth will tremble at my presence. The mountains will be overturned, the cliffs will crumble and every wall will fall to the ground. *21 *I will summon a sword against Gog on all my mountains, declares the Sovereign Lord. Every man’s sword will be against his brother. *22 *I will execute judgment on him with plague and bloodshed; I will pour down torrents of rain, hailstones and burning sulfur on him and on his troops and on the many nations with him. *23 *And so I will show my greatness and my holiness, and I will make myself known in the sight of many nations. Then they will know that I am the Lord.’


----------



## yidnar

JGalt said:


> Just think: If the US Embassy attack was "Trump's Benghazi", tonight was and example of how President Trump would have dealt with Benghazi.
> 
> Thank you President Trump!


yes America has a real leader .


----------



## yidnar

Synthaholic said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump started all this shit when he withdrew from the Iran nuclear deal.  Hell is coming...
> 
> 
> 
> what ?? are you trying to say that Iraq was not a terrorist state before the nuclear deal ??? i cant believe you are that stupid ...but then again .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were a terrorist-funding State. One without nuclear weapons. Trump fixed that.
Click to expand...

are you trying to say that those evil scum were not going to try to get a nuke if we stuck to the deal  ?? wow !


----------



## basquebromance

"Soleimani killed hundreds of Americans and had designs on killing countless more. His loss is a major blow to Iran. Acting in our defense is never certain, but the good guys won today — and Trump’s approach is better than paying off the bad guys or pretending they’re not so bad." - Acerbic Andy McCarthy


----------



## Polishprince

The Original Tree said:


> *Iran-Persia will be utterly destroyed.  Remember I told you this when you see Iran and it’s people and it’s military in flames.*
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's also be clear that he did this on the same day the media released previously-redacted information that implicates him further in the impeachment. I don't believe for a second that this is a coincidence.
Click to expand...



I disagree.  Most Iranians are opposed to their terrorist rulers in Tehran. 

I suspect that the Mullahs are on real thin ice, and I suspect that they will be gone and a Trump International property will rise in Tehran before Trump leaves office in 2025.


----------



## shockedcanadian

I hope Trump doesn't go into full blown war.  My gut tells me he has no interest in this.  This is right out of the Reagan handbook.  If someone is hellbent on hurting your citizens and soldiers, they will be warned, and if they continue to pursue their objectives, they will be dealt with.

I don't celebrate death, but I certainly don't celebrate spreading of terror and their sponsors.  Reagan was just as aggressive whenever facing existential threats to Americans.  People knew where he stood.


----------



## OKTexas

basquebromance said:


> To call this dangerous and reckless would be an extreme understatement. This targeted assassination was not authorized by Congress and violates multiple national and international laws.
> It is a war crime. Period.
> 
> And it immediately endangers every American interest in the region.
> Just reverse the roles and imagine the fallout.
> It's outrageous.
> 
> it will begin a world war, my friends!




So when did congress withdraw their authorization to use military force against leaders of terrorist organizations?

.


----------



## Circe

yidnar said:


> you are absolutely right and dem congressman Chris Murphy is already saying Trump committed an act of war without congresses approval !



I think what the congressman said is that Trump ordered an assassination, which indeed he did, and that is a departure from our practice for some decades, since Kennedy.

The Pentagon made an announcement using the words, "The game has changed." They are evidently up with this change to assassination.

So ----- we're doing specific bad-guy obliteration. VERY interesting. We have the tools for this, the high technology. It was two rockets, they are saying (not drones), precision aimed. They seem to have taken out the enemy military men and the two cars they were in. Pinpoint accuracy --- yeah, that will sell better politically than Dresden-type bombing. So far, so good, we're winning at the moment.


----------



## basquebromance

"FICTION: Trump has taken reckless & impulsive action with no planning or forethought for what comes next

 FACT: Trump acted on previously expressed red lines that were crossed,after exhausting all other options & fully aware that Iran will now respond,if only to save face" - Rowdy Marco Rubio


----------



## The Original Tree

Drunk Indian and Basque are definitely Terrorist sympathizers.





JGalt said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drunk Indian is an Iranian Terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump started all this shit when he withdrew from the Iran nuclear deal.  Hell is coming...
> 
> 
> 
> what ?? are you trying to say that Iraq was not a terrorist state before the nuclear deal ??? i cant believe you are that stupid ...but then again .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There seems to be a few of the sympathizers on here tonight.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Original Tree

Your time is short.  Soon your soul will be required of you and you will face God On Judgment Day.





basquebromance said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> To call this dangerous and reckless would be an extreme understatement. This targeted assassination was not authorized by Congress and violates multiple national and international laws.
> It is a war crime. Period.
> 
> And it immediately endangers every American interest in the region.
> Just reverse the roles and imagine the fallout.
> It's outrageous.
> 
> it will begin a world war, my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually the best post I’ve seen from you. You summed it up perfectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like fine wine...i age better with time!
Click to expand...


----------



## Yarddog

Trump certainly comes down hard on Putin's allies, (even now as Iran, Russia and China share joint military exercises) so maybe We can turn to Nancy Pelosi for some perspective here as she has said "all roads lead to Russia"  
I mean maybe all the Democrat nut jobs, can finally post a public apology for claiming such things as Trump being Putin's puppet, bitch, and for being an operative of Russia. How long will we have to wait for their public retractions? of course that would mean admitting that the entire impeachment of Trump is a fabrication. Actions by Trump have destroyed any narrative they have ever had.


----------



## yidnar

Synthaholic said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> To call this dangerous and reckless would be an extreme understatement. This targeted assassination was not authorized by Congress and violates multiple national and international laws.
> It is a war crime. Period.
> 
> And it immediately endangers every American interest in the region.
> Just reverse the roles and imagine the fallout.
> It's outrageous.
> 
> it will begin a world war, my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually the best post I’ve seen from you. You summed it up perfectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i hope you guys run on that !! please please keep talking ! let America know how you really feel !! i caught myself getting angry about the way the left is trying to spin this into a crime ... but you know what now that i think about it your speech is a good thing for real true good American citizens in 2020 !the left is bent on destroying itself !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you again?
Click to expand...

who im i ?? unlike you i am an American that loves this country .Unlike you i know not think but know that despite the evils of the past that this country is the greatest nation in the history of the world ! unlike you i recognize that this country has fed defended and liberated more people in the past 100 yrs than all the other nations on earth combined ! unlike you i know when there is a natural disaster it is America that is always there to lend a helping hand no matter where on earth that is ! unlike you i stand for individual liberty and freedom ! unlike you i am PROUD TO BE AN AMERICAN !! thats who i am !


----------



## The Original Tree

*Loved it when he blew up about 50 Russian MIGs in Syria with Cruise
missiles.



Yarddog said:



			Trump certainly comes down hard on Putin's allies, (even now as Iran, Russia and China share joint military exercises) so maybe We can turn to Nancy Pelosi for some perspective here as she has said "all roads lead to Russia"  
I mean maybe all the Democrat nut jobs, can finally post a public apology for claiming such things as Trump being Putin's puppet, bitch, and for being an operative of Russia. How long will we have to wait for their public retractions? of course that would mean admitting that the entire impeachment of Trump is a fabrication. Actions by Trump have destroyed any narrative they have ever had.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## basquebromance

America doesnt need a new president, my friends, America needs a new Congress.

Democrats are just like Republicans, only nicer. they're too nice to kill folks like this dude


----------



## basquebromance

"i am no cheerleader for war with Iran. Trump has shown amazing restraint. i support this strike" - Marvelous Matt Gaetz

"So what if Trump wants war, knows this leads to war and needs the distraction? Real question is, will those with congressional authority step in and stop him? I know I will." - Incredible Ilhan Omar


----------



## basquebromance

Tonight is a fun night to trigger liberals...

"Soleimani was a murderer, responsible for the deaths of thousands, including hundreds of Americans. But this reckless move escalates the situation with Iran and increases the likelihood of more deaths and new Middle East conflict. Our priority must be to avoid another costly war." - Pocahontas


----------



## depotoo

Translated by google-

Dr. Saleem Aldulimi

@SaleemAldulimi
We will set up a monument, statue, and shrine for the American pilot in this place where Soleimani was killed and his follower, Abu Mahdi Al-Muhandis, followed.


----------



## yidnar

basquebromance said:


> Were so fucked ! Heres to 2020


you are right the left is screwed when it comes to 2020 !


----------



## basquebromance

" Trump just tossed a stick of dynamite into a tinderbox, and he owes the American people an explanation of the strategy and plan to keep safe our troops and embassy personnel."" - Creepy Biden


----------



## IM2

Locke11_21 said:


> Democrat and left-wing icons Qassim Sueimani and Mahdi al Muhandis were killed in an air strike today.  It is a sad day for the democrat party, the piles of shit in the fake news media and the America-hating asshole leftists.  Right now, they need time to grieve for their fallen heroes, hold candlelight vigils for them, then go on to influence Americans into thinking these two dead shitbags were the greatest people to never win the Nobel Peace Prize.
> 
> After that, somebody has to be held accountable for this travesty.  Soon the democrats and their sluts in the media will be calling for President Donald J. Trump to be impeached for this.  Oh, they'll come up with something like Trump denied them due process, cruel and unusual punishment or something along that line.
> 
> Well, in conclusion, thank you President Trump.  The world is now a better place.  The left, the media, democrats all of you can eat shit.


Those men were not democrats. They weren't even Americans. Unless you count Putin as a republican. We don't know if this makes the world a better place. I doubt if tomorrow the Iranian leader will be calling trump tomorrow tellig him, "I quit."


----------



## Polishprince

basquebromance said:


> "i am no cheerleader for war with Iran. Trump has shown amazing restraint. i support this strike" - Marvelous Matt Gaetz
> 
> "So what if Trump wants war, knows this leads to war and needs the distraction? Real question is, will those with congressional authority step in and stop him? I know I will." - Incredible Ilhan Omar




There isn't going to be a war, and you can take that to the bank.

Iran knows that they pissed us off with their attack on the Baghdad embassy earlier this week.

And now they know that Trump isn't going to tolerate this shit.

So that will be that.


----------



## basquebromance

i'm fluent in arabic, if anyone wants me to translate something...


----------



## The Original Tree

The Original Tree said:


> Ezekiel 38
> 
> The Lord’s Great Victory Over the Nations
> 
> *1 *The word of the Lord came to me: *2 *“Son of man, set your face against Gog, of the land of Magog, the chief prince of Meshek and Tubal; prophesy against him *3 *and say: ‘This is what the Sovereign Lord says: I am against you, Gog, chief prince of Meshek and Tubal. *4 *I will turn you around, put hooks in your jaws and bring you out with your whole army—your horses, your horsemen fully armed, and a great horde with large and small shields, all of them brandishing their swords. *5 *Persia, Cush and Put will be with them, all with shields and helmets, *6 *also Gomer with all its troops, and Beth Togarmah from the far north with all its troops—the many nations with you.
> 
> *7 *“ ‘Get ready; be prepared, you and all the hordes gathered about you, and take command of them. *8 *After many days you will be called to arms. In future years you will invade a land that has recovered from war, whose people were gathered from many nations to the mountains of Israel, which had long been desolate. They had been brought out from the nations, and now all of them live in safety. *9 *You and all your troops and the many nations with you will go up, advancing like a storm; you will be like a cloud covering the land.
> 
> *10 *“ ‘This is what the Sovereign Lord says: On that day thoughts will come into your mind and you will devise an evil scheme. *11 *You will say, “I will invade a land of unwalled villages; I will attack a peaceful and unsuspecting people—all of them living without walls and without gates and bars. *12 *I will plunder and loot and turn my hand against the resettled ruins and the people gathered from the nations, rich in livestock and goods, living at the center of the land.” *13 *Sheba and Dedan and the merchants of Tarshish and all her villages will say to you, “Have you come to plunder? Have you gathered your hordes to loot, to carry off silver and gold, to take away livestock and goods and to seize much plunder?” ’
> 
> *14 *“Therefore, son of man, prophesy and say to Gog: ‘This is what the Sovereign Lord says: In that day, when my people Israel are living in safety, will you not take notice of it? *15 *You will come from your place in the far north, you and many nations with you, all of them riding on horses, a great horde, a mighty army. *16 *You will advance against my people Israel like a cloud that covers the land. In days to come, Gog, I will bring you against my land, so that the nations may know me when I am proved holy through you before their eyes.
> 
> *17 *“ ‘This is what the Sovereign Lord says: You are the one I spoke of in former days by my servants the prophets of Israel. At that time they prophesied for years that I would bring you against them. *18 *This is what will happen in that day: When Gog attacks the land of Israel, my hot anger will be aroused, declares the Sovereign Lord. *19 *In my zeal and fiery wrath I declare that at that time there shall be a great earthquake in the land of Israel. *20 *The fish in the sea, the birds in the sky, the beasts of the field, every creature that moves along the ground, and all the people on the face of the earth will tremble at my presence. The mountains will be overturned, the cliffs will crumble and every wall will fall to the ground. *21 *I will summon a sword against Gog on all my mountains, declares the Sovereign Lord. Every man’s sword will be against his brother. *22 *I will execute judgment on him with plague and bloodshed; I will pour down torrents of rain, hailstones and burning sulfur on him and on his troops and on the many nations with him. *23 *And so I will show my greatness and my holiness, and I will make myself known in the sight of many nations. Then they will know that I am the Lord.’



Ezekiel 39


*1 *“Son of man, prophesy against Gog and say: ‘This is what the Sovereign Lordsays: I am against you, Gog, chief prince of Meshek and Tubal. *2 *I will turn you around and drag you along. I will bring you from the far north and send you against the mountains of Israel. *3 *Then I will strike your bow from your left hand and make your arrows drop from your right hand. *4 *On the mountains of Israel you will fall, you and all your troops and the nations with you. I will give you as food to all kinds of carrion birds and to the wild animals. *5 *You will fall in the open field, for I have spoken, declares the Sovereign Lord. *6 *I will send fire on Magog and on those who live in safety in the coastlands, and they will know that I am the Lord.

*7 *“ ‘I will make known my holy name among my people Israel. I will no longer let my holy name be profaned, and the nations will know that I the Lord am the Holy One in Israel. *8 *It is coming! It will surely take place, declares the Sovereign Lord. This is the day I have spoken of.

*9 *“ ‘Then those who live in the towns of Israel will go out and use the weapons for fuel and burn them up—the small and large shields, the bows and arrows, the war clubs and spears. For seven years they will use them for fuel. *10 *They will not need to gather wood from the fields or cut it from the forests, because they will use the weapons for fuel. And they will plunder those who plundered them and loot those who looted them, declares the Sovereign Lord.

*11 *“ ‘On that day I will give Gog a burial place in Israel, in the valley of those who travel east of the Sea. It will block the way of travelers, because Gog and all his hordes will be buried there. So it will be called the Valley of Hamon Gog. 

*12 *“ ‘For seven months the Israelites will be burying them in order to cleanse the land. *13 *All the people of the land will bury them, and the day I display my glory will be a memorable day for them, declares the Sovereign Lord. *14 *People will be continually employed in cleansing the land. They will spread out across the land and, along with others, they will bury any bodies that are lying on the ground.

“ ‘After the seven months they will carry out a more detailed search. *15 *As they go through the land, anyone who sees a human bone will leave a marker beside it until the gravediggers bury it in the Valley of Hamon Gog, *16 *near a town called Hamonah. And so they will cleanse the land.’

*17 *“Son of man, this is what the Sovereign Lord says: Call out to every kind of bird and all the wild animals: ‘Assemble and come together from all around to the sacrifice I am preparing for you, the great sacrifice on the mountains of Israel. There you will eat flesh and drink blood. *18 *You will eat the flesh of mighty men and drink the blood of the princes of the earth as if they were rams and lambs, goats and bulls—all of them fattened animals from Bashan. *19 *At the sacrifice I am preparing for you, you will eat fat till you are glutted and drink blood till you are drunk. *20 *At my table you will eat your fill of horses and riders, mighty men and soldiers of every kind,’ declares the Sovereign Lord.

*21 *“I will display my glory among the nations, and all the nations will see the punishment I inflict and the hand I lay on them. *22 *From that day forward the people of Israel will know that I am the Lord their God. *23 *And the nations will know that the people of Israel went into exile for their sin, because they were unfaithful to me. So I hid my face from them and handed them over to their enemies, and they all fell by the sword. *24 *I dealt with them according to their uncleanness and their offenses, and I hid my face from them.

*25 *“Therefore this is what the Sovereign Lord says: I will now restore the fortunes of Jacob d and will have compassion on all the people of Israel, and I will be zealous for my holy name. *26 *They will forget their shame and all the unfaithfulness they showed toward me when they lived in safety in their land with no one to make them afraid. *27 *When I have brought them back from the nations and have gathered them from the countries of their enemies, I will be proved holy through them in the sight of many nations. *28 *Then they will know that I am the Lord their God, for though I sent them into exile among the nations, I will gather them to their own land, not leaving any behind. *29 *I will no longer hide my face from them, for I will pour out my Spirit on the people of Israel, declares the Sovereign Lord.”


----------



## Polishprince

basquebromance said:


> " Trump just tossed a stick of dynamite into a tinderbox, and he owes the American people an explanation of the strategy and plan to keep safe our troops and embassy personnel."" - Creepy Biden



The explanation is pretty simple.  The Iranian mullah are pussies.   They aren't going to do shit.


----------



## beautress

Statement by the Department of Defense > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > Release
IMMEDIATE RELEASE
*Statement by the Department of Defense*
JAN. 2, 2020​At the direction of the President, the U.S. military has taken decisive defensive action to protect U.S. personnel abroad by killing Qasem Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps-Quds Force, a U.S.-designated Foreign Terrorist Organization. 

General Soleimani was actively developing plans to attack American diplomats and service members in Iraq and throughout the region. General Soleimani and his Quds Force were responsible for the deaths of hundreds of American and coalition service members and the wounding of thousands more. He had orchestrated attacks on coalition bases in Iraq over the last several months – including the attack on December 27th – culminating in the death and wounding of additional American and Iraqi personnel. General Soleimani also approved the attacks on the U.S. Embassy in Baghdad that took place this week. 

This strike was aimed at deterring future Iranian attack plans. The United States will continue to take all necessary action to protect our people and our interests wherever they are around the world.


----------



## The Original Tree

basquebromance said:


> i'm fluent in arabic, if anyone wants me to translate something...


Translate Ezekiel 38 & 39 as you watch Iran, Turkey and Russia Burn and their military consumed by The Wrath of God!


----------



## Polishprince

basquebromance said:


> i'm fluent in arabic, if anyone wants me to translate something...




The Iranians speak Farsi, not arabic.


----------



## basquebromance

there's a lot at stake here, my friends.

the world's future is at stake, folks!


----------



## basquebromance

Polishprince said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm fluent in arabic, if anyone wants me to translate something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Iranians speak Farsi, not arabic.
Click to expand...

i dont know farsi. maybe i should start learning!


----------



## The Original Tree

Polishprince said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> " Trump just tossed a stick of dynamite into a tinderbox, and he owes the American people an explanation of the strategy and plan to keep safe our troops and embassy personnel."" - Creepy Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The explanation is pretty simple.  The Iranian mullah are pussies.   They aren't going to do shit.
Click to expand...

*
The Bible says they will ally with Russia and Turkey attack Israel and that the about 90% of their combined armies will be utterly destroyed by Divine judgment.*


----------



## Circe

Muhammed said:


> The Katyusha rocket story holds no water. They are not exactly precision weapons.
> 
> Pentagon says it killed top Iranian general Qasem Soleimani on Trump's order




Fox is saying it was two rockets, though. They didn't say what kind. Precision targeted, obviously. They showed the glowing fire of the hit up close. There was almost no other damage. I'm pretty impressed we can do that.

Reminds me of a 19th century British rhyme about the new machine guns  ---

_Whatever happens
We have got
The Maxim gun 
And they have not._


----------



## basquebromance

im sure republicans will want a Benghazi type investigation.


----------



## Synthaholic

yidnar said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump started all this shit when he withdrew from the Iran nuclear deal.  Hell is coming...
> 
> 
> 
> what ?? are you trying to say that Iraq was not a terrorist state before the nuclear deal ??? i cant believe you are that stupid ...but then again .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were a terrorist-funding State. One without nuclear weapons. Trump fixed that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you trying to say that those evil scum were not going to try to get a nuke if we stuck to the deal  ?? wow !
Click to expand...

Yes. There were inspections and verification.

Trust, but verify. Remember that? Maybe not - it was a conservative position.


----------



## The Original Tree

basquebromance said:


> there's a lot at stake here, my friends.
> 
> the world's future is at stake, folks!



The destruction of Damascus, Russia, Turkey and Iran is at stake. They will be nearly wiped off the face of the earth.


----------



## yidnar

basquebromance said:


> Let's also be clear that he did this on the same day the media released previously-redacted information that implicates him further in the impeachment. I don't believe for a second that this is a coincidence.


ooohhh kay ...well why dont ya'll send them articles on over to the senate then ?? whatcha waiten for huh??


----------



## Care4all

WAG THE DOG, Trump style?

Only instead of it actually being something of lesser significance than his impeachment that we can be distracted by, Iran is saying on the news, this act was a declaration of war... by the USA against them?   

But as demented as we know the president is, I would not doubt he would think this assassination was just what he needed to help get his own rear end, out of trouble.... and the focus on something else...

He may have whacked a hornet's nest, worse than Bush 2 in Iraq... instead of just wagging the dog!  Oh good Lord, I hope not!

For those that do pray, let us pray for the diplomats, military, and US Contractors and their safety, while stationed in the middle east!


----------



## Polishprince

Soleimani wasn't even supposed to be in Iraq.   He didn't have a valid visa to be there, and was in essence an Illegal Alien.

Fuck him, tough shit for Iran.


----------



## The Original Tree

Bullshit.





basquebromance said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm fluent in arabic, if anyone wants me to translate something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Iranians speak Farsi, not arabic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont know farsi. maybe i should start learning!
Click to expand...


----------



## basquebromance

It’s called bait and switch..... this is how you get people and he press to stop talking about the impeachment all while he’s in Florida laid up!!!!


----------



## The Original Tree

Iran, Russia and Turkey are completely destroyed and lose 90% of their military force when they decide to attack Israel.

Read Ezekiel 38 & 39





Care4all said:


> WAG THE DOG, Trump style?
> 
> Only instead of it actually being something of lesser significance than his impeachment that we can be distracted by, Iran is saying on the news, this act was a declaration of war... by the USA against them?
> 
> But as demented as we know the president is, I would not doubt he would think this assassination was just what he needed to help get his own rear end, out of trouble.... and the focus on something else...
> 
> He may have whacked a hornet's nest, worse than Bush 2 in Iraq... instead of just wagging the dog!  Oh good Lord, I hope not!
> 
> For those that do pray, let us pray for the diplomats, military, and US Contractors and their safety, while stationed in the middle east!


----------



## beautress

basquebromance said:


> America doesnt need a new president, my friends, America needs a new Congress.
> 
> Democrats are just like Republicans, only nicer. they're too nice to kill folks like this dude


Those folks killed hundreds of us and were making plans to move in on our diplomats, basquebromance. They keep killing our American citizens, and they will have to face our military, which they should avoid, because they used to be our allies, but evil people took over and used their religion to destroy everything American they could get their evil fingers around. 

They needed a reminder that American citizens ought to be left alone. We've done nothing but good to Iran and it's coming after us as if there were no consequences to this evil. There are good consequences when they wake up and smell the coffee and stop hurting Americans.


----------



## basquebromance

The Original Tree said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm fluent in arabic, if anyone wants me to translate something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Iranians speak Farsi, not arabic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont know farsi. maybe i should start learning!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

i like to learn different languages. you have a  problem?


----------



## The Original Tree

basquebromance said:


> It’s called bait and switch..... this is how you get people and he press to stop talking about the impeachment all while he’s in Florida laid up!!!!


It’s called The End Times where 90% of Iran, Turkey &Russia’s Armies are exterminated on the mountains of Israel.


----------



## Yarddog

The Original Tree said:


> *Loved it when he blew up about 50 Russian MIGs in Syria with Cruise
> missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump certainly comes down hard on Putin's allies, (even now as Iran, Russia and China share joint military exercises) so maybe We can turn to Nancy Pelosi for some perspective here as she has said "all roads lead to Russia"
> I mean maybe all the Democrat nut jobs, can finally post a public apology for claiming such things as Trump being Putin's puppet, bitch, and for being an operative of Russia. How long will we have to wait for their public retractions? of course that would mean admitting that the entire impeachment of Trump is a fabrication. Actions by Trump have destroyed any narrative they have ever had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *




Yep, building a Trump tower in Moscow, thats just business, ....blowing up 50 Russian MIGs, thats personal.


----------



## basquebromance

this dude was responsible for 20 percent of US soldiers death in iraq from 2003 to 2019, according to fox news


----------



## The Original Tree

basquebromance said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm fluent in arabic, if anyone wants me to translate something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Iranians speak Farsi, not arabic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont know farsi. maybe i should start learning!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i like to learn different languages. you have a  problem?
Click to expand...

I have a problem with liars


----------



## yidnar

Synthaholic said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump started all this shit when he withdrew from the Iran nuclear deal.  Hell is coming...
> 
> 
> 
> what ?? are you trying to say that Iraq was not a terrorist state before the nuclear deal ??? i cant believe you are that stupid ...but then again .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were a terrorist-funding State. One without nuclear weapons. Trump fixed that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you trying to say that those evil scum were not going to try to get a nuke if we stuck to the deal  ?? wow !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. There were inspections and verification.
> 
> Trust, but verify. Remember that? Maybe not - it was a conservative position.
Click to expand...

what ??there were nuclear sites that inspectors were not allowed to visit !! say whatever you want about the great and peaceful country you love called Iran all you want !! many in the lefts base may buy it but independents and conservatives know better !! Trump is going to be reelected by a land slide and we will keep the senate and maybe even take the house back !


----------



## basquebromance

Trump’s asinine need to reclaim a few news cycles may cost us countless lives.


----------



## basquebromance

"From a military and diplomatic perspective, Soleimani was Iran’s David Petraeus and Stan McChrystal and Brett McGurk all rolled into one,"


----------



## basquebromance

"Trump's Soleimani airstrike is utterly righteous. Soleimani was one of the worst human beings on the planet. America had to re-establish deterrence after Obama's appeasement. This will not be the end of the story -- Iran will continue to lash out. But they're certainly on notice." - Sassy Ben Shapiro


----------



## Rocko

IM2 said:


> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrat and left-wing icons Qassim Sueimani and Mahdi al Muhandis were killed in an air strike today.  It is a sad day for the democrat party, the piles of shit in the fake news media and the America-hating asshole leftists.  Right now, they need time to grieve for their fallen heroes, hold candlelight vigils for them, then go on to influence Americans into thinking these two dead shitbags were the greatest people to never win the Nobel Peace Prize.
> 
> After that, somebody has to be held accountable for this travesty.  Soon the democrats and their sluts in the media will be calling for President Donald J. Trump to be impeached for this.  Oh, they'll come up with something like Trump denied them due process, cruel and unusual punishment or something along that line.
> 
> Well, in conclusion, thank you President Trump.  The world is now a better place.  The left, the media, democrats all of you can eat shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Those men were not democrats. They weren't even Americans. Unless you count Putin as a republican. We don't know if this makes the world a better place. I doubt if tomorrow the Iranian leader will be calling trump tomorrow tellig him, "I quit."
Click to expand...


we don’t know if this makes the world a better place? We kinda do. One less terrorist asshole with American blood on his hands.


----------



## Care4all

wag


basquebromance said:


> It’s called bait and switch..... this is how you get people and he press to stop talking about the impeachment all while he’s in Florida laid up!!!!


 wag the dog

The *phrase* '*Wag the Dog*' is used to indicate that attention is purposely being diverted from something of greater importance to something of lesser importance. Example of Use: “He's *wagging the dog* to keep you from discovering the truth about the car wreck.”


----------



## Sun Devil 92

IM2 said:


> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrat and left-wing icons Qassim Sueimani and Mahdi al Muhandis were killed in an air strike today.  It is a sad day for the democrat party, the piles of shit in the fake news media and the America-hating asshole leftists.  Right now, they need time to grieve for their fallen heroes, hold candlelight vigils for them, then go on to influence Americans into thinking these two dead shitbags were the greatest people to never win the Nobel Peace Prize.
> 
> After that, somebody has to be held accountable for this travesty.  Soon the democrats and their sluts in the media will be calling for President Donald J. Trump to be impeached for this.  Oh, they'll come up with something like Trump denied them due process, cruel and unusual punishment or something along that line.
> 
> Well, in conclusion, thank you President Trump.  The world is now a better place.  The left, the media, democrats all of you can eat shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Those men were not democrats. They weren't even Americans. Unless you count Putin as a republican. We don't know if this makes the world a better place. I doubt if tomorrow the Iranian leader will be calling trump tomorrow tellig him, "I quit."
Click to expand...


Can you say something that has some substance it it.  

You don't know.....that says a lot.

You doubt ?......who really cares.


----------



## Lakhota

Trump* pushed Iran from simmer to boil.


----------



## beautress

shockedcanadian said:


> I hope Trump doesn't go into full blown war.  My gut tells me he has no interest in this.  This is right out of the Reagan handbook.  If someone is hellbent on hurting your citizens and soldiers, they will be warned, and if they continue to pursue their objectives, they will be dealt with.
> 
> I don't celebrate death, but I certainly don't celebrate spreading of terror and their sponsors.  Reagan was just as aggressive whenever facing existential threats to Americans.  People knew where he stood.


I know how you feel shockedcanadian. Nobody likes war, but after so many killings of its citizens a nation has a responsibility to do all it can to stop the murders. We took off the head of the snake. It's up to Iran to re-evaluate its plan to kill more and more and more Americans. Hopefully they will see the light now.


----------



## basquebromance

"Soleimani was responsible for unthinkable violence and world is better off without him. But Congress didn’t authorize and American people don’t want a war with Iran. All steps must now be taken to protect our forces against the almost inevitable escalation and increased risk." - Shiffty Schiff


----------



## JGalt

Synthaholic said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump started all this shit when he withdrew from the Iran nuclear deal.  Hell is coming...
> 
> 
> 
> what ?? are you trying to say that Iraq was not a terrorist state before the nuclear deal ??? i cant believe you are that stupid ...but then again .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were a terrorist-funding State. One without nuclear weapons. Trump fixed that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you trying to say that those evil scum were not going to try to get a nuke if we stuck to the deal  ?? wow !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. There were inspections and verification.
> 
> Trust, but verify. Remember that? Maybe not - it was a conservative position.
Click to expand...


I don't give a crap about Obama's Iran deal. The fact is even though Obama made a deal with them, Iran was still actively involved in murdering American soldiers. Where the hell do you think all those IEDs came from that blew up Americans in Iraq? They were planned and orchestrated by that shithead we killed tonight.

Get that through your goddamned thick skull. What the fuck is wrong with you anyway?


----------



## theHawk

Lakhota said:


> Trump* pushed Iran from simmer to boil.



Wow, you sure know how to parrot CNN very well.


----------



## The Original Tree

basquebromance said:


> Trump’s asinine need to reclaim a few news cycles may cost us countless lives.


No one goes to war with Iran.  The militaries of Iran along with Russia and Turkey are burned alive with fire and brimstome and by plague on the mountains of Israel when they come down from The North and attack Israel and are destroyed by Supernatural means...i.e. The wrath of God and 90% of their military is destroyed, then God burns those same countries with Holy Fire in addition to obliterating their armies.

Only a remnant remains and they relent in fear and turn to The One True God, Jehovah and His Son Yahshua.


----------



## JGalt

Lakhota said:


> Trump* pushed Iran from simmer to boil.



Idiot.


----------



## beautress

IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statement by the Department of Defense > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > Release
> IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> *Statement by the Department of Defense*
> JAN. 2, 2020​At the direction of the President, the U.S. military has taken decisive defensive action to protect U.S. personnel abroad by killing Qasem Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps-Quds Force, a U.S.-designated Foreign Terrorist Organization.
> 
> General Soleimani was actively developing plans to attack American diplomats and service members in Iraq and throughout the region. General Soleimani and his Quds Force were responsible for the deaths of hundreds of American and coalition service members and the wounding of thousands more. He had orchestrated attacks on coalition bases in Iraq over the last several months – including the attack on December 27th – culminating in the death and wounding of additional American and Iraqi personnel. General Soleimani also approved the attacks on the U.S. Embassy in Baghdad that took place this week.
> 
> This strike was aimed at deterring future Iranian attack plans. The United States will continue to take all necessary action to protect our people and our interests wherever they are around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would start being very concerned about your security.
Click to expand...

IM2 said: I would start being very concerned about your security.​Why is that?


----------



## IM2

beautress said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> America doesnt need a new president, my friends, America needs a new Congress.
> 
> Democrats are just like Republicans, only nicer. they're too nice to kill folks like this dude
> 
> 
> 
> Those folks killed hundreds of us and were making plans to move in on our diplomats, basquebromance. They keep killing our American citizens, and they will have to face our military, which they should avoid, because they used to be our allies, but evil people took over and used their religion to destroy everything American they could get their evil fingers around.
> 
> They needed a reminder that American citizens ought to be left alone. We've done nothing but good to Iran and it's coming after us as if there were no consequences to this evil. There are good consequences when they wake up and smell the coffee and stop hurting Americans.
Click to expand...


No beautress, what you say about what happened between us and Iran is wrong. These guys that got killed were evil, but killing them is not going to remind them to do anything but increase their attacks. You might want to go read some history.


----------



## yidnar

basquebromance said:


> im sure republicans will want a Benghazi type investigation.


why ?? we defended the embassy and killed a terrorist leader ...whats to investigate ...


----------



## Lakhota

Locke11_21 said:


> Democrat and left-wing icons Qassim Sueimani and Mahdi al Muhandis were killed in an air strike today.  It is a sad day for the democrat party, the piles of shit in the fake news media and the America-hating asshole leftists.  Right now, they need time to grieve for their fallen heroes, hold candlelight vigils for them, then go on to influence Americans into thinking these two dead shitbags were the greatest people to never win the Nobel Peace Prize.
> 
> After that, somebody has to be held accountable for this travesty.  Soon the democrats and their sluts in the media will be calling for President Donald J. Trump to be impeached for this.  Oh, they'll come up with something like Trump denied them due process, cruel and unusual punishment or something along that line.
> 
> Well, in conclusion, thank you President Trump.  The world is now a better place.  The left, the media, democrats all of you can eat shit.



Democrat and left-wing icons?  Proof?  Link?


----------



## Polishprince

Lakhota said:


> Trump* pushed Iran from simmer to boil.




I humbly disagree, this courageous action by our President will simmer the Iranians right down as they will realize that the Obama Doctrine is dead and there is a new sheriff in town that doesn't take their crap.

This move was a counterpunch-  remember Iran attacked America's embassy in Baghdad just a few days ago


----------



## Circe

Care4all said:


> Iran is saying on the news, this act was a declaration of war... by the USA against them?



You mean an act of war, I think, an act isn't a declaration. Yes, it was an act of war, but not the first one: Iran's attack with its proxies on our Embassy was the first move. I didn't pay much attention to the people claiming that Iran was behind all that, especially since it does seem to have been provoked by our bombing the pro-Iranian paramilitary somewhere in Iraq, which I can see would be upsetting ---- however, Iran WAS behind it, as this Suleimani guy was at the Bagdadhi Airport plotting with the lead Iraqi militia guy! So --- you know, it's a fair cop.

No one is likely to view us as starting it after all that, and Iran has been stopping tankers and threatening the whole area for months now. Britain has a lot of ships there, trying to keep the Strait of Hormuz open. Iran is clearly eager for some sort of war ---- probably to distract from all the dangerous protests going on in Iran. No distraction of a restive public like a nice war.

Not so good for Trump, maybe, in an election year, because you never know what will happen. But he's handling it beautifully so far --- the contrast with the leftist Benghazi catastrophe is dramatic.


----------



## Circe

Polishprince said:


> Soleimani wasn't even supposed to be in Iraq.   He didn't have a valid visa to be there, and was in essence an Illegal Alien.



He doesn't need a visa. Iran owns Iraq and they were running a covert war there. Forget visas.


----------



## IM2

beautress said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statement by the Department of Defense > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > Release
> IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> *Statement by the Department of Defense*
> JAN. 2, 2020​At the direction of the President, the U.S. military has taken decisive defensive action to protect U.S. personnel abroad by killing Qasem Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps-Quds Force, a U.S.-designated Foreign Terrorist Organization.
> 
> General Soleimani was actively developing plans to attack American diplomats and service members in Iraq and throughout the region. General Soleimani and his Quds Force were responsible for the deaths of hundreds of American and coalition service members and the wounding of thousands more. He had orchestrated attacks on coalition bases in Iraq over the last several months – including the attack on December 27th – culminating in the death and wounding of additional American and Iraqi personnel. General Soleimani also approved the attacks on the U.S. Embassy in Baghdad that took place this week.
> 
> This strike was aimed at deterring future Iranian attack plans. The United States will continue to take all necessary action to protect our people and our interests wherever they are around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would start being very concerned about your security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM2 said: I would start being very concerned about your security.​Why is that?
Click to expand...


You will see. The Iranians will not be backing down. Hopefully trump learns how to create a strategy.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## beautress

IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> America doesnt need a new president, my friends, America needs a new Congress.
> 
> Democrats are just like Republicans, only nicer. they're too nice to kill folks like this dude
> 
> 
> 
> Those folks killed hundreds of us and were making plans to move in on our diplomats, basquebromance. They keep killing our American citizens, and they will have to face our military, which they should avoid, because they used to be our allies, but evil people took over and used their religion to destroy everything American they could get their evil fingers around.
> 
> They needed a reminder that American citizens ought to be left alone. We've done nothing but good to Iran and it's coming after us as if there were no consequences to this evil. There are good consequences when they wake up and smell the coffee and stop hurting Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No beautress, what you say about what happened between us and Iran is wrong. These guys that got killed were evil, but killing them is not going to remind them to do anything but increase their attacks. You might want to go read some history.
Click to expand...

Why would they attack me? I'm hoping they will learn a lesson from their mistake and stop killing American citizens. The best thing that could happen right now is for them to apprize their harsh position and take into consideration the pain they have inflicted on American families with all those murders they were doing. We don't want to hurt any more people, but we do have the right to stop a bully who thinks we cannot fight back. Bad estimation on the part of their now-dead leaders. Perhaps the surviving leaders will see the light and go for a peace agreement and stick to it this time.


----------



## IM2

Lakhota said:


> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrat and left-wing icons Qassim Sueimani and Mahdi al Muhandis were killed in an air strike today.  It is a sad day for the democrat party, the piles of shit in the fake news media and the America-hating asshole leftists.  Right now, they need time to grieve for their fallen heroes, hold candlelight vigils for them, then go on to influence Americans into thinking these two dead shitbags were the greatest people to never win the Nobel Peace Prize.
> 
> After that, somebody has to be held accountable for this travesty.  Soon the democrats and their sluts in the media will be calling for President Donald J. Trump to be impeached for this.  Oh, they'll come up with something like Trump denied them due process, cruel and unusual punishment or something along that line.
> 
> Well, in conclusion, thank you President Trump.  The world is now a better place.  The left, the media, democrats all of you can eat shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrat and left-wing icons?  Proof?  Link?
Click to expand...


He has none. He listens to way too much rw radio.


----------



## beautress

IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statement by the Department of Defense > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > Release
> IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> *Statement by the Department of Defense*
> JAN. 2, 2020​At the direction of the President, the U.S. military has taken decisive defensive action to protect U.S. personnel abroad by killing Qasem Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps-Quds Force, a U.S.-designated Foreign Terrorist Organization.
> 
> General Soleimani was actively developing plans to attack American diplomats and service members in Iraq and throughout the region. General Soleimani and his Quds Force were responsible for the deaths of hundreds of American and coalition service members and the wounding of thousands more. He had orchestrated attacks on coalition bases in Iraq over the last several months – including the attack on December 27th – culminating in the death and wounding of additional American and Iraqi personnel. General Soleimani also approved the attacks on the U.S. Embassy in Baghdad that took place this week.
> 
> This strike was aimed at deterring future Iranian attack plans. The United States will continue to take all necessary action to protect our people and our interests wherever they are around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would start being very concerned about your security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM2 said: I would start being very concerned about your security.​Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will see. The Iranians will not be backing down. Hopefully trump learns how to create a strategy.
Click to expand...

Their thinking is wrong. They have to back down, or they will go from being the richest small country in the world to being the poorest. That's not a consequence anybody wants, IM2.


----------



## Rocko

IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statement by the Department of Defense > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > Release
> IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> *Statement by the Department of Defense*
> JAN. 2, 2020​At the direction of the President, the U.S. military has taken decisive defensive action to protect U.S. personnel abroad by killing Qasem Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps-Quds Force, a U.S.-designated Foreign Terrorist Organization.
> 
> General Soleimani was actively developing plans to attack American diplomats and service members in Iraq and throughout the region. General Soleimani and his Quds Force were responsible for the deaths of hundreds of American and coalition service members and the wounding of thousands more. He had orchestrated attacks on coalition bases in Iraq over the last several months – including the attack on December 27th – culminating in the death and wounding of additional American and Iraqi personnel. General Soleimani also approved the attacks on the U.S. Embassy in Baghdad that took place this week.
> 
> This strike was aimed at deterring future Iranian attack plans. The United States will continue to take all necessary action to protect our people and our interests wherever they are around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would start being very concerned about your security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM2 said: I would start being very concerned about your security.​Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will see. The Iranians will not be backing down. Hopefully trump learns how to create a strategy.
Click to expand...


they’ll back down, just like gaddafi backed down. And if they don’t they’re fucked


----------



## The Original Tree

basquebromance said:


>


Joe Biden did nothing here but use this occasion to attack The President and therefore attack America.  I wouldn’t be surprised right now is he weren’t helping you lick Ayatollah Assahollah.


----------



## Polishprince

Polishprince said:


> Soleimani wasn't even supposed to be in Iraq.   He didn't have a valid visa to be there, and was in essence an Illegal Alien.
> 
> Fuck him, tough shit for Iran.




This is NOT an "assassination".   Soleimani was a soldier in a war zone who got clipped.

The Supreme Leader of Iran put him in a war zone, and knew that this was a possibility.  

Just another combat casualty, taken down with a drone.

Tough shit, America lost people too.


----------



## Circe

basquebromance said:


> "Trump's Soleimani airstrike is utterly righteous. Soleimani was one of the worst human beings on the planet. America had to re-establish deterrence after Obama's appeasement. This will not be the end of the story -- Iran will continue to lash out. But they're certainly on notice." - Sassy Ben Shapiro



Huh. So arch-conservative Ben Shapiro doesn't think we're at war. Interesting. He thinks we've just "put them on notice." He's a very smart guy, so maybe he's right. Just a warning shot?


----------



## shockedcanadian

I'm not in the know to understand what comes next, but I do know that outright terror against citizens on ANY nation should not expect, that when intelligence identifies his movement, that he will not face consequences.

If someone is a reasonable, logical, human being, even some of the worst people can change their direction.  If they are hellbent on destroying you, well, they know the risks they face.

If what is being said about this general is true, he must have known about these risks...


----------



## JGalt

basquebromance said:


>



Same thing we're hearing from every other Democrat asshole tonight:

"Terrorists bad....but...Trump..."


----------



## Polishprince

Circe said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Trump's Soleimani airstrike is utterly righteous. Soleimani was one of the worst human beings on the planet. America had to re-establish deterrence after Obama's appeasement. This will not be the end of the story -- Iran will continue to lash out. But they're certainly on notice." - Sassy Ben Shapiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh. So arch-conservative Ben Shapiro doesn't think we're at war. Interesting. He thinks we've just "put them on notice." He's a very smart guy, so maybe he's right. Just a warning shot?
Click to expand...


This is , indeed, just a warning shot.

The Supreme Leader of Iran is still alive and well.   He wouldn't be, if we were at war.


----------



## basquebromance

80 million people live in Iran. I know many wonderful people from Iran. I don’t want 20 yr olds from Indiana to go there & kill civilians & kids & then get killed themselves. Imperial war is the darkest evil.

Do we really want to get into perpetual warfare in the Middle East? It's easy for politicians to pound the table & talk about how tough they are, but it will not be the sons & daughters of billionaires that get killed.


----------



## beautress

basquebromance said:


> "Soleimani was responsible for unthinkable violence and world is better off without him. But Congress didn’t authorize and American people don’t want a war with Iran. All steps must now be taken to protect our forces against the almost inevitable escalation and increased risk." - Shiffty Schiff


They're coming to take Schiff away to the funny farm if he in any way butts into the military wing with his multiple lies and yarns. We've had about enough of Adam Schiff's lies.


----------



## Polishprince

basquebromance said:


> 80 million people live in Iran. I know many wonderful people from Iran. I don’t want 20 yr olds from Indiana to go there & kill civilians & kids & then get killed themselves. Imperial war is the darkest evil.




There isn't going to be a war.   The Iranian mullahs will bluster a bit, but accept the fact that they were outsmarted by Donald J. Trump.

They aren't quite as stupid as American liberals


----------



## yidnar

basquebromance said:


>


fuck Quid pro Joe and his inability to see that justice has finally been delivered to one of the most dangerous terrorists on the planet !! and besides the idiot is asleep right now and does not have the mental capacity to write a statement that long without forgetting the subject matter or where he is even at !


----------



## basquebromance

Obama sent them cash...Trump turned them to ash!


----------



## beautress

shockedcanadian said:


> I'm not in the know to understand what comes next, but I do know that outright terror against citizens on ANY nation should not expect, that when intelligence identifies his movement, that he will not face consequences.
> 
> If someone is a reasonable, logical, human being, even some of the worst people can change their direction.  If they are hellbent on destroying you, well, they know the risks they face.
> 
> If what is being said about this general is true, he must have known about these risks...


Jihad tends to take reason out of the equation, shockedcanadian.


----------



## beautress

basquebromance said:


> Obama sent them cash...Trump turned them to ash!


Obama screwed with America. He was never on our side, and everything he ever did showed it. He did manage to try to get rid of President Trump, but it flat out didn't work. His best bet is to STFU.


----------



## fncceo

Circe said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump should ask President Obama, Val Jarrett, John Kerry and the Clintons to serve as America's official representatives to Soleiamani's funeral.    After all,with the love they have for the mullahs , they will want to pay their respects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That gives me an idea ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean a drone attack on the funeral? It would make a good tight target.
> 
> I didn't say that!  I didn't say that!!
Click to expand...


Weddings are better.  The bride can register with Lockheed Martin ... they always deliver.


----------



## IM2

beautress said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> America doesnt need a new president, my friends, America needs a new Congress.
> 
> Democrats are just like Republicans, only nicer. they're too nice to kill folks like this dude
> 
> 
> 
> Those folks killed hundreds of us and were making plans to move in on our diplomats, basquebromance. They keep killing our American citizens, and they will have to face our military, which they should avoid, because they used to be our allies, but evil people took over and used their religion to destroy everything American they could get their evil fingers around.
> 
> They needed a reminder that American citizens ought to be left alone. We've done nothing but good to Iran and it's coming after us as if there were no consequences to this evil. There are good consequences when they wake up and smell the coffee and stop hurting Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No beautress, what you say about what happened between us and Iran is wrong. These guys that got killed were evil, but killing them is not going to remind them to do anything but increase their attacks. You might want to go read some history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they attack me? I'm hoping they will learn a lesson from their mistake and stop killing American citizens. The best thing that could happen right now is for them to apprize their harsh position and take into consideration the pain they have inflicted on American families with all those murders they were doing. We don't want to hurt any more people, but we do have the right to stop a bully who thinks we cannot fight back. Bad estimation on the part of their now-dead leaders. Perhaps the surviving leaders will see the light and go for a peace agreement and stick to it this time.
Click to expand...


You are truly ignorant of the history between us and Iran. People like you call them bullies while they are over there calling us the great satan for what we have done to them and the region. We have been meddling in their lives since the 1950's because we have wanted the oil. You really need to go look it up. I don't know what makes people like you think that we can just kill anybody we want and they better not fight back. They are going to fight back. We had a peace agreement with them. trump tore it up.


----------



## The Original Tree

*God will slaughter 90% of Iran’s, Russia’s and Turkey’s armies in the Battle of Gog and Magog and then destroy most of the people in those nations.  America not Israel will have to lift a finger.  Divine Judgment is coming.*

*If you have friends in Iran, tell them to accept Jesus as their savior and God because Judgment Day is not far away.  Could be tomorrow or could be 10 years from now, but odds are with this alliance of Iran, Russia and Turkey that was prophesied, it’s not far away.*



basquebromance said:


> 80 million people live in Iran. I know many wonderful people from Iran. I don’t want 20 yr olds from Indiana to go there & kill civilians & kids & then get killed themselves. Imperial war is the darkest evil.
> 
> Do we really want to get into perpetual warfare in the Middle East? It's easy for politicians to pound the table & talk about how tough they are, but it will not be the sons & daughters of billionaires that get killed.


----------



## yidnar

IM2 said:


> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrat and left-wing icons Qassim Sueimani and Mahdi al Muhandis were killed in an air strike today.  It is a sad day for the democrat party, the piles of shit in the fake news media and the America-hating asshole leftists.  Right now, they need time to grieve for their fallen heroes, hold candlelight vigils for them, then go on to influence Americans into thinking these two dead shitbags were the greatest people to never win the Nobel Peace Prize.
> 
> After that, somebody has to be held accountable for this travesty.  Soon the democrats and their sluts in the media will be calling for President Donald J. Trump to be impeached for this.  Oh, they'll come up with something like Trump denied them due process, cruel and unusual punishment or something along that line.
> 
> Well, in conclusion, thank you President Trump.  The world is now a better place.  The left, the media, democrats all of you can eat shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Those men were not democrats. They weren't even Americans. Unless you count Putin as a republican. We don't know if this makes the world a better place. I doubt if tomorrow the Iranian leader will be calling trump tomorrow tellig him, "I quit."
Click to expand...

Russians are socialist and communist as far as i know only one party has socialists running for office ..and thats your American hating treasonous left wing party.


----------



## Circe

Polishprince said:


> This is , indeed, just a warning shot.
> 
> The Supreme Leader of Iran is still alive and well.   He wouldn't be, if we were at war.



Or he'd at least be in a spider hole......


----------



## IM2

beautress said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama sent them cash...Trump turned them to ash!
> 
> 
> 
> Obama screwed with America. He was never on our side, and everything he ever did showed it. He did manage to try to get rid of President Trump, but it flat out didn't work. His best bet is to STFU.
Click to expand...

That's a damn lie! You will learn that this move was a mistake.


----------



## The Original Tree

yidnar said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck Quid pro Joe and his inability to see that justice has finally been delivered to one of the most dangerous terrorists on the planet !! and besides the idiot is asleep right now and does not have the mental capacity to write a statement that long without forgetting the subject matter or where he is even at !
Click to expand...


The Entire Left nearly all of them hate America and hate Israel because they know their time on Earth is nearing an end as judgment days draws nigh.


----------



## yidnar

IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statement by the Department of Defense > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > Release
> IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> *Statement by the Department of Defense*
> JAN. 2, 2020​At the direction of the President, the U.S. military has taken decisive defensive action to protect U.S. personnel abroad by killing Qasem Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps-Quds Force, a U.S.-designated Foreign Terrorist Organization.
> 
> General Soleimani was actively developing plans to attack American diplomats and service members in Iraq and throughout the region. General Soleimani and his Quds Force were responsible for the deaths of hundreds of American and coalition service members and the wounding of thousands more. He had orchestrated attacks on coalition bases in Iraq over the last several months – including the attack on December 27th – culminating in the death and wounding of additional American and Iraqi personnel. General Soleimani also approved the attacks on the U.S. Embassy in Baghdad that took place this week.
> 
> This strike was aimed at deterring future Iranian attack plans. The United States will continue to take all necessary action to protect our people and our interests wherever they are around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would start being very concerned about your security.
Click to expand...

why has Iran suddenly turned hostile to America ??


----------



## beautress

IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> America doesnt need a new president, my friends, America needs a new Congress.
> 
> Democrats are just like Republicans, only nicer. they're too nice to kill folks like this dude
> 
> 
> 
> Those folks killed hundreds of us and were making plans to move in on our diplomats, basquebromance. They keep killing our American citizens, and they will have to face our military, which they should avoid, because they used to be our allies, but evil people took over and used their religion to destroy everything American they could get their evil fingers around.
> 
> They needed a reminder that American citizens ought to be left alone. We've done nothing but good to Iran and it's coming after us as if there were no consequences to this evil. There are good consequences when they wake up and smell the coffee and stop hurting Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No beautress, what you say about what happened between us and Iran is wrong. These guys that got killed were evil, but killing them is not going to remind them to do anything but increase their attacks. You might want to go read some history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they attack me? I'm hoping they will learn a lesson from their mistake and stop killing American citizens. The best thing that could happen right now is for them to apprize their harsh position and take into consideration the pain they have inflicted on American families with all those murders they were doing. We don't want to hurt any more people, but we do have the right to stop a bully who thinks we cannot fight back. Bad estimation on the part of their now-dead leaders. Perhaps the surviving leaders will see the light and go for a peace agreement and stick to it this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly ignorant of the history between us and Iran. People like you call them bullies while they are over there calling us the great satan for what we have done to them and the region. We have been meddling in their lives since the 1950's because we have wanted the oil. You really need to go look it up. I don't know what makes people like you think that we can just kill anybody we want and they better not fight back. They are going to fight back. We had a peace agreement with them. trump tore it up.
Click to expand...

I am not intimidated by your failed threat nor your character assassination of me. The Iranians are going to do whatever it is they are going to do, and for their sake, I hope they take a stab in the dark at peace, because it will restore them. If they continue the Jihad, so sad, too bad.


----------



## IM2

beautress said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statement by the Department of Defense > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > Release
> IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> *Statement by the Department of Defense*
> JAN. 2, 2020​At the direction of the President, the U.S. military has taken decisive defensive action to protect U.S. personnel abroad by killing Qasem Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps-Quds Force, a U.S.-designated Foreign Terrorist Organization.
> 
> General Soleimani was actively developing plans to attack American diplomats and service members in Iraq and throughout the region. General Soleimani and his Quds Force were responsible for the deaths of hundreds of American and coalition service members and the wounding of thousands more. He had orchestrated attacks on coalition bases in Iraq over the last several months – including the attack on December 27th – culminating in the death and wounding of additional American and Iraqi personnel. General Soleimani also approved the attacks on the U.S. Embassy in Baghdad that took place this week.
> 
> This strike was aimed at deterring future Iranian attack plans. The United States will continue to take all necessary action to protect our people and our interests wherever they are around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would start being very concerned about your security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM2 said: I would start being very concerned about your security.​Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will see. The Iranians will not be backing down. Hopefully trump learns how to create a strategy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their thinking is wrong. They have to back down, or they will go from being the richest small country in the world to being the poorest. That's not a consequence anybody wants, IM2.
Click to expand...

Actually your thinking is wrong. And it has been this kind of thinking we have held on to since at least the 1950's that has created the problem we face now.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Read Ezekiel 38-39 to see how Iran is utterly Destroyed and nearly wiped off the face of the earth.*



IM2 said:


> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrat and left-wing icons Qassim Sueimani and Mahdi al Muhandis were killed in an air strike today.  It is a sad day for the democrat party, the piles of shit in the fake news media and the America-hating asshole leftists.  Right now, they need time to grieve for their fallen heroes, hold candlelight vigils for them, then go on to influence Americans into thinking these two dead shitbags were the greatest people to never win the Nobel Peace Prize.
> 
> After that, somebody has to be held accountable for this travesty.  Soon the democrats and their sluts in the media will be calling for President Donald J. Trump to be impeached for this.  Oh, they'll come up with something like Trump denied them due process, cruel and unusual punishment or something along that line.
> 
> Well, in conclusion, thank you President Trump.  The world is now a better place.  The left, the media, democrats all of you can eat shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Those men were not democrats. They weren't even Americans. Unless you count Putin as a republican. We don't know if this makes the world a better place. I doubt if tomorrow the Iranian leader will be calling trump tomorrow tellig him, "I quit."
Click to expand...


----------



## beautress

IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama sent them cash...Trump turned them to ash!
> 
> 
> 
> Obama screwed with America. He was never on our side, and everything he ever did showed it. He did manage to try to get rid of President Trump, but it flat out didn't work. His best bet is to STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a damn lie! You will learn that this move was a mistake.
Click to expand...

No it isn't a lie. You can't dispute the money trail we followed to find out the truth, and yes, we uncovered all 33,000 of Clinton's damning-America emails, which is likely why she is hiding out in Ireland permanently. You have been fooled by your own failure to gauge what lies your leaders would bring you to this state of shame you are in, railing at little old ladies online and threatening them, calling them names you deserve to be called, etc.


----------



## The Original Tree

*The Iranians and their military will be burned alive and lose 90% of their military.*



IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statement by the Department of Defense > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > Release
> IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> *Statement by the Department of Defense*
> JAN. 2, 2020​At the direction of the President, the U.S. military has taken decisive defensive action to protect U.S. personnel abroad by killing Qasem Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps-Quds Force, a U.S.-designated Foreign Terrorist Organization.
> 
> General Soleimani was actively developing plans to attack American diplomats and service members in Iraq and throughout the region. General Soleimani and his Quds Force were responsible for the deaths of hundreds of American and coalition service members and the wounding of thousands more. He had orchestrated attacks on coalition bases in Iraq over the last several months – including the attack on December 27th – culminating in the death and wounding of additional American and Iraqi personnel. General Soleimani also approved the attacks on the U.S. Embassy in Baghdad that took place this week.
> 
> This strike was aimed at deterring future Iranian attack plans. The United States will continue to take all necessary action to protect our people and our interests wherever they are around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would start being very concerned about your security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM2 said: I would start being very concerned about your security.​Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will see. The Iranians will not be backing down. Hopefully trump learns how to create a strategy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bush92

US just killed the piece of shit in charge of Republican Guard. Pentagon confirmed Trump gave direct order for the hit. Yes!
Political reaction to Baghdad rocket attack killing Iranian general
Don’t stop until we reach Tehran.


----------



## beautress

IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statement by the Department of Defense > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > Release
> IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> *Statement by the Department of Defense*
> JAN. 2, 2020​At the direction of the President, the U.S. military has taken decisive defensive action to protect U.S. personnel abroad by killing Qasem Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps-Quds Force, a U.S.-designated Foreign Terrorist Organization.
> 
> General Soleimani was actively developing plans to attack American diplomats and service members in Iraq and throughout the region. General Soleimani and his Quds Force were responsible for the deaths of hundreds of American and coalition service members and the wounding of thousands more. He had orchestrated attacks on coalition bases in Iraq over the last several months – including the attack on December 27th – culminating in the death and wounding of additional American and Iraqi personnel. General Soleimani also approved the attacks on the U.S. Embassy in Baghdad that took place this week.
> 
> This strike was aimed at deterring future Iranian attack plans. The United States will continue to take all necessary action to protect our people and our interests wherever they are around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would start being very concerned about your security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM2 said: I would start being very concerned about your security.​Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will see. The Iranians will not be backing down. Hopefully trump learns how to create a strategy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their thinking is wrong. They have to back down, or they will go from being the richest small country in the world to being the poorest. That's not a consequence anybody wants, IM2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your thinking is wrong. And it has been this kind of thinking we have held on to since at least the 1950's that has created the problem we face now.
Click to expand...

Actually, it is you throwing the baby out with the bathwater. Nobody can reach the extent of your TDS. Pity.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Iran is over and Damascus
Will be a heap of uninhabited rubble.*



IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> America doesnt need a new president, my friends, America needs a new Congress.
> 
> Democrats are just like Republicans, only nicer. they're too nice to kill folks like this dude
> 
> 
> 
> Those folks killed hundreds of us and were making plans to move in on our diplomats, basquebromance. They keep killing our American citizens, and they will have to face our military, which they should avoid, because they used to be our allies, but evil people took over and used their religion to destroy everything American they could get their evil fingers around.
> 
> They needed a reminder that American citizens ought to be left alone. We've done nothing but good to Iran and it's coming after us as if there were no consequences to this evil. There are good consequences when they wake up and smell the coffee and stop hurting Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No beautress, what you say about what happened between us and Iran is wrong. These guys that got killed were evil, but killing them is not going to remind them to do anything but increase their attacks. You might want to go read some history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they attack me? I'm hoping they will learn a lesson from their mistake and stop killing American citizens. The best thing that could happen right now is for them to apprize their harsh position and take into consideration the pain they have inflicted on American families with all those murders they were doing. We don't want to hurt any more people, but we do have the right to stop a bully who thinks we cannot fight back. Bad estimation on the part of their now-dead leaders. Perhaps the surviving leaders will see the light and go for a peace agreement and stick to it this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly ignorant of the history between us and Iran. People like you call them bullies while they are over there calling us the great satan for what we have done to them and the region. We have been meddling in their lives since the 1950's because we have wanted the oil. You really need to go look it up. I don't know what makes people like you think that we can just kill anybody we want and they better not fight back. They are going to fight back. We had a peace agreement with them. trump tore it up.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Original Tree

*Iran is exterminated by God On The Mountains of Israel.  Ezekiel 38 & 39.*



IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama sent them cash...Trump turned them to ash!
> 
> 
> 
> Obama screwed with America. He was never on our side, and everything he ever did showed it. He did manage to try to get rid of President Trump, but it flat out didn't work. His best bet is to STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a damn lie! You will learn that this move was a mistake.
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

beautress said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> America doesnt need a new president, my friends, America needs a new Congress.
> 
> Democrats are just like Republicans, only nicer. they're too nice to kill folks like this dude
> 
> 
> 
> Those folks killed hundreds of us and were making plans to move in on our diplomats, basquebromance. They keep killing our American citizens, and they will have to face our military, which they should avoid, because they used to be our allies, but evil people took over and used their religion to destroy everything American they could get their evil fingers around.
> 
> They needed a reminder that American citizens ought to be left alone. We've done nothing but good to Iran and it's coming after us as if there were no consequences to this evil. There are good consequences when they wake up and smell the coffee and stop hurting Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No beautress, what you say about what happened between us and Iran is wrong. These guys that got killed were evil, but killing them is not going to remind them to do anything but increase their attacks. You might want to go read some history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they attack me? I'm hoping they will learn a lesson from their mistake and stop killing American citizens. The best thing that could happen right now is for them to apprize their harsh position and take into consideration the pain they have inflicted on American families with all those murders they were doing. We don't want to hurt any more people, but we do have the right to stop a bully who thinks we cannot fight back. Bad estimation on the part of their now-dead leaders. Perhaps the surviving leaders will see the light and go for a peace agreement and stick to it this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly ignorant of the history between us and Iran. People like you call them bullies while they are over there calling us the great satan for what we have done to them and the region. We have been meddling in their lives since the 1950's because we have wanted the oil. You really need to go look it up. I don't know what makes people like you think that we can just kill anybody we want and they better not fight back. They are going to fight back. We had a peace agreement with them. trump tore it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not intimidated by your failed threat nor your character assassination of me. The Iranians are going to do whatever it is they are going to do, and for their sake, I hope they take a stab in the dark at peace, because it will restore them. If they continue the Jihad, so sad, too bad.
Click to expand...


You not being intimidated is not my problem since I am not trying to intimidate anyone. But your ignorance concerning our relationship with Iran is troubling. We need to take that same stab at peace. People in that region have been asking us to leave them alone since the 70's and people like you have always refused to listen. We've been killing them for almost 70 years. We are the ones who started a war in Iraq for no reason, not them. Understand that before you talk.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

So much for those clerics laughing. Trump just thumped that head.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statement by the Department of Defense > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > Release
> IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> *Statement by the Department of Defense*
> JAN. 2, 2020​At the direction of the President, the U.S. military has taken decisive defensive action to protect U.S. personnel abroad by killing Qasem Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps-Quds Force, a U.S.-designated Foreign Terrorist Organization.
> 
> General Soleimani was actively developing plans to attack American diplomats and service members in Iraq and throughout the region. General Soleimani and his Quds Force were responsible for the deaths of hundreds of American and coalition service members and the wounding of thousands more. He had orchestrated attacks on coalition bases in Iraq over the last several months – including the attack on December 27th – culminating in the death and wounding of additional American and Iraqi personnel. General Soleimani also approved the attacks on the U.S. Embassy in Baghdad that took place this week.
> 
> This strike was aimed at deterring future Iranian attack plans. The United States will continue to take all necessary action to protect our people and our interests wherever they are around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would start being very concerned about your security.
Click to expand...







Why?


----------



## The Original Tree

*God will Destroy 90% of Iran’s Military and rain fire Down from heaven on The Nation of Iran.

They will never rise again after that.*



IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those folks killed hundreds of us and were making plans to move in on our diplomats, basquebromance. They keep killing our American citizens, and they will have to face our military, which they should avoid, because they used to be our allies, but evil people took over and used their religion to destroy everything American they could get their evil fingers around.
> 
> They needed a reminder that American citizens ought to be left alone. We've done nothing but good to Iran and it's coming after us as if there were no consequences to this evil. There are good consequences when they wake up and smell the coffee and stop hurting Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No beautress, what you say about what happened between us and Iran is wrong. These guys that got killed were evil, but killing them is not going to remind them to do anything but increase their attacks. You might want to go read some history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they attack me? I'm hoping they will learn a lesson from their mistake and stop killing American citizens. The best thing that could happen right now is for them to apprize their harsh position and take into consideration the pain they have inflicted on American families with all those murders they were doing. We don't want to hurt any more people, but we do have the right to stop a bully who thinks we cannot fight back. Bad estimation on the part of their now-dead leaders. Perhaps the surviving leaders will see the light and go for a peace agreement and stick to it this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly ignorant of the history between us and Iran. People like you call them bullies while they are over there calling us the great satan for what we have done to them and the region. We have been meddling in their lives since the 1950's because we have wanted the oil. You really need to go look it up. I don't know what makes people like you think that we can just kill anybody we want and they better not fight back. They are going to fight back. We had a peace agreement with them. trump tore it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not intimidated by your failed threat nor your character assassination of me. The Iranians are going to do whatever it is they are going to do, and for their sake, I hope they take a stab in the dark at peace, because it will restore them. If they continue the Jihad, so sad, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You not being intimidated is not my problem since I am not trying to intimidate anyone. But your ignorance concerning our relationship with Iran is troubling. We need to take that same stab at peace. People in that region have been asking us to leave them alone since the 70's and people like you have always refused to listen. We've been killing them for almost 70 years. We are the ones who started a war in Iraq for no reason, not them. Understand that before you talk.
Click to expand...


----------



## LordBrownTrout

basquebromance said:


> America doesnt need a new president, my friends, America needs a new Congress.
> 
> Democrats are just like Republicans, only nicer. they're too nice to kill folks like this dude



You're delusional. Dems hate this country to the core.


----------



## White 6

basquebromance said:


> 80 million people live in Iran. I know many wonderful people from Iran. I don’t want 20 yr olds from Indiana to go there & kill civilians & kids & then get killed themselves. Imperial war is the darkest evil.
> 
> Do we really want to get into perpetual warfare in the Middle East? It's easy for politicians to pound the table & talk about how tough they are, but it will not be the sons & daughters of billionaires that get killed.



I see no reason for troops on the ground in Iran except maybe infiltrated for Humint, or painting targets with IR.  Might be time for a new deck of playing cards with pictures on them.  Most of the people on the Iraqi playing cards were taken out by rockets and airdropped guided munitions.  I have no problem with targeted air strikes.  There is no excuse for another Regime Change strategy.  We're not good it.  We are much better just generally breaking crap and taking out specific people.  We're still stuck in the Middle East after we screwed up the entire Middle East with the last Regime Change war.  Specific targeted drone missions and and airstrikes as necessary, no ground forces. no need to get in a hurry either.  Just smack the crap out of them on an on provocation basis is fine.  Should have done that last year when they started taking oil tankers.


----------



## Thunk

Iran attacks our embassy...Trump threatens Iran...Iran says "we had nothing to do with it"...and Soleimani is just hanging out at the iraq airport but sheer coincidence?  

So we snuffed that fucker out like a candle! 

He just got his 72 virgins...and found out they were all men


----------



## Lakhota

I guess the price of gasoline will start to skyrocket - again.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Thunk said:


> Iran attacks our embassy...Trump threatens Iran...Iran says "we had nothing to do with it"...and Soleimani is just hanging out at the iraq airport but sheer coincidence?
> 
> So we snuffed that fucker out like a candle!
> 
> He just got his 72 virgins...and found out they were all men



Let's see those clerics laugh again.


----------



## Bush92

yidnar said:


> its about time ! and going after the lranian leaders may be the new approach that will slap some sense into those murdering terrorist !! and it may also give the opposition inside of Iran the the boost they need to kick out the Islamic extremest running their country !


Don’t stop till Tehran.


----------



## Mac-7

Senator chris murphy d-conn wants to know why he was not consulted before the US took action

“_The question is this - as reports suggest, did America just assassinate, without any congressional authorization, the second most powerful person in Iran, knowingly setting off a potential massive regional war?”_

Well duh!

probably because democrats in congress cannot be trusted to keep a secret


----------



## Polishprince

Lakhota said:


> I guess the price of gasoline will start to skyrocket - again.



I doubt it, at least not in America.

Remember that in Trump's America, we're energy self-sufficient.   We don't have to take their shit.


----------



## beautress

IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statement by the Department of Defense > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > Release
> IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> *Statement by the Department of Defense*
> JAN. 2, 2020​At the direction of the President, the U.S. military has taken decisive defensive action to protect U.S. personnel abroad by killing Qasem Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps-Quds Force, a U.S.-designated Foreign Terrorist Organization.
> 
> General Soleimani was actively developing plans to attack American diplomats and service members in Iraq and throughout the region. General Soleimani and his Quds Force were responsible for the deaths of hundreds of American and coalition service members and the wounding of thousands more. He had orchestrated attacks on coalition bases in Iraq over the last several months – including the attack on December 27th – culminating in the death and wounding of additional American and Iraqi personnel. General Soleimani also approved the attacks on the U.S. Embassy in Baghdad that took place this week.
> 
> This strike was aimed at deterring future Iranian attack plans. The United States will continue to take all necessary action to protect our people and our interests wherever they are around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would start being very concerned about your security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM2 said: I would start being very concerned about your security.​Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will see. The Iranians will not be backing down. Hopefully trump learns how to create a strategy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their thinking is wrong. They have to back down, or they will go from being the richest small country in the world to being the poorest. That's not a consequence anybody wants, IM2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your thinking is wrong. And it has been this kind of thinking we have held on to since at least the 1950's that has created the problem we face now.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those folks killed hundreds of us and were making plans to move in on our diplomats, basquebromance. They keep killing our American citizens, and they will have to face our military, which they should avoid, because they used to be our allies, but evil people took over and used their religion to destroy everything American they could get their evil fingers around.
> 
> They needed a reminder that American citizens ought to be left alone. We've done nothing but good to Iran and it's coming after us as if there were no consequences to this evil. There are good consequences when they wake up and smell the coffee and stop hurting Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No beautress, what you say about what happened between us and Iran is wrong. These guys that got killed were evil, but killing them is not going to remind them to do anything but increase their attacks. You might want to go read some history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they attack me? I'm hoping they will learn a lesson from their mistake and stop killing American citizens. The best thing that could happen right now is for them to apprize their harsh position and take into consideration the pain they have inflicted on American families with all those murders they were doing. We don't want to hurt any more people, but we do have the right to stop a bully who thinks we cannot fight back. Bad estimation on the part of their now-dead leaders. Perhaps the surviving leaders will see the light and go for a peace agreement and stick to it this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly ignorant of the history between us and Iran. People like you call them bullies while they are over there calling us the great satan for what we have done to them and the region. We have been meddling in their lives since the 1950's because we have wanted the oil. You really need to go look it up. I don't know what makes people like you think that we can just kill anybody we want and they better not fight back. They are going to fight back. We had a peace agreement with them. trump tore it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not intimidated by your failed threat nor your character assassination of me. The Iranians are going to do whatever it is they are going to do, and for their sake, I hope they take a stab in the dark at peace, because it will restore them. If they continue the Jihad, so sad, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You not being intimidated is not my problem since I am not trying to intimidate anyone. But your ignorance concerning our relationship with Iran is troubling. We need to take that same stab at peace. People in that region have been asking us to leave them alone since the 70's and people like you have always refused to listen. We've been killing them for almost 70 years. We are the ones who started a war in Iraq for no reason, not them. Understand that before you talk.
Click to expand...

Actually, Saddam pulled a few fast ones on America, bub, and I read everything Madeline Albright said in her Secretary of State notes which she made public. His deeds toward every single one of his neighbors was chilling, and I know a couple of people in Kuwait he murdered outright with his army, and the rapes his men committed when they took over our ally. Have you forgotten? You should get a transcript of Secretary of State Albright's records. You'll find that I am 100% right on top of this situation in Iran as well as the old one of Iraq. I don't buy your bluster, but I understand the cloud Obama's world was all about, and it is showing up in the crimes he committed when he got on board the "Get Trump" train. Treason can be dealt with as death penalty stuff and don't you ever forget it.


----------



## Bush92

yidnar said:


> its about time ! and going after the lranian leaders may be the new approach that will slap some sense into those murdering terrorist !! and it may also give the opposition inside of Iran the the boost they need to kick out the Islamic extremest running their country !


Fuck, I didn’t see you posted on “politics “ forum. I posted it on current events. Hopefully they can merge mine with your’s.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statement by the Department of Defense > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > Release
> IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> *Statement by the Department of Defense*
> JAN. 2, 2020​At the direction of the President, the U.S. military has taken decisive defensive action to protect U.S. personnel abroad by killing Qasem Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps-Quds Force, a U.S.-designated Foreign Terrorist Organization.
> 
> General Soleimani was actively developing plans to attack American diplomats and service members in Iraq and throughout the region. General Soleimani and his Quds Force were responsible for the deaths of hundreds of American and coalition service members and the wounding of thousands more. He had orchestrated attacks on coalition bases in Iraq over the last several months – including the attack on December 27th – culminating in the death and wounding of additional American and Iraqi personnel. General Soleimani also approved the attacks on the U.S. Embassy in Baghdad that took place this week.
> 
> This strike was aimed at deterring future Iranian attack plans. The United States will continue to take all necessary action to protect our people and our interests wherever they are around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would start being very concerned about your security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


Go do some reading on the things we have done. Then remember that war we started in Iraq for no reason.


----------



## Bush92

Lakhota said:


> I guess the price of gasoline will start to skyrocket - again.


Worth it to kill this piece of shit.


----------



## IM2

LordBrownTrout said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran attacks our embassy...Trump threatens Iran...Iran says "we had nothing to do with it"...and Soleimani is just hanging out at the iraq airport but sheer coincidence?
> 
> So we snuffed that fucker out like a candle!
> 
> He just got his 72 virgins...and found out they were all men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see those clerics laugh again.
Click to expand...

You might not like it if they do.


----------



## Bush92

yidnar said:


> its about time ! and going after the lranian leaders may be the new approach that will slap some sense into those murdering terrorist !! and it may also give the opposition inside of Iran the the boost they need to kick out the Islamic extremest running their country !


I hear Obama and Kerry burst into tears.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Iran will be exterminated by God.  We don’t have to do a damn thing to them but torment them a little.  90% of their military will be wiped out on The Mountains of Israel by Divine Judgment and they’ll never recover from that.

Ezekiel 38 & 39*



White 6 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 80 million people live in Iran. I know many wonderful people from Iran. I don’t want 20 yr olds from Indiana to go there & kill civilians & kids & then get killed themselves. Imperial war is the darkest evil.
> 
> Do we really want to get into perpetual warfare in the Middle East? It's easy for politicians to pound the table & talk about how tough they are, but it will not be the sons & daughters of billionaires that get killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see no reason for troops on the ground in Iran except maybe infiltrated for Humint, or painting targets with IR.  Might be time for a new deck of playing cards with pictures on them.  Most of the people on the Iraqi playing cards were taken out by rockets and airdropped guided munitions.  I have no problem with targeted air strikes.  There is no excuse for another Regime Change strategy.  We're not good it.  We are much better just generally breaking crap and taking out specific people.  We're still stuck in the Middle East after we screwed up the entire Middle East with the last Regime Change war.  Specific targeted drone missions and and airstrikes as necessary, no ground forces. no need to get in a hurry either.  Just smack the crap out of them on an on provocation basis is fine.  Should have done that last year when they started taking oil tankers.
Click to expand...


----------



## LordBrownTrout

IM2 said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran attacks our embassy...Trump threatens Iran...Iran says "we had nothing to do with it"...and Soleimani is just hanging out at the iraq airport but sheer coincidence?
> 
> So we snuffed that fucker out like a candle!
> 
> He just got his 72 virgins...and found out they were all men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see those clerics laugh again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might not like it if they do.
Click to expand...


Really?  Why not?


----------



## Bush92

Dana7360 said:


> He was killed at an air strike at the airport in Baghdad.
> 
> This is very bad. I hope it won't lead to more violence.
> 
> Iran's Soleimani and Iraq's Muhandis killed in air strike: militia spokesman


I hope we zap the Russians in Syria next.


----------



## The Original Tree

So did Faun, Drunk Indian, and Basque.





Bush92 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> its about time ! and going after the lranian leaders may be the new approach that will slap some sense into those murdering terrorist !! and it may also give the opposition inside of Iran the the boost they need to kick out the Islamic extremest running their country !
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Obama and Kerry burst into tears.
Click to expand...


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Wow. US coordinated with iraq. Took this dude out.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Read Ezekiel 38 & 39.   About 90% of Russia’s military is wiped out by Divine judgment when a coalition of Iran, Turkey, Russia, and countries like Libya attack Israel.*



Bush92 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was killed at an air strike at the airport in Baghdad.
> 
> This is very bad. I hope it won't lead to more violence.
> 
> Iran's Soleimani and Iraq's Muhandis killed in air strike: militia spokesman
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we zap the Russians in Syria next.
Click to expand...


----------



## basquebromance

WW3 is coming, let’s hope this ends Trumps presidency so we can try to pick up the pieces of what he’s destroyed.


----------



## Bush92

Golfing Gator said:


> Good job Iraqis!


Wrong again fucko. US strike on direct ordered of President of the United States Donald J. Trump.
Political reaction to Baghdad rocket attack killing Iranian general


----------



## Thunk

IM2 said:


> You might not like it if they do.



Is the big bad towel heads going to kill the US military?  

Let 'em try! 

I hope this is the catalyst for the iranian people to do away with their gov't!  I have nothing against the people of Iran...but it's gov't officials need to be wrapped in bacon & buried facing south!


----------



## WEATHER53

Thread title also struck by rocket


----------



## Bush92

basquebromance said:


> WW3 is coming, let’s hope this ends Trumps presidency so we can try to pick up the pieces of what he’s destroyed.


Typical liberal America hater.


----------



## basquebromance

Soleimani Threatened Trump: Iran Would Destroy Everything He Owns


----------



## beautress

The Original Tree said:


> *The Iranians and their military will be burned alive and lose 90% of their military.*
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statement by the Department of Defense > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > Release
> IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> *Statement by the Department of Defense*
> JAN. 2, 2020​At the direction of the President, the U.S. military has taken decisive defensive action to protect U.S. personnel abroad by killing Qasem Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps-Quds Force, a U.S.-designated Foreign Terrorist Organization.
> 
> General Soleimani was actively developing plans to attack American diplomats and service members in Iraq and throughout the region. General Soleimani and his Quds Force were responsible for the deaths of hundreds of American and coalition service members and the wounding of thousands more. He had orchestrated attacks on coalition bases in Iraq over the last several months – including the attack on December 27th – culminating in the death and wounding of additional American and Iraqi personnel. General Soleimani also approved the attacks on the U.S. Embassy in Baghdad that took place this week.
> 
> This strike was aimed at deterring future Iranian attack plans. The United States will continue to take all necessary action to protect our people and our interests wherever they are around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would start being very concerned about your security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM2 said: I would start being very concerned about your security.​Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will see. The Iranians will not be backing down. Hopefully trump learns how to create a strategy.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I was hoping they would save themselves and agree to stop the killing of Americans.


----------



## Mac-7

skye said:


> GOD Bless President Trump!
> 
> 
> 
> (please merge if necessary)
> 
> To the Mullahs .....Do not mess with America!
> 
> Bravo Mr President Bravo all Patriots!
> 
> 
> 
> Qassem Soleimani, the powerful head of Iran’s Quds Force, was killed in an airstrike at Baghdad International Airport, Iraqi TV and three Iraqi officials officials said Friday
> 
> The officials said the strike also killed Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis, the deputy commander of Iran-backed militias known as the Popular Mobilization Forces.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran Quds Force head Qassem Soleimani killed in Baghdad strike — Iraqi TV
> 
> 
> 
> bye bye now!


He looks like a pretty tough adversary

I’m glad he’s dead


----------



## Bush92

Golfing Gator said:


> Good job Iraqis!


Good job United States. USA! USA! USA!
Political reaction to Baghdad rocket attack killing Iranian general


----------



## basquebromance

6 months ago on iran


----------



## The Original Tree

*Ezekiel 38 & 39 says it will be a short war and the combined forces of  Iran, Russia, Turkey, Libya, Algeria, & Somalia have 90%
of their entire military forces destroyed by divine judgment on the mountains of Israel.*



basquebromance said:


> WW3 is coming, let’s hope this ends Trumps presidency so we can try to pick up the pieces of what he’s destroyed.


----------



## Bush92

basquebromance said:


> Soleimani Threatened Trump: Iran Would Destroy Everything He Owns


Guess that threats gone now ain’t it.


----------



## White 6

The Original Tree said:


> *Iran will be exterminated by God.  We don’t have to do a damn thing to them but torment them a little.  90% of their military will be wiped out on The Mountains of Israel by Divine Judgment and they’ll never recover from that.
> 
> Ezekiel 38 & 39*
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 80 million people live in Iran. I know many wonderful people from Iran. I don’t want 20 yr olds from Indiana to go there & kill civilians & kids & then get killed themselves. Imperial war is the darkest evil.
> 
> Do we really want to get into perpetual warfare in the Middle East? It's easy for politicians to pound the table & talk about how tough they are, but it will not be the sons & daughters of billionaires that get killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see no reason for troops on the ground in Iran except maybe infiltrated for Humint, or painting targets with IR.  Might be time for a new deck of playing cards with pictures on them.  Most of the people on the Iraqi playing cards were taken out by rockets and airdropped guided munitions.  I have no problem with targeted air strikes.  There is no excuse for another Regime Change strategy.  We're not good it.  We are much better just generally breaking crap and taking out specific people.  We're still stuck in the Middle East after we screwed up the entire Middle East with the last Regime Change war.  Specific targeted drone missions and and airstrikes as necessary, no ground forces. no need to get in a hurry either.  Just smack the crap out of them on an on provocation basis is fine.  Should have done that last year when they started taking oil tankers.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Would not hurt my feelings a bit.  I have always found biblical justice rather poetic.


----------



## Mac-7

Bush92 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> WW3 is coming, let’s hope this ends Trumps presidency so we can try to pick up the pieces of what he’s destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical liberal America hater.
Click to expand...

The left are completely bonkers


----------



## basquebromance

Petraeus warns that “there inevitably will be consequences in various locations” for Soleimani's slaying. Petraeus' ex-adviser David Kilcullen  says there could be “unconventional style hits in Europe, Africa, South America and/or the continental U.S.”


----------



## Thunk

IM2 said:


> Then remember that war we started in Iraq for no reason.



Do you remember what iraq did to the quwaitis?   

Unspeakable horrors!  Even to pregnant women in hospitals!  Stop acting like all blame falls on the USA for everything.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Ezekiel 38 & 39 says that they cannot part with their hatred of Israel and Iran, Turkey and Russia are destroyed by divine judgment on the mountains of Israel.  They lose 90% of their combined armies.

Their losses are so severe that it takes 7 months to bury their bodies, and 7 years to burn and remove all the equipment and supplies on the battlefield and the bodies are so contaminated that teams of people are employed to go out in to the fields and place markers by the bodies so they can be removed and buried in the desert in a place that will be named The Valley of Harmon Gog.

*



beautress said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Iranians and their military will be burned alive and lose 90% of their military.*
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statement by the Department of Defense > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > Release
> IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> *Statement by the Department of Defense*
> JAN. 2, 2020​At the direction of the President, the U.S. military has taken decisive defensive action to protect U.S. personnel abroad by killing Qasem Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps-Quds Force, a U.S.-designated Foreign Terrorist Organization.
> 
> General Soleimani was actively developing plans to attack American diplomats and service members in Iraq and throughout the region. General Soleimani and his Quds Force were responsible for the deaths of hundreds of American and coalition service members and the wounding of thousands more. He had orchestrated attacks on coalition bases in Iraq over the last several months – including the attack on December 27th – culminating in the death and wounding of additional American and Iraqi personnel. General Soleimani also approved the attacks on the U.S. Embassy in Baghdad that took place this week.
> 
> This strike was aimed at deterring future Iranian attack plans. The United States will continue to take all necessary action to protect our people and our interests wherever they are around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would start being very concerned about your security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM2 said: I would start being very concerned about your security.​Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will see. The Iranians will not be backing down. Hopefully trump learns how to create a strategy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was hoping they would save themselves and agree to stop the killing of Americans.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bush92

Mac-7 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> WW3 is coming, let’s hope this ends Trumps presidency so we can try to pick up the pieces of what he’s destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical liberal America hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left are completely bonkers
Click to expand...

I hope they painted “1979” on the side of the missile.


----------



## Polishprince

Bush92 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job Iraqis!
> 
> 
> 
> Good job United States. USA! USA! USA!
> Political reaction to Baghdad rocket attack killing Iranian general
Click to expand...



Libs are complaining that President Trump did this without notifying Congressional Dems first.

I supposed they wanted to give Gen. Soleimani  the heads up


----------



## Bush92

basquebromance said:


> Petraeus warns that “there inevitably will be consequences in various locations” for Soleimani's slaying. Petraeus' ex-adviser David Kilcullen  says there could be “unconventional style hits in Europe, Africa, South America and/or the continental U.S.”


That’s the case with any military strike. Fuck Iran. Bring it. Hope they hit Europe then maybe they will un-pussify themselves and think about military options.


----------



## Mac-7

Polishprince said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job Iraqis!
> 
> 
> 
> Good job United States. USA! USA! USA!
> Political reaction to Baghdad rocket attack killing Iranian general
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Libs are complaining that President Trump did this without notifying Congressional Dems first.
> 
> I supposed they wanted to give Gen. Soleimani  the heads up
Click to expand...

Its because of liberals sense of fair play and sportsmanship


----------



## Polishprince

basquebromance said:


> Petraeus warns that “there inevitably will be consequences in various locations” for Soleimani's slaying. Petraeus' ex-adviser David Kilcullen  says there could be “unconventional style hits in Europe, Africa, South America and/or the continental U.S.”




That "could" happen but I don't think so.   The Iranian Mullahs value their worthless lives, I think they will be very careful about angering America and our President any more.  They saw how pissed he got over their attack on our embassy in Baghdad.


----------



## basquebromance

"Trump’s apparent assassination of Soleimani is a massive, deliberate, and dangerous escalation of conflict with Iran. The President just put the lives of every person in the region - U.S. service members and civilians - at immediate risk. 
We need de-escalation now." - marvelous ed markey


----------



## Bush92

Polishprince said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job Iraqis!
> 
> 
> 
> Good job United States. USA! USA! USA!
> Political reaction to Baghdad rocket attack killing Iranian general
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Libs are complaining that President Trump did this without notifying Congressional Dems first.
> 
> I supposed they wanted to give Gen. Soleimani  the heads up
Click to expand...

Notify Dem’s so Kerry could warn Iran.


----------



## Thunk

Snuffed that bastard out like a candle


----------



## White 6

basquebromance said:


> Petraeus warns that “there inevitably will be consequences in various locations” for Soleimani's slaying. Petraeus' ex-adviser David Kilcullen  says there could be “unconventional style hits in Europe, Africa, South America and/or the continental U.S.”


Some jerk, named McGurk (an envoy,not really sure what that is) is on TV saying a state of war now exists with Iran.  I can't see it.  If the Iranian General did not wish to be a target, he should have had be judgement than to be walking around in Baghdad, Iraq coordinating with militia.


----------



## The Original Tree

basquebromance said:


> "Trump’s apparent assassination of Soleimani is a massive, deliberate, and dangerous escalation of conflict with Iran. The President just put the lives of every person in the region - U.S. service members and civilians - at immediate risk.
> We need de-escalation now." - marvelous ed markey


*Ezekiel 38 & 39 says that Iran cannot part with their hatred of Israel.

 Iran, Turkey and Russia form
 an alliance & attack Israel & are destroyed by divine judgment on the mountains of Israel. 

Iran, Russia, & Turkey lose 90% of their combined armies, by fire mixed with large hailstones, pestilence, and the rest by insanity where they turn against each other and they are slaughtered.

Their losses are so severe that it takes 7 months to bury their bodies, and 7 years to burn and remove all the equipment and supplies on the battlefield and the bodies are so contaminated that teams of people are employed to go out in to the fields and place markers by the bodies so they can be removed and buried in the desert in a place that will be named The Valley of Harmon Gog.*


----------



## IM2

beautress said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would start being very concerned about your security.
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said: I would start being very concerned about your security.​Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will see. The Iranians will not be backing down. Hopefully trump learns how to create a strategy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their thinking is wrong. They have to back down, or they will go from being the richest small country in the world to being the poorest. That's not a consequence anybody wants, IM2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your thinking is wrong. And it has been this kind of thinking we have held on to since at least the 1950's that has created the problem we face now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No beautress, what you say about what happened between us and Iran is wrong. These guys that got killed were evil, but killing them is not going to remind them to do anything but increase their attacks. You might want to go read some history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they attack me? I'm hoping they will learn a lesson from their mistake and stop killing American citizens. The best thing that could happen right now is for them to apprize their harsh position and take into consideration the pain they have inflicted on American families with all those murders they were doing. We don't want to hurt any more people, but we do have the right to stop a bully who thinks we cannot fight back. Bad estimation on the part of their now-dead leaders. Perhaps the surviving leaders will see the light and go for a peace agreement and stick to it this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly ignorant of the history between us and Iran. People like you call them bullies while they are over there calling us the great satan for what we have done to them and the region. We have been meddling in their lives since the 1950's because we have wanted the oil. You really need to go look it up. I don't know what makes people like you think that we can just kill anybody we want and they better not fight back. They are going to fight back. We had a peace agreement with them. trump tore it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not intimidated by your failed threat nor your character assassination of me. The Iranians are going to do whatever it is they are going to do, and for their sake, I hope they take a stab in the dark at peace, because it will restore them. If they continue the Jihad, so sad, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You not being intimidated is not my problem since I am not trying to intimidate anyone. But your ignorance concerning our relationship with Iran is troubling. We need to take that same stab at peace. People in that region have been asking us to leave them alone since the 70's and people like you have always refused to listen. We've been killing them for almost 70 years. We are the ones who started a war in Iraq for no reason, not them. Understand that before you talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, Saddam pulled a few fast ones on America, bub, and I read everything Madeline Albright said in her Secretary of State notes which she made public. His deeds toward every single one of his neighbors was chilling, and I know a couple of people in Kuwait he murdered outright with his army, and the rapes his men committed when they took over our ally. Have you forgotten? You should get a transcript of Secretary of State Albright's records. You'll find that I am 100% right on top of this situation in Iran as well as the old one of Iraq. I don't buy your bluster, but I understand the cloud Obama's world was all about, and it is showing up in the crimes he committed when he got on board the "Get Trump" train. Treason can be dealt with as death penalty stuff and don't you ever forget it.
Click to expand...

Saddam was hired as a CIA hit man to take out the PM Quasim of Iraq in 1959. He failed and ran  to Syria.  He was on the US payroll during Reagan. He got the stuff he used on the Kurds from us. He was our partner in the region until he refused to obey our government and he invaded Kuwait only after Kuwait was caught drilling oil inside of Iraq. You aren't 100% on top of anything. You have been fed a load of garbage you have chosen to believe about Obama because of your personal problem. There were no crimes and this is not about Obama. trump may have just made a huge mistake and the only treason we see today is trump giving aid and comfort to Putin. Maybe you just need to wise up.


----------



## Bush92

White 6 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Petraeus warns that “there inevitably will be consequences in various locations” for Soleimani's slaying. Petraeus' ex-adviser David Kilcullen  says there could be “unconventional style hits in Europe, Africa, South America and/or the continental U.S.”
> 
> 
> 
> Some jerk, named McGurk (an envoy,not really sure what that is) is on TV saying a state of war now exists with Iran.  I can't see it.  If the Iranian General did not wish to be a target, he should have had be judgement than to be walking around in Baghdad, Iraq coordinating with militia.
Click to expand...

What channel you watching?


----------



## Bush92

IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said: I would start being very concerned about your security.​Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will see. The Iranians will not be backing down. Hopefully trump learns how to create a strategy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their thinking is wrong. They have to back down, or they will go from being the richest small country in the world to being the poorest. That's not a consequence anybody wants, IM2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your thinking is wrong. And it has been this kind of thinking we have held on to since at least the 1950's that has created the problem we face now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they attack me? I'm hoping they will learn a lesson from their mistake and stop killing American citizens. The best thing that could happen right now is for them to apprize their harsh position and take into consideration the pain they have inflicted on American families with all those murders they were doing. We don't want to hurt any more people, but we do have the right to stop a bully who thinks we cannot fight back. Bad estimation on the part of their now-dead leaders. Perhaps the surviving leaders will see the light and go for a peace agreement and stick to it this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly ignorant of the history between us and Iran. People like you call them bullies while they are over there calling us the great satan for what we have done to them and the region. We have been meddling in their lives since the 1950's because we have wanted the oil. You really need to go look it up. I don't know what makes people like you think that we can just kill anybody we want and they better not fight back. They are going to fight back. We had a peace agreement with them. trump tore it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not intimidated by your failed threat nor your character assassination of me. The Iranians are going to do whatever it is they are going to do, and for their sake, I hope they take a stab in the dark at peace, because it will restore them. If they continue the Jihad, so sad, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You not being intimidated is not my problem since I am not trying to intimidate anyone. But your ignorance concerning our relationship with Iran is troubling. We need to take that same stab at peace. People in that region have been asking us to leave them alone since the 70's and people like you have always refused to listen. We've been killing them for almost 70 years. We are the ones who started a war in Iraq for no reason, not them. Understand that before you talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, Saddam pulled a few fast ones on America, bub, and I read everything Madeline Albright said in her Secretary of State notes which she made public. His deeds toward every single one of his neighbors was chilling, and I know a couple of people in Kuwait he murdered outright with his army, and the rapes his men committed when they took over our ally. Have you forgotten? You should get a transcript of Secretary of State Albright's records. You'll find that I am 100% right on top of this situation in Iran as well as the old one of Iraq. I don't buy your bluster, but I understand the cloud Obama's world was all about, and it is showing up in the crimes he committed when he got on board the "Get Trump" train. Treason can be dealt with as death penalty stuff and don't you ever forget it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saddam was hired as a CIA hit man to take out the PM Quasim of Iraq in 1959. He failed and ran  to Syria.  He was on the US payroll during Reagan. He got the stuff he used on the Kurds from us. He was our partner in the region until he refused to obey our government and he invaded Kuwait only after Kuwait was caught drilling oil inside of Iraq. You aren't 100% on top of anything. You have been fed a load of garbage you have chosen to believe about Obama because of your personal problem. There were no crimes and this is not about Obama. trump may have just made a huge mistake and the only treason we see today is trump giving aid and comfort to Putin. Maybe you just need to wise up.
Click to expand...

Putin and Iran are allies you blithering nincompoop. US strike against Iran is a strike against Putin.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## White 6

Bush92 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Petraeus warns that “there inevitably will be consequences in various locations” for Soleimani's slaying. Petraeus' ex-adviser David Kilcullen  says there could be “unconventional style hits in Europe, Africa, South America and/or the continental U.S.”
> 
> 
> 
> Some jerk, named McGurk (an envoy,not really sure what that is) is on TV saying a state of war now exists with Iran.  I can't see it.  If the Iranian General did not wish to be a target, he should have had be judgement than to be walking around in Baghdad, Iraq coordinating with militia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What channel you watching?
Click to expand...


I don't think you can pick it up.  It's the Rachel Maddow show on PMSNBC.  Sorry, Bush I watch all news shows at one time or another.


----------



## Bush92

basquebromance said:


>


McGovern lost 49 states in 1972.


----------



## basquebromance

Bush92 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McGovern lost 49 states in 1972.
Click to expand...

you're for Nixon now?


----------



## The Original Tree

*The Iranian Regime and their military will be obliterated and exterminated burned alive on The Mountains of Israel by divine judgment.

90% of their military is destroyed as well
as 90% of Russia and Iran’s military.

It will take 7 months to bury their bodies.*



IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said: I would start being very concerned about your security.​Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will see. The Iranians will not be backing down. Hopefully trump learns how to create a strategy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their thinking is wrong. They have to back down, or they will go from being the richest small country in the world to being the poorest. That's not a consequence anybody wants, IM2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your thinking is wrong. And it has been this kind of thinking we have held on to since at least the 1950's that has created the problem we face now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they attack me? I'm hoping they will learn a lesson from their mistake and stop killing American citizens. The best thing that could happen right now is for them to apprize their harsh position and take into consideration the pain they have inflicted on American families with all those murders they were doing. We don't want to hurt any more people, but we do have the right to stop a bully who thinks we cannot fight back. Bad estimation on the part of their now-dead leaders. Perhaps the surviving leaders will see the light and go for a peace agreement and stick to it this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly ignorant of the history between us and Iran. People like you call them bullies while they are over there calling us the great satan for what we have done to them and the region. We have been meddling in their lives since the 1950's because we have wanted the oil. You really need to go look it up. I don't know what makes people like you think that we can just kill anybody we want and they better not fight back. They are going to fight back. We had a peace agreement with them. trump tore it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not intimidated by your failed threat nor your character assassination of me. The Iranians are going to do whatever it is they are going to do, and for their sake, I hope they take a stab in the dark at peace, because it will restore them. If they continue the Jihad, so sad, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You not being intimidated is not my problem since I am not trying to intimidate anyone. But your ignorance concerning our relationship with Iran is troubling. We need to take that same stab at peace. People in that region have been asking us to leave them alone since the 70's and people like you have always refused to listen. We've been killing them for almost 70 years. We are the ones who started a war in Iraq for no reason, not them. Understand that before you talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, Saddam pulled a few fast ones on America, bub, and I read everything Madeline Albright said in her Secretary of State notes which she made public. His deeds toward every single one of his neighbors was chilling, and I know a couple of people in Kuwait he murdered outright with his army, and the rapes his men committed when they took over our ally. Have you forgotten? You should get a transcript of Secretary of State Albright's records. You'll find that I am 100% right on top of this situation in Iran as well as the old one of Iraq. I don't buy your bluster, but I understand the cloud Obama's world was all about, and it is showing up in the crimes he committed when he got on board the "Get Trump" train. Treason can be dealt with as death penalty stuff and don't you ever forget it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saddam was hired as a CIA hit man to take out the PM Quasim of Iraq in 1959. He failed and ran  to Syria.  He was on the US payroll during Reagan. He got the stuff he used on the Kurds from us. He was our partner in the region until he refused to obey our government and he invaded Kuwait only after Kuwait was caught drilling oil inside of Iraq. You aren't 100% on top of anything. You have been fed a load of garbage you have chosen to believe about Obama because of your personal problem. There were no crimes and this is not about Obama. trump may have just made a huge mistake and the only treason we see today is trump giving aid and comfort to Putin. Maybe you just need to wise up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Polishprince

White 6 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Petraeus warns that “there inevitably will be consequences in various locations” for Soleimani's slaying. Petraeus' ex-adviser David Kilcullen  says there could be “unconventional style hits in Europe, Africa, South America and/or the continental U.S.”
> 
> 
> 
> Some jerk, named McGurk (an envoy,not really sure what that is) is on TV saying a state of war now exists with Iran.  I can't see it.  If the Iranian General did not wish to be a target, he should have had be judgement than to be walking around in Baghdad, Iraq coordinating with militia.
Click to expand...



Iran didn't have permission to have their soldiers in Iraq, engaged in operations.

I hope they ship Soleimani's corpus to America, if there is much left.   I think the people of this country might want to see it


----------



## basquebromance

The General Trump just assassinated is THE MOST POPULAR FIGURE IN THE NATION. He’s a hero to 82% of Iran. Anybody telling you otherwise is pushing propaganda...he helped defeat ISIS


----------



## Bush92

White 6 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Petraeus warns that “there inevitably will be consequences in various locations” for Soleimani's slaying. Petraeus' ex-adviser David Kilcullen  says there could be “unconventional style hits in Europe, Africa, South America and/or the continental U.S.”
> 
> 
> 
> Some jerk, named McGurk (an envoy,not really sure what that is) is on TV saying a state of war now exists with Iran.  I can't see it.  If the Iranian General did not wish to be a target, he should have had be judgement than to be walking around in Baghdad, Iraq coordinating with militia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What channel you watching?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you can pick it up.  It's the Rachel Maddow show on PMSNBC.  Sorry, Bush I watch all news shows at one time or another.
Click to expand...

I watch none. Get my information from online resources. Weather Channel and  C-Span is all I watch. TV is a waste of time. Turns people into vegetables.


----------



## basquebromance

"Every Persian American I've spoken to is thrilled about Soleimani's death. Could be that people from Iran - and who have relatives living in Iran right now - might know a thing or two you that the white liberals don't." - Crazy Mike Cernovich


----------



## Bush92

basquebromance said:


> The General Trump just assassinated is THE MOST POPULAR FIGURE IN THE NATION. He’s a hero to 82% of Iran. Anybody telling you otherwise is pushing propaganda...he helped defeat ISIS


Well you seem to forget about the large opposition movement in Iran that hates his ass and the religious police.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Iran is Demonic and will be destroyed and burned alive during the end times.

Ezekiel 38-39.*



basquebromance said:


> The General Trump just assassinated is THE MOST POPULAR FIGURE IN THE NATION. He’s a hero to 82% of Iran. Anybody telling you otherwise is pushing propaganda...he helped defeat ISIS


----------



## The Original Tree

*He’s burning in Hell with Muhammad*.



basquebromance said:


> The General Trump just assassinated is THE MOST POPULAR FIGURE IN THE NATION. He’s a hero to 82% of Iran. Anybody telling you otherwise is pushing propaganda...he helped defeat ISIS


----------



## White 6

basquebromance said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McGovern lost 49 states in 1972.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're for Nixon now?
Click to expand...


Nixon wasn't always a total crooked dipsh#t.  I voted for him in 1972.  My lottery number was 42.  Two weeks before graduation, he stopped the draft.  One of the better personal motivated votes I ever cast.  Too bad he had to turn out to be such a tricky Dick.


----------



## White 6

Polishprince said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Petraeus warns that “there inevitably will be consequences in various locations” for Soleimani's slaying. Petraeus' ex-adviser David Kilcullen  says there could be “unconventional style hits in Europe, Africa, South America and/or the continental U.S.”
> 
> 
> 
> Some jerk, named McGurk (an envoy,not really sure what that is) is on TV saying a state of war now exists with Iran.  I can't see it.  If the Iranian General did not wish to be a target, he should have had be judgement than to be walking around in Baghdad, Iraq coordinating with militia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Iran didn't have permission to have their soldiers in Iraq, engaged in operations.
> 
> I hope they ship Soleimani's corpus to America, if there is much left.   I think the people of this country might want to see it
Click to expand...


I don't believe in passing around the dead as war trophies, but I wouldn't ship it back to Iran either.  Drop in the sea as they did Bin Laden.


----------



## White 6

Bush92 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Petraeus warns that “there inevitably will be consequences in various locations” for Soleimani's slaying. Petraeus' ex-adviser David Kilcullen  says there could be “unconventional style hits in Europe, Africa, South America and/or the continental U.S.”
> 
> 
> 
> Some jerk, named McGurk (an envoy,not really sure what that is) is on TV saying a state of war now exists with Iran.  I can't see it.  If the Iranian General did not wish to be a target, he should have had be judgement than to be walking around in Baghdad, Iraq coordinating with militia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What channel you watching?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you can pick it up.  It's the Rachel Maddow show on PMSNBC.  Sorry, Bush I watch all news shows at one time or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watch none. Get my information from online resources. Weather Channel and  C-Span is all I watch. TV is a waste of time. Turns people into vegetables.
Click to expand...

I keep it going in the library when I am online, especially when news is breaking.  News channel varies, everything every viewpoint except OAN.


----------



## basquebromance

"Trump may have just started a war with no congressional debate. I really hope the worst case scenario doesn’t happen but everything about this situation suggests serious escalation to come." - Obama Adviser Big Ben Rhodes


----------



## Bush92

White 6 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Petraeus warns that “there inevitably will be consequences in various locations” for Soleimani's slaying. Petraeus' ex-adviser David Kilcullen  says there could be “unconventional style hits in Europe, Africa, South America and/or the continental U.S.”
> 
> 
> 
> Some jerk, named McGurk (an envoy,not really sure what that is) is on TV saying a state of war now exists with Iran.  I can't see it.  If the Iranian General did not wish to be a target, he should have had be judgement than to be walking around in Baghdad, Iraq coordinating with militia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Iran didn't have permission to have their soldiers in Iraq, engaged in operations.
> 
> I hope they ship Soleimani's corpus to America, if there is much left.   I think the people of this country might want to see it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe in passing around the dead as war trophies, but I wouldn't ship it back to Iran either.  Drop in the sea as they did Bin Laden.
Click to expand...

I hope all they have is a finger to send to Tehran in a zip-lock bag.


----------



## White 6

basquebromance said:


> "Trump may have just started a war with no congressional debate. I really hope the worst case scenario doesn’t happen but everything about this situation suggests serious escalation to come." - Obama Adviser Big Ben Rhodes



Doubt it.  If it did, they are only up to asymmetric warfare, nothing requiring more boots on the ground.  Troop in theater and allies and ships in the need to be on heighten alert and had better be for a few months.  They'll respond, but probably not tonight, maybe not even this month.


----------



## Bush92

basquebromance said:


> "Trump may have just started a war with no congressional debate. I really hope the worst case scenario doesn’t happen but everything about this situation suggests serious escalation to come." - Obama Adviser Big Ben Rhodes


Ohhhhhh the fear! What has Trump done now...oh my...the end is near! Liberals are freaking out. Fuck all Obama advisors.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Have we been condemned by the european union and the U.N. yet ?........cause the strongly worded letters are always cherry


ed1pu0fadh841


----------



## Bush92

basquebromance said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McGovern lost 49 states in 1972.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're for Nixon now?
Click to expand...

Always liked Nixon. Most Democrats did. The biggest Democrat crossover vote prior to 2016 was 1972.


----------



## Wyatt earp

basquebromance said:


> The General Trump just assassinated is THE MOST POPULAR FIGURE IN THE NATION. He’s a hero to 82% of Iran. Anybody telling you otherwise is pushing propaganda...he helped defeat ISIS




He killed over a thousand US soldiers in Iraq..

Too bad he's dead


----------



## White 6

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Have we been condemned by the european union and the U.N. yet ?........cause the strongly worded letters are always cherry
> 
> 
> ed1pu0fadh841


*IRANIAN FOREIGN MINISTER MOHAMMAD JAVAD ZARIF *
Zarif said the assassination of Soleimani was “an extremely dangerous and foolish escalation.”
*U.S. SENATOR CHRIS MURPHY *
Murphy, a Democrat, said while Soleimani was “an enemy of the United States,” the killing could put more Americans at risk.
*FORMER U.S. AMBASSADOR TO THE UNITED NATIONS NIKKI HALEY *
“Qassem Soleimani was an arch terrorist with American blood on his hands,” Haley said on Twitter. “His demise should be applauded by all who seek peace and justice. “Proud of President Trump for doing the strong and right thing.”
*MOHSEN REZAEI, FORMER COMMANDER OF IRAN’S REVOLUTIONARY GUARDS *

“He joined his martyred brothers, but we will take vigorous revenge on America,” Rezaei, who is now the secretary of a powerful state body, said in a post on Twitter. 
*U.S. SECRETARY OF STATE MIKE POMPEO VIA TWITTER: *
“Iraqis — Iraqis — dancing in the street for freedom; thankful that General Soleimani is no more.”

I'll skip Joe Biden, for tonight. I'm not in the mood.

U.S. SENATOR ELIZABETH WARREN, U.S. DEMOCRATIC PRESIDENTIAL CONTENDER:
“Soleimani was a murderer, responsible for the deaths of thousands, including hundreds of Americans. But this reckless move escalates the situation with Iran and increases the likelihood of more deaths and new Middle East conflict. Our priority must be to avoid another costly war.”


----------



## beautress

Lakhota said:


> I guess the price of gasoline will start to skyrocket - again.


Don't count your chickens before they're hatched.


----------



## White 6

beautress said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the price of gasoline will start to skyrocket - again.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't count your chickens before they're hatched.
Click to expand...

Why? We only get about 5% from middle east.


----------



## basquebromance

"Make no mistake:  any war with Iran will not look like the 1990 Gulf war or the 2003 Iraq wars. It will be fought throughout the region with a wide range of tools vs a wide range of civilian, economic, & military targets. The region (and possibly the world) will be the battlefield." - Rowdy Richard Haas


----------



## beautress

White 6 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have we been condemned by the european union and the U.N. yet ?........cause the strongly worded letters are always cherry
> 
> 
> ed1pu0fadh841
> 
> 
> 
> *IRANIAN FOREIGN MINISTER MOHAMMAD JAVAD ZARIF *
> Zarif said the assassination of Soleimani was “an extremely dangerous and foolish escalation.”
> *U.S. SENATOR CHRIS MURPHY *
> Murphy, a Democrat, said while Soleimani was “an enemy of the United States,” the killing could put more Americans at risk.
> *FORMER U.S. AMBASSADOR TO THE UNITED NATIONS NIKKI HALEY *
> “Qassem Soleimani was an arch terrorist with American blood on his hands,” Haley said on Twitter. “His demise should be applauded by all who seek peace and justice. “Proud of President Trump for doing the strong and right thing.”
> *MOHSEN REZAEI, FORMER COMMANDER OF IRAN’S REVOLUTIONARY GUARDS *
> 
> “He joined his martyred brothers, but we will take vigorous revenge on America,” Rezaei, who is now the secretary of a powerful state body, said in a post on Twitter.
> *U.S. SECRETARY OF STATE MIKE POMPEO VIA TWITTER: *
> “Iraqis — Iraqis — dancing in the street for freedom; thankful that General Soleimani is no more.”
> 
> I'll skip Joe Biden, for tonight. I'm not in the mood.
> 
> U.S. SENATOR ELIZABETH WARREN, U.S. DEMOCRATIC PRESIDENTIAL CONTENDER:
> “Soleimani was a murderer, responsible for the deaths of thousands, including hundreds of Americans. But this reckless move escalates the situation with Iran and increases the likelihood of more deaths and new Middle East conflict. Our priority must be to avoid another costly war.”
Click to expand...

By her own mouth, Elizabeth Warren will never get my vote for President. It takes guts to be a President, and when you pander to bullies, you get dead Americans. Trump is done with Iran. The Democrats don't seem to know it yet.


----------



## WEATHER53

This is it!!  This is it!! This is it!!
The Next Impeachable Offense

I could feel it coming


----------



## basquebromance

"The Left actually wants Iran to attack America so they can blame it on Trump

 That's where they're at right now 

 This is real life" - Pistol Jack Posobiec


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

yidnar said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday most of the left were mocking Trump for a so called non response. Today Irans top general is magically killed and that same left wants to thank the sand crabs as if they have the ability and intel to do this without us.
> 
> Laughable fools
> 
> 
> 
> i could be wrong but  Iran doesn't have the military capability for this attack alone ..... it was definitely a US led attack that was planned out in advance ! Trump sent troops in a few days ago in prep for this !....just my opinion .
Click to expand...


Why would Iran kill their own general?


----------



## cnm

beautress said:


> It's up to Iran to re-evaluate its plan to kill more and more and more Americans. Hopefully they will see the light now.


I wonder how safe Saudi oil installations are now.


----------



## beautress

WEATHER53 said:


> This is it!!  This is it!! This is it!!
> The Next Impeachable Offense
> 
> I could feel it coming


The Democrats gonna have a little more to contend with than they contemplated. Attorney General Barr is about ready to strike. And he has a long list.


----------



## basquebromance

"How soon before the Left launches a GoFundMe for Soleimani?"


----------



## beautress

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday most of the left were mocking Trump for a so called non response. Today Irans top general is magically killed and that same left wants to thank the sand crabs as if they have the ability and intel to do this without us.
> 
> Laughable fools
> 
> 
> 
> i could be wrong but  Iran doesn't have the military capability for this attack alone ..... it was definitely a US led attack that was planned out in advance ! Trump sent troops in a few days ago in prep for this !....just my opinion .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Iran kill their own general?
Click to expand...

He failed to read this: 
IMMEDIATE RELEASE
*Statement by the Department of Defense*
JAN. 2, 2020
At the direction of the President, the U.S. military has taken decisive defensive action to protect U.S. personnel abroad by killing Qasem Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps-Quds Force, a U.S.-designated Foreign Terrorist Organization. 

General Soleimani was actively developing plans to attack American diplomats and service members in Iraq and throughout the region. General Soleimani and his Quds Force were responsible for the deaths of hundreds of American and coalition service members and the wounding of thousands more. He had orchestrated attacks on coalition bases in Iraq over the last several months – including the attack on December 27th – culminating in the death and wounding of additional American and Iraqi personnel. General Soleimani also approved the attacks on the U.S. Embassy in Baghdad that took place this week. 

This strike was aimed at deterring future Iranian attack plans. The United States will continue to take all necessary action to protect our people and our interests wherever they are around the world.

Statement by the Department of Defense > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > Release


----------



## basquebromance

Don’t hide behind the flag, Mr. Trump. The American people do not want more war. We want a nation based in community and care.


----------



## cnm

These posts remind me of the general patriotic fervour before the 2nd Gulf War. Didn't take long for the tune to change.


----------



## theHawk

basquebromance said:


> Don’t hide behind the flag, Mr. Trump. The American people do not want more war. We want a nation based in community and care.


Our President doesn’t start wars.  But he will finish Iran if they start one.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Persistence Of Memory said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say
> 
> 
> 
> Obama refused to kill him for yrs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a good day for Mullah 0bama.... he's probably a little sad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What irons do you play with?..............My Callaway X12's will never leave my bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mizuno MX23's that I've had refurbished. Love Mizuno irons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've always heard good things about Mizuno. The first time I used those irons 20 yrs ago. I never felt the ball at impact. Plus This set has a 1 iron that I really hit good
Click to expand...


You morons need to take this to messages and stop disrupting the the thread!


----------



## basquebromance

theHawk said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t hide behind the flag, Mr. Trump. The American people do not want more war. We want a nation based in community and care.
> 
> 
> 
> Our President doesn’t start wars.  But he will finish Iran if they start one.
Click to expand...

"Don't let Obama play the Iran card in order to start a war in order to get elected--be careful Republicans!" - Trump, Oct 22 2012


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Circe said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, just yesterday I was praising Trump over his quick response to the attack on the embassy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are we at war?
> 
> Serious question. Every prez has a war: and Iran has been asking for it for months. I was hoping Trump would get thru re-election before going after them (or their going after us, which is what seems to be happening!).
> 
> So we've killed a top Iranian general and a high-level enemy Iraqi commander who were apparently standing together: nothing suspicious about THAT, oh no! By shelling an airport. After massive armed and mob attacks on our embassy so severe we had to evacuate fast. And we are rushing troops to the area, the headlines are saying. Sounds like it could be war to me ---- anyone?
> 
> Darn, and the Dow was up well over 300 today!! It won't be up tomorrow, I'm guessing....
Click to expand...


What makes you think we "shelled" an airport?


----------



## basquebromance

"We need to presume we are now in a state of war with Iran… and that is not something that the Trump administration appears to have been prepared for." - Brett McGurk


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Polishprince said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF do the markets have to do with this asshat being sent to Allah.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If traders are watching and believing the talking heads on CNN and MSNBC, they think we will be at war by morning.
> 
> And that would affect markets, uncertainty does.
Click to expand...


We may be at war by morning, but peace will return that afternoon.


----------



## yidnar

basquebromance said:


> 80 million people live in Iran. I know many wonderful people from Iran. I don’t want 20 yr olds from Indiana to go there & kill civilians & kids & then get killed themselves. Imperial war is the darkest evil.
> 
> Do we really want to get into perpetual warfare in the Middle East? It's easy for politicians to pound the table & talk about how tough they are, but it will not be the sons & daughters of billionaires that get killed.


this attack was Reagan like in its strategy .... kinda like when Reagan hit Gaddafi ... i dont know what the Iranian response will be. it  could be something to do with the shipping lanes like they've been doing lately . if that happens the US may sink half of their navy or something to that effect. or maybe hit their troops again in Syria with surgical strikes we dont have to put a large scale # of boots on the ground to seriously hurt them .


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Polishprince said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Irans Quds foce General Soleimani just killed in rocket attack !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't President Obama do this?  Because he had better sense.  He knew it wouldn't be worth the fallout.   We are all less safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama loved Iran, his top adviser, Val Jarrett, was born in Tehran.
> 
> Of course he wasn't going to do anything against one of his most beloved nations.
Click to expand...


Will you please stop this bullshit?  Jarret was born and spent the first few years of her life in Iran because her father and mother worked in a hospital.  You do know that Iran was quite different then and a completely westernized society under the Shah.  She's no more Iranian than you are! Grow up and get your facts straight.  It makes you look like a dumbass!


----------



## okfine

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, just yesterday I was praising Trump over his quick response to the attack on the embassy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are we at war?
> 
> Serious question. Every prez has a war: and Iran has been asking for it for months. I was hoping Trump would get thru re-election before going after them (or their going after us, which is what seems to be happening!).
> 
> So we've killed a top Iranian general and a high-level enemy Iraqi commander who were apparently standing together: nothing suspicious about THAT, oh no! By shelling an airport. After massive armed and mob attacks on our embassy so severe we had to evacuate fast. And we are rushing troops to the area, the headlines are saying. Sounds like it could be war to me ---- anyone?
> 
> Darn, and the Dow was up well over 300 today!! It won't be up tomorrow, I'm guessing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think we "shelled" an airport?
Click to expand...

Not unlike the air base in Syria.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Circe said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soleimani wasn't even supposed to be in Iraq.   He didn't have a valid visa to be there, and was in essence an Illegal Alien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need a visa. *Iran owns Iraq *and they were running a covert war there. Forget visas.
Click to expand...


Actually, no they don't.  You are confused.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

okfine said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, just yesterday I was praising Trump over his quick response to the attack on the embassy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are we at war?
> 
> Serious question. Every prez has a war: and Iran has been asking for it for months. I was hoping Trump would get thru re-election before going after them (or their going after us, which is what seems to be happening!).
> 
> So we've killed a top Iranian general and a high-level enemy Iraqi commander who were apparently standing together: nothing suspicious about THAT, oh no! By shelling an airport. After massive armed and mob attacks on our embassy so severe we had to evacuate fast. And we are rushing troops to the area, the headlines are saying. Sounds like it could be war to me ---- anyone?
> 
> Darn, and the Dow was up well over 300 today!! It won't be up tomorrow, I'm guessing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think we "shelled" an airport?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not unlike the air base in Syria.
Click to expand...


Who shelled an airbase in Syria?  Is that what you are trying to say?


----------



## yidnar

the war in Iraq started when Sadam invaded our ally Kuwait after we pushed him back he violated almost every UN treaty [cease fire treaty] and gave the inspectors for chemical weapons the run around .he then threatened to use chems on our troops .after we removed him peace was established the first democratic election in Iraq's history was held [purple fingers being held up ] and then unfortunately your dear leader and muslim brotherhood friend became POTUS .he pulled out of Iraq enabled the Arab Spring and enabled the rise of ISIS and war across the middle east ensued . along with the refugee crisis with your buddies flooding into Europe causing chaos .


----------



## there4eyeM

...and all these problems thanks to the "successful" 1953 coup d'état!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

yidnar said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statement by the Department of Defense > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > Release
> IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> *Statement by the Department of Defense*
> JAN. 2, 2020​At the direction of the President, the U.S. military has taken decisive defensive action to protect U.S. personnel abroad by killing Qasem Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps-Quds Force, a U.S.-designated Foreign Terrorist Organization.
> 
> General Soleimani was actively developing plans to attack American diplomats and service members in Iraq and throughout the region. General Soleimani and his Quds Force were responsible for the deaths of hundreds of American and coalition service members and the wounding of thousands more. He had orchestrated attacks on coalition bases in Iraq over the last several months – including the attack on December 27th – culminating in the death and wounding of additional American and Iraqi personnel. General Soleimani also approved the attacks on the U.S. Embassy in Baghdad that took place this week.
> 
> This strike was aimed at deterring future Iranian attack plans. The United States will continue to take all necessary action to protect our people and our interests wherever they are around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would start being very concerned about your security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why has Iran suddenly turned hostile to America ??
Click to expand...


Is that a serious question or are you that ignorant?


----------



## yidnar

Lakhota said:


> I guess the price of gasoline will start to skyrocket - again.


no ! we are energy independent .


----------



## okfine

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, just yesterday I was praising Trump over his quick response to the attack on the embassy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are we at war?
> 
> Serious question. Every prez has a war: and Iran has been asking for it for months. I was hoping Trump would get thru re-election before going after them (or their going after us, which is what seems to be happening!).
> 
> So we've killed a top Iranian general and a high-level enemy Iraqi commander who were apparently standing together: nothing suspicious about THAT, oh no! By shelling an airport. After massive armed and mob attacks on our embassy so severe we had to evacuate fast. And we are rushing troops to the area, the headlines are saying. Sounds like it could be war to me ---- anyone?
> 
> Darn, and the Dow was up well over 300 today!! It won't be up tomorrow, I'm guessing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think we "shelled" an airport?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not unlike the air base in Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who shelled an airbase in Syria?  Is that what you are trying to say?
Click to expand...

Exactly what I said. 59 Tomahawks. Remember?


----------



## yidnar

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statement by the Department of Defense > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > Release
> IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> *Statement by the Department of Defense*
> JAN. 2, 2020​At the direction of the President, the U.S. military has taken decisive defensive action to protect U.S. personnel abroad by killing Qasem Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps-Quds Force, a U.S.-designated Foreign Terrorist Organization.
> 
> General Soleimani was actively developing plans to attack American diplomats and service members in Iraq and throughout the region. General Soleimani and his Quds Force were responsible for the deaths of hundreds of American and coalition service members and the wounding of thousands more. He had orchestrated attacks on coalition bases in Iraq over the last several months – including the attack on December 27th – culminating in the death and wounding of additional American and Iraqi personnel. General Soleimani also approved the attacks on the U.S. Embassy in Baghdad that took place this week.
> 
> This strike was aimed at deterring future Iranian attack plans. The United States will continue to take all necessary action to protect our people and our interests wherever they are around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would start being very concerned about your security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why has Iran suddenly turned hostile to America ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that a serious question or are you that ignorant?
Click to expand...

no it was sarcasm . everyone knows Iran has been very hostile to the US for over 40 yrs .


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

White 6 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 80 million people live in Iran. I know many wonderful people from Iran. I don’t want 20 yr olds from Indiana to go there & kill civilians & kids & then get killed themselves. Imperial war is the darkest evil.
> 
> Do we really want to get into perpetual warfare in the Middle East? It's easy for politicians to pound the table & talk about how tough they are, but it will not be the sons & daughters of billionaires that get killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see no reason for troops on the ground in Iran except maybe infiltrated for Humint, or painting targets with IR.  Might be time for a new deck of playing cards with pictures on them.  Most of the people on the Iraqi playing cards were taken out by rockets and airdropped guided munitions.  I have no problem with targeted air strikes.  There is no excuse for another Regime Change strategy.  We're not good it.  We are much better just generally breaking crap and taking out specific people.  We're still stuck in the Middle East after we screwed up the entire Middle East with the last Regime Change war.  Specific targeted drone missions and and airstrikes as necessary, no ground forces. no need to get in a hurry either.  Just smack the crap out of them on an on provocation basis is fine.  Should have done that last year when they started taking oil tankers.
Click to expand...


Painting targets with IR?

STFU dumbass!  You don't have a fucking clue!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

yidnar said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statement by the Department of Defense > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > Release
> IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> *Statement by the Department of Defense*
> JAN. 2, 2020​At the direction of the President, the U.S. military has taken decisive defensive action to protect U.S. personnel abroad by killing Qasem Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps-Quds Force, a U.S.-designated Foreign Terrorist Organization.
> 
> General Soleimani was actively developing plans to attack American diplomats and service members in Iraq and throughout the region. General Soleimani and his Quds Force were responsible for the deaths of hundreds of American and coalition service members and the wounding of thousands more. He had orchestrated attacks on coalition bases in Iraq over the last several months – including the attack on December 27th – culminating in the death and wounding of additional American and Iraqi personnel. General Soleimani also approved the attacks on the U.S. Embassy in Baghdad that took place this week.
> 
> This strike was aimed at deterring future Iranian attack plans. The United States will continue to take all necessary action to protect our people and our interests wherever they are around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would start being very concerned about your security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why has Iran suddenly turned hostile to America ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that a serious question or are you that ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no it was sarcasm . everyone knows Iran has been very hostile to the US for over 40 yrs .
Click to expand...


Thank you!  I was worried for a little while that you had slipped over to the dumb side!


----------



## yidnar

Bush92 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> its about time ! and going after the lranian leaders may be the new approach that will slap some sense into those murdering terrorist !! and it may also give the opposition inside of Iran the the boost they need to kick out the Islamic extremest running their country !
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck, I didn’t see you posted on “politics “ forum. I posted it on current events. Hopefully they can merge mine with your’s.
Click to expand...

thats fine with me or they can merge mine under yours it doesnt matter .


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

okfine said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, just yesterday I was praising Trump over his quick response to the attack on the embassy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are we at war?
> 
> Serious question. Every prez has a war: and Iran has been asking for it for months. I was hoping Trump would get thru re-election before going after them (or their going after us, which is what seems to be happening!).
> 
> So we've killed a top Iranian general and a high-level enemy Iraqi commander who were apparently standing together: nothing suspicious about THAT, oh no! By shelling an airport. After massive armed and mob attacks on our embassy so severe we had to evacuate fast. And we are rushing troops to the area, the headlines are saying. Sounds like it could be war to me ---- anyone?
> 
> Darn, and the Dow was up well over 300 today!! It won't be up tomorrow, I'm guessing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think we "shelled" an airport?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not unlike the air base in Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who shelled an airbase in Syria?  Is that what you are trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I said. 59 Tomahawks. Remember?
Click to expand...


I am still confused.  That's not "shelling".  I think perhaps you are very confused.


----------



## sparky

Dana7360 said:


> I hope it won't lead to more violence.



but that's exactly what we seem to want right now

~S~


----------



## okfine

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are we at war?
> 
> Serious question. Every prez has a war: and Iran has been asking for it for months. I was hoping Trump would get thru re-election before going after them (or their going after us, which is what seems to be happening!).
> 
> So we've killed a top Iranian general and a high-level enemy Iraqi commander who were apparently standing together: nothing suspicious about THAT, oh no! By shelling an airport. After massive armed and mob attacks on our embassy so severe we had to evacuate fast. And we are rushing troops to the area, the headlines are saying. Sounds like it could be war to me ---- anyone?
> 
> Darn, and the Dow was up well over 300 today!! It won't be up tomorrow, I'm guessing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think we "shelled" an airport?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not unlike the air base in Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who shelled an airbase in Syria?  Is that what you are trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I said. 59 Tomahawks. Remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am still confused.  That's not "shelling".  I think perhaps you are very confused.
Click to expand...

Because you think you know it all. Your problem, not mine.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Bush92 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was killed at an air strike at the airport in Baghdad.
> 
> This is very bad. I hope it won't lead to more violence.
> 
> Iran's Soleimani and Iraq's Muhandis killed in air strike: militia spokesman
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we zap the Russians in Syria next.
Click to expand...


We already did. What did they do now to deserve any attention?


----------



## basquebromance

Après la mort du général Soleimani, la tension est extrême entre les États-Unis et l'Iran

after the death of General Salami, tensions are extremely high between the US and Iran!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

okfine said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think we "shelled" an airport?
> 
> 
> 
> Not unlike the air base in Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who shelled an airbase in Syria?  Is that what you are trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I said. 59 Tomahawks. Remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am still confused.  That's not "shelling".  I think perhaps you are very confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you think you know it all. Your problem, not mine.
Click to expand...


So no answer?  In other words, you enjoy getting caught with your pants down in hopes someone will take advantage of you.  Got it!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

LordBrownTrout said:


> Wow. US coordinated with iraq. Took this dude out.



How did we coordinate with Iraq?  I must have missed it!


----------



## basquebromance

china said they would not use such tactics as Trump did with Salami, and that they are "monitoring the situation" . WEAK!


----------



## okfine

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not unlike the air base in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who shelled an airbase in Syria?  Is that what you are trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I said. 59 Tomahawks. Remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am still confused.  That's not "shelling".  I think perhaps you are very confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you think you know it all. Your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no answer?  In other words, you enjoy getting caught with your pants down in hopes someone will take advantage of you.  Got it!
Click to expand...

You project. Every time. Sorry.


----------



## basquebromance

“Qassem Soleimani masterminded Iran’s reign of terror for decades, including the deaths of hundreds of Americans. Tonight, he got what he richly deserved, and all those American soldiers who died by his hand also got what they deserved: justice. America is safer now after Soleimani’s demise,” Sen. Tom Cotton


----------



## yidnar

basquebromance said:


> china said they would not use such tactics as Trump did with Salami, and that they are "monitoring the situation" . WEAK!


and thats all they will do .Trump made the right call in taking out that man . nobody in their right mind wants war ,but sometimes we have to take action .and besides Iran has been in a proxy war against us for decades .


----------



## basquebromance

“This is very simple: General Soleimani is dead because he was an evil bastard who murdered Americans. The President made the brave and right call, and Americans should be proud of our servicemembers who got the job done,” Sen. Ben Sasse


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

yidnar said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the price of gasoline will start to skyrocket - again.
> 
> 
> 
> no ! we are energy independent .
Click to expand...


Really?  You do know that our oil companies are free to sell their products at the going world market rate, right?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

okfine said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who shelled an airbase in Syria?  Is that what you are trying to say?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I said. 59 Tomahawks. Remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am still confused.  That's not "shelling".  I think perhaps you are very confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you think you know it all. Your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no answer?  In other words, you enjoy getting caught with your pants down in hopes someone will take advantage of you.  Got it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You project. Every time. Sorry.
Click to expand...


You still can't answer the question!  You are just a poor libtard at a loss for words!


----------



## yidnar

yep


Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the price of gasoline will start to skyrocket - again.
> 
> 
> 
> no ! we are energy independent .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  You do know that our oil companies are free to sell their products at the going world market rate, right?
Click to expand...

 weve had sanction on Irans oil for a while now . i dont see oil prices skyrocketing . it may climb a little but i dont see how this would have a major impact on prices . they my try to disrupt shipping in that area but i doubt that will be tolerated for very long .


----------



## okfine

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I said. 59 Tomahawks. Remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still confused.  That's not "shelling".  I think perhaps you are very confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you think you know it all. Your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no answer?  In other words, you enjoy getting caught with your pants down in hopes someone will take advantage of you.  Got it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You project. Every time. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still can't answer the question!  You are just a poor libtard at a loss for words!
Click to expand...

I answered you dimwit. 59 Tomahawks. Plain and simple answer. Sorry you won't except it. Maybe you should go to bed you old grump.


----------



## basquebromance

So does this mean Democrats are anti war again?


----------



## sparky

basquebromance said:


> “This is very simple: General Soleimani is dead because he was an evil bastard who murdered Americans. The President made the brave and right call, and Americans should be proud of our servicemembers who got the job done,” Sen. Ben Sasse



President Trump made a threat Vs any diplomatic intervention

President Trump basically declared war  via a tweet

Now that his threat is validated , Trump will need to deal with the retalliation

This could have been avoided , in fact it's been _repetitively_ avoided given the volitale nature of the area by _former_ administrations that realize it's a no-win scenario back to Alexander the great
Trump War Room --- Text FIGHT to 88022 on Twitter
~S~


----------



## okfine

For the phony admiral. Maybe this will bring back your faded memory.
You should try fish oil and preserve what mind you have left.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

yidnar said:


> yep
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the price of gasoline will start to skyrocket - again.
> 
> 
> 
> no ! we are energy independent .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  You do know that our oil companies are free to sell their products at the going world market rate, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> weve had sanction on Irans oil for a while now . i dont see oil prices skyrocketing . it may climb a little but i dont see how this would have a major impact on prices . they my try to disrupt shipping in that area but i doubt that will be tolerated for very long .
Click to expand...


Iran hasn't attacked oil tankers in large numbers either.


----------



## Bush92

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was killed at an air strike at the airport in Baghdad.
> 
> This is very bad. I hope it won't lead to more violence.
> 
> Iran's Soleimani and Iraq's Muhandis killed in air strike: militia spokesman
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we zap the Russians in Syria next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We already did. What did they do now to deserve any attention?
Click to expand...

Well if we’re going to bitch slap the step child, we might as well bitch slap the daddy.


----------



## Bush92

yidnar said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> china said they would not use such tactics as Trump did with Salami, and that they are "monitoring the situation" . WEAK!
> 
> 
> 
> and thats all they will do .Trump made the right call in taking out that man . nobody in their right mind wants war ,but sometimes we have to take action .and besides Iran has been in a proxy war against us for decades .
Click to expand...

Iran vows 'harsh retaliation' after US airstrike kills Iranian Gen. Qassem Soleimani
Iran vows “harsh retaliation.”


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama refused to kill him for yrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good day for Mullah 0bama.... he's probably a little sad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What irons do you play with?..............My Callaway X12's will never leave my bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mizuno MX23's that I've had refurbished. Love Mizuno irons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've always heard good things about Mizuno. The first time I used those irons 20 yrs ago. I never felt the ball at impact. Plus This set has a 1 iron that I really hit good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry. I forgot. Don't be so mean. You're reputation score sucks so I know not to take anything you say seriously. I will pray for you.
> 
> Your knowledge of war is terrible.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bush92

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. US coordinated with iraq. Took this dude out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did we coordinate with Iraq?  I must have missed it!
Click to expand...

United States took him out on orders from the Big Boss.


----------



## Bush92

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good day for Mullah 0bama.... he's probably a little sad...
> 
> 
> 
> What irons do you play with?..............My Callaway X12's will never leave my bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mizuno MX23's that I've had refurbished. Love Mizuno irons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've always heard good things about Mizuno. The first time I used those irons 20 yrs ago. I never felt the ball at impact. Plus This set has a 1 iron that I really hit good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You morons need to take this to messages and stop disrupting the the thread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing of what is going on in Iran and Iraq
> 
> Is this even any of your business? Of everyone I've ever seen, you have the most hatred. What happened. I feel so sorry for anyone that ever loved you...I am really praying for you
Click to expand...

I’m praying Iran gives us an excuse for regime change there.


----------



## okfine

Bush92 said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> What irons do you play with?..............My Callaway X12's will never leave my bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizuno MX23's that I've had refurbished. Love Mizuno irons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've always heard good things about Mizuno. The first time I used those irons 20 yrs ago. I never felt the ball at impact. Plus This set has a 1 iron that I really hit good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You morons need to take this to messages and stop disrupting the the thread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing of what is going on in Iran and Iraq
> 
> Is this even any of your business? Of everyone I've ever seen, you have the most hatred. What happened. I feel so sorry for anyone that ever loved you...I am really praying for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m praying Iran gives us an excuse for regime change there.
Click to expand...

Look what your HW Bush started. Hope you're happy.


----------



## Penelope

Bush92 said:


> US just killed the piece of shit in charge of Republican Guard. Pentagon confirmed Trump gave direct order for the hit. Yes!
> Political reaction to Baghdad rocket attack killing Iranian general
> Don’t stop until we reach Tehran.



Man if I were Iran I'd want nukes, to fight fire with fire.  We have no use in the ME, none.


----------



## okfine

Penelope said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US just killed the piece of shit in charge of Republican Guard. Pentagon confirmed Trump gave direct order for the hit. Yes!
> Political reaction to Baghdad rocket attack killing Iranian general
> Don’t stop until we reach Tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man if I were Iran I'd want nukes, to fight fire with fire.  We have no use in the ME, none.
Click to expand...

Has anyone noticed how much conflict since Trump has been in office? No, it's not all his fault but so many dead deals with zero results. I say he knows jack shit, but he has idiot war mongers (Pompeeo, for instance) surrounding him that want nothing more than to attack Iran.


----------



## Penelope

basquebromance said:


> “This is very simple: General Soleimani is dead because he was an evil bastard who murdered Americans. The President made the brave and right call, and Americans should be proud of our servicemembers who got the job done,” Sen. Ben Sasse



I thought all is fair in war, remember Eddie Gallagher.


----------



## Penelope

Bush92 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> china said they would not use such tactics as Trump did with Salami, and that they are "monitoring the situation" . WEAK!
> 
> 
> 
> and thats all they will do .Trump made the right call in taking out that man . nobody in their right mind wants war ,but sometimes we have to take action .and besides Iran has been in a proxy war against us for decades .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran vows 'harsh retaliation' after US airstrike kills Iranian Gen. Qassem Soleimani
> Iran vows “harsh retaliation.”
Click to expand...


I suspect you want war with anyone, you like wars.


----------



## Jantje_Smit

Bush92 said:


> I’m praying Iran gives us an excuse for regime change there.



That seems to be the neocon idea behind the assassination...

But the Iranians aren't stupid, they'll take revenge in an other way... maybe they'll do a regime change of their own in liberated Iraq.. or the Saudi oil fields get another unfortunate incident...


----------



## MAGAman

Leftards are really upset about this.

First, no Americans died in the terrorist raid in Baghdad embassy,  now this..... 

Bad week for Democrats.


----------



## dani67

iran superme leader is in the (Supreme National Security Council) situation room for first time !!!!


----------



## MAGAman

basquebromance said:


> Après la mort du général Soleimani, la tension est extrême entre les États-Unis et l'Iran
> 
> after the death of General Salami, tensions are extremely high between the US and Iran!


Tensions are high between terrorist leaders and America?

No shit, Sherlock...


----------



## K9Buck

Jantje_Smit said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m praying Iran gives us an excuse for regime change there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be the neocon idea behind the assassination...
> 
> But the Iranians aren't stupid, they'll take revenge in an other way... maybe they'll do a regime change of their own in liberated Iraq.. or the Saudi oil fields get another unfortunate incident...
Click to expand...


You'll certainly be rooting for the Iranians.


----------



## Obiwan




----------



## MAGAman

Bush92 said:


> Man if I were Iran I'd want nukes, to fight fire with fire.  We have no use in the ME, none.


If you were Iran you'd be the leading state sponsor of terrorism in the world, and you'd be really, really sad that Trump isn't your ally like Obama was.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

American Dimocrats, mourning the death of the Iranian leader.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statement by the Department of Defense > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > Release
> IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> *Statement by the Department of Defense*
> JAN. 2, 2020​At the direction of the President, the U.S. military has taken decisive defensive action to protect U.S. personnel abroad by killing Qasem Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps-Quds Force, a U.S.-designated Foreign Terrorist Organization.
> 
> General Soleimani was actively developing plans to attack American diplomats and service members in Iraq and throughout the region. General Soleimani and his Quds Force were responsible for the deaths of hundreds of American and coalition service members and the wounding of thousands more. He had orchestrated attacks on coalition bases in Iraq over the last several months – including the attack on December 27th – culminating in the death and wounding of additional American and Iraqi personnel. General Soleimani also approved the attacks on the U.S. Embassy in Baghdad that took place this week.
> 
> This strike was aimed at deterring future Iranian attack plans. The United States will continue to take all necessary action to protect our people and our interests wherever they are around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would start being very concerned about your security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go do some reading on the things we have done. Then remember that war we started in Iraq for no reason.
Click to expand...







Oh, I  am well aware.  Far more than you it appears.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

okfine said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US just killed the piece of shit in charge of Republican Guard. Pentagon confirmed Trump gave direct order for the hit. Yes!
> Political reaction to Baghdad rocket attack killing Iranian general
> Don’t stop until we reach Tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man if I were Iran I'd want nukes, to fight fire with fire.  We have no use in the ME, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has anyone noticed how much conflict since Trump has been in office? No, it's not all his fault but so many dead deals with zero results. I say he knows jack shit, but he has idiot war mongers (Pompeeo, for instance) surrounding him that want nothing more than to attack Iran.
Click to expand...


Yeah, we killed thousands when they downed our drone!

Oh, wait! That did not happen!


----------



## JWBooth




----------



## JLW

Donald Trump tweets:

Nov. 29, 2011: “In order to get elected, Barack Obama will start a war with Iran.”

Oct. 6, 2012: “Now that Obama’s numbers are in a tailspin watch for him to launch a strike in Libya or Iran. He is desperate.”

Oct. 22, 2012: “Don’t let Obama play the Iran card in order to start a war in order to get elected – be careful Republicans!”

Anyone hear of Wag the Dog.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

You can never go wrong with drone strikes.....and the bonus is that we took out a high level Iranian bad guy.....will they retaliate?? Yea....but who cares...…

We can wipe Iran off the map.....and we will be greeted as liberators.....


----------



## Lipush

Americans, you took out an architerrorist with more blood on his hands than you could realize. Don't fall to cynical politics, the middle east is better with him gone.


----------



## JLW

Biff_Poindexter said:


> You can never go wrong with drone strikes.....and the bonus is that we took out a high level Iranian bad guy.....will they retaliate?? Yea....but who cares...…
> 
> We can wipe Iran off the map.....and we will be greeted as liberators.....


Treated like liberators?  This is 2003 all over again. This time Trump as W and Pompeo as Cheney.  We will be treated like liberators like we were in Iraq. LOL.


----------



## gipper

okfine said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US just killed the piece of shit in charge of Republican Guard. Pentagon confirmed Trump gave direct order for the hit. Yes!
> Political reaction to Baghdad rocket attack killing Iranian general
> Don’t stop until we reach Tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man if I were Iran I'd want nukes, to fight fire with fire.  We have no use in the ME, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has anyone noticed how much conflict since Trump has been in office? No, it's not all his fault but so many dead deals with zero results. I say he knows jack shit, but he has idiot war mongers (Pompeeo, for instance) surrounding him that want nothing more than to attack Iran.
Click to expand...

Killing this general was a terrible escalation and a needless provocation. 

Donnie campaigned on nonintervention then like his two warmongering predecessors, he mass murders too.


----------



## gipper

Lipush said:


> Americans, you took out an architerrorist with more blood on his hands than you could realize. Don't fall to cynical politics, the middle east is better with him gone.


Prove he is a terrorist.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

gipper said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans, you took out an architerrorist with more blood on his hands than you could realize. Don't fall to cynical politics, the middle east is better with him gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove he is a terrorist.
Click to expand...

Because he is recognized thru out the world as a terrorist.....don't lose sleep behind this guy taking a dirt nap.....the world is better off...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Biff_Poindexter said:


> You can never go wrong with drone strikes.....and the bonus is that we took out a high level Iranian bad guy.....will they retaliate?? Yea....but who cares...…
> 
> We can wipe Iran off the map.....and we will be greeted as liberators.....



Liberators? What makes you think we would invade Iran? 

Oh, I forgot I am talking to a moron!


----------



## gipper

Biff_Poindexter said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans, you took out an architerrorist with more blood on his hands than you could realize. Don't fall to cynical politics, the middle east is better with him gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove he is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because he is recognized thru out the world as a terrorist.....don't lose sleep behind this guy taking a dirt nap.....the world is better off...
Click to expand...

LOL. Really that’s your explanation?  Tell me how many innocent civilians has he killed?  

You are accepting the elite establishment’s lies. Get smarter.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can never go wrong with drone strikes.....and the bonus is that we took out a high level Iranian bad guy.....will they retaliate?? Yea....but who cares...…
> 
> We can wipe Iran off the map.....and we will be greeted as liberators.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberators? What makes you think we would invade Iran?
> 
> Oh, I forgot I am talking to a moron!
Click to expand...

we won't have to invade Iran...we can just wipe them off the map....

and the rest of the world will celebrate us as liberators....most importantly Israel and Saudi Arabia.....

Taking out the country of Iran will bring the rest of the Middle East together.....Iraq was just the first step


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

gipper said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans, you took out an architerrorist with more blood on his hands than you could realize. Don't fall to cynical politics, the middle east is better with him gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove he is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because he is recognized thru out the world as a terrorist.....don't lose sleep behind this guy taking a dirt nap.....the world is better off...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. Really that’s your explanation?  Tell me how many innocent civilians has he killed?
> 
> You are accepting the elite establishment’s lies. Get smarter.
Click to expand...

He killed US soldiers.....he has blood on his hands....now he doesn't have hands at all...

Stop crying, there are other generals to take his place that you can cheer for


----------



## occupied

gipper said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US just killed the piece of shit in charge of Republican Guard. Pentagon confirmed Trump gave direct order for the hit. Yes!
> Political reaction to Baghdad rocket attack killing Iranian general
> Don’t stop until we reach Tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man if I were Iran I'd want nukes, to fight fire with fire.  We have no use in the ME, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has anyone noticed how much conflict since Trump has been in office? No, it's not all his fault but so many dead deals with zero results. I say he knows jack shit, but he has idiot war mongers (Pompeeo, for instance) surrounding him that want nothing more than to attack Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killing this general was a terrible escalation and a needless provocation.
> 
> Donnie campaigned on nonintervention then like his two warmongering predecessors, he mass murders too.
Click to expand...

Trump is a tactical retard. He is going to fuck this up so bad.


----------



## georgephillip

yidnar said:


> its about time ! and going after the lranian leaders may be the new approach that will slap some sense into those murdering terrorist !! and it may also give the opposition inside of Iran the the boost they need to kick out the Islamic extremest running their country !


*Will Republicans get their war with Iran before November?*





*Too much MAGA?*

Qasem Soleimani - Wikipedia

"Following the September 11 attacks in 2001, Ryan Crocker, a senior State Department official in the United States, flew to Geneva to meet with Iranian diplomats who were under the direction of Soleimani with the purpose of collaborating to destroy the Taliban, which had targeted Shia Afghanis.[26] 

"This collaboration was instrumental in defining the targets of bombing operations in Afghanistan and in capturing key Al-Qaeda operatives, *but abruptly ended in January 2002, when President George W. Bush named Iran as part of the 'Axis of evil' in his State of the Union address."*


----------



## gipper

georgephillip said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> its about time ! and going after the lranian leaders may be the new approach that will slap some sense into those murdering terrorist !! and it may also give the opposition inside of Iran the the boost they need to kick out the Islamic extremest running their country !
> 
> 
> 
> *Will Republicans get their war with Iran before November?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Too much MAGA?*
> 
> Qasem Soleimani - Wikipedia
> 
> "Following the September 11 attacks in 2001, Ryan Crocker, a senior State Department official in the United States, flew to Geneva to meet with Iranian diplomats who were under the direction of Soleimani with the purpose of collaborating to destroy the Taliban, which had targeted Shia Afghanis.[26]
> 
> "This collaboration was instrumental in defining the targets of bombing operations in Afghanistan and in capturing key Al-Qaeda operatives, *but abruptly ended in January 2002, when President George W. Bush named Iran as part of the 'Axis of evil' in his State of the Union address."*
Click to expand...

It’s more likely the Ds side with Donnie’s war than the Rs, but  it’s a minor distinction.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

occupied said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US just killed the piece of shit in charge of Republican Guard. Pentagon confirmed Trump gave direct order for the hit. Yes!
> Political reaction to Baghdad rocket attack killing Iranian general
> Don’t stop until we reach Tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man if I were Iran I'd want nukes, to fight fire with fire.  We have no use in the ME, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has anyone noticed how much conflict since Trump has been in office? No, it's not all his fault but so many dead deals with zero results. I say he knows jack shit, but he has idiot war mongers (Pompeeo, for instance) surrounding him that want nothing more than to attack Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killing this general was a terrible escalation and a needless provocation.
> 
> Donnie campaigned on nonintervention then like his two warmongering predecessors, he mass murders too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a tactical retard. He is going to fuck this up so bad.
Click to expand...

I think everything will work out OK.....

This drone attack will buy Trump at least 6 good months of bragging rights and stage material to use at his rallies.....I highly doubt he has anything planned beyond fist pumping the death of a bad guy....


I say relax and let the man have his moment


----------



## gipper

Biff_Poindexter said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US just killed the piece of shit in charge of Republican Guard. Pentagon confirmed Trump gave direct order for the hit. Yes!
> Political reaction to Baghdad rocket attack killing Iranian general
> Don’t stop until we reach Tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man if I were Iran I'd want nukes, to fight fire with fire.  We have no use in the ME, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has anyone noticed how much conflict since Trump has been in office? No, it's not all his fault but so many dead deals with zero results. I say he knows jack shit, but he has idiot war mongers (Pompeeo, for instance) surrounding him that want nothing more than to attack Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killing this general was a terrible escalation and a needless provocation.
> 
> Donnie campaigned on nonintervention then like his two warmongering predecessors, he mass murders too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a tactical retard. He is going to fuck this up so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everything will work out OK.....
> 
> This drone attack will buy Trump at least 6 good months of bragging rights and stage material to use at his rallies.....I highly doubt he has anything planned beyond fist pumping the death of a bad guy....
> 
> 
> I say relax and let the man have his moment
Click to expand...

That’s hilarious.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

okfine said:


> For the phony admiral. Maybe this will bring back your faded memory.
> You should try fish oil and preserve what mind you have left.



That's not "shelling" which is what you referred to initially.  I am glad you finally figured it out!  Congratulations!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Bush92 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. US coordinated with iraq. Took this dude out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did we coordinate with Iraq?  I must have missed it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> United States took him out on orders from the Big Boss.
Click to expand...


You really need to stop day drinking.  "Big Boss?"


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Biff_Poindexter said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans, you took out an architerrorist with more blood on his hands than you could realize. Don't fall to cynical politics, the middle east is better with him gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove he is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because he is recognized thru out the world as a terrorist.....don't lose sleep behind this guy taking a dirt nap.....the world is better off...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. Really that’s your explanation?  Tell me how many innocent civilians has he killed?
> 
> You are accepting the elite establishment’s lies. Get smarter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He killed US soldiers.....he has blood on his hands....now he doesn't have hands at all...
> 
> Stop crying, there are other generals to take his place that you can cheer for
Click to expand...


Biff, if I didn't suspect ulterior motives on your part, I would congratulation you on your epiphany!


----------



## JGalt

berg80 said:


> Are Trumpist's familiar with the term, "wag the dog."
> 
> To _wag the dog_ means to distract attention away from a political scandal, often through military action.
> What Does wag the dog Mean? | Slang by Dictionary.com



Yeah right zipperhead. That like saying "Someone was breaking into my house to kill me so I shot the bastard in the face. Never mind that though. I just shot him because I needed new brake pads on my car..."


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

occupied said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US just killed the piece of shit in charge of Republican Guard. Pentagon confirmed Trump gave direct order for the hit. Yes!
> Political reaction to Baghdad rocket attack killing Iranian general
> Don’t stop until we reach Tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man if I were Iran I'd want nukes, to fight fire with fire.  We have no use in the ME, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has anyone noticed how much conflict since Trump has been in office? No, it's not all his fault but so many dead deals with zero results. I say he knows jack shit, but he has idiot war mongers (Pompeeo, for instance) surrounding him that want nothing more than to attack Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killing this general was a terrible escalation and a needless provocation.
> 
> Donnie campaigned on nonintervention then like his two warmongering predecessors, he mass murders too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a tactical retard. He is going to fuck this up so bad.
Click to expand...


Trump doesn't direct the military operations. The only tactical retards are presidents who think they can.


----------



## Claudette

Great kill and thanks to whoever pulled it off.

Couldn't happen to a better pair of Muslim assholes.


----------



## OldLady

yidnar said:


> this puts the evil leadership in Iran on notice !! is this Trumps unorthodox strategy ?? hit the leaders ... without getting bogged down in another ground war ! is little rocket man in north Korea watching ?? this type of strength is the only thing that is respected by our enemies !


_this type of strength is the only thing that is respected by our enemies !_
This could be true.  It is going to lead us into a real war, though, I fear.


----------



## 22lcidw

Those guys need a Grecian Formula commercial. It gets the grey out.


----------



## Penelope

OldLady said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> this puts the evil leadership in Iran on notice !! is this Trumps unorthodox strategy ?? hit the leaders ... without getting bogged down in another ground war ! is little rocket man in north Korea watching ?? this type of strength is the only thing that is respected by our enemies !
> 
> 
> 
> _this type of strength is the only thing that is respected by our enemies !_
> This could be true.  It is going to lead us into a real war, though, I fear.
Click to expand...


Tramp declared war on Iran a long time ago with stiff sanctions and pulling out of the Iran Agreement.


----------



## OldLady

yidnar said:


> sources leaking the attack was ordered by the president of the United States !!


Could be propaganda.  Why is it that when this kind of news is broadcast, suddenly it is no


Biff_Poindexter said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US just killed the piece of shit in charge of Republican Guard. Pentagon confirmed Trump gave direct order for the hit. Yes!
> Political reaction to Baghdad rocket attack killing Iranian general
> Don’t stop until we reach Tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man if I were Iran I'd want nukes, to fight fire with fire.  We have no use in the ME, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has anyone noticed how much conflict since Trump has been in office? No, it's not all his fault but so many dead deals with zero results. I say he knows jack shit, but he has idiot war mongers (Pompeeo, for instance) surrounding him that want nothing more than to attack Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killing this general was a terrible escalation and a needless provocation.
> 
> Donnie campaigned on nonintervention then like his two warmongering predecessors, he mass murders too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a tactical retard. He is going to fuck this up so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everything will work out OK.....
> 
> This drone attack will buy Trump at least 6 good months of bragging rights and stage material to use at his rallies.....I highly doubt he has anything planned beyond fist pumping the death of a bad guy....
> 
> 
> I say relax and let the man have his moment
Click to expand...

I hope you're right, but I have my doubts.  We are taking credit for bombing an Iranian airport and killing the equivalent of ... our Secretary of Defense as he disembarked from a plane at Dulles.  I don't think this is going to amount to just....theatrics.


----------



## Polishprince

Penelope said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> this puts the evil leadership in Iran on notice !! is this Trumps unorthodox strategy ?? hit the leaders ... without getting bogged down in another ground war ! is little rocket man in north Korea watching ?? this type of strength is the only thing that is respected by our enemies !
> 
> 
> 
> _this type of strength is the only thing that is respected by our enemies !_
> This could be true.  It is going to lead us into a real war, though, I fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp declared war on Iran a long time ago with stiff sanctions and pulling out of the Iran Agreement.
Click to expand...



Hardly.

President Trump only wants to make a REAL deal with Iran, and bring them back to the civilized world    That's the whole purpose for Trump's Operation Tough Love last night


----------



## Jitss617




----------



## The Original Tree

*Iran, Russia and Turkey during the Battle of Gog & Magog vs Israel 

Ezekiel 38 & 39.




*



gipper said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans, you took out an architerrorist with more blood on his hands than you could realize. Don't fall to cynical politics, the middle east is better with him gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove he is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because he is recognized thru out the world as a terrorist.....don't lose sleep behind this guy taking a dirt nap.....the world is better off...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. Really that’s your explanation?  Tell me how many innocent civilians has he killed?
> 
> You are accepting the elite establishment’s lies. Get smarter.
Click to expand...


----------



## JimBowie1958

yidnar said:


> its about time ! and going after the lranian leaders may be the new approach that will slap some sense into those murdering terrorist !! and it may also give the opposition inside of Iran the the boost they need to kick out the Islamic extremest running their country !



roflmao

Iran's Khamenei Taunted Trump Before Soleimani Strike: 'You Can't Do Anything' | Breitbart

Iranian dictator Ayatollah Ali Khamenei tweeted Wednesday that the U.S. was powerless to respond to Iran’s attacks against American contractors, soldiers, and diplomats: “You can’t do anything,” he taunted President Donald Trump.​
OOOOOPPPPSSSS!

Democrats have still not learned this, so you cant really fault the Iranians entirely.

Dont pull the tail of the tiger Billionaire!


----------



## JimBowie1958

Dana7360 said:


> He was killed at an air strike at the airport in Baghdad.
> 
> This is very bad. I hope it won't lead to more violence.
> 
> Iran's Soleimani and Iraq's Muhandis killed in air strike: militia spokesman


And I hope Trump wipes Quds off the face of the planet.


----------



## The Original Tree

JimBowie1958 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was killed at an air strike at the airport in Baghdad.
> 
> This is very bad. I hope it won't lead to more violence.
> 
> Iran's Soleimani and Iraq's Muhandis killed in air strike: militia spokesman
> 
> 
> 
> And I hope Trump wipes Quds off the face of the planet.
Click to expand...

*SoloMio now wipes his ass when he licks his lips in Hell!*


----------



## JimBowie1958

OldLady said:


> This could be true.  It is going to lead us into a real war, though, I fear.


If so, then lets go!

The USA has more military power than the rest of the planet combined, and we sit on our ass letting these IRanian jackals get away with literal murder day in and day out.

Bomb them into the Stone Age!


----------



## Crixus

OldLady said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> sources leaking the attack was ordered by the president of the United States !!
> 
> 
> 
> Could be propaganda.  Why is it that when this kind of news is broadcast, suddenly it is no
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man if I were Iran I'd want nukes, to fight fire with fire.  We have no use in the ME, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has anyone noticed how much conflict since Trump has been in office? No, it's not all his fault but so many dead deals with zero results. I say he knows jack shit, but he has idiot war mongers (Pompeeo, for instance) surrounding him that want nothing more than to attack Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killing this general was a terrible escalation and a needless provocation.
> 
> Donnie campaigned on nonintervention then like his two warmongering predecessors, he mass murders too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a tactical retard. He is going to fuck this up so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everything will work out OK.....
> 
> This drone attack will buy Trump at least 6 good months of bragging rights and stage material to use at his rallies.....I highly doubt he has anything planned beyond fist pumping the death of a bad guy....
> 
> 
> I say relax and let the man have his moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right, but I have my doubts.  We are taking credit for bombing an Iranian airport and killing the equivalent of ... our Secretary of Defense as he disembarked from a plane at Dulles.  I don't think this is going to amount to just....theatrics.
Click to expand...



What can they do? They going to attack a US navel vessel in the straights? Attack an embassy? Set some IED's? Iran can't do much. And just for kicks, had The guy who got droned been able to get SECDEF at Dulles they would do it in a heartbeat. This man getting vaporized is a good thing.


----------



## Crixus

This is what the good citizens of Iraq think about it,



You're welcome Iraq.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

I say we should nuke Iran.....just because it feels good to say it.....

Turn them into glass....nuke them back to the stone age.....Turn their entire country into a black hole......saying these things feels empowering and liberating...

So actually doing it would definitely be super awesome...….Trump is a merciful person so he may not do it -- but it would totally be cool if he did it or if President Donald Jr. did it...


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Crixus said:


> This is what the good citizens of Iraq think about it,
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome Iraq.


Yea, I don't think Iraq likes Iran much.....I think they had a war not terribly long ago....I could be wrong tho….just kidding.....

Or course Iraqis are celebrating.....and then in other videos, depending on what side of the propaganda spectrum you happen to be on -- you can see videos of Iraqis painting Qassem's name on the embassy walls in support of Iran.....

I say pull out of Iraq.....if after nearly 20 years, Iran still have this level of influence there --- us being there isn't solving shit....


----------



## Crixus

Biff_Poindexter said:


> I say we should nuke Iran.....just because it feels good to say it.....
> 
> Turn them into glass....nuke them back to the stone age.....Turn their entire country into a black hole......saying these things feels empowering and liberating...
> 
> So actually doing it would definitely be super awesome...….Trump is a merciful person so he may not do it -- but it would totally cool if he did or if President Donald Jr. did it...




Maybe not nuke them, but I would consider sending a shit ton of small arms and explosives to the good citizens of Iran. We should disrupt them the way they do everyone else.


----------



## theHawk

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 298026


----------



## OldLady

Crixus said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> sources leaking the attack was ordered by the president of the United States !!
> 
> 
> 
> Could be propaganda.  Why is it that when this kind of news is broadcast, suddenly it is no
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed how much conflict since Trump has been in office? No, it's not all his fault but so many dead deals with zero results. I say he knows jack shit, but he has idiot war mongers (Pompeeo, for instance) surrounding him that want nothing more than to attack Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killing this general was a terrible escalation and a needless provocation.
> 
> Donnie campaigned on nonintervention then like his two warmongering predecessors, he mass murders too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a tactical retard. He is going to fuck this up so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everything will work out OK.....
> 
> This drone attack will buy Trump at least 6 good months of bragging rights and stage material to use at his rallies.....I highly doubt he has anything planned beyond fist pumping the death of a bad guy....
> 
> 
> I say relax and let the man have his moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right, but I have my doubts.  We are taking credit for bombing an Iranian airport and killing the equivalent of ... our Secretary of Defense as he disembarked from a plane at Dulles.  I don't think this is going to amount to just....theatrics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What can they do? They going to attack a US navel vessel in the straights? Attack an embassy? Set some IED's? Iran can't do much. And just for kicks, had The guy who got droned been able to get SECDEF at Dulles they would do it in a heartbeat. This man getting vaporized is a good thing.
Click to expand...

I never said it was a bad thing.  I just think it may have very significant consequences, Crixus.


----------



## Jitss617

How is it legal the Democrats are openly speaking like domestic terrorist?


----------



## Jitss617

OldLady said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> sources leaking the attack was ordered by the president of the United States !!
> 
> 
> 
> Could be propaganda.  Why is it that when this kind of news is broadcast, suddenly it is no
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killing this general was a terrible escalation and a needless provocation.
> 
> Donnie campaigned on nonintervention then like his two warmongering predecessors, he mass murders too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a tactical retard. He is going to fuck this up so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everything will work out OK.....
> 
> This drone attack will buy Trump at least 6 good months of bragging rights and stage material to use at his rallies.....I highly doubt he has anything planned beyond fist pumping the death of a bad guy....
> 
> 
> I say relax and let the man have his moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right, but I have my doubts.  We are taking credit for bombing an Iranian airport and killing the equivalent of ... our Secretary of Defense as he disembarked from a plane at Dulles.  I don't think this is going to amount to just....theatrics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What can they do? They going to attack a US navel vessel in the straights? Attack an embassy? Set some IED's? Iran can't do much. And just for kicks, had The guy who got droned been able to get SECDEF at Dulles they would do it in a heartbeat. This man getting vaporized is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said it was a bad thing.  I just think it may have very significant consequences, Crixus.
Click to expand...

No shit Sherlock, did you think of this while making a sandwich this morning?


----------



## Weatherman2020

yidnar said:


> its about time ! and going after the lranian leaders may be the new approach that will slap some sense into those murdering terrorist !! and it may also give the opposition inside of Iran the the boost they need to kick out the Islamic extremest running their country !


Trump keeps his promises.


----------



## Crixus

OldLady said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> sources leaking the attack was ordered by the president of the United States !!
> 
> 
> 
> Could be propaganda.  Why is it that when this kind of news is broadcast, suddenly it is no
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killing this general was a terrible escalation and a needless provocation.
> 
> Donnie campaigned on nonintervention then like his two warmongering predecessors, he mass murders too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a tactical retard. He is going to fuck this up so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everything will work out OK.....
> 
> This drone attack will buy Trump at least 6 good months of bragging rights and stage material to use at his rallies.....I highly doubt he has anything planned beyond fist pumping the death of a bad guy....
> 
> 
> I say relax and let the man have his moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right, but I have my doubts.  We are taking credit for bombing an Iranian airport and killing the equivalent of ... our Secretary of Defense as he disembarked from a plane at Dulles.  I don't think this is going to amount to just....theatrics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What can they do? They going to attack a US navel vessel in the straights? Attack an embassy? Set some IED's? Iran can't do much. And just for kicks, had The guy who got droned been able to get SECDEF at Dulles they would do it in a heartbeat. This man getting vaporized is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said it was a bad thing.  I just think it may have very significant consequences, Crixus.
Click to expand...



To be sure. Killing folks always does. The only reservations I have about this is poll numbers will decied how we react to what's coming. Iran can't do anything real. What they can do is machine gun someone on the street in anytown USA and our weak polititions from the presidant on down not reacting because to do so would be a stinker in the polls.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Normal people think terrorists abruptly leaving this world is a good thing. Democrats are not normal.


----------



## Crixus

Jitss617 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> sources leaking the attack was ordered by the president of the United States !!
> 
> 
> 
> Could be propaganda.  Why is it that when this kind of news is broadcast, suddenly it is no
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a tactical retard. He is going to fuck this up so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everything will work out OK.....
> 
> This drone attack will buy Trump at least 6 good months of bragging rights and stage material to use at his rallies.....I highly doubt he has anything planned beyond fist pumping the death of a bad guy....
> 
> 
> I say relax and let the man have his moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right, but I have my doubts.  We are taking credit for bombing an Iranian airport and killing the equivalent of ... our Secretary of Defense as he disembarked from a plane at Dulles.  I don't think this is going to amount to just....theatrics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What can they do? They going to attack a US navel vessel in the straights? Attack an embassy? Set some IED's? Iran can't do much. And just for kicks, had The guy who got droned been able to get SECDEF at Dulles they would do it in a heartbeat. This man getting vaporized is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said it was a bad thing.  I just think it may have very significant consequences, Crixus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit Sherlock, did you think of this while making a sandwich this morning?
Click to expand...



Dig deeper homes.


----------



## JimBowie1958

And of course Commie Dems whine, despite never uttering a word when Obama Hellfired an American citizen to death.

Democrat Chris Murphy Complains About Soleimani Attack 2 Days After Calling Trump 'Impotent' on Iran | Breitbart


----------



## Crixus

JimBowie1958 said:


> And of course Commie Dems whine, despite never uttering a word when Obama Hellfired an American citizen to death.
> 
> Democrat Chris Murphy Complains About Soleimani Attack 2 Days After Calling Trump 'Impotent' on Iran | Breitbart




Meh, Murphy just has penis envy. No one even listens to this guy.


----------



## Hellbilly

yidnar said:


> its about time ! and going after the lranian leaders may be the new approach that will slap some sense into those murdering terrorist !! and it may also give the opposition inside of Iran the the boost they need to kick out the Islamic extremest running their country !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitss617

Billyboom said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> its about time ! and going after the lranian leaders may be the new approach that will slap some sense into those murdering terrorist !! and it may also give the opposition inside of Iran the the boost they need to kick out the Islamic extremest running their country !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

More domestic terrorist talk


----------



## gipper

OldLady said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> sources leaking the attack was ordered by the president of the United States !!
> 
> 
> 
> Could be propaganda.  Why is it that when this kind of news is broadcast, suddenly it is no
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killing this general was a terrible escalation and a needless provocation.
> 
> Donnie campaigned on nonintervention then like his two warmongering predecessors, he mass murders too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a tactical retard. He is going to fuck this up so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everything will work out OK.....
> 
> This drone attack will buy Trump at least 6 good months of bragging rights and stage material to use at his rallies.....I highly doubt he has anything planned beyond fist pumping the death of a bad guy....
> 
> 
> I say relax and let the man have his moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right, but I have my doubts.  We are taking credit for bombing an Iranian airport and killing the equivalent of ... our Secretary of Defense as he disembarked from a plane at Dulles.  I don't think this is going to amount to just....theatrics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What can they do? They going to attack a US navel vessel in the straights? Attack an embassy? Set some IED's? Iran can't do much. And just for kicks, had The guy who got droned been able to get SECDEF at Dulles they would do it in a heartbeat. This man getting vaporized is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said it was a bad thing.  I just think it may have very significant consequences, Crixus.
Click to expand...

Oh there will be consequences. None will be good for the American or Iranian people, but the ruling class will be happy.


----------



## Jitss617

gipper said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> sources leaking the attack was ordered by the president of the United States !!
> 
> 
> 
> Could be propaganda.  Why is it that when this kind of news is broadcast, suddenly it is no
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a tactical retard. He is going to fuck this up so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everything will work out OK.....
> 
> This drone attack will buy Trump at least 6 good months of bragging rights and stage material to use at his rallies.....I highly doubt he has anything planned beyond fist pumping the death of a bad guy....
> 
> 
> I say relax and let the man have his moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right, but I have my doubts.  We are taking credit for bombing an Iranian airport and killing the equivalent of ... our Secretary of Defense as he disembarked from a plane at Dulles.  I don't think this is going to amount to just....theatrics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What can they do? They going to attack a US navel vessel in the straights? Attack an embassy? Set some IED's? Iran can't do much. And just for kicks, had The guy who got droned been able to get SECDEF at Dulles they would do it in a heartbeat. This man getting vaporized is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said it was a bad thing.  I just think it may have very significant consequences, Crixus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh there will be consequences. None will be good for the American or Iranian people, but the ruling class will be happy.
Click to expand...

How many Americans is this guy responsible for blowing off limbs and killing


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Crixus said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> sources leaking the attack was ordered by the president of the United States !!
> 
> 
> 
> Could be propaganda.  Why is it that when this kind of news is broadcast, suddenly it is no
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a tactical retard. He is going to fuck this up so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everything will work out OK.....
> 
> This drone attack will buy Trump at least 6 good months of bragging rights and stage material to use at his rallies.....I highly doubt he has anything planned beyond fist pumping the death of a bad guy....
> 
> 
> I say relax and let the man have his moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right, but I have my doubts.  We are taking credit for bombing an Iranian airport and killing the equivalent of ... our Secretary of Defense as he disembarked from a plane at Dulles.  I don't think this is going to amount to just....theatrics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What can they do? They going to attack a US navel vessel in the straights? Attack an embassy? Set some IED's? Iran can't do much. And just for kicks, had The guy who got droned been able to get SECDEF at Dulles they would do it in a heartbeat. This man getting vaporized is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said it was a bad thing.  I just think it may have very significant consequences, Crixus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To be sure. Killing folks always does. The only reservations I have about this is poll numbers will decied how we react to what's coming. Iran can't do anything real. What they can do is machine gun someone on the street in anytown USA and our weak polititions from the presidant on down not reacting because to do so would be a stinker in the polls.
Click to expand...

Iran can't do anything real -- and they are a far more potent military threat than Iraq ever was....

However, we were still lied into a war with Iraq...…

My suggestion...do not let your sycophancy for party -- be it democrat or republican -- draw you into another war....

A war with Iran is wrong...no matter if it is a liberal who is saying it or a Trumper….


The only distinction I will make is......I was against Iraq from the beginning, so its harder for any new propaganda to work on me....seen it before.....


----------



## depotoo

A very article about this Soleimani and his reign of terror from 2013.  Long, but worth the read-
The Shadow Commander


----------



## depotoo

Iraq has been under his thumb for a long time and he was getting more bold over time.  He also was behind the Syrian war.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

depotoo said:


> Iraq has been under his thumb for a long time and he was getting more bold over time.  He also was behind the Syrian war.


No, Bashar was behind the Syrian War...

Qassem just helped defend the Bashar regime....

Guess who else helped defend the Bashar regime.....Russia...…

Guess who else sided with the Bashar regime...China...

More reasons there will NOT BE A WAR with Iran.....


----------



## Bush92

OldLady said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> sources leaking the attack was ordered by the president of the United States !!
> 
> 
> 
> Could be propaganda.  Why is it that when this kind of news is broadcast, suddenly it is no
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man if I were Iran I'd want nukes, to fight fire with fire.  We have no use in the ME, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has anyone noticed how much conflict since Trump has been in office? No, it's not all his fault but so many dead deals with zero results. I say he knows jack shit, but he has idiot war mongers (Pompeeo, for instance) surrounding him that want nothing more than to attack Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killing this general was a terrible escalation and a needless provocation.
> 
> Donnie campaigned on nonintervention then like his two warmongering predecessors, he mass murders too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a tactical retard. He is going to fuck this up so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everything will work out OK.....
> 
> This drone attack will buy Trump at least 6 good months of bragging rights and stage material to use at his rallies.....I highly doubt he has anything planned beyond fist pumping the death of a bad guy....
> 
> 
> I say relax and let the man have his moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right, but I have my doubts.  We are taking credit for bombing an Iranian airport and killing the equivalent of ... our Secretary of Defense as he disembarked from a plane at Dulles.  I don't think this is going to amount to just....theatrics.
Click to expand...

This man is NOT the equivalent of our Secretary of State. He is a murderer who formulated terrorists attacks around the world and the murder of over 1,000 pro-democracy protesters in Iran. This is not complicated. He was planning an attack on Americans in the Middle-East. We took him out.


----------



## JustAGuy1

Golfing Gator said:


> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.



Link?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Iran vs Saudi Arabia

Iran vs Israel...

Iran vs US.....


The battlefields will ultimately be places like Yemen, Iraq, Syria -- but not the 4 countries I mentioned...

Proxy wars are fun, as long as they aren't happening in a town near you...


----------



## Bush92

Biff_Poindexter said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq has been under his thumb for a long time and he was getting more bold over time.  He also was behind the Syrian war.
> 
> 
> 
> No, Bashar was behind the Syrian War...
> 
> Qassem just helped defend the Bashar regime....
> 
> Guess who else helped defend the Bashar regime.....Russia...…
> 
> Guess who else sided with the Bashar regime...China...
> 
> More reasons there will NOT BE A WAR with Iran.....
Click to expand...

Russia and China would not influence a U.S. decision to go to war with Iran. Russia and China would back off. Russia not strong enough to stand-up to the United States and China need our big box retailers to dump their shitty products.


----------



## Penelope

Bush92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> sources leaking the attack was ordered by the president of the United States !!
> 
> 
> 
> Could be propaganda.  Why is it that when this kind of news is broadcast, suddenly it is no
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed how much conflict since Trump has been in office? No, it's not all his fault but so many dead deals with zero results. I say he knows jack shit, but he has idiot war mongers (Pompeeo, for instance) surrounding him that want nothing more than to attack Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killing this general was a terrible escalation and a needless provocation.
> 
> Donnie campaigned on nonintervention then like his two warmongering predecessors, he mass murders too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a tactical retard. He is going to fuck this up so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everything will work out OK.....
> 
> This drone attack will buy Trump at least 6 good months of bragging rights and stage material to use at his rallies.....I highly doubt he has anything planned beyond fist pumping the death of a bad guy....
> 
> 
> I say relax and let the man have his moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right, but I have my doubts.  We are taking credit for bombing an Iranian airport and killing the equivalent of ... our Secretary of Defense as he disembarked from a plane at Dulles.  I don't think this is going to amount to just....theatrics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This man is NOT the equivalent of our Secretary of State. He is a murderer who formulated terrorists attacks around the world and the murder of over 1,000 pro-democracy protesters in Iran. This is not complicated. He was planning an attack on Americans in the Middle-East. We took him out.
Click to expand...


And 10,000+ are mourning him.


----------



## Bush92

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Iran vs Saudi Arabia
> 
> Iran vs Israel...
> 
> Iran vs US.....
> 
> 
> The battlefields will ultimately be places like Yemen, Iraq, Syria -- but not the 4 countries I mentioned...
> 
> Proxy wars are fun, as long as they aren't happening in a town near you...


Iran vs. Israel...that war has been going on behind the scenes since the 1980’s. Would not be surprised if our ally Israel supplied us with actionable intelligence on what Iran was up to with regards to an impending attack inside Iraq.


----------



## Bush92

Penelope said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> sources leaking the attack was ordered by the president of the United States !!
> 
> 
> 
> Could be propaganda.  Why is it that when this kind of news is broadcast, suddenly it is no
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killing this general was a terrible escalation and a needless provocation.
> 
> Donnie campaigned on nonintervention then like his two warmongering predecessors, he mass murders too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a tactical retard. He is going to fuck this up so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everything will work out OK.....
> 
> This drone attack will buy Trump at least 6 good months of bragging rights and stage material to use at his rallies.....I highly doubt he has anything planned beyond fist pumping the death of a bad guy....
> 
> 
> I say relax and let the man have his moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right, but I have my doubts.  We are taking credit for bombing an Iranian airport and killing the equivalent of ... our Secretary of Defense as he disembarked from a plane at Dulles.  I don't think this is going to amount to just....theatrics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This man is NOT the equivalent of our Secretary of State. He is a murderer who formulated terrorists attacks around the world and the murder of over 1,000 pro-democracy protesters in Iran. This is not complicated. He was planning an attack on Americans in the Middle-East. We took him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 10,000+ are mourning him.
Click to expand...

And millions are cheering quietly in their homes. The man who murders innocent protesters in the streets is dead. Are you mourning him? Sounds like you want to cry? If Obama did this you would be cheering.


----------



## Bush92

JustAGuy1 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

I have provided the link for him severs times that it was a US operation and President Trump gave the green light for it. He refuses to recognize anything good about this President.


----------



## Bush92

JimBowie1958 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> its about time ! and going after the lranian leaders may be the new approach that will slap some sense into those murdering terrorist !! and it may also give the opposition inside of Iran the the boost they need to kick out the Islamic extremest running their country !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roflmao
> 
> Iran's Khamenei Taunted Trump Before Soleimani Strike: 'You Can't Do Anything' | Breitbart
> 
> Iranian dictator Ayatollah Ali Khamenei tweeted Wednesday that the U.S. was powerless to respond to Iran’s attacks against American contractors, soldiers, and diplomats: “You can’t do anything,” he taunted President Donald Trump.​
> OOOOOPPPPSSSS!
> 
> Democrats have still not learned this, so you cant really fault the Iranians entirely.
> 
> Dont pull the tail of the tiger Billionaire!
Click to expand...

Don't fuck with the Donald.


----------



## Bush92

OldLady said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> this puts the evil leadership in Iran on notice !! is this Trumps unorthodox strategy ?? hit the leaders ... without getting bogged down in another ground war ! is little rocket man in north Korea watching ?? this type of strength is the only thing that is respected by our enemies !
> 
> 
> 
> _this type of strength is the only thing that is respected by our enemies !_
> This could be true.  It is going to lead us into a real war, though, I fear.
Click to expand...

No fear. We have most powerful volunteer military in the world. Our men and women in uniform are highly motivated and understood the implications when they signed a contract and took an oath.


----------



## Bush92

Penelope said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> this puts the evil leadership in Iran on notice !! is this Trumps unorthodox strategy ?? hit the leaders ... without getting bogged down in another ground war ! is little rocket man in north Korea watching ?? this type of strength is the only thing that is respected by our enemies !
> 
> 
> 
> _this type of strength is the only thing that is respected by our enemies !_
> This could be true.  It is going to lead us into a real war, though, I fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp declared war on Iran a long time ago with stiff sanctions and pulling out of the Iran Agreement.
Click to expand...

The Iran agreement was shit. Gave concessions to a state sponsor of terrorism and allowed them to build a nuke...and get billions of $$$ for doing it. Fuck Iran.


----------



## depotoo

Penelope said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> sources leaking the attack was ordered by the president of the United States !!
> 
> 
> 
> Could be propaganda.  Why is it that when this kind of news is broadcast, suddenly it is no
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killing this general was a terrible escalation and a needless provocation.
> 
> Donnie campaigned on nonintervention then like his two warmongering predecessors, he mass murders too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a tactical retard. He is going to fuck this up so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everything will work out OK.....
> 
> This drone attack will buy Trump at least 6 good months of bragging rights and stage material to use at his rallies.....I highly doubt he has anything planned beyond fist pumping the death of a bad guy....
> 
> 
> I say relax and let the man have his moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right, but I have my doubts.  We are taking credit for bombing an Iranian airport and killing the equivalent of ... our Secretary of Defense as he disembarked from a plane at Dulles.  I don't think this is going to amount to just....theatrics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This man is NOT the equivalent of our Secretary of State. He is a murderer who formulated terrorists attacks around the world and the murder of over 1,000 pro-democracy protesters in Iran. This is not complicated. He was planning an attack on Americans in the Middle-East. We took him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 10,000+ are mourning him.
Click to expand...

And many celebrating


----------



## Bush92

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 298026



Guess he won’t be signing off on any terrorists attacks with that hand.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

depotoo said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> sources leaking the attack was ordered by the president of the United States !!
> 
> 
> 
> Could be propaganda.  Why is it that when this kind of news is broadcast, suddenly it is no
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a tactical retard. He is going to fuck this up so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everything will work out OK.....
> 
> This drone attack will buy Trump at least 6 good months of bragging rights and stage material to use at his rallies.....I highly doubt he has anything planned beyond fist pumping the death of a bad guy....
> 
> 
> I say relax and let the man have his moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right, but I have my doubts.  We are taking credit for bombing an Iranian airport and killing the equivalent of ... our Secretary of Defense as he disembarked from a plane at Dulles.  I don't think this is going to amount to just....theatrics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This man is NOT the equivalent of our Secretary of State. He is a murderer who formulated terrorists attacks around the world and the murder of over 1,000 pro-democracy protesters in Iran. This is not complicated. He was planning an attack on Americans in the Middle-East. We took him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 10,000+ are mourning him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And many celebrating
Click to expand...

fine people on both sides??


----------



## Bush92

depotoo said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> sources leaking the attack was ordered by the president of the United States !!
> 
> 
> 
> Could be propaganda.  Why is it that when this kind of news is broadcast, suddenly it is no
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a tactical retard. He is going to fuck this up so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everything will work out OK.....
> 
> This drone attack will buy Trump at least 6 good months of bragging rights and stage material to use at his rallies.....I highly doubt he has anything planned beyond fist pumping the death of a bad guy....
> 
> 
> I say relax and let the man have his moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right, but I have my doubts.  We are taking credit for bombing an Iranian airport and killing the equivalent of ... our Secretary of Defense as he disembarked from a plane at Dulles.  I don't think this is going to amount to just....theatrics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This man is NOT the equivalent of our Secretary of State. He is a murderer who formulated terrorists attacks around the world and the murder of over 1,000 pro-democracy protesters in Iran. This is not complicated. He was planning an attack on Americans in the Middle-East. We took him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 10,000+ are mourning him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And many celebrating
Click to expand...

Everyone loves it when an evil person dies.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Bush92 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have provided the link for him severs times that it was a US operation and President Trump gave the green light for it. He refuses to recognize anything good about this President.
Click to expand...


I have already recognized it...but I cannot go back and change the post I made before that information was made known.  

Fuck, I gave Trump all the credit in the world for his quick reaction to the attack on the embassy and even defended his actions against those that tried to disparage it.  Your willful ignorance is not a reflection on me.


----------



## Penelope

Bush92 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> sources leaking the attack was ordered by the president of the United States !!
> 
> 
> 
> Could be propaganda.  Why is it that when this kind of news is broadcast, suddenly it is no
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everything will work out OK.....
> 
> This drone attack will buy Trump at least 6 good months of bragging rights and stage material to use at his rallies.....I highly doubt he has anything planned beyond fist pumping the death of a bad guy....
> 
> 
> I say relax and let the man have his moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right, but I have my doubts.  We are taking credit for bombing an Iranian airport and killing the equivalent of ... our Secretary of Defense as he disembarked from a plane at Dulles.  I don't think this is going to amount to just....theatrics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This man is NOT the equivalent of our Secretary of State. He is a murderer who formulated terrorists attacks around the world and the murder of over 1,000 pro-democracy protesters in Iran. This is not complicated. He was planning an attack on Americans in the Middle-East. We took him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 10,000+ are mourning him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And many celebrating
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone loves it when an evil person dies.
Click to expand...


How was he evil?


----------



## Bush92

Wonder where Nancy Pelosi and Adam Schiff's vehicles are right now? Hmmmmmm  oh well, just daydreaming I guess.


----------



## depotoo

Penelope said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be propaganda.  Why is it that when this kind of news is broadcast, suddenly it is no
> I hope you're right, but I have my doubts.  We are taking credit for bombing an Iranian airport and killing the equivalent of ... our Secretary of Defense as he disembarked from a plane at Dulles.  I don't think this is going to amount to just....theatrics.
> 
> 
> 
> This man is NOT the equivalent of our Secretary of State. He is a murderer who formulated terrorists attacks around the world and the murder of over 1,000 pro-democracy protesters in Iran. This is not complicated. He was planning an attack on Americans in the Middle-East. We took him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 10,000+ are mourning him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And many celebrating
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone loves it when an evil person dies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How was he evil?
Click to expand...

Are you serious?  You are asking how was Soleimani evil?  Educate yourself!  He has kept the middle east stirred up for decades!  
Here, I’ll post a link to an in-depth article about him again, just for you-
The Shadow Commander


----------



## Jitss617

depotoo said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This man is NOT the equivalent of our Secretary of State. He is a murderer who formulated terrorists attacks around the world and the murder of over 1,000 pro-democracy protesters in Iran. This is not complicated. He was planning an attack on Americans in the Middle-East. We took him out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 10,000+ are mourning him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And many celebrating
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone loves it when an evil person dies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How was he evil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?  You are asking how was Soleimani evil?  Educate yourself!  He has kept the middle east stirred up for decades!
> Here, I’ll post a link to an in-depth article about him again, just for you-
> The Shadow Commander
Click to expand...

Don’t mind her she’s a dem female she’s not very smart


----------



## Bush92

Penelope said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be propaganda.  Why is it that when this kind of news is broadcast, suddenly it is no
> I hope you're right, but I have my doubts.  We are taking credit for bombing an Iranian airport and killing the equivalent of ... our Secretary of Defense as he disembarked from a plane at Dulles.  I don't think this is going to amount to just....theatrics.
> 
> 
> 
> This man is NOT the equivalent of our Secretary of State. He is a murderer who formulated terrorists attacks around the world and the murder of over 1,000 pro-democracy protesters in Iran. This is not complicated. He was planning an attack on Americans in the Middle-East. We took him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 10,000+ are mourning him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And many celebrating
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone loves it when an evil person dies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How was he evil?
Click to expand...

You have got to be kidding me? Question is too stupid to deserve response.


----------



## Bush92

depotoo said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This man is NOT the equivalent of our Secretary of State. He is a murderer who formulated terrorists attacks around the world and the murder of over 1,000 pro-democracy protesters in Iran. This is not complicated. He was planning an attack on Americans in the Middle-East. We took him out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 10,000+ are mourning him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And many celebrating
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone loves it when an evil person dies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How was he evil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?  You are asking how was Soleimani evil?  Educate yourself!  He has kept the middle east stirred up for decades!
> Here, I’ll post a link to an in-depth article about him again, just for you-
> The Shadow Commander
Click to expand...

I refused to entertain her completely dumbassed question.


----------



## depotoo

Bush92 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> And 10,000+ are mourning him.
> 
> 
> 
> And many celebrating
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone loves it when an evil person dies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How was he evil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?  You are asking how was Soleimani evil?  Educate yourself!  He has kept the middle east stirred up for decades!
> Here, I’ll post a link to an in-depth article about him again, just for you-
> The Shadow Commander
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I refused to entertain her completely dumbassed question.
Click to expand...

I keep hoping...  Lol


----------



## Crixus

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> sources leaking the attack was ordered by the president of the United States !!
> 
> 
> 
> Could be propaganda.  Why is it that when this kind of news is broadcast, suddenly it is no
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everything will work out OK.....
> 
> This drone attack will buy Trump at least 6 good months of bragging rights and stage material to use at his rallies.....I highly doubt he has anything planned beyond fist pumping the death of a bad guy....
> 
> 
> I say relax and let the man have his moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right, but I have my doubts.  We are taking credit for bombing an Iranian airport and killing the equivalent of ... our Secretary of Defense as he disembarked from a plane at Dulles.  I don't think this is going to amount to just....theatrics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What can they do? They going to attack a US navel vessel in the straights? Attack an embassy? Set some IED's? Iran can't do much. And just for kicks, had The guy who got droned been able to get SECDEF at Dulles they would do it in a heartbeat. This man getting vaporized is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said it was a bad thing.  I just think it may have very significant consequences, Crixus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To be sure. Killing folks always does. The only reservations I have about this is poll numbers will decied how we react to what's coming. Iran can't do anything real. What they can do is machine gun someone on the street in anytown USA and our weak polititions from the presidant on down not reacting because to do so would be a stinker in the polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran can't do anything real -- and they are a far more potent military threat than Iraq ever was....
> 
> However, we were still lied into a war with Iraq...…
> 
> My suggestion...do not let your sycophancy for party -- be it democrat or republican -- draw you into another war....
> 
> A war with Iran is wrong...no matter if it is a liberal who is saying it or a Trumper….
> 
> 
> The only distinction I will make is......I was against Iraq from the beginning, so its harder for any new propaganda to work on me....seen it before.....
Click to expand...



The only thing worse then a "party sycophant" is some stupid "Alex Jones/Rabid centrist" moron sneering down his nose at a person for voicing an opinion. In this case, you are the rabid centrist moron shooting for style points on a message board. You need to understand that anything you say is nothing but your opinion. So go fuck your self if that's what you need.


Second, there is no war with Iran. Sure, Iran has a capable military, but the fact is, they can not mobilize that military agains us. They can do what they always do which is give some kid $10,000 bucks to strap a bomb to his ass. We have drones for this very thing. We have drones so we do t have to send troops to go get these people. Not get locked into 20 years of war. I do agree, Iraq was a bad idea. I agree, Afghanistan was and IS a bad idea. Aside from specops guys, we should never have sent troops there in mass. Iran was given all kinds of shot to behave, the last thing being a literal pile of cash and they kept on. This was handled properly and this is how Saddam and his sons should have been dealt with. 

There were no lies. The man who got smoked has a long documented history of being a guy who needed killing.


----------



## Jitss617

A man could be responsible for blowing up hundreds of Americans and Democrats will side with the terrorist over trump ,, sick


----------



## Bush92

Crixus said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be propaganda.  Why is it that when this kind of news is broadcast, suddenly it is no
> I hope you're right, but I have my doubts.  We are taking credit for bombing an Iranian airport and killing the equivalent of ... our Secretary of Defense as he disembarked from a plane at Dulles.  I don't think this is going to amount to just....theatrics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can they do? They going to attack a US navel vessel in the straights? Attack an embassy? Set some IED's? Iran can't do much. And just for kicks, had The guy who got droned been able to get SECDEF at Dulles they would do it in a heartbeat. This man getting vaporized is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said it was a bad thing.  I just think it may have very significant consequences, Crixus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To be sure. Killing folks always does. The only reservations I have about this is poll numbers will decied how we react to what's coming. Iran can't do anything real. What they can do is machine gun someone on the street in anytown USA and our weak polititions from the presidant on down not reacting because to do so would be a stinker in the polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran can't do anything real -- and they are a far more potent military threat than Iraq ever was....
> 
> However, we were still lied into a war with Iraq...…
> 
> My suggestion...do not let your sycophancy for party -- be it democrat or republican -- draw you into another war....
> 
> A war with Iran is wrong...no matter if it is a liberal who is saying it or a Trumper….
> 
> 
> The only distinction I will make is......I was against Iraq from the beginning, so its harder for any new propaganda to work on me....seen it before.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing worse then a "party sycophant" is some stupid "Alex Jones/Rabid centrist" moron sneering down his nose at a person for voicing an opinion. In this case, you are the rabid centrist moron shooting for style points on a message board. You need to understand that anything you say is nothing but your opinion. So go fuck your self if that's what you need.
> 
> 
> Second, there is no war with Iran. Sure, Iran has a capable military, but the fact is, they can not mobilize that military agains us. They can do what they always do which is give some kid $10,000 bucks to strap a bomb to his ass. We have drones for this very thing. We have drones so we do t have to send troops to go get these people. Not get locked into 20 years of war. I do agree, Iraq was a bad idea. I agree, Afghanistan was and IS a bad idea. Aside from specops guys, we should never have sent troops there in mass. Iran was given all kinds of shot to behave, the last thing being a literal pile of cash and they kept on. This was handled properly and this is how Saddam and his sons should have been dealt with.
> 
> There were no lies. The man who got smoked has a long documented history of being a guy who needed killing.
Click to expand...

General Salami needed to be sliced up long time ago.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Penelope said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US just killed the piece of shit in charge of Republican Guard. Pentagon confirmed Trump gave direct order for the hit. Yes!
> Political reaction to Baghdad rocket attack killing Iranian general
> Don’t stop until we reach Tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man if I were Iran I'd want nukes, to fight fire with fire.  We have no use in the ME, none.
Click to expand...

This is a first. Wanting to see the US nuked to spite Trump. I would never post to the likes of you again.

Funny, I bet the nuke would land right on you

Yep Crap reputation number. All the same with you people.


----------



## Scamp

Great to see decisive, courageous and long overdue LEADERSHIP from the White House! TRUMP 2020!


----------



## Jitss617

Penelope said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US just killed the piece of shit in charge of Republican Guard. Pentagon confirmed Trump gave direct order for the hit. Yes!
> Political reaction to Baghdad rocket attack killing Iranian general
> Don’t stop until we reach Tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man if I were Iran I'd want nukes, to fight fire with fire.  We have no use in the ME, none.
Click to expand...

You are the reason for the second amendment


----------



## JimBowie1958

Bush92 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess he won’t be signing off on any terrorists attacks with that hand.
Click to expand...

Maybe he just wants to lend a hand?


----------



## White 6

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 80 million people live in Iran. I know many wonderful people from Iran. I don’t want 20 yr olds from Indiana to go there & kill civilians & kids & then get killed themselves. Imperial war is the darkest evil.
> 
> Do we really want to get into perpetual warfare in the Middle East? It's easy for politicians to pound the table & talk about how tough they are, but it will not be the sons & daughters of billionaires that get killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see no reason for troops on the ground in Iran except maybe infiltrated for Humint, or painting targets with IR.  Might be time for a new deck of playing cards with pictures on them.  Most of the people on the Iraqi playing cards were taken out by rockets and airdropped guided munitions.  I have no problem with targeted air strikes.  There is no excuse for another Regime Change strategy.  We're not good it.  We are much better just generally breaking crap and taking out specific people.  We're still stuck in the Middle East after we screwed up the entire Middle East with the last Regime Change war.  Specific targeted drone missions and and airstrikes as necessary, no ground forces. no need to get in a hurry either.  Just smack the crap out of them on an on provocation basis is fine.  Should have done that last year when they started taking oil tankers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Painting targets with IR?
> 
> STFU dumbass!  You don't have a fucking clue!
Click to expand...

Kiss off Rock.  We have done this for years. It works.  Hand held InfraRed target designation has been and still is highly effective for targeting small targets on the quick.  Not everything is done with drones.


----------



## bodecea

Grampa Murked U said:


> Yesterday most of the left were mocking Trump for a so called non response. Today Irans top general is magically killed and that same left wants to thank the sand crabs as if they have the ability and intel to do this without us.
> 
> Laughable fools


Actually, watch all the CRC orange cultists now cheer the coming war in the ME.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Jitss617

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday most of the left were mocking Trump for a so called non response. Today Irans top general is magically killed and that same left wants to thank the sand crabs as if they have the ability and intel to do this without us.
> 
> Laughable fools
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, watch all the CRC orange cultists now cheer the coming war in the ME.
Click to expand...

How’s that sandwich coming along Mary lol


----------



## Hellbilly

Jitss617 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> sources leaking the attack was ordered by the president of the United States !!
> 
> 
> 
> Could be propaganda.  Why is it that when this kind of news is broadcast, suddenly it is no
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everything will work out OK.....
> 
> This drone attack will buy Trump at least 6 good months of bragging rights and stage material to use at his rallies.....I highly doubt he has anything planned beyond fist pumping the death of a bad guy....
> 
> 
> I say relax and let the man have his moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right, but I have my doubts.  We are taking credit for bombing an Iranian airport and killing the equivalent of ... our Secretary of Defense as he disembarked from a plane at Dulles.  I don't think this is going to amount to just....theatrics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What can they do? They going to attack a US navel vessel in the straights? Attack an embassy? Set some IED's? Iran can't do much. And just for kicks, had The guy who got droned been able to get SECDEF at Dulles they would do it in a heartbeat. This man getting vaporized is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said it was a bad thing.  I just think it may have very significant consequences, Crixus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh there will be consequences. None will be good for the American or Iranian people, but the ruling class will be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Americans is this guy responsible for blowing off limbs and killing
Click to expand...


Probably not as many as the United States military.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday most of the left were mocking Trump for a so called non response. Today Irans top general is magically killed and that same left wants to thank the sand crabs as if they have the ability and intel to do this without us.
> 
> Laughable fools
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, watch all the CRC orange cultists now cheer the coming war in the ME.
Click to expand...

I suspect there will be as many or more that are anti war. Diversity of opinion, something the left prohibits. Just look at y'alls treatment of Gabbords


----------



## eagle1462010

Iran killed 608 American troops in Iraq War, Pentagon says in revised casualty estimate


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Penelope

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US just killed the piece of shit in charge of Republican Guard. Pentagon confirmed Trump gave direct order for the hit. Yes!
> Political reaction to Baghdad rocket attack killing Iranian general
> Don’t stop until we reach Tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man if I were Iran I'd want nukes, to fight fire with fire.  We have no use in the ME, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a first. Wanting to see the US nuked to spite Trump. I would never post to the likes of you again.
> 
> Funny, I bet the nuke would land right on you
> 
> Yep Crap reputation number. All the same with you people.
Click to expand...


Well if they had nukes we would not mess with them, when was the last time the US talked about attacking Pakistan.


----------



## Penelope

eagle1462010 said:


> Iran killed 608 American troops in Iraq War, Pentagon says in revised casualty estimate



Gee, what were American troops doing in Iraq??


----------



## Penelope

Jitss617 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US just killed the piece of shit in charge of Republican Guard. Pentagon confirmed Trump gave direct order for the hit. Yes!
> Political reaction to Baghdad rocket attack killing Iranian general
> Don’t stop until we reach Tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man if I were Iran I'd want nukes, to fight fire with fire.  We have no use in the ME, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the reason for the second amendment
Click to expand...


When was the last time the US put sanctions on Pakistan??  Why would you want the 2nd amendment, I live in the US and was born here, I'm white to boot.


----------



## eagle1462010

Penelope said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran killed 608 American troops in Iraq War, Pentagon says in revised casualty estimate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what were American troops doing in Iraq??
Click to expand...

The same thing they will do in Iran if Iran wants to push it............Iranian EFP's killed many Americans......and until they pay a price for it..........they will not stop.

Did they get the message the other day............or do they need to get their asses educated again........

As you ignore the proxy war over there, their support of terrorism, Hezballah, and terror attacked BY IRAN over the decades....going back farther than the marines killed in Lebannon............

Their Fing little General just got blown away......what the hell are they going to do about it......


----------



## depotoo

Penelope said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US just killed the piece of shit in charge of Republican Guard. Pentagon confirmed Trump gave direct order for the hit. Yes!
> Political reaction to Baghdad rocket attack killing Iranian general
> Don’t stop until we reach Tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man if I were Iran I'd want nukes, to fight fire with fire.  We have no use in the ME, none.
Click to expand...

That substantiates where your allegiance lies.  Sometimes I wonder if you aren’t related to Omar...


----------



## eagle1462010

Iran has killed or wounded thousands of Americans via the proxy war, and their proxy Quds over there.........

Americans have died from them.............and still these so called Americans on this thread take the side of Iran over our forces..........VERY TELLING.....


----------



## eagle1462010

Reagan should have let us stomp their butts back then................would have saved a lot of dang trouble decades later.


----------



## Polishprince

Penelope said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US just killed the piece of shit in charge of Republican Guard. Pentagon confirmed Trump gave direct order for the hit. Yes!
> Political reaction to Baghdad rocket attack killing Iranian general
> Don’t stop until we reach Tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man if I were Iran I'd want nukes, to fight fire with fire.  We have no use in the ME, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the reason for the second amendment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last time the US put sanctions on Pakistan??  Why would you want the 2nd amendment, I live in the US and was born here, I'm white to boot.
Click to expand...



The Right to Bear Arms is so important in America here in America. 

Have you forgotten the lessons of Dr. Martin Luther King, who the libs denied a gun permit , back in the day.

The renowned theologian, a registered Republican who never got involved in "same sex marriage", needed a gun.

But he didn't have one on the motel balcony in Memphis.   So instead of returning fire and leaving the liberal Jim Ray dead where he stood,  government employees got a holiday in January.


----------



## Jitss617

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be propaganda.  Why is it that when this kind of news is broadcast, suddenly it is no
> I hope you're right, but I have my doubts.  We are taking credit for bombing an Iranian airport and killing the equivalent of ... our Secretary of Defense as he disembarked from a plane at Dulles.  I don't think this is going to amount to just....theatrics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can they do? They going to attack a US navel vessel in the straights? Attack an embassy? Set some IED's? Iran can't do much. And just for kicks, had The guy who got droned been able to get SECDEF at Dulles they would do it in a heartbeat. This man getting vaporized is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said it was a bad thing.  I just think it may have very significant consequences, Crixus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh there will be consequences. None will be good for the American or Iranian people, but the ruling class will be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Americans is this guy responsible for blowing off limbs and killing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not as many as the United States military.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ahhh so Americans deserved it.. you have a very bad future lol


----------



## Jitss617

Penelope said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US just killed the piece of shit in charge of Republican Guard. Pentagon confirmed Trump gave direct order for the hit. Yes!
> Political reaction to Baghdad rocket attack killing Iranian general
> Don’t stop until we reach Tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man if I were Iran I'd want nukes, to fight fire with fire.  We have no use in the ME, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the reason for the second amendment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last time the US put sanctions on Pakistan??  Why would you want the 2nd amendment, I live in the US and was born here, I'm white to boot.
Click to expand...

Listen pea brain go away


----------



## depotoo

Johnlaw said:


> Donald Trump tweets:
> 
> Nov. 29, 2011: “In order to get elected, Barack Obama will start a war with Iran.”
> 
> Oct. 6, 2012: “Now that Obama’s numbers are in a tailspin watch for him to launch a strike in Libya or Iran. He is desperate.”
> 
> Oct. 22, 2012: “Don’t let Obama play the Iran card in order to start a war in order to get elected – be careful Republicans!”
> 
> Anyone hear of Wag the Dog.


Honey, don’t mess with Americans.  Trump laid that out long ago.  
If this had happened the day after he took office, you would still blame him in some fashion. He is desperate for nothing.  You look rather silly.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

gipper said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applause in any case.  If the Iranians retaliate, return it tenfold.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah kill those women and children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just bomb military installations,simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet they never do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did in the Gulf war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civilians still died but you’re right, the number was small.  A war with Iran will be much different than with Saddam’s Iraq. The civilian death toll could be massive.
Click to expand...


  I dont see why.
Our munitions are extremely accurate so collateral damage will be greatly reduced. Unless of course they pull a Palestinian and put a bunch of civilians on military bases as human shields.


----------



## Polishprince

eagle1462010 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran killed 608 American troops in Iraq War, Pentagon says in revised casualty estimate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what were American troops doing in Iraq??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same thing they will do in Iran if Iran wants to push it............Iranian EFP's killed many Americans......and until they pay a price for it..........they will not stop.
> 
> Did they get the message the other day............or do they need to get their asses educated again........
> 
> As you ignore the proxy war over there, their support of terrorism, Hezballah, and terror attacked BY IRAN over the decades....going back farther than the marines killed in Lebannon............
> 
> Their Fing little General just got blown away......what the hell are they going to do about it......
Click to expand...




The Supreme Leader got the message I think.   If he didn't, he'll do something stupid and face a similar end as his underling Soleimani did yesterday evening.   Roasting in hell as the piece of shit he is.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Penelope said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US just killed the piece of shit in charge of Republican Guard. Pentagon confirmed Trump gave direct order for the hit. Yes!
> Political reaction to Baghdad rocket attack killing Iranian general
> Don’t stop until we reach Tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man if I were Iran I'd want nukes, to fight fire with fire.  We have no use in the ME, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a first. Wanting to see the US nuked to spite Trump. I would never post to the likes of you again.
> 
> Funny, I bet the nuke would land right on you
> 
> Yep Crap reputation number. All the same with you people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if they had nukes we would not mess with them, when was the last time the US talked about attacking Pakistan.
Click to expand...

They'd use the GD things on us first. If you went to the ME they'd dig a hole up to your neck and run a F lawnmower of it

Sorry my first post was a little harsh.............But the smell of dead terrorists in the morn brings tingles up my legs.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lipush said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah kill those women and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bomb military installations,simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet they never do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did in the Gulf war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civilians still died but you’re right, the number was small.  A war with Iran will be much different than with Saddam’s Iraq. The civilian death toll could be massive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My guess is, we'll pay with our blood sooner than you guys will pay with yours.
Click to expand...


  Israel has wanted to take this guy out for a long time and the US said no.
   I dont see how it would make a difference here.
You kill em or we kill em the end result is the same,they'll hit Israel regardless.


----------



## eagle1462010

Trump's Tweet after the hit.


----------



## Jitss617




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Rocko said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just bomb military installations,simple.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they never do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did in the Gulf war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civilians still died but you’re right, the number was small.  A war with Iran will be much different than with Saddam’s Iraq. The civilian death toll could be massive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My guess is, we'll pay with our blood sooner than you guys will pay with yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He’s worried about Iranian civilians, which I understand, no one wants to see civilians die, anywhere. But, yes, American civilians won’t be in danger.
Click to expand...


   I have to disagree with that.
Iran is after all the leading financier and supporter of terrorism.
  I dont think they could pull off another 9/11 but they could hit us here on a smaller scale.


----------



## depotoo

eagle1462010 said:


> Iran has killed or wounded thousands of Americans via the proxy war, and their proxy Quds over there.........
> 
> Americans have died from them.............and still these so called Americans on this thread take the side of Iran over our forces..........VERY TELLING.....


From the New Yorker link I shared earlier-

In 2004, the Quds Force began flooding Iraq with lethal roadside bombs that the Americans referred to as E.F.P.s, for “explosively formed projectiles.” The E.F.P.s, which fire a molten copper slug able to penetrate armor, began to wreak havoc on American troops, accounting for nearly twenty per cent of combat deaths. E.F.P.s could be made only by skilled technicians, and they were often triggered by sophisticated motion sensors. “There was zero question where they were coming from,” General Stanley McChrystal, who at the time was the head of the Joint Special Operations Command, told me. “We knew where all the factories were in Iran. The E.F.P.s killed hundreds of Americans.”

Suleimani’s campaign against the United States crossed the Sunni-Shiite divide, which he has always been willing to set aside for a larger purpose. Iraqi and Western officials told me that, early in the war, Suleimani encouraged the head of intelligence for the Assad regime to facilitate the movement of Sunni extremists through Syria to fight the Americans. In many cases, Al Qaeda was also allowed a degree of freedom in Iran as well.


----------



## eagle1462010

depotoo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has killed or wounded thousands of Americans via the proxy war, and their proxy Quds over there.........
> 
> Americans have died from them.............and still these so called Americans on this thread take the side of Iran over our forces..........VERY TELLING.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the New Yorker link I shared earlier-
> 
> In 2004, the Quds Force began flooding Iraq with lethal roadside bombs that the Americans referred to as E.F.P.s, for “explosively formed projectiles.” The E.F.P.s, which fire a molten copper slug able to penetrate armor, began to wreak havoc on American troops, accounting for nearly twenty per cent of combat deaths. E.F.P.s could be made only by skilled technicians, and they were often triggered by sophisticated motion sensors. “There was zero question where they were coming from,” General Stanley McChrystal, who at the time was the head of the Joint Special Operations Command, told me. “We knew where all the factories were in Iran. The E.F.P.s killed hundreds of Americans.”
> 
> Suleimani’s campaign against the United States crossed the Sunni-Shiite divide, which he has always been willing to set aside for a larger purpose. Iraqi and Western officials told me that, early in the war, Suleimani encouraged the head of intelligence for the Assad regime to facilitate the movement of Sunni extremists through Syria to fight the Americans. In many cases, Al Qaeda was also allowed a degree of freedom in Iran as well.
Click to expand...

We should have blown those places to hell 15 years ago......


----------



## depotoo

Polishprince said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran killed 608 American troops in Iraq War, Pentagon says in revised casualty estimate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what were American troops doing in Iraq??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same thing they will do in Iran if Iran wants to push it............Iranian EFP's killed many Americans......and until they pay a price for it..........they will not stop.
> 
> Did they get the message the other day............or do they need to get their asses educated again........
> 
> As you ignore the proxy war over there, their support of terrorism, Hezballah, and terror attacked BY IRAN over the decades....going back farther than the marines killed in Lebannon............
> 
> Their Fing little General just got blown away......what the hell are they going to do about it......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Supreme Leader got the message I think.   If he didn't, he'll do something stupid and face a similar end as his underling Soleimani did yesterday evening.   Roasting in hell as the piece of shit he is.
Click to expand...

People need to remember they just lost their chief strategist.  Iran probably is fumbling about now, thinking what to do now.  He has been their main man for decades.


----------



## Penelope

*Event*:  Today, at approximately at 1600, Majlis Wahdat Ul Muslimeen is expected to protest at the Lahore Press Club near Shimla Hill Circle.  This protest is against the killing of Iranian General Qassem Soleimani in Iraq. 

The protest may cause traffic delays, unplanned transportation disruptions, and increased police presence has been deployed.  Cellular service in the city may be interrupted during this period.
Security Alert - U. S. Consulate General Lahore, Pakistan | U.S. Embassy & Consulates in Pakistan


----------



## depotoo

Penelope said:


> *Event*:  Today, at approximately at 1600, Majlis Wahdat Ul Muslimeen is expected to protest at the Lahore Press Club near Shimla Hill Circle.  This protest is against the killing of Iranian General Qassem Soleimani in Iraq.
> 
> The protest may cause traffic delays, unplanned transportation disruptions, and increased police presence has been deployed.  Cellular service in the city may be interrupted during this period.
> Security Alert - U. S. Consulate General Lahore, Pakistan | U.S. Embassy & Consulates in Pakistan


And?


----------



## Hellbilly

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> What can they do? They going to attack a US navel vessel in the straights? Attack an embassy? Set some IED's? Iran can't do much. And just for kicks, had The guy who got droned been able to get SECDEF at Dulles they would do it in a heartbeat. This man getting vaporized is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was a bad thing.  I just think it may have very significant consequences, Crixus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh there will be consequences. None will be good for the American or Iranian people, but the ruling class will be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Americans is this guy responsible for blowing off limbs and killing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not as many as the United States military.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh so Americans deserved it.
Click to expand...


Why do you think Americans deserved it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle1462010

Quds forces targeted Americans.........killed one and wounded others.........Did they think Obama was still President........LOL

Did they get the message...............hmmmm


----------



## aaronleland

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say
> 
> 
> 
> Obama refused to kill him for yrs
Click to expand...


Obama? This guy has been around since Reagan was selling Iran weapons.


----------



## irosie91

Bush92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This man is NOT the equivalent of our Secretary of State. He is a murderer who formulated terrorists attacks around the world and the murder of over 1,000 pro-democracy protesters in Iran. This is not complicated. He was planning an attack on Americans in the Middle-East. We took him out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 10,000+ are mourning him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And many celebrating
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone loves it when an evil person dies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How was he evil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have got to be kidding me? Question is too stupid to deserve response.
Click to expand...



she's not kidding.    Right now general salami is grabbing halal pussies
in Jannah


----------



## eagle1462010

aaronleland said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say
> 
> 
> 
> Obama refused to kill him for yrs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama? This guy has been around since Reagan was selling Iran weapons.
Click to expand...

Bush didn't take the asshole out either.  Should have been done as early as 2004


----------



## depotoo

aaronleland said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say
> 
> 
> 
> Obama refused to kill him for yrs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama? This guy has been around since Reagan was selling Iran weapons.
Click to expand...

He has kept the middle east buzzing in turmoil and death for decades.


----------



## basquebromance

"The United States has paid Iraq Billions of Dollars a year, for many years. That is on top of all else we have done for them. The people of Iraq don’t want to be dominated & controlled by Iran, but ultimately, that is their choice. Over the last 15 years, Iran has gained more and more control over Iraq, and the people of Iraq are not happy with that. It will never end well!" - President Trump

personally, i love being dominated...if you know what i mean!


----------



## aaronleland

eagle1462010 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say
> 
> 
> 
> Obama refused to kill him for yrs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama? This guy has been around since Reagan was selling Iran weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush didn't take the asshole out either.  Should have been done as early as 2004
Click to expand...


No. The Bush administration actually collaborated with him to fight the Taliban up until he made his "axis of Evil" speech.


----------



## skews13

yidnar said:


> its about time ! and going after the lranian leaders may be the new approach that will slap some sense into those murdering terrorist !! and it may also give the opposition inside of Iran the the boost they need to kick out the Islamic extremest running their country !



So if a war breaks out with Iran are you going over there to fight it?


----------



## eagle1462010

aaronleland said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say
> 
> 
> 
> Obama refused to kill him for yrs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama? This guy has been around since Reagan was selling Iran weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush didn't take the asshole out either.  Should have been done as early as 2004
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The Bush administration actually collaborated with him to fight the Taliban up until he made his "axis of Evil" speech.
Click to expand...

Well a lot of weapons manufacturers make a lot of money on long wars..............We should have done what needed to be done early on and got the hell out...........6 Trillion later with 8 Trillion cost long term..........tons of borrowed money to the manufacturers.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

aaronleland said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say
> 
> 
> 
> Obama refused to kill him for yrs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama? This guy has been around since Reagan was selling Iran weapons.
Click to expand...

In exchange for American lives,that was a good deal. You weren't alive obviously when the Soviets were the main enemy.

If you were in Iran ready to be hacked to pieces, would you thank Reagan for saving you<<<<<<<<This is the only way an individual can look at it. So answer me that question.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

THINKING QUESTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How many bombs could Iran make with 3 F plane loads of unmarked bills in every currency imaginable?????????????

Who has the courage to answer that.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dana7360 said:


> He was killed at an air strike at the airport in Baghdad.
> 
> This is very bad. I hope it won't lead to more violence.
> 
> Iran's Soleimani and Iraq's Muhandis killed in air strike: militia spokesman



You must be inconsolable at your loss.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Golfing Gator said:


> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.



False, but thanks for lying Goofball Goosestepper.


----------



## skews13

eagle1462010 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say
> 
> 
> 
> Obama refused to kill him for yrs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama? This guy has been around since Reagan was selling Iran weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush didn't take the asshole out either.  Should have been done as early as 2004
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The Bush administration actually collaborated with him to fight the Taliban up until he made his "axis of Evil" speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well a lot of weapons manufacturers make a lot of money on long wars..............We should have done what needed to be done early on and got the hell out...........6 Trillion later with 8 Trillion cost long term..........tons of borrowed money to the manufacturers.
Click to expand...


----------



## eagle1462010

skews13 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama refused to kill him for yrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama? This guy has been around since Reagan was selling Iran weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush didn't take the asshole out either.  Should have been done as early as 2004
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The Bush administration actually collaborated with him to fight the Taliban up until he made his "axis of Evil" speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well a lot of weapons manufacturers make a lot of money on long wars..............We should have done what needed to be done early on and got the hell out...........6 Trillion later with 8 Trillion cost long term..........tons of borrowed money to the manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Who the hell says we are going to War................these were responses from Quds starting it.......Iran knows they can't win this.


----------



## Jitss617

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was a bad thing.  I just think it may have very significant consequences, Crixus.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh there will be consequences. None will be good for the American or Iranian people, but the ruling class will be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Americans is this guy responsible for blowing off limbs and killing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not as many as the United States military.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh so Americans deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think Americans deserved it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ahh you want to play stupid? That’s why we have the second amendment


----------



## basquebromance

"If you’ve been to a VA hospital in recent years and seen a young man missing limbs, there’s a reasonable chance Qasem Soleimani is responsible for it. He’s unquestionably an enemy of America and I’m glad he’s dead and I’m bummed it was a quick death." - Jesse Kelly, as retweeted by Trump!


----------



## Jitss617

skews13 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama refused to kill him for yrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama? This guy has been around since Reagan was selling Iran weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush didn't take the asshole out either.  Should have been done as early as 2004
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The Bush administration actually collaborated with him to fight the Taliban up until he made his "axis of Evil" speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well a lot of weapons manufacturers make a lot of money on long wars..............We should have done what needed to be done early on and got the hell out...........6 Trillion later with 8 Trillion cost long term..........tons of borrowed money to the manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Didn’t trump save our kids lives?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Uncensored2008 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False, but thanks for lying Goofball Goosestepper.
Click to expand...


I did not lie dumb fuck, the initial reports indicated it was done by them.  Do try and keep up


----------



## irosie91

basquebromance said:


> "The United States has paid Iraq Billions of Dollars a year, for many years. That is on top of all else we have done for them. The people of Iraq don’t want to be dominated & controlled by Iran, but ultimately, that is their choice. Over the last 15 years, Iran has gained more and more control over Iraq, and the people of Iraq are not happy with that. It will never end well!" - President Trump
> 
> personally, i love being dominated...if you know what i mean!



what do you mean?


----------



## eagle1462010

Golfing Gator said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False, but thanks for lying Goofball Goosestepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not lie dumb fuck, the initial reports indicated it was done by them.  Do try and keep up
Click to expand...

More FAKE NEWS.......Imagine that............was it the NY Times.


----------



## basquebromance

irosie91 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The United States has paid Iraq Billions of Dollars a year, for many years. That is on top of all else we have done for them. The people of Iraq don’t want to be dominated & controlled by Iran, but ultimately, that is their choice. Over the last 15 years, Iran has gained more and more control over Iraq, and the people of Iraq are not happy with that. It will never end well!" - President Trump
> 
> personally, i love being dominated...if you know what i mean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean?
Click to expand...

it goes without saying, folks!


----------



## Golfing Gator

eagle1462010 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False, but thanks for lying Goofball Goosestepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not lie dumb fuck, the initial reports indicated it was done by them.  Do try and keep up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More FAKE NEWS.......Imagine that............was it the NY Times.
Click to expand...


FoxNews actually.  It was a link that was given.


----------



## eagle1462010

Golfing Gator said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False, but thanks for lying Goofball Goosestepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not lie dumb fuck, the initial reports indicated it was done by them.  Do try and keep up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More FAKE NEWS.......Imagine that............was it the NY Times.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FoxNews actually.  It was a link that was given.
Click to expand...

There is no link in the Ops first post.............The first links in this thread said air strikes not rockets.


----------



## Penelope

aaronleland said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say
> 
> 
> 
> Obama refused to kill him for yrs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama? This guy has been around since Reagan was selling Iran weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush didn't take the asshole out either.  Should have been done as early as 2004
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The Bush administration actually collaborated with him to fight the Taliban up until he made his "axis of Evil" speech.
Click to expand...





Persistence Of Memory said:


> THINKING QUESTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How many bombs could Iran make with 3 F plane loads of unmarked bills in every currency imaginable?????????????
> 
> Who has the courage to answer that.



Their money with interest. And they did not make any enrichment till tramp ripped up the Iran Deal.


----------



## basquebromance

The _Washington Examiner_ dubbed Soleimani “Iran's terrorist in chief.”

but war with Iran would be disastrous

Iran is a much larger country than Iraq, with roughly three times the landmass, a much less favorable, mountainous geography, and almost four times the population. Iran has a much larger military, with estimates as high as half a million troops.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

eagle1462010 said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama? This guy has been around since Reagan was selling Iran weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> Bush didn't take the asshole out either.  Should have been done as early as 2004
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The Bush administration actually collaborated with him to fight the Taliban up until he made his "axis of Evil" speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well a lot of weapons manufacturers make a lot of money on long wars..............We should have done what needed to be done early on and got the hell out...........6 Trillion later with 8 Trillion cost long term..........tons of borrowed money to the manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell says we are going to War................these were responses from Quds starting it.......Iran knows they can't win this.
Click to expand...

That has been their automatic salivating Pavlov knee jerk for decades.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Penelope said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in America.. use the Troops to get these people out of my country!! I want out of the Middle East! Protect our country! I want to see invaders blown up!
> Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say
> 
> 
> 
> Obama refused to kill him for yrs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama? This guy has been around since Reagan was selling Iran weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush didn't take the asshole out either.  Should have been done as early as 2004
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The Bush administration actually collaborated with him to fight the Taliban up until he made his "axis of Evil" speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> THINKING QUESTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How many bombs could Iran make with 3 F plane loads of unmarked bills in every currency imaginable?????????????
> 
> Who has the courage to answer that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their money with interest. And they did not make any enrichment till tramp ripped up the Iran Deal.
Click to expand...

Penelope. Go outside and wave the Iranian flag screeching at the top of your lungs.

How much has Iran paid for all our lives and limbs lost. Remember Lebanon???


----------



## Golfing Gator

eagle1462010 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False, but thanks for lying Goofball Goosestepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not lie dumb fuck, the initial reports indicated it was done by them.  Do try and keep up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More FAKE NEWS.......Imagine that............was it the NY Times.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FoxNews actually.  It was a link that was given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no link in the Ops first post.............The first links in this thread said air strikes not rockets.
Click to expand...


This thread is the result of 4 merged threads.  If you look at the post I made 7:49pm last night you will see the quote from the story.  Sorry I do not have a post number but they do not show up in the mobile version.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Golfing Gator said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False, but thanks for lying Goofball Goosestepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not lie dumb fuck, the initial reports indicated it was done by them.  Do try and keep up
Click to expand...


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

In reading some of the posts here. I wonder who the enemy really is?  The vaporized dude now F 72 goats, or our lovely posters


----------



## eagle1462010

Golfing Gator said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False, but thanks for lying Goofball Goosestepper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie dumb fuck, the initial reports indicated it was done by them.  Do try and keep up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More FAKE NEWS.......Imagine that............was it the NY Times.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FoxNews actually.  It was a link that was given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no link in the Ops first post.............The first links in this thread said air strikes not rockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is the result of 4 merged threads.  If you look at the post I made 7:49pm last night you will see the quote from the story.  Sorry I do not have a post number but they do not show up in the mobile version.
Click to expand...

I went to the Fox news site...........airstrikes killed him............Not Iraqi's...Only error I see is rocket attacks in the title.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Golfing Gator said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False, but thanks for lying Goofball Goosestepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not lie dumb fuck, the initial reports indicated it was done by them.  Do try and keep up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More FAKE NEWS.......Imagine that............was it the NY Times.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FoxNews actually.  It was a link that was given.
Click to expand...


The one that says;

{"The American and Israeli enemy is responsible for killing the mujahideen Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis and Qassem Soleimani," said Ahmed al-Assadi, a spokesman for Iraq's Popular Mobilisation Forces umbrella grouping of Iran-backed militias. (Reporting by Ahmed Rasheed and Ahmed Aboulenein; Editing by Christian Schmollinger)}


You lied, you got caught.


----------



## Crixus

basquebromance said:


> The _Washington Examiner_ dubbed Soleimani “Iran's terrorist in chief.”
> 
> but war with Iran would be disastrous
> 
> Iran is a much larger country than Iraq, with roughly three times the landmass, a much less favorable, mountainous geography, and almost four times the population. Iran has a much larger military, with estimates as high as half a million troops.




Troops that need bullets, beans and band aids. It's like that dude said in that book about fighting wars, you fight the enemy where the enemy isn't. This guy wasn't in Iran. He doesn't listen to "the guy" I guess. There was s no war with Iran. If they get uppity, another general gets the drone. It's what they were made for.


----------



## depotoo

Golfing Gator said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False, but thanks for lying Goofball Goosestepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not lie dumb fuck, the initial reports indicated it was done by them.  Do try and keep up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More FAKE NEWS.......Imagine that............was it the NY Times.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FoxNews actually.  It was a link that was given.
Click to expand...

Find that link.  I was following it from before anyone else here and never saw that from Fox.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Golfing Gator said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False, but thanks for lying Goofball Goosestepper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie dumb fuck, the initial reports indicated it was done by them.  Do try and keep up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More FAKE NEWS.......Imagine that............was it the NY Times.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nch of bulls
> 
> FoxNews actually.  It was a link that was given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no link in the Ops first post.............The first links in this thread said air strikes not rockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is the result of 4 merged threads.  If you look at the post I made 7:49pm last night you will see the quote from the story.  Sorry I do not have a post number but they do not show up in the mobile version.
Click to expand...

Why do some these people here act like hall monitors if you aren't 100% on topic. What a F bunch of steaming horse S

Like that Admiral idiot. I thought I was posting to you in the Badlands when I asked about irons. Then the Ftard tells me at 3am about the post.............Mind your own biz Admiral Ahole


----------



## Golfing Gator

eagle1462010 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie dumb fuck, the initial reports indicated it was done by them.  Do try and keep up
> 
> 
> 
> More FAKE NEWS.......Imagine that............was it the NY Times.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FoxNews actually.  It was a link that was given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no link in the Ops first post.............The first links in this thread said air strikes not rockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is the result of 4 merged threads.  If you look at the post I made 7:49pm last night you will see the quote from the story.  Sorry I do not have a post number but they do not show up in the mobile version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to the Fox news site...........airstrikes killed him............Not Iraqi's...Only error I see is rocket attacks in the title.
Click to expand...


FoxNews like all sites update the stories as they are happening.  The quote from FoxNews is in the post I spoke of.

Not sure what more you need.


----------



## depotoo

Golfing Gator said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More FAKE NEWS.......Imagine that............was it the NY Times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FoxNews actually.  It was a link that was given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no link in the Ops first post.............The first links in this thread said air strikes not rockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is the result of 4 merged threads.  If you look at the post I made 7:49pm last night you will see the quote from the story.  Sorry I do not have a post number but they do not show up in the mobile version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to the Fox news site...........airstrikes killed him............Not Iraqi's...Only error I see is rocket attacks in the title.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FoxNews like all sites update the stories as they are happening.  The quote from FoxNews is in the post I spoke of.
> 
> Not sure what more you need.
Click to expand...

No, they never reported that.


----------



## Golfing Gator

depotoo said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False, but thanks for lying Goofball Goosestepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not lie dumb fuck, the initial reports indicated it was done by them.  Do try and keep up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More FAKE NEWS.......Imagine that............was it the NY Times.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FoxNews actually.  It was a link that was given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find that link.  I was following it from before anyone else here and never saw that from Fox.
Click to expand...

See post # 19


----------



## eagle1462010

Golfing Gator said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More FAKE NEWS.......Imagine that............was it the NY Times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FoxNews actually.  It was a link that was given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no link in the Ops first post.............The first links in this thread said air strikes not rockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is the result of 4 merged threads.  If you look at the post I made 7:49pm last night you will see the quote from the story.  Sorry I do not have a post number but they do not show up in the mobile version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to the Fox news site...........airstrikes killed him............Not Iraqi's...Only error I see is rocket attacks in the title.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FoxNews like all sites update the stories as they are happening.  The quote from FoxNews is in the post I spoke of.
> 
> Not sure what more you need.
Click to expand...

I went back and it's not there.....only one shows airstrike.........


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Persistence Of Memory said:


> In reading some of the posts here. I wonder who the enemy really is?  The vaporized dude now F 72 goats, or our lovely posters


There are many miserable posters here who are failures in life and they know it.  They hate themselves because they are worthless individuals living unfulfilling lives.  They hate their own society because they hate themselves, and so they side with the enemies of our country as a form of nihilistic and very juvenile process of acting out.  None of them actually stand for anything, as all they know is what they hate. 

 People who are contributing to society simply don't go there. They do not support America's enemies because they ARE contributing to society and so doing so would be stupid.  It is only those who contribute nothing at all who do this.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

There are 2 grave mistakes our country  made that we all agree on

1-We shoulda been picking our own F cotton
2- Every war except WW2 has been unmitigated disasters. Every regime change brings one worse than the other.


----------



## eagle1462010

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did not do it, the Iraqis did.
> 
> Good kill for them.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that’s true.. I don’t want any more war in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From your link...._Iraq’s Security Media Cell, which released information regarding Iraqi security, said the three Katyusha rockets landed near the cargo hall._
> 
> Katyusha rockets are not used by the US troops.
Click to expand...

And I clicked it........where is it............


----------



## basquebromance

Buttigieg statement...


----------



## Golfing Gator

eagle1462010 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> FoxNews actually.  It was a link that was given.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no link in the Ops first post.............The first links in this thread said air strikes not rockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is the result of 4 merged threads.  If you look at the post I made 7:49pm last night you will see the quote from the story.  Sorry I do not have a post number but they do not show up in the mobile version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to the Fox news site...........airstrikes killed him............Not Iraqi's...Only error I see is rocket attacks in the title.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FoxNews like all sites update the stories as they are happening.  The quote from FoxNews is in the post I spoke of.
> 
> Not sure what more you need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and it's not there.....only one shows airstrike.........
Click to expand...


Post #19 has the copied and pasted quote.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Dogmaphobe said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reading some of the posts here. I wonder who the enemy really is?  The vaporized dude now F 72 goats, or our lovely posters
> 
> 
> 
> There are many miserable posters here who are failures in life and they know it.  They hate themselves because they are worthless individuals living unfulfilling lives.  They hate their own society because they hate themselves, and so they side with the enemies of our country as a form of nihilistic and very juvenile process of acting out.  None of them actually stand for anything, as all they know is what they hate.
> 
> People who are contributing to society simply don't go there. They do not support America's enemies because they ARE contributing to society and so doing so would be stupid.  It is only those who contribute nothing at all who do this.
Click to expand...

These idiots don't even know what they hate. Just bobbing heads with an IV of CNN dripping in their brain


----------



## basquebromance

Contrary to the cheering from war-loving Republicans like Sassy Ben Sasse, there is nothing “brave” about President Trump having ordered the death strike on Soleimani.


Military action abroad is the least brave thing a president can do, because both Republicans and Democrats in Washington, and much of the national media, tend to like it. Recall that in April 2017, NBC’s Brian Williams wouldn't shut up about the “beautiful” rockets we were raining on Syria.

There’s nothing more widely lauded among the establishment than the use of military force overseas. So no, it’s not “brave.”


----------



## depotoo

Golfing Gator said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False, but thanks for lying Goofball Goosestepper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie dumb fuck, the initial reports indicated it was done by them.  Do try and keep up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More FAKE NEWS.......Imagine that............was it the NY Times.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FoxNews actually.  It was a link that was given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find that link.  I was following it from before anyone else here and never saw that from Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post # 19
Click to expand...

Your post proves nothing.  The original reporting by all outlets stated that rockets had hit the road by the airport by Iranians.  They never said Iraqis.
Unfortunately, my thread. which was first was merged with the embassy thread.  I was reporting on it 2 hours before anyone else here.  I was refreshing madly and listening, as well as following twitter.  Fox did report on air a blip about their being a rocket attack at the airport.  No other info was given.  Just once, admit you might have gotten something wrong.  I admit when I do.


----------



## basquebromance

my friends, this is  a region of the world that knows no way to live other than in constant killing and destruction


----------



## eagle1462010

https://www.washingtonpost.com/



The Washington Compost from that cut and paste..........


----------



## basquebromance

Howlin Saddam Hussein and Murderous Moammar Qadhafi were murderous, oppressive dictators, but when the United States used force to oust them, leading to their deaths, we didn’t make the world better off.

There’s a conservative principle that should inform us here: Any large, sudden change to a complex system is likely to induce large, unpredictable, and sudden effects, and in general, large, sudden effects are more bad than good.


----------



## eagle1462010

I reverse traced that quote back to the Washington Compost...........LOL


----------



## Golfing Gator

depotoo said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie dumb fuck, the initial reports indicated it was done by them.  Do try and keep up
> 
> 
> 
> More FAKE NEWS.......Imagine that............was it the NY Times.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FoxNews actually.  It was a link that was given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find that link.  I was following it from before anyone else here and never saw that from Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post # 19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post proves nothing.  The original reporting by all outlets stated that rockets had hit the road by the airport by Iranians.  They never said Iraqis.
> Unfortunately, my thread. which was first was merged with the embassy thread.  I was reporting on it 2 hours before anyone else here.  I was refreshing madly and listening, as well as following twitter.  Fox did report on air a blip about their being a rocket attack at the airport.  No other info was given.  Just once, admit you might have gotten something wrong.  I admit when ai do.
Click to expand...


The rockets mentioned in the quote in post 19 are not used by the US military thus I assumed it was the Iraqis.  Yes I was wrong because the information I had was wrong.  I have said that like 10 times now.  Do I really need to say it to each of you individually?


----------



## basquebromance

"A flag is not a strategy. Trump is surrounded by sycophants (having fired those who’ve dissented). He has purged Iran specialists. He has abolished NSC processes to review contingencies. He is seen as a liar around the world. This is likely to get very ugly very quickly." - Sassy Samantha Power


----------



## Golfing Gator

eagle1462010 said:


> I reverse traced that quote back to the Washington Compost...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QOTE]



both sites quoted the same Iraqi official, what is so funny about that?


----------



## eagle1462010

Golfing Gator said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reverse traced that quote back to the Washington Compost...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both sites quoted the same Iraqi official, what is so funny about that?
Click to expand...

I back traced that quote to the Wahsington Compost...............and thought that was funny as hell..........Fake News Pravda sight........

Yeah........I'm still laughing at the Fake News ...............they always get it wrong.


----------



## Uncensored2008

basquebromance said:


> Howlin Saddam Hussein and Murderous Moammar Qadhafi were murderous, oppressive dictators, but when the United States used force to oust them, leading to their deaths, we didn’t make the world better off.
> 
> There’s a conservative principle that should inform us here: Any large, sudden change to a complex system is likely to induce large, unpredictable, and sudden effects, and in general, large, sudden effects are more bad than good.



Moammar Gadhafi was cooperating with America in combating terrorism by ISIS, so Obama killed him. The Bush administration had "flipped"  Gadhafi, Obama wanted to send a loud and clear message to others in the middle east.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

basquebromance said:


> Contrary to the cheering from war-loving Republicans like Sassy Ben Sasse, there is nothing “brave” about President Trump having ordered the death strike on Soleimani.
> 
> 
> Military action abroad is the least brave thing a president can do, because both Republicans and Democrats in Washington, and much of the national media, tend to like it. Recall that in April 2017, NBC’s Brian Williams wouldn't shut up about the “beautiful” rockets we were raining on Syria.
> 
> There’s nothing more widely lauded among the establishment than the use of military force overseas. So no, it’s not “brave.”


You have to be 20 yrs old with a diaper on your A.
Your avatar. Have you ever made love with another man?. I have a thread Buttigieg dancing with his husband at the Inaugural Balls I'm sure you'd erotically post on it.

Sounds like dancing with men is your expertise


----------



## depotoo

Golfing Gator said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More FAKE NEWS.......Imagine that............was it the NY Times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FoxNews actually.  It was a link that was given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find that link.  I was following it from before anyone else here and never saw that from Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post # 19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post proves nothing.  The original reporting by all outlets stated that rockets had hit the road by the airport by Iranians.  They never said Iraqis.
> Unfortunately, my thread. which was first was merged with the embassy thread.  I was reporting on it 2 hours before anyone else here.  I was refreshing madly and listening, as well as following twitter.  Fox did report on air a blip about their being a rocket attack at the airport.  No other info was given.  Just once, admit you might have gotten something wrong.  I admit when ai do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rockets mentioned in the quote in post 19 are not used by the US military thus I assumed it was the Iraqis.  Yes I was wrong because the information I had was wrong.  I have said that like 10 times now.  Do I really need to say it to each of you individually?
Click to expand...

You had me until you went back to your other claim.  But thank you for at least admitting to part of your 2 different claims.


----------



## Golfing Gator

depotoo said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> FoxNews actually.  It was a link that was given.
> 
> 
> 
> Find that link.  I was following it from before anyone else here and never saw that from Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post # 19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post proves nothing.  The original reporting by all outlets stated that rockets had hit the road by the airport by Iranians.  They never said Iraqis.
> Unfortunately, my thread. which was first was merged with the embassy thread.  I was reporting on it 2 hours before anyone else here.  I was refreshing madly and listening, as well as following twitter.  Fox did report on air a blip about their being a rocket attack at the airport.  No other info was given.  Just once, admit you might have gotten something wrong.  I admit when ai do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rockets mentioned in the quote in post 19 are not used by the US military thus I assumed it was the Iraqis.  Yes I was wrong because the information I had was wrong.  I have said that like 10 times now.  Do I really need to say it to each of you individually?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You had me until you went back to your other claim.  But thank you for at least admitting to part of your 2 different claims.
Click to expand...


What the fuck are you talking about?  What 2 claims?


----------



## depotoo

basquebromance said:


> "A flag is not a strategy. Trump is surrounded by sycophants (having fired those who’ve dissented). He has purged Iran specialists. He has abolished NSC processes to review contingencies. He is seen as a liar around the world. This is likely to get very ugly very quickly." - Sassy Samantha Power


She needs to just shut up.  She is another John Kerry.


----------



## basquebromance

Persistence Of Memory said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to the cheering from war-loving Republicans like Sassy Ben Sasse, there is nothing “brave” about President Trump having ordered the death strike on Soleimani.
> 
> 
> Military action abroad is the least brave thing a president can do, because both Republicans and Democrats in Washington, and much of the national media, tend to like it. Recall that in April 2017, NBC’s Brian Williams wouldn't shut up about the “beautiful” rockets we were raining on Syria.
> 
> There’s nothing more widely lauded among the establishment than the use of military force overseas. So no, it’s not “brave.”
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be 20 yrs old with a diaper on your A.
> Your avatar. Have you ever made love with another man?. I have a thread Buttigieg dancing with his husband at the Inaugural Balls I'm sure you'd erotically post on it.
> 
> Sounds like dancing with men is your expertise
Click to expand...

you do realize gays find what straight people do to be disgusting as well?


----------



## depotoo

Persistence Of Memory said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to the cheering from war-loving Republicans like Sassy Ben Sasse, there is nothing “brave” about President Trump having ordered the death strike on Soleimani.
> 
> 
> Military action abroad is the least brave thing a president can do, because both Republicans and Democrats in Washington, and much of the national media, tend to like it. Recall that in April 2017, NBC’s Brian Williams wouldn't shut up about the “beautiful” rockets we were raining on Syria.
> 
> There’s nothing more widely lauded among the establishment than the use of military force overseas. So no, it’s not “brave.”
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be 20 yrs old with a diaper on your A.
> Your avatar. Have you ever made love with another man?. I have a thread Buttigieg dancing with his husband at the Inaugural Balls I'm sure you'd erotically post on it.
> 
> Sounds like dancing with men is your expertise
Click to expand...

Your second claim was that Fox news said it was Iraq.


----------



## Rocko

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they never do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did in the Gulf war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civilians still died but you’re right, the number was small.  A war with Iran will be much different than with Saddam’s Iraq. The civilian death toll could be massive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My guess is, we'll pay with our blood sooner than you guys will pay with yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He’s worried about Iranian civilians, which I understand, no one wants to see civilians die, anywhere. But, yes, American civilians won’t be in danger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to disagree with that.
> Iran is after all the leading financier and supporter of terrorism.
> I dont think they could pull off another 9/11 but they could hit us here on a smaller scale.
Click to expand...


maybe on a much smaller scale. They can also can also target Americans overseas.


----------



## Hellbilly

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh there will be consequences. None will be good for the American or Iranian people, but the ruling class will be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> How many Americans is this guy responsible for blowing off limbs and killing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not as many as the United States military.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh so Americans deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think Americans deserved it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh you want to play stupid? That’s why we have the second amendment
Click to expand...


Actually it isn’t.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

basquebromance said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to the cheering from war-loving Republicans like Sassy Ben Sasse, there is nothing “brave” about President Trump having ordered the death strike on Soleimani.
> 
> 
> Military action abroad is the least brave thing a president can do, because both Republicans and Democrats in Washington, and much of the national media, tend to like it. Recall that in April 2017, NBC’s Brian Williams wouldn't shut up about the “beautiful” rockets we were raining on Syria.
> 
> There’s nothing more widely lauded among the establishment than the use of military force overseas. So no, it’s not “brave.”
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be 20 yrs old with a diaper on your A.
> Your avatar. Have you ever made love with another man?. I have a thread Buttigieg dancing with his husband at the Inaugural Balls I'm sure you'd erotically post on it.
> 
> Sounds like dancing with men is your expertise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you do realize gays find what straight people do to be disgusting as well?
Click to expand...

Dude. Lol............That was great.........Lol........I was just funnin you man. Your reputation score gives me all your respect. Happy NY


----------



## Hellbilly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

depotoo said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to the cheering from war-loving Republicans like Sassy Ben Sasse, there is nothing “brave” about President Trump having ordered the death strike on Soleimani.
> 
> 
> Military action abroad is the least brave thing a president can do, because both Republicans and Democrats in Washington, and much of the national media, tend to like it. Recall that in April 2017, NBC’s Brian Williams wouldn't shut up about the “beautiful” rockets we were raining on Syria.
> 
> There’s nothing more widely lauded among the establishment than the use of military force overseas. So no, it’s not “brave.”
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be 20 yrs old with a diaper on your A.
> Your avatar. Have you ever made love with another man?. I have a thread Buttigieg dancing with his husband at the Inaugural Balls I'm sure you'd erotically post on it.
> 
> Sounds like dancing with men is your expertise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your second claim was that Fox news said it was Iraq.
Click to expand...

Again???.Trump did it.


----------



## basquebromance

Persistence Of Memory said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to the cheering from war-loving Republicans like Sassy Ben Sasse, there is nothing “brave” about President Trump having ordered the death strike on Soleimani.
> 
> 
> Military action abroad is the least brave thing a president can do, because both Republicans and Democrats in Washington, and much of the national media, tend to like it. Recall that in April 2017, NBC’s Brian Williams wouldn't shut up about the “beautiful” rockets we were raining on Syria.
> 
> There’s nothing more widely lauded among the establishment than the use of military force overseas. So no, it’s not “brave.”
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be 20 yrs old with a diaper on your A.
> Your avatar. Have you ever made love with another man?. I have a thread Buttigieg dancing with his husband at the Inaugural Balls I'm sure you'd erotically post on it.
> 
> Sounds like dancing with men is your expertise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you do realize gays find what straight people do to be disgusting as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. Lol............That was great.........Lol........I was just funnin you man. Your reputation score gives me all your respect. Happy NY
Click to expand...

i accept your surrender


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

basquebromance said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to the cheering from war-loving Republicans like Sassy Ben Sasse, there is nothing “brave” about President Trump having ordered the death strike on Soleimani.
> 
> 
> Military action abroad is the least brave thing a president can do, because both Republicans and Democrats in Washington, and much of the national media, tend to like it. Recall that in April 2017, NBC’s Brian Williams wouldn't shut up about the “beautiful” rockets we were raining on Syria.
> 
> There’s nothing more widely lauded among the establishment than the use of military force overseas. So no, it’s not “brave.”
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be 20 yrs old with a diaper on your A.
> Your avatar. Have you ever made love with another man?. I have a thread Buttigieg dancing with his husband at the Inaugural Balls I'm sure you'd erotically post on it.
> 
> Sounds like dancing with men is your expertise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you do realize gays find what straight people do to be disgusting as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. Lol............That was great.........Lol........I was just funnin you man. Your reputation score gives me all your respect. Happy NY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i accept your surrender
Click to expand...

When someone Punks me.They always get the credit.................
Now when will the Hall Monitor come and say I'm off topic.lol


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Billyboom said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boy was Trump wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Obama gave them 151 billion on 3 plane loads of moola


----------



## airplanemechanic

Top general of the Iranian special forces is killed by an RC airplane. And these people think they have a chance against us.


----------



## depotoo

Persistence Of Memory said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to the cheering from war-loving Republicans like Sassy Ben Sasse, there is nothing “brave” about President Trump having ordered the death strike on Soleimani.
> 
> 
> Military action abroad is the least brave thing a president can do, because both Republicans and Democrats in Washington, and much of the national media, tend to like it. Recall that in April 2017, NBC’s Brian Williams wouldn't shut up about the “beautiful” rockets we were raining on Syria.
> 
> There’s nothing more widely lauded among the establishment than the use of military force overseas. So no, it’s not “brave.”
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be 20 yrs old with a diaper on your A.
> Your avatar. Have you ever made love with another man?. I have a thread Buttigieg dancing with his husband at the Inaugural Balls I'm sure you'd erotically post on it.
> 
> Sounds like dancing with men is your expertise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your second claim was that Fox news said it was Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again???.Trump did it.
Click to expand...

No, he corrected himself but stated it was Fox where he first heard it was Iraq.  He knows it was the US.


----------



## eagle1462010

depotoo said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to the cheering from war-loving Republicans like Sassy Ben Sasse, there is nothing “brave” about President Trump having ordered the death strike on Soleimani.
> 
> 
> Military action abroad is the least brave thing a president can do, because both Republicans and Democrats in Washington, and much of the national media, tend to like it. Recall that in April 2017, NBC’s Brian Williams wouldn't shut up about the “beautiful” rockets we were raining on Syria.
> 
> There’s nothing more widely lauded among the establishment than the use of military force overseas. So no, it’s not “brave.”
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be 20 yrs old with a diaper on your A.
> Your avatar. Have you ever made love with another man?. I have a thread Buttigieg dancing with his husband at the Inaugural Balls I'm sure you'd erotically post on it.
> 
> Sounds like dancing with men is your expertise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your second claim was that Fox news said it was Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again???.Trump did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he corrected himself but stated it was Fox where he first heard it was Iraq.  He knows it was the US.
Click to expand...

His Narrative was anything but Trump as always................and the Narrative of places like the Washington Compost first jumped that it was really the Iraqis did it.................Not us..........

Then the Narrative shifts ..................to TRUMP WANTS WAR...............as they ignore that the Quds have been killing Americans over there for quite some time..........and their Dear Leader just got wasted as a message to Iran..............

The only question is what will Iran do next.............they know they are dealing with someone who doesn't bluff............


----------



## Jitss617

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Americans is this guy responsible for blowing off limbs and killing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not as many as the United States military.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh so Americans deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think Americans deserved it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh you want to play stupid? That’s why we have the second amendment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it isn’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ohh it is go to rural America and tell them Americans deserve it


----------



## Hellbilly

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not as many as the United States military.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh so Americans deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think Americans deserved it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh you want to play stupid? That’s why we have the second amendment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it isn’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh it is go to rural America and tell them Americans deserve it
Click to expand...


No one deserves to be murdered.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitss617

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh so Americans deserved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think Americans deserved it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh you want to play stupid? That’s why we have the second amendment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it isn’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh it is go to rural America and tell them Americans deserve it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one deserves to be murdered.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

See the 2nd amendment made you stand up straight lol


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh so Americans deserved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think Americans deserved it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh you want to play stupid? That’s why we have the second amendment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it isn’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh it is go to rural America and tell them Americans deserve it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one deserves to be murdered.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


So you mourned the killing of bin Laden ?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

eagle1462010 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to the cheering from war-loving Republicans like Sassy Ben Sasse, there is nothing “brave” about President Trump having ordered the death strike on Soleimani.
> 
> 
> Military action abroad is the least brave thing a president can do, because both Republicans and Democrats in Washington, and much of the national media, tend to like it. Recall that in April 2017, NBC’s Brian Williams wouldn't shut up about the “beautiful” rockets we were raining on Syria.
> 
> There’s nothing more widely lauded among the establishment than the use of military force overseas. So no, it’s not “brave.”
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be 20 yrs old with a diaper on your A.
> Your avatar. Have you ever made love with another man?. I have a thread Buttigieg dancing with his husband at the Inaugural Balls I'm sure you'd erotically post on it.
> 
> Sounds like dancing with men is your expertise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your second claim was that Fox news said it was Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again???.Trump did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he corrected himself but stated it was Fox where he first heard it was Iraq.  He knows it was the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His Narrative was anything but Trump as always................and the Narrative of places like the Washington Compost first jumped that it was really the Iraqis did it.................Not us..........
> 
> Then the Narrative shifts ..................to TRUMP WANTS WAR...............as they ignore that the Quds have been killing Americans over there for quite some time..........and their Dear Leader just got wasted as a message to Iran..............
> 
> The only question is what will Iran do next.............they know they are dealing with someone who doesn't bluff............
Click to expand...

Lincoln shut down newspapers for treason. Todays Lincoln would have shut down CNN and MSNBC yrs ago


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

72 pages of JIhadi Johnnie apologizing and goat D sucking

If you libs could do it, would you start an ISIS recruiting page on this board. I swear some of you would reading this horse S


----------



## depotoo

So, I just heard Iran is threatening cyberattacks in retaliation.


----------



## MAGAman

occupied said:


> Trump is a tactical retard. He is going to fuck this up so bad.


You mean like send Iran a plane load of cash?

Nope.


----------



## JimBowie1958

New map of post US war Iran (off at the mouth).


----------



## JimBowie1958

depotoo said:


> So, I just heard Iran is threatening cyberattacks in retaliation.


Lol, another 'war' they are outgunned in.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

By the way, remember when Obama had a U.S. citizen killed in Yemen ?

Crickets from the left.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not as many as the United States military.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh so Americans deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think Americans deserved it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh you want to play stupid? That’s why we have the second amendment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it isn’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh it is go to rural America and tell them Americans deserve it
Click to expand...

There would be a lot of bodies being dragged by pick up trucks I know that.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh so Americans deserved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think Americans deserved it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh you want to play stupid? That’s why we have the second amendment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it isn’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh it is go to rural America and tell them Americans deserve it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Error double...................How many Iranians flags does anyone see flying.
Click to expand...


----------



## yidnar

DigitalDrifter said:


> American Dimocrats, mourning the death of the Iranian leader.


they're morning the death of a terrorist Iranian leader.


----------



## basquebromance

brothers and sisters: the US and Solemani were allies coordinating attacks against the Taliban in 2001. then, out of nowhere, Bush calls Iran part of the axis of evil in a SOTU speech, and the rest is history.

one word in a speech changed history!


----------



## depotoo

basquebromance said:


> brothers and sisters: the US and Solemani were allies coordinating attacks against the Taliban in 2001. then, out of nowhere, Bush calls Iran part of the axis of evil in a SOTU speech, and the rest is history.
> 
> one word in a speech changed history!


Not allies.  Dancing with devil was more like it.


----------



## basquebromance

depotoo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> brothers and sisters: the US and Solemani were allies coordinating attacks against the Taliban in 2001. then, out of nowhere, Bush calls Iran part of the axis of evil in a SOTU speech, and the rest is history.
> 
> one word in a speech changed history!
> 
> 
> 
> Not allies.  Dancing with devil was more like it.
Click to expand...

see the new yorker piece on Solemani. they were allies. deal with it!


----------



## depotoo

basquebromance said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> brothers and sisters: the US and Solemani were allies coordinating attacks against the Taliban in 2001. then, out of nowhere, Bush calls Iran part of the axis of evil in a SOTU speech, and the rest is history.
> 
> one word in a speech changed history!
> 
> 
> 
> Not allies.  Dancing with devil was more like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see the new yorker piece on Solemani. they were allies. deal with it!
Click to expand...

There is a difference between being allies and using your enemies for your benefit.  I have.  I posted the link.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

yidnar said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> American Dimocrats, mourning the death of the Iranian leader.
> 
> 
> 
> they're morning the death of a terrorist Iranian leader.
Click to expand...

A good alcoholic beverage has the name Soehlmani all over it..................I'll take a Soehlmani on the rocks (literally) with the Pork Chops


----------



## basquebromance

AMERICA IS BACK, JACK!


----------



## basquebromance

CNN: "Trump dined on ice cream as news of the airstrike broke"

What flavor tho?


----------



## MAGAman

DigitalDrifter said:


> By the way, remember when Obama had a U.S. citizen killed in Yemen ?
> 
> Crickets from the left.


Well, that was different. Obama won the Nobel Peace Prize.


----------



## basquebromance

Lindsey Graham says he was told about the operation before it happened!


----------



## Golfing Gator

depotoo said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to the cheering from war-loving Republicans like Sassy Ben Sasse, there is nothing “brave” about President Trump having ordered the death strike on Soleimani.
> 
> 
> Military action abroad is the least brave thing a president can do, because both Republicans and Democrats in Washington, and much of the national media, tend to like it. Recall that in April 2017, NBC’s Brian Williams wouldn't shut up about the “beautiful” rockets we were raining on Syria.
> 
> There’s nothing more widely lauded among the establishment than the use of military force overseas. So no, it’s not “brave.”
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be 20 yrs old with a diaper on your A.
> Your avatar. Have you ever made love with another man?. I have a thread Buttigieg dancing with his husband at the Inaugural Balls I'm sure you'd erotically post on it.
> 
> Sounds like dancing with men is your expertise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your second claim was that Fox news said it was Iraq.
Click to expand...


Yes, FoxNews had the quote I pasted into post number 19.  In post 19 I state that it was a quote from his link and his link was FoxNews.

In fact, my quote has a link tied to the word Iraq that takes you to FoxNews.  






Since the initial story FoxNews updated the link to add in the new information. This is what internet news sources do.


----------



## depotoo

Golfing Gator said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to the cheering from war-loving Republicans like Sassy Ben Sasse, there is nothing “brave” about President Trump having ordered the death strike on Soleimani.
> 
> 
> Military action abroad is the least brave thing a president can do, because both Republicans and Democrats in Washington, and much of the national media, tend to like it. Recall that in April 2017, NBC’s Brian Williams wouldn't shut up about the “beautiful” rockets we were raining on Syria.
> 
> There’s nothing more widely lauded among the establishment than the use of military force overseas. So no, it’s not “brave.”
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be 20 yrs old with a diaper on your A.
> Your avatar. Have you ever made love with another man?. I have a thread Buttigieg dancing with his husband at the Inaugural Balls I'm sure you'd erotically post on it.
> 
> Sounds like dancing with men is your expertise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your second claim was that Fox news said it was Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, FoxNews had the quote I pasted into post number 19.  In post 19 I state that it was a quote from his link and his link was FoxNews.
> 
> In fact, my quote has a link tied to the word Iraq that takes you to FoxNews.
> 
> 
> View attachment 298104
> 
> Since the initial story FoxNews updated the link to add in the new information. This is what internet news sources do.
Click to expand...

No, you admitted you assumed at one point. Quit digging deeper.


----------



## Zorro!

Penelope said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran killed 608 American troops in Iraq War, Pentagon says in revised casualty estimate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what were American troops doing in Iraq??
Click to expand...

Killing terrorist leaders that had already killed many Americans and was plotting to kill more.

EVERYONE HAS A PLAN UNTIL THEY GET HIT WITH A MISSILE: Iranian General Traveled With Impunity, Until American Drones Found Him.

General Suleimani has been accused of prodding Shiite militias into attacking Americans for more than a decade. American officials have also blamed him, for more than a decade, of working with organizations in other countries, like Hezbollah in Lebanon and Israel as well as the Houthis in Yemen, to attack American allies and interests.

New attacks under General Suleimani’s leadership were imminent.

The highly classified mission to locate and strike General Suleimani was set in motion after the death of an American contractor last Friday. The military’s Special Operations Command spent the next several days looking for an opportunity to strike. An option provided, and eventually approved, was dependent on General Suleimani’s arrival at Baghdad International Airport. If he was met by Iraqi officials the strike would be called off. But, it was a “clean party,” and the strike was approved.

General McChrystal:

“The targeting was appropriate given Suleimani’s very public role in orchestrating Iranian attacks on the U.S. and our allies.”​
General Suleimani’s brazenness was his undoing. Unlike terrorist leaders like Osama bin Laden and Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, General Suleimani often operated in the open.

“Suleimani was treated like royalty, and was not particularly hard to find,” said Marc Polymeropoulos, a former senior C.I.A. operations officer with extensive counterterrorism experience overseas who retired last year. “Suleimani absolutely felt untouchable, particularly in Iraq. He took selfies of himself on the battlefield and openly taunted the U.S., because he felt safe in doing so.”​
General Suleimani wanted to show that he could be anywhere and everywhere.  He knew he could be a target but was obsessed with his image and could prove he had his hand in everything.

Tehran backed down from rapidly escalating hostilities during the oil tanker wars of the 1980s after we rapidly sunk half their navy.

Mr. Trump has indicated so many times that he did not want a war with Iran that Tehran had become persuaded the United States would not act forcibly.


----------



## Golfing Gator

depotoo said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to the cheering from war-loving Republicans like Sassy Ben Sasse, there is nothing “brave” about President Trump having ordered the death strike on Soleimani.
> 
> 
> Military action abroad is the least brave thing a president can do, because both Republicans and Democrats in Washington, and much of the national media, tend to like it. Recall that in April 2017, NBC’s Brian Williams wouldn't shut up about the “beautiful” rockets we were raining on Syria.
> 
> There’s nothing more widely lauded among the establishment than the use of military force overseas. So no, it’s not “brave.”
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be 20 yrs old with a diaper on your A.
> Your avatar. Have you ever made love with another man?. I have a thread Buttigieg dancing with his husband at the Inaugural Balls I'm sure you'd erotically post on it.
> 
> Sounds like dancing with men is your expertise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your second claim was that Fox news said it was Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, FoxNews had the quote I pasted into post number 19.  In post 19 I state that it was a quote from his link and his link was FoxNews.
> 
> In fact, my quote has a link tied to the word Iraq that takes you to FoxNews.
> 
> 
> View attachment 298104
> 
> Since the initial story FoxNews updated the link to add in the new information. This is what internet news sources do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you admitted you assumed at one point. Quit digging deeper.
Click to expand...


Yes, because the FoxNews story said it was Katyusha rockets...which the US does not use.  What other assumption should have been made?  Do you even know what they are?


----------



## depotoo

Golfing Gator said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to the cheering from war-loving Republicans like Sassy Ben Sasse, there is nothing “brave” about President Trump having ordered the death strike on Soleimani.
> 
> 
> Military action abroad is the least brave thing a president can do, because both Republicans and Democrats in Washington, and much of the national media, tend to like it. Recall that in April 2017, NBC’s Brian Williams wouldn't shut up about the “beautiful” rockets we were raining on Syria.
> 
> There’s nothing more widely lauded among the establishment than the use of military force overseas. So no, it’s not “brave.”
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be 20 yrs old with a diaper on your A.
> Your avatar. Have you ever made love with another man?. I have a thread Buttigieg dancing with his husband at the Inaugural Balls I'm sure you'd erotically post on it.
> 
> Sounds like dancing with men is your expertise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your second claim was that Fox news said it was Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, FoxNews had the quote I pasted into post number 19.  In post 19 I state that it was a quote from his link and his link was FoxNews.
> 
> In fact, my quote has a link tied to the word Iraq that takes you to FoxNews.
> 
> 
> View attachment 298104
> 
> Since the initial story FoxNews updated the link to add in the new information. This is what internet news sources do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you admitted you assumed at one point. Quit digging deeper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because the FoxNews story said it was Katyusha rockets...which the US does not use.  What other assumption should have been made?  Do you even know what they are?
Click to expand...

The point is you assumed and were wrong, trying to say Fox stated it was Iraqi’s!  Geeesh.  Now, enough is enough.


----------



## basquebromance

some folks say he's a hero, some folks say he's a terrorist, i say he supports hanging gays so he had it coming!


----------



## Bush92

Penelope said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran killed 608 American troops in Iraq War, Pentagon says in revised casualty estimate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what were American troops doing in Iraq??
Click to expand...

Being warriors.


----------



## Bush92

basquebromance said:


> some folks say he's a hero, some folks say he's a terrorist, i say he supports hanging gays so he had it coming!


So the man had hung gays all over Tehran? Figured you my like that.


----------



## Bush92

basquebromance said:


> some folks say he's a hero, some folks say he's a terrorist, i say he supports hanging gays so he had it coming!


The man was a cold blooded murderer and NOT a military man of distinction.


----------



## Bush92

Polishprince said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US just killed the piece of shit in charge of Republican Guard. Pentagon confirmed Trump gave direct order for the hit. Yes!
> Political reaction to Baghdad rocket attack killing Iranian general
> Don’t stop until we reach Tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man if I were Iran I'd want nukes, to fight fire with fire.  We have no use in the ME, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the reason for the second amendment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last time the US put sanctions on Pakistan??  Why would you want the 2nd amendment, I live in the US and was born here, I'm white to boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Right to Bear Arms is so important in America here in America.
> 
> Have you forgotten the lessons of Dr. Martin Luther King, who the libs denied a gun permit , back in the day.
> 
> The renowned theologian, a registered Republican who never got involved in "same sex marriage", needed a gun.
> 
> But he didn't have one on the motel balcony in Memphis.   So instead of returning fire and leaving the liberal Jim Ray dead where he stood,  government employees got a holiday in January.
Click to expand...

2nd Amendment keeps us a free society.


----------



## Bush92

eagle1462010 said:


> Reagan should have let us stomp their butts back then................would have saved a lot of dang trouble decades later.


Yep. Then the _USS Vincennes _accidentally shot down that Iranian passenger plane and the PR gauge was not in U.S. favor. I still feel that was a set-up. Every nation on earth must program the proper signal into passenger planes everyday so that Air Defense Artillery Forces can identify them as friendly from miles away.  Iran did not do that and I think the Ayatollahs sacrificed their own people to continue the propaganda of “United States is the Great Satan.”


----------



## Polishprince

Bush92 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> some folks say he's a hero, some folks say he's a terrorist, i say he supports hanging gays so he had it coming!
> 
> 
> 
> The man was a cold blooded murderer and NOT a military man of distinction.
Click to expand...



Soleimani was a war criminal and now he dead and burning in hell.

He was a military man, but not of distinction at all.

President Trump just got off the tube after his official "good riddance" message about this vermin, and the MSNBC host whined about 2 points- (1) that Trump mispronounced the dead piece of shit's name, as if he cares where he's at as its Fryday in hell.

and (2) Trump did not give Soleimani any advance notice as to his demise and didn't tell Chuck and Nancy , his allies in America


----------



## Bush92

eagle1462010 said:


> Iran has killed or wounded thousands of Americans via the proxy war, and their proxy Quds over there.........
> 
> Americans have died from them.............and still these so called Americans on this thread take the side of Iran over our forces..........VERY TELLING.....


Iran went after American forces daily in Iraq. It was a training ground for their special forces.


----------



## Bush92

Polishprince said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> some folks say he's a hero, some folks say he's a terrorist, i say he supports hanging gays so he had it coming!
> 
> 
> 
> The man was a cold blooded murderer and NOT a military man of distinction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soleimani was a war criminal and now he dead and burning in hell.
> 
> He was a military man, but not of distinction at all.
> 
> President Trump just got off the tube after his official "good riddance" message about this vermin, and the MSNBC host whined about 2 points- (1) that Trump mispronounced the dead piece of shit's name, as if he cares where he's at as its Fryday in hell.
> 
> and (2) Trump did not give Soleimani any advance notice as to his demise and didn't tell Chuck and Nancy , his allies in America
Click to expand...

Fuck General Salami...we weren’t kosher with him.


----------



## JustAGuy1

The issue is NOT a direct military conflict with Iran, that would be over in Minutes. The issue is with their embedded cells in the  US now


----------



## Polishprince

JustAGuy1 said:


> The issue is NOT a direct military conflict with Iran, that would be over in Minutes. The issue is with their embedded cells in the  US now




Iran's Mullahs were ALREADY attacking America, the attack on our embassy in Baghdad this past week was not an act of a friendly power.

To think that the death of this War Criminal Soleimani will make the islamonazis "more angry" at us is actually laughable.

They chant "death to america" and do regular terror attacks against us, thinking this can "dial up" tensions is beyond silly


----------



## Bush92

JustAGuy1 said:


> The issue is NOT a direct military conflict with Iran, that would be over in Minutes. The issue is with their embedded cells in the  US now


Those cells that crossed our border with Mexico for years under Obama?


----------



## Bush92

Polishprince said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is NOT a direct military conflict with Iran, that would be over in Minutes. The issue is with their embedded cells in the  US now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's Mullahs were ALREADY attacking America, the attack on our embassy in Baghdad this past week was not an act of a friendly power.
> 
> To think that the death of this War Criminal Soleimani will make the islamonazis "more angry" at us is actually laughable.
> 
> They chant "death to america" and do regular terror attacks against us, thinking this can "dial up" tensions is beyond silly
Click to expand...

Hope they crawl out from underneath their rocks. Easier to kill them.


----------



## Golfing Gator

depotoo said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be 20 yrs old with a diaper on your A.
> Your avatar. Have you ever made love with another man?. I have a thread Buttigieg dancing with his husband at the Inaugural Balls I'm sure you'd erotically post on it.
> 
> Sounds like dancing with men is your expertise
> 
> 
> 
> Your second claim was that Fox news said it was Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, FoxNews had the quote I pasted into post number 19.  In post 19 I state that it was a quote from his link and his link was FoxNews.
> 
> In fact, my quote has a link tied to the word Iraq that takes you to FoxNews.
> 
> 
> View attachment 298104
> 
> Since the initial story FoxNews updated the link to add in the new information. This is what internet news sources do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you admitted you assumed at one point. Quit digging deeper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because the FoxNews story said it was Katyusha rockets...which the US does not use.  What other assumption should have been made?  Do you even know what they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is you assumed and were wrong, trying to say Fox stated it was Iraqi’s!  Geeesh.  Now, enough is enough.
Click to expand...


This is what I said...and it is 100% accurate...


----------



## Bush92

Golfing Gator said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your second claim was that Fox news said it was Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, FoxNews had the quote I pasted into post number 19.  In post 19 I state that it was a quote from his link and his link was FoxNews.
> 
> In fact, my quote has a link tied to the word Iraq that takes you to FoxNews.
> 
> 
> View attachment 298104
> 
> Since the initial story FoxNews updated the link to add in the new information. This is what internet news sources do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you admitted you assumed at one point. Quit digging deeper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because the FoxNews story said it was Katyusha rockets...which the US does not use.  What other assumption should have been made?  Do you even know what they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is you assumed and were wrong, trying to say Fox stated it was Iraqi’s!  Geeesh.  Now, enough is enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what I said...and it is 100% accurate...
> 
> View attachment 298120
Click to expand...

I was wrong too Gator. When I heard about this incident I thought Trump had smashed the general’s vehicle and all it’s occupants with his huge cock. Yep. Got a real man in the White House now.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Bush92 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, FoxNews had the quote I pasted into post number 19.  In post 19 I state that it was a quote from his link and his link was FoxNews.
> 
> In fact, my quote has a link tied to the word Iraq that takes you to FoxNews.
> 
> 
> View attachment 298104
> 
> Since the initial story FoxNews updated the link to add in the new information. This is what internet news sources do.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you admitted you assumed at one point. Quit digging deeper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because the FoxNews story said it was Katyusha rockets...which the US does not use.  What other assumption should have been made?  Do you even know what they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is you assumed and were wrong, trying to say Fox stated it was Iraqi’s!  Geeesh.  Now, enough is enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what I said...and it is 100% accurate...
> 
> View attachment 298120
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wrong too Gator. When I heard about this incident I thought Trump had smashed the general’s vehicle and all it’s occupants with his huge cock. Yep. Got a real man in the White House now.
Click to expand...


You think about mens dicks a lot...why is that?


----------



## Bush92

Golfing Gator said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you admitted you assumed at one point. Quit digging deeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because the FoxNews story said it was Katyusha rockets...which the US does not use.  What other assumption should have been made?  Do you even know what they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is you assumed and were wrong, trying to say Fox stated it was Iraqi’s!  Geeesh.  Now, enough is enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what I said...and it is 100% accurate...
> 
> View attachment 298120
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wrong too Gator. When I heard about this incident I thought Trump had smashed the general’s vehicle and all it’s occupants with his huge cock. Yep. Got a real man in the White House now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think about mens dicks a lot...why is that?
Click to expand...

Nope. Just our President of the United States when he swings it like a truncheon on our enemies.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Bush92 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because the FoxNews story said it was Katyusha rockets...which the US does not use.  What other assumption should have been made?  Do you even know what they are?
> 
> 
> 
> The point is you assumed and were wrong, trying to say Fox stated it was Iraqi’s!  Geeesh.  Now, enough is enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what I said...and it is 100% accurate...
> 
> View attachment 298120
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wrong too Gator. When I heard about this incident I thought Trump had smashed the general’s vehicle and all it’s occupants with his huge cock. Yep. Got a real man in the White House now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think about mens dicks a lot...why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Just our President of the United States when he swings it like a truncheon on our enemies.
Click to expand...


So, Trump's dick is the only one you spend your time thinking about....well that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Bush92

Golfing Gator said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you admitted you assumed at one point. Quit digging deeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because the FoxNews story said it was Katyusha rockets...which the US does not use.  What other assumption should have been made?  Do you even know what they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is you assumed and were wrong, trying to say Fox stated it was Iraqi’s!  Geeesh.  Now, enough is enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what I said...and it is 100% accurate...
> 
> View attachment 298120
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wrong too Gator. When I heard about this incident I thought Trump had smashed the general’s vehicle and all it’s occupants with his huge cock. Yep. Got a real man in the White House now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think about mens dicks a lot...why is that?
Click to expand...

Obama could have sucked General Salami up into that gash he had between his legs.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Bush92 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because the FoxNews story said it was Katyusha rockets...which the US does not use.  What other assumption should have been made?  Do you even know what they are?
> 
> 
> 
> The point is you assumed and were wrong, trying to say Fox stated it was Iraqi’s!  Geeesh.  Now, enough is enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what I said...and it is 100% accurate...
> 
> View attachment 298120
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wrong too Gator. When I heard about this incident I thought Trump had smashed the general’s vehicle and all it’s occupants with his huge cock. Yep. Got a real man in the White House now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think about mens dicks a lot...why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama could have sucked General Salami up into that gash he had between his legs.
Click to expand...


You really do think about about men and sex a lot...you know, it is 2020, you can come out of the closet and nobody will judge you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

JGalt said:


> *Hey Iran! Remember what Baghdad looked like when we got through with it? That was nothing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Remember what Syria looked like when we got through with it?
> 
> Again, nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember what Dresden looked like when we were through with it? Some fun there, eh? But once again, nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember what Hiroshima looked like after we were finished with it? Nice, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *You're next. *




Are you attempting to show the USA as genocidal maniacs?


----------



## Bush92

Golfing Gator said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is you assumed and were wrong, trying to say Fox stated it was Iraqi’s!  Geeesh.  Now, enough is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I said...and it is 100% accurate...
> 
> View attachment 298120
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wrong too Gator. When I heard about this incident I thought Trump had smashed the general’s vehicle and all it’s occupants with his huge cock. Yep. Got a real man in the White House now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think about mens dicks a lot...why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama could have sucked General Salami up into that gash he had between his legs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really do think about about men and sex a lot...you know, it is 2020, you can come out of the closet and nobody will judge you.
Click to expand...

Well if I did think about “men” then I guess that would exclude me thinking of you.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Bush92 said:


> Well if I did think about “men” then I guess that would exclude me thinking of you.



God I hope so, there are enough of the other Trump worshipers that post their sexual fantasies about me on this forum ,I do not need one more.


----------



## JGalt

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey Iran! Remember what Baghdad looked like when we got through with it? That was nothing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Remember what Syria looked like when we got through with it?
> 
> Again, nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember what Dresden looked like when we were through with it? Some fun there, eh? But once again, nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember what Hiroshima looked like after we were finished with it? Nice, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *You're next. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you attempting to show the USA as genocidal maniacs?
Click to expand...


We are genocidal maniacs when we need to be. That's what made this such a great country, according to the liberals.


----------



## MAGAman

basquebromance said:


> see the new yorker piece on Solemani. they were allies. deal with it!


Solimani was presently plotting to murder Americans.

When your TDS causes you to wish for Americans to be murdered, perhaps it's time to rethink yourself.


----------



## MAGAman

basquebromance said:


> brothers and sisters: the US and Solemani were allies coordinating attacks against the Taliban in 2001. then, out of nowhere, Bush calls Iran part of the axis of evil in a SOTU speech, and the rest is history.
> 
> one word in a speech changed history!


Out of nowhere?

You dumbshit. Iran turned into a Terrorist Theocracy after Carter ousted th he Shau.

Iran was a metropolitan country before that.


----------



## JustAGuy1

Polishprince said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is NOT a direct military conflict with Iran, that would be over in Minutes. The issue is with their embedded cells in the  US now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's Mullahs were ALREADY attacking America, the attack on our embassy in Baghdad this past week was not an act of a friendly power.
> 
> To think that the death of this War Criminal Soleimani will make the islamonazis "more angry" at us is actually laughable.
> 
> They chant "death to america" and do regular terror attacks against us, thinking this can "dial up" tensions is beyond silly
Click to expand...


I never said it would make anyone "more" angry. Don't for one second think that they do not have assets in plave here.


----------



## Penelope

Polishprince said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is NOT a direct military conflict with Iran, that would be over in Minutes. The issue is with their embedded cells in the  US now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's Mullahs were ALREADY attacking America, the attack on our embassy in Baghdad this past week was not an act of a friendly power.
> 
> To think that the death of this War Criminal Soleimani will make the islamonazis "more angry" at us is actually laughable.
> 
> They chant "death to america" and do regular terror attacks against us, thinking this can "dial up" tensions is beyond silly
Click to expand...


Do you really blame them. We are in their backyard and how would we feel if they took out our top General.  Tramp has sanctioned them to death, Iraq wants the US out of  Iraq.


----------



## Polishprince

Penelope said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is NOT a direct military conflict with Iran, that would be over in Minutes. The issue is with their embedded cells in the  US now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's Mullahs were ALREADY attacking America, the attack on our embassy in Baghdad this past week was not an act of a friendly power.
> 
> To think that the death of this War Criminal Soleimani will make the islamonazis "more angry" at us is actually laughable.
> 
> They chant "death to america" and do regular terror attacks against us, thinking this can "dial up" tensions is beyond silly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really blame them. We are in their backyard and how would we feel if they took out our top General.  Tramp has sanctioned them to death, Iraq wants the US out of  Iraq.
Click to expand...



All America wants from the Iranians, all that we need, is for Iran to give up its nuclear ambitions and to quit the Terror Habit.

Soleimani was a huge terrorist, responsible for the death of hundreds of Americans, and that's definitely a capital offense.   He had to be expecting this, or at least not surprised when Justice was administered to him yesterday.


----------



## Penelope

Polishprince said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is NOT a direct military conflict with Iran, that would be over in Minutes. The issue is with their embedded cells in the  US now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's Mullahs were ALREADY attacking America, the attack on our embassy in Baghdad this past week was not an act of a friendly power.
> 
> To think that the death of this War Criminal Soleimani will make the islamonazis "more angry" at us is actually laughable.
> 
> They chant "death to america" and do regular terror attacks against us, thinking this can "dial up" tensions is beyond silly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really blame them. We are in their backyard and how would we feel if they took out our top General.  Tramp has sanctioned them to death, Iraq wants the US out of  Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All America wants from the Iranians, all that we need, is for Iran to give up its nuclear ambitions and to quit the Terror Habit.
> 
> Soleimani was a huge terrorist, responsible for the death of hundreds of Americans, and that's definitely a capital offense.   He had to be expecting this, or at least not surprised when Justice was administered to him yesterday.
Click to expand...


A terrorist in whose book, a terrorist to us?  So he was a great General, what for Gods sakes were American Military doing in Iraq?   We are the proxy warriors.

Now more troops are going to the ME, they will be the same as someone will take his place, they already named his successor.  So we have a lot to look forward to, maiming and death.


----------



## eagle1462010

Penelope said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is NOT a direct military conflict with Iran, that would be over in Minutes. The issue is with their embedded cells in the  US now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's Mullahs were ALREADY attacking America, the attack on our embassy in Baghdad this past week was not an act of a friendly power.
> 
> To think that the death of this War Criminal Soleimani will make the islamonazis "more angry" at us is actually laughable.
> 
> They chant "death to america" and do regular terror attacks against us, thinking this can "dial up" tensions is beyond silly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really blame them. We are in their backyard and how would we feel if they took out our top General.  Tramp has sanctioned them to death, Iraq wants the US out of  Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All America wants from the Iranians, all that we need, is for Iran to give up its nuclear ambitions and to quit the Terror Habit.
> 
> Soleimani was a huge terrorist, responsible for the death of hundreds of Americans, and that's definitely a capital offense.   He had to be expecting this, or at least not surprised when Justice was administered to him yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A terrorist in whose book, a terrorist to us?  So he was a great General, what for Gods sakes were American Military doing in Iraq?   We are the proxy warriors.
> 
> Now more troops are going to the ME, they will be the same as someone will take his place, they already named his successor.  So we have a lot to look forward to, maiming and death.
Click to expand...

You still whining about killing that asshat...............he got what he deserved...........He's been doing this crap all over the region for decades..............Even back in Reagan days when they killed our Marines in Lebannon.

Get over it.............it was a MESSAGE.........they don't get the message then they will regret it.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Bush92 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, FoxNews had the quote I pasted into post number 19.  In post 19 I state that it was a quote from his link and his link was FoxNews.
> 
> In fact, my quote has a link tied to the word Iraq that takes you to FoxNews.
> 
> 
> View attachment 298104
> 
> Since the initial story FoxNews updated the link to add in the new information. This is what internet news sources do.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you admitted you assumed at one point. Quit digging deeper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because the FoxNews story said it was Katyusha rockets...which the US does not use.  What other assumption should have been made?  Do you even know what they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is you assumed and were wrong, trying to say Fox stated it was Iraqi’s!  Geeesh.  Now, enough is enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what I said...and it is 100% accurate...
> 
> View attachment 298120
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wrong too Gator. When I heard about this incident I thought Trump had smashed the general’s vehicle and all it’s occupants with his huge cock. Yep. Got a real man in the White House now.
Click to expand...

We just got another convoy per NBC.................Happy New Yr!


----------



## Bush92

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you admitted you assumed at one point. Quit digging deeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because the FoxNews story said it was Katyusha rockets...which the US does not use.  What other assumption should have been made?  Do you even know what they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is you assumed and were wrong, trying to say Fox stated it was Iraqi’s!  Geeesh.  Now, enough is enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what I said...and it is 100% accurate...
> 
> View attachment 298120
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wrong too Gator. When I heard about this incident I thought Trump had smashed the general’s vehicle and all it’s occupants with his huge cock. Yep. Got a real man in the White House now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We just got another convoy per NBC.................Happy New Yr!
Click to expand...

Informative watching:
A Death in Tehran


----------



## Bush92

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US just killed the piece of shit in charge of Republican Guard. Pentagon confirmed Trump gave direct order for the hit. Yes!
> Political reaction to Baghdad rocket attack killing Iranian general
> Don’t stop until we reach Tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man if I were Iran I'd want nukes, to fight fire with fire.  We have no use in the ME, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has anyone noticed how much conflict since Trump has been in office? No, it's not all his fault but so many dead deals with zero results. I say he knows jack shit, but he has idiot war mongers (Pompeeo, for instance) surrounding him that want nothing more than to attack Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killing this general was a terrible escalation and a needless provocation.
> 
> Donnie campaigned on nonintervention then like his two warmongering predecessors, he mass murders too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a tactical retard. He is going to fuck this up so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump doesn't direct the military operations. The only tactical retards are presidents who think they can.
Click to expand...

Informative watching:
A Death in Tehran


----------



## skye

Penelope said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is NOT a direct military conflict with Iran, that would be over in Minutes. The issue is with their embedded cells in the  US now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's Mullahs were ALREADY attacking America, the attack on our embassy in Baghdad this past week was not an act of a friendly power.
> 
> To think that the death of this War Criminal Soleimani will make the islamonazis "more angry" at us is actually laughable.
> 
> They chant "death to america" and do regular terror attacks against us, thinking this can "dial up" tensions is beyond silly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really blame them. We are in their backyard and how would we feel if they took out our top General.  Tramp has sanctioned them to death, Iraq wants the US out of  Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All America wants from the Iranians, all that we need, is for Iran to give up its nuclear ambitions and to quit the Terror Habit.
> 
> Soleimani was a huge terrorist, responsible for the death of hundreds of Americans, and that's definitely a capital offense.   He had to be expecting this, or at least not surprised when Justice was administered to him yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A terrorist in whose book, a terrorist to us?  So he was a great General, what for Gods sakes were American Military doing in Iraq?   We are the proxy warriors.
> 
> Now more troops are going to the ME, they will be the same as someone will take his place, they already named his successor.  So we have a lot to look forward to, maiming and death.
Click to expand...




So what side are you?

.....like I didn't know


----------



## depotoo

Superb article by reuters.  They talked to Soleimani’s people and others.  If you wish to be informed on what lead to the strike, please read it-
Inside the plot by Iran’s Soleimani to attack U.S. forces in Iraq


----------



## Aletheia4u

*National security aide to former US President Barack Obama, Ben Rhodes, has expressed his concern at the news of killing of Iranian general Qasem Soleimani by US forces. Soleimani, who was the leader of Iran Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) Quds Force, was killed by a US strike at Baghdad airport. 

Rhodes has warned that the killing of Soleimani is a 'frightening moment' that could lead to war. In a series of tweets, Rhodes attacked President Donald Trump and his policy towards Iran. 

"No question that Soleimani has a lot of blood on his hands. But this is a really frightening moment. Iran will respond and likely in various places. Thinking of all US personnel in the region right now.," said Rhodes. *
Top Obama aide: Soleimani death frightening moment


----------



## yidnar

basquebromance said:


> some folks say he's a hero, some folks say he's a terrorist, i say he supports hanging gays so he had it coming!


you are correct ! the world is now a much safer place for democrats and liberals !


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## yidnar

Penelope said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is NOT a direct military conflict with Iran, that would be over in Minutes. The issue is with their embedded cells in the  US now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's Mullahs were ALREADY attacking America, the attack on our embassy in Baghdad this past week was not an act of a friendly power.
> 
> To think that the death of this War Criminal Soleimani will make the islamonazis "more angry" at us is actually laughable.
> 
> They chant "death to america" and do regular terror attacks against us, thinking this can "dial up" tensions is beyond silly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really blame them. We are in their backyard and how would we feel if they took out our top General.  Tramp has sanctioned them to death, Iraq wants the US out of  Iraq.
Click to expand...

good !! if Iraq wants us out im sure Trump will be more than happy to pull out ! and the message has been sent for Iran not to follow after us if we leave !


----------



## Polishprince

yidnar said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is NOT a direct military conflict with Iran, that would be over in Minutes. The issue is with their embedded cells in the  US now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's Mullahs were ALREADY attacking America, the attack on our embassy in Baghdad this past week was not an act of a friendly power.
> 
> To think that the death of this War Criminal Soleimani will make the islamonazis "more angry" at us is actually laughable.
> 
> They chant "death to america" and do regular terror attacks against us, thinking this can "dial up" tensions is beyond silly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really blame them. We are in their backyard and how would we feel if they took out our top General.  Tramp has sanctioned them to death, Iraq wants the US out of  Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good !! if Iraq wants us out im sure Trump will be more than happy to pull out ! and the message has been sent for Iran not to follow after us if we leave !
Click to expand...


I have no problem at all with America leaving Iraq at all, if they don't want us.


----------



## yidnar

Penelope said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is NOT a direct military conflict with Iran, that would be over in Minutes. The issue is with their embedded cells in the  US now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's Mullahs were ALREADY attacking America, the attack on our embassy in Baghdad this past week was not an act of a friendly power.
> 
> To think that the death of this War Criminal Soleimani will make the islamonazis "more angry" at us is actually laughable.
> 
> They chant "death to america" and do regular terror attacks against us, thinking this can "dial up" tensions is beyond silly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really blame them. We are in their backyard and how would we feel if they took out our top General.  Tramp has sanctioned them to death, Iraq wants the US out of  Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All America wants from the Iranians, all that we need, is for Iran to give up its nuclear ambitions and to quit the Terror Habit.
> 
> Soleimani was a huge terrorist, responsible for the death of hundreds of Americans, and that's definitely a capital offense.   He had to be expecting this, or at least not surprised when Justice was administered to him yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A terrorist in whose book, a terrorist to us?  So he was a great General, what for Gods sakes were American Military doing in Iraq?   We are the proxy warriors.
> 
> Now more troops are going to the ME, they will be the same as someone will take his place, they already named his successor.  So we have a lot to look forward to, maiming and death.
Click to expand...

you act as though Iran wasnt causing maiming and death before this attack ! wow ! but i do give you credit for admitting that you are on the enemies of America side !


----------



## yidnar

this is how the left deals with a Terrorist state like Iran !


----------



## airplanemechanic

I don't know if its been reported here but here is a video of the actual airstrike. I believe it based on where the explosion happened on the side of the building that you've seen in other news reports.

Qassem Soleimani: CCTV 'shows moment drone missile killed Iran military chief'


----------



## dani67




----------



## JWBooth

Persistence Of Memory said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be 20 yrs old with a diaper on your A.
> Your avatar. Have you ever made love with another man?. I have a thread Buttigieg dancing with his husband at the Inaugural Balls I'm sure you'd erotically post on it.
> 
> Sounds like dancing with men is your expertise
> 
> 
> 
> Your second claim was that Fox news said it was Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again???.Trump did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he corrected himself but stated it was Fox where he first heard it was Iraq.  He knows it was the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His Narrative was anything but Trump as always................and the Narrative of places like the Washington Compost first jumped that it was really the Iraqis did it.................Not us..........
> 
> Then the Narrative shifts ..................to TRUMP WANTS WAR...............as they ignore that the Quds have been killing Americans over there for quite some time..........and their Dear Leader just got wasted as a message to Iran..............
> 
> The only question is what will Iran do next.............they know they are dealing with someone who doesn't bluff............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lincoln shut down newspapers for treason. Todays Lincoln would have shut down CNN and MSNBC yrs ago
Click to expand...

Lincoln shut down newspapers for political opposition.


----------



## yidnar

Penelope said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is NOT a direct military conflict with Iran, that would be over in Minutes. The issue is with their embedded cells in the  US now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's Mullahs were ALREADY attacking America, the attack on our embassy in Baghdad this past week was not an act of a friendly power.
> 
> To think that the death of this War Criminal Soleimani will make the islamonazis "more angry" at us is actually laughable.
> 
> They chant "death to america" and do regular terror attacks against us, thinking this can "dial up" tensions is beyond silly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really blame them. We are in their backyard and how would we feel if they took out our top General.  Tramp has sanctioned them to death, Iraq wants the US out of  Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All America wants from the Iranians, all that we need, is for Iran to give up its nuclear ambitions and to quit the Terror Habit.
> 
> Soleimani was a huge terrorist, responsible for the death of hundreds of Americans, and that's definitely a capital offense.   He had to be expecting this, or at least not surprised when Justice was administered to him yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A terrorist in whose book, a terrorist to us?  So he was a great General, what for Gods sakes were American Military doing in Iraq?   We are the proxy warriors.
> 
> Now more troops are going to the ME, they will be the same as someone will take his place, they already named his successor.  So we have a lot to look forward to, maiming and death.
Click to expand...

a great general !! the animal is responsible for terrorism all across the world ! so if a terrorist puts on a uniform he's no longer a terrorist ?? wow !!


----------



## Penelope

yidnar said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is NOT a direct military conflict with Iran, that would be over in Minutes. The issue is with their embedded cells in the  US now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's Mullahs were ALREADY attacking America, the attack on our embassy in Baghdad this past week was not an act of a friendly power.
> 
> To think that the death of this War Criminal Soleimani will make the islamonazis "more angry" at us is actually laughable.
> 
> They chant "death to america" and do regular terror attacks against us, thinking this can "dial up" tensions is beyond silly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really blame them. We are in their backyard and how would we feel if they took out our top General.  Tramp has sanctioned them to death, Iraq wants the US out of  Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All America wants from the Iranians, all that we need, is for Iran to give up its nuclear ambitions and to quit the Terror Habit.
> 
> Soleimani was a huge terrorist, responsible for the death of hundreds of Americans, and that's definitely a capital offense.   He had to be expecting this, or at least not surprised when Justice was administered to him yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A terrorist in whose book, a terrorist to us?  So he was a great General, what for Gods sakes were American Military doing in Iraq?   We are the proxy warriors.
> 
> Now more troops are going to the ME, they will be the same as someone will take his place, they already named his successor.  So we have a lot to look forward to, maiming and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a great general !! the animal is responsible for terrorism all across the world ! so if a terrorist puts on a uniform he's no longer a terrorist ?? wow !!
Click to expand...


We are terrorists to them. The military wears uniforms.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Penelope said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's Mullahs were ALREADY attacking America, the attack on our embassy in Baghdad this past week was not an act of a friendly power.
> 
> To think that the death of this War Criminal Soleimani will make the islamonazis "more angry" at us is actually laughable.
> 
> They chant "death to america" and do regular terror attacks against us, thinking this can "dial up" tensions is beyond silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really blame them. We are in their backyard and how would we feel if they took out our top General.  Tramp has sanctioned them to death, Iraq wants the US out of  Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All America wants from the Iranians, all that we need, is for Iran to give up its nuclear ambitions and to quit the Terror Habit.
> 
> Soleimani was a huge terrorist, responsible for the death of hundreds of Americans, and that's definitely a capital offense.   He had to be expecting this, or at least not surprised when Justice was administered to him yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A terrorist in whose book, a terrorist to us?  So he was a great General, what for Gods sakes were American Military doing in Iraq?   We are the proxy warriors.
> 
> 
> 
> Now more troops are going to the ME, they will be the same as someone will take his place, they already named his successor.  So we have a lot to look forward to, maiming and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a great general !! the animal is responsible for terrorism all across the world ! so if a terrorist puts on a uniform he's no longer a terrorist ?? wow !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are terrorists to them. The military wears uniforms.
Click to expand...


We......are terrorists?????............Do we with our own citizens

Throw homosexuals down 5 stories on concrete?

Do we dig holes for women up to their waist and throw baseball sized rocks at their head?

Do we genitally mutilate our young daughters?

Do we make women cover their entire bodies in black in 120 degree heat in the F shade. I know, it isn't humid right????

I hate typing so I ain't printing 1000 other examples.

I've read some of your posts. And please, this is no flame. Is there something wrong with you?


----------



## Penelope

I know, the Iraqis invited the US Military in. to their country.


----------



## yidnar

Penelope said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's Mullahs were ALREADY attacking America, the attack on our embassy in Baghdad this past week was not an act of a friendly power.
> 
> To think that the death of this War Criminal Soleimani will make the islamonazis "more angry" at us is actually laughable.
> 
> They chant "death to america" and do regular terror attacks against us, thinking this can "dial up" tensions is beyond silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really blame them. We are in their backyard and how would we feel if they took out our top General.  Tramp has sanctioned them to death, Iraq wants the US out of  Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All America wants from the Iranians, all that we need, is for Iran to give up its nuclear ambitions and to quit the Terror Habit.
> 
> Soleimani was a huge terrorist, responsible for the death of hundreds of Americans, and that's definitely a capital offense.   He had to be expecting this, or at least not surprised when Justice was administered to him yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A terrorist in whose book, a terrorist to us?  So he was a great General, what for Gods sakes were American Military doing in Iraq?   We are the proxy warriors.
> 
> Now more troops are going to the ME, they will be the same as someone will take his place, they already named his successor.  So we have a lot to look forward to, maiming and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a great general !! the animal is responsible for terrorism all across the world ! so if a terrorist puts on a uniform he's no longer a terrorist ?? wow !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are terrorists to them. The military wears uniforms.
Click to expand...

well i guess its time for you  to pick a side !! us or them !


----------



## yidnar

Penelope said:


> I know, the Iraqis invited the US Military in. to their country.


they seemed pretty happy after we caught Sadam ... remember the dancing in the streets . the truth is Iraq was pretty much stabilized until your dear leader pulled out and allowed and encouraged Iran's shia influence in their government. now go head and reply with a weak funny face weakling.


----------



## Penelope

yidnar said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, the Iraqis invited the US Military in. to their country.
> 
> 
> 
> they seemed pretty happy after we caught Sadam ... remember the dancing in the streets . the truth is Iraq was pretty much stabilized until your dear leader pulled out and allowed and encouraged Iran's shia influence in their government. now go head and reply with a weak funny face weakling.
Click to expand...


Got a picture of them dancing in the streets.


----------



## Penelope

yidnar said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, the Iraqis invited the US Military in. to their country.
> 
> 
> 
> they seemed pretty happy after we caught Sadam ... remember the dancing in the streets . the truth is Iraq was pretty much stabilized until your dear leader pulled out and allowed and encouraged Iran's shia influence in their government. now go head and reply with a weak funny face weakling.
Click to expand...


Shia's have been in Iraq since the beginning of time, and there are more Shia in Iraq than Sunnis. 

The population of Iraq can be divided into several main ideological or ethnic strands:


Shias (Arabic speaking): 55–65%: A majority of the population.
Sunnis (Arabic speaking): 20%: Politically dominated Iraq for centuries until the Coalition invasion of 2003.
Kurdish – 26%: independent administration (mostly Sunnis, small Shi'ite, Yazidi, and other elements).
Assyrian – 1%: This group has a minor role in the current situation (mostly Christians).
Turkoman – 2%: This group has a minor role in the current situation (majority Sunni with large Shi'a minority), although Turkey is concerned about their overall treatment in Iraq.
Sectarian violence in Iraq (2006–2008) - Wikipedia
-------------------------------------
we had no right to attack the general, this is man they should of killed:
Muqtada al-Sadr - Wikipedia

-------------------------------------------
also we introduced (the US CIA) IEDS in Afghanistan when they fought the Russians.


----------



## yidnar

Penelope said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, the Iraqis invited the US Military in. to their country.
> 
> 
> 
> they seemed pretty happy after we caught Sadam ... remember the dancing in the streets . the truth is Iraq was pretty much stabilized until your dear leader pulled out and allowed and encouraged Iran's shia influence in their government. now go head and reply with a weak funny face weakling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a picture of them dancing in the streets.
Click to expand...

oh they danced celebrated and even defiled Saddams statue !


----------



## Mojo2

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really blame them. We are in their backyard and how would we feel if they took out our top General.  Tramp has sanctioned them to death, Iraq wants the US out of  Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All America wants from the Iranians, all that we need, is for Iran to give up its nuclear ambitions and to quit the Terror Habit.
> 
> Soleimani was a huge terrorist, responsible for the death of hundreds of Americans, and that's definitely a capital offense.   He had to be expecting this, or at least not surprised when Justice was administered to him yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A terrorist in whose book, a terrorist to us?  So he was a great General, what for Gods sakes were American Military doing in Iraq?   We are the proxy warriors.
> 
> 
> 
> Now more troops are going to the ME, they will be the same as someone will take his place, they already named his successor.  So we have a lot to look forward to, maiming and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a great general !! the animal is responsible for terrorism all across the world ! so if a terrorist puts on a uniform he's no longer a terrorist ?? wow !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are terrorists to them. The military wears uniforms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We......are terrorists?????............Do we with our own citizens
> 
> Throw homosexuals down 5 stories on concrete?
> 
> Do we dig holes for women up to their waist and throw baseball sized rocks at their head?
> 
> Do we genitally mutilate our young daughters?
> 
> Do we make women cover their entire bodies in black in 120 degree heat in the F shade. I know, it isn't humid right????
> 
> I hate typing so I ain't printing 1000 other examples.
> 
> I've read some of your posts. And please, this is no flame. Is there something wrong with you?
Click to expand...


I read that online if someone posts like an enemy you can assume they are an enemy.

She posts like an enemy of America.


----------



## Penelope

yidnar said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, the Iraqis invited the US Military in. to their country.
> 
> 
> 
> they seemed pretty happy after we caught Sadam ... remember the dancing in the streets . the truth is Iraq was pretty much stabilized until your dear leader pulled out and allowed and encouraged Iran's shia influence in their government. now go head and reply with a weak funny face weakling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a picture of them dancing in the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh they danced celebrated and even defiled Saddams statue ! View attachment 299115
Click to expand...


 I take it back, tramp shouldn't knock off Muqtada al-Sadr, he is the most pop. party in Iraq.
----------------------------------------------

The *Alliance Towards Reforms* or *Marching Towards Reform*, also known by its Arabic short form *Saairun* ( literally "Forward"[10]), is an Iraqi electoral coalition formed to gain political control in the 2018 general election. The main components are the Shi’a Islamist *Sadrist Integrity Party*, the leftist Iraqi Communist Party,[11] the Youth Movement for Change Party, the Party of Progress and Reform and the Iraqi Republican Group and the State of Justice Party.[12][13] *The alliance won 54 seats, more than any other coalition in the election.*

Alliance Towards Reforms - Wikipedia
------------------------------------------------------


*Muqtada al-Sadr* ( born 4 August 1974)[1] is an Iraqi Shia cleric, politician and militia leader. He is the leader of the Sadrist Movement[3] and the leader of Saraya al-Salam, a Shia militia that is a reformation of the previous militia he led during the American occupation of Iraq, the Mahdi Army. There were reports on 7 December 2019 of an armed drone attack on Sadr.[4]

Muqtada al-Sadr is one of the most influential religious and popular figures in Iraq, despite not holding any official title in the Iraqi government.

Snip

*"Saddam was the little serpent, but America is the big serpent."*

Muqtada al-Sadr - Wikipedia


----------



## Penelope

Crowds only up close.  See how it thins out.


----------



## Mojo2

Penelope said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, the Iraqis invited the US Military in. to their country.
> 
> 
> 
> they seemed pretty happy after we caught Sadam ... remember the dancing in the streets . the truth is Iraq was pretty much stabilized until your dear leader pulled out and allowed and encouraged Iran's shia influence in their government. now go head and reply with a weak funny face weakling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a picture of them dancing in the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh they danced celebrated and even defiled Saddams statue ! View attachment 299115
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not a pic, a few of them.  I take it back, tramp shouldn't knock off Muqtada al-Sadr, he is the most pop. party in Iraq.
> 
> The *Alliance Towards Reforms* or *Marching Towards Reform*, also known by its Arabic short form *Saairun* ( literally "Forward"[10]), is an Iraqi electoral coalition formed to gain political control in the 2018 general election. The main components are the Shi’a Islamist *Sadrist Integrity Party*, the leftist Iraqi Communist Party,[11] the Youth Movement for Change Party, the Party of Progress and Reform and the Iraqi Republican Group and the State of Justice Party.[12][13] *The alliance won 54 seats, more than any other coalition in the election.*
> 
> Alliance Towards Reforms - Wikipedia
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Muqtada al-Sadr* ( born 4 August 1974)[1] is an Iraqi Shia cleric, politician and militia leader. He is the leader of the Sadrist Movement[3] and the leader of Saraya al-Salam, a Shia militia that is a reformation of the previous militia he led during the American occupation of Iraq, the Mahdi Army. There were reports on 7 December 2019 of an armed drone attack on Sadr.[4]
> 
> Muqtada al-Sadr is one of the most influential religious and popular figures in Iraq, despite not holding any official title in the Iraqi government.
> 
> Snip
> 
> *"Saddam was the little serpent, but America is the big serpent."*
> 
> Muqtada al-Sadr - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


When the Washington Post Islamist reporter Kashoggi was murdered, the media have been trying to get Americans to choose between the "Good" Muslim and the "Bad" Muslim.

In reality, they are all simply, Muslims.

And they all want Islam to prevail in America.

I think you do, too.


----------



## Penelope

Mojo2 said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> All America wants from the Iranians, all that we need, is for Iran to give up its nuclear ambitions and to quit the Terror Habit.
> 
> Soleimani was a huge terrorist, responsible for the death of hundreds of Americans, and that's definitely a capital offense.   He had to be expecting this, or at least not surprised when Justice was administered to him yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A terrorist in whose book, a terrorist to us?  So he was a great General, what for Gods sakes were American Military doing in Iraq?   We are the proxy warriors.
> 
> 
> 
> Now more troops are going to the ME, they will be the same as someone will take his place, they already named his successor.  So we have a lot to look forward to, maiming and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a great general !! the animal is responsible for terrorism all across the world ! so if a terrorist puts on a uniform he's no longer a terrorist ?? wow !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are terrorists to them. The military wears uniforms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We......are terrorists?????............Do we with our own citizens
> 
> Throw homosexuals down 5 stories on concrete?
> 
> Do we dig holes for women up to their waist and throw baseball sized rocks at their head?
> 
> Do we genitally mutilate our young daughters?
> 
> Do we make women cover their entire bodies in black in 120 degree heat in the F shade. I know, it isn't humid right????
> 
> I hate typing so I ain't printing 1000 other examples.
> 
> I've read some of your posts. And please, this is no flame. Is there something wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read that online if someone posts like an enemy you can assume they are an enemy.
> 
> She posts like an enemy of America.
Click to expand...


I am not an enemy of the US, I was born in the US and so were my parents.  I just am sick of war, Iraq. And tramp should of never tore the iran agreement up.  I spent 4 years in the NG.


----------



## Penelope

Mojo2 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, the Iraqis invited the US Military in. to their country.
> 
> 
> 
> they seemed pretty happy after we caught Sadam ... remember the dancing in the streets . the truth is Iraq was pretty much stabilized until your dear leader pulled out and allowed and encouraged Iran's shia influence in their government. now go head and reply with a weak funny face weakling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a picture of them dancing in the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh they danced celebrated and even defiled Saddams statue ! View attachment 299115
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not a pic, a few of them.  I take it back, tramp shouldn't knock off Muqtada al-Sadr, he is the most pop. party in Iraq.
> 
> The *Alliance Towards Reforms* or *Marching Towards Reform*, also known by its Arabic short form *Saairun* ( literally "Forward"[10]), is an Iraqi electoral coalition formed to gain political control in the 2018 general election. The main components are the Shi’a Islamist *Sadrist Integrity Party*, the leftist Iraqi Communist Party,[11] the Youth Movement for Change Party, the Party of Progress and Reform and the Iraqi Republican Group and the State of Justice Party.[12][13] *The alliance won 54 seats, more than any other coalition in the election.*
> 
> Alliance Towards Reforms - Wikipedia
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Muqtada al-Sadr* ( born 4 August 1974)[1] is an Iraqi Shia cleric, politician and militia leader. He is the leader of the Sadrist Movement[3] and the leader of Saraya al-Salam, a Shia militia that is a reformation of the previous militia he led during the American occupation of Iraq, the Mahdi Army. There were reports on 7 December 2019 of an armed drone attack on Sadr.[4]
> 
> Muqtada al-Sadr is one of the most influential religious and popular figures in Iraq, despite not holding any official title in the Iraqi government.
> 
> Snip
> 
> *"Saddam was the little serpent, but America is the big serpent."*
> 
> Muqtada al-Sadr - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the Washington Post Islamist reporter Kashoggi was murdered, the media have been trying to get Americans to choose between the "Good" Muslim and the "Bad" Muslim.
> 
> In reality, they are all simply, Muslims.
> 
> And they all want Islam to prevail in America.
> 
> I think you do, too.
Click to expand...


I want them to be able to live in their country  without the US budding in.  they do not want to be in the US.


----------



## Mojo2

Penelope said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> A terrorist in whose book, a terrorist to us?  So he was a great General, what for Gods sakes were American Military doing in Iraq?   We are the proxy warriors.
> 
> 
> 
> Now more troops are going to the ME, they will be the same as someone will take his place, they already named his successor.  So we have a lot to look forward to, maiming and death.
> 
> 
> 
> a great general !! the animal is responsible for terrorism all across the world ! so if a terrorist puts on a uniform he's no longer a terrorist ?? wow !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are terrorists to them. The military wears uniforms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We......are terrorists?????............Do we with our own citizens
> 
> Throw homosexuals down 5 stories on concrete?
> 
> Do we dig holes for women up to their waist and throw baseball sized rocks at their head?
> 
> Do we genitally mutilate our young daughters?
> 
> Do we make women cover their entire bodies in black in 120 degree heat in the F shade. I know, it isn't humid right????
> 
> I hate typing so I ain't printing 1000 other examples.
> 
> I've read some of your posts. And please, this is no flame. Is there something wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read that online if someone posts like an enemy you can assume they are an enemy.
> 
> She posts like an enemy of America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not an enemy of the US, I was born in the US and so were my parents.  I just am sick of war, Iraq. And tramp should of never tore the iran agreement up.  I spent 4 years in the NG.
Click to expand...


This is your wake up call.

The Crossfield Memo states that anyone who posts like the enemy should be or may be treated like the enemy.

We cant prove your claims.

All we can go by is how you post.

If you don't like being treated like the enemy, then it is up to you to stop insulting Pres. Trump and stop maligning America.


----------



## Meathead

Penelope said:


> I want them to be able to live in their country  without the US budding in.  they do not want to be in the US.


Is "budding in" a new phrasal verb?


----------



## Penelope

Mojo2 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> a great general !! the animal is responsible for terrorism all across the world ! so if a terrorist puts on a uniform he's no longer a terrorist ?? wow !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are terrorists to them. The military wears uniforms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We......are terrorists?????............Do we with our own citizens
> 
> Throw homosexuals down 5 stories on concrete?
> 
> Do we dig holes for women up to their waist and throw baseball sized rocks at their head?
> 
> Do we genitally mutilate our young daughters?
> 
> Do we make women cover their entire bodies in black in 120 degree heat in the F shade. I know, it isn't humid right????
> 
> I hate typing so I ain't printing 1000 other examples.
> 
> I've read some of your posts. And please, this is no flame. Is there something wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read that online if someone posts like an enemy you can assume they are an enemy.
> 
> She posts like an enemy of America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not an enemy of the US, I was born in the US and so were my parents.  I just am sick of war, Iraq. And tramp should of never tore the iran agreement up.  I spent 4 years in the NG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is your wake up call.
> 
> The Crossfield Memo states that anyone who posts like the enemy should be or may be treated like the enemy.
> 
> We cant prove your claims.
> 
> All we can go by is how you post.
> 
> If you don't like being treated like the enemy, then it is up to you to stop insulting Pres. Trump and stop maligning America.
Click to expand...


He deserves every insult I can give him.  I could careless what your opinion is of me, or if you believe me.


----------



## Penelope

Meathead said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want them to be able to live in their country  without the US budding in.  they do not want to be in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Is "budding in" a new phrasal verb?
Click to expand...


Bud IN.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Penelope said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are terrorists to them. The military wears uniforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We......are terrorists?????............Do we with our own citizens
> 
> Throw homosexuals down 5 stories on concrete?
> 
> Do we dig holes for women up to their waist and throw baseball sized rocks at their head?
> 
> Do we genitally mutilate our young daughters?
> 
> Do we make women cover their entire bodies in black in 120 degree heat in the F shade. I know, it isn't humid right????
> 
> I hate typing so I ain't printing 1000 other examples.
> 
> I've read some of your posts. And please, this is no flame. Is there something wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read that online if someone posts like an enemy you can assume they are an enemy.
> 
> She posts like an enemy of America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not an enemy of the US, I was born in the US and so were my parents.  I just am sick of war, Iraq. And tramp should of never tore the iran agreement up.  I spent 4 years in the NG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is your wake up call.
> 
> The Crossfield Memo states that anyone who posts like the enemy should be or may be treated like the enemy.
> 
> We cant prove your claims.
> 
> All we can go by is how you post.
> 
> If you don't like being treated like the enemy, then it is up to you to stop insulting Pres. Trump and stop maligning America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He deserves every insult I can give him.  I could careless what your opinion is of me, or if you believe me.
Click to expand...


Let's hope one of those opinions arrives on the head of a hellfire missel.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Penelope said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> they seemed pretty happy after we caught Sadam ... remember the dancing in the streets . the truth is Iraq was pretty much stabilized until your dear leader pulled out and allowed and encouraged Iran's shia influence in their government. now go head and reply with a weak funny face weakling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a picture of them dancing in the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh they danced celebrated and even defiled Saddams statue ! View attachment 299115
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not a pic, a few of them.  I take it back, tramp shouldn't knock off Muqtada al-Sadr, he is the most pop. party in Iraq.
> 
> The *Alliance Towards Reforms* or *Marching Towards Reform*, also known by its Arabic short form *Saairun* ( literally "Forward"[10]), is an Iraqi electoral coalition formed to gain political control in the 2018 general election. The main components are the Shi’a Islamist *Sadrist Integrity Party*, the leftist Iraqi Communist Party,[11] the Youth Movement for Change Party, the Party of Progress and Reform and the Iraqi Republican Group and the State of Justice Party.[12][13] *The alliance won 54 seats, more than any other coalition in the election.*
> 
> Alliance Towards Reforms - Wikipedia
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Muqtada al-Sadr* ( born 4 August 1974)[1] is an Iraqi Shia cleric, politician and militia leader. He is the leader of the Sadrist Movement[3] and the leader of Saraya al-Salam, a Shia militia that is a reformation of the previous militia he led during the American occupation of Iraq, the Mahdi Army. There were reports on 7 December 2019 of an armed drone attack on Sadr.[4]
> 
> Muqtada al-Sadr is one of the most influential religious and popular figures in Iraq, despite not holding any official title in the Iraqi government.
> 
> Snip
> 
> *"Saddam was the little serpent, but America is the big serpent."*
> 
> Muqtada al-Sadr - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the Washington Post Islamist reporter Kashoggi was murdered, the media have been trying to get Americans to choose between the "Good" Muslim and the "Bad" Muslim.
> 
> In reality, they are all simply, Muslims.
> 
> And they all want Islam to prevail in America.
> 
> I think you do, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want them to be able to live in their country  without the US budding in.  they do not want to be in the US.
Click to expand...

Every one I've seen on this board seems normal. You seem abbynormal. No flame. But they'd chop your head off with a lawnmower within 10 min of you arriving. Defend this country or leave.


----------



## Penelope

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a picture of them dancing in the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> oh they danced celebrated and even defiled Saddams statue ! View attachment 299115
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not a pic, a few of them.  I take it back, tramp shouldn't knock off Muqtada al-Sadr, he is the most pop. party in Iraq.
> 
> The *Alliance Towards Reforms* or *Marching Towards Reform*, also known by its Arabic short form *Saairun* ( literally "Forward"[10]), is an Iraqi electoral coalition formed to gain political control in the 2018 general election. The main components are the Shi’a Islamist *Sadrist Integrity Party*, the leftist Iraqi Communist Party,[11] the Youth Movement for Change Party, the Party of Progress and Reform and the Iraqi Republican Group and the State of Justice Party.[12][13] *The alliance won 54 seats, more than any other coalition in the election.*
> 
> Alliance Towards Reforms - Wikipedia
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Muqtada al-Sadr* ( born 4 August 1974)[1] is an Iraqi Shia cleric, politician and militia leader. He is the leader of the Sadrist Movement[3] and the leader of Saraya al-Salam, a Shia militia that is a reformation of the previous militia he led during the American occupation of Iraq, the Mahdi Army. There were reports on 7 December 2019 of an armed drone attack on Sadr.[4]
> 
> Muqtada al-Sadr is one of the most influential religious and popular figures in Iraq, despite not holding any official title in the Iraqi government.
> 
> Snip
> 
> *"Saddam was the little serpent, but America is the big serpent."*
> 
> Muqtada al-Sadr - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the Washington Post Islamist reporter Kashoggi was murdered, the media have been trying to get Americans to choose between the "Good" Muslim and the "Bad" Muslim.
> 
> In reality, they are all simply, Muslims.
> 
> And they all want Islam to prevail in America.
> 
> I think you do, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want them to be able to live in their country  without the US budding in.  they do not want to be in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every one I've seen on this board seems normal. You seem abbynormal. No flame. But they'd chop your head off with a lawnmower within 10 min of you arriving. Defend this country or leave.
Click to expand...


I see it from all angles, I have no idea why he killed the General and neither do most of the Senate or House, what was the imminent danger, there wasn't one.  He is lucky the Iranians didn't kill any Americans, or he would of been in deep trouble.  And no I won't defend Tramp and no I won't leave.  Also most the republicans are now shit in my book.


----------



## yidnar

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a picture of them dancing in the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> oh they danced celebrated and even defiled Saddams statue ! View attachment 299115
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not a pic, a few of them.  I take it back, tramp shouldn't knock off Muqtada al-Sadr, he is the most pop. party in Iraq.
> 
> The *Alliance Towards Reforms* or *Marching Towards Reform*, also known by its Arabic short form *Saairun* ( literally "Forward"[10]), is an Iraqi electoral coalition formed to gain political control in the 2018 general election. The main components are the Shi’a Islamist *Sadrist Integrity Party*, the leftist Iraqi Communist Party,[11] the Youth Movement for Change Party, the Party of Progress and Reform and the Iraqi Republican Group and the State of Justice Party.[12][13] *The alliance won 54 seats, more than any other coalition in the election.*
> 
> Alliance Towards Reforms - Wikipedia
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Muqtada al-Sadr* ( born 4 August 1974)[1] is an Iraqi Shia cleric, politician and militia leader. He is the leader of the Sadrist Movement[3] and the leader of Saraya al-Salam, a Shia militia that is a reformation of the previous militia he led during the American occupation of Iraq, the Mahdi Army. There were reports on 7 December 2019 of an armed drone attack on Sadr.[4]
> 
> Muqtada al-Sadr is one of the most influential religious and popular figures in Iraq, despite not holding any official title in the Iraqi government.
> 
> Snip
> 
> *"Saddam was the little serpent, but America is the big serpent."*
> 
> Muqtada al-Sadr - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the Washington Post Islamist reporter Kashoggi was murdered, the media have been trying to get Americans to choose between the "Good" Muslim and the "Bad" Muslim.
> 
> In reality, they are all simply, Muslims.
> 
> And they all want Islam to prevail in America.
> 
> I think you do, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want them to be able to live in their country  without the US budding in.  they do not want to be in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every one I've seen on this board seems normal. You seem abbynormal. No flame. But they'd chop your head off with a lawnmower within 10 min of you arriving. Defend this country or leave.
Click to expand...

yep in the countries she's defending they would violently kill someone that


Penelope said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh they danced celebrated and even defiled Saddams statue ! View attachment 299115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a pic, a few of them.  I take it back, tramp shouldn't knock off Muqtada al-Sadr, he is the most pop. party in Iraq.
> 
> The *Alliance Towards Reforms* or *Marching Towards Reform*, also known by its Arabic short form *Saairun* ( literally "Forward"[10]), is an Iraqi electoral coalition formed to gain political control in the 2018 general election. The main components are the Shi’a Islamist *Sadrist Integrity Party*, the leftist Iraqi Communist Party,[11] the Youth Movement for Change Party, the Party of Progress and Reform and the Iraqi Republican Group and the State of Justice Party.[12][13] *The alliance won 54 seats, more than any other coalition in the election.*
> 
> Alliance Towards Reforms - Wikipedia
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Muqtada al-Sadr* ( born 4 August 1974)[1] is an Iraqi Shia cleric, politician and militia leader. He is the leader of the Sadrist Movement[3] and the leader of Saraya al-Salam, a Shia militia that is a reformation of the previous militia he led during the American occupation of Iraq, the Mahdi Army. There were reports on 7 December 2019 of an armed drone attack on Sadr.[4]
> 
> Muqtada al-Sadr is one of the most influential religious and popular figures in Iraq, despite not holding any official title in the Iraqi government.
> 
> Snip
> 
> *"Saddam was the little serpent, but America is the big serpent."*
> 
> Muqtada al-Sadr - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the Washington Post Islamist reporter Kashoggi was murdered, the media have been trying to get Americans to choose between the "Good" Muslim and the "Bad" Muslim.
> 
> In reality, they are all simply, Muslims.
> 
> And they all want Islam to prevail in America.
> 
> I think you do, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want them to be able to live in their country  without the US budding in.  they do not want to be in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every one I've seen on this board seems normal. You seem abbynormal. No flame. But they'd chop your head off with a lawnmower within 10 min of you arriving. Defend this country or leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see it from all angles, I have no idea why he killed the General and neither do most of the Senate or House, what was the imminent danger, there wasn't one.  He is lucky the Iranians didn't kill any Americans, or he would of been in deep trouble.  And no I won't defend Tramp and no I won't leave.  Also most the republicans are now shit in my book.
Click to expand...

you idiot ! soleimani has been killing Americans for decades ! the only way to keep him from killing more was to kill the bastard ! now i know you will say someone will replace him ..... but thats like saying dont kill a terrorist because another terrorist will replace him ! that would give immunity tall all murderers across the world ! and yes the bastard was a murderer  !


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Penelope said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh they danced celebrated and even defiled Saddams statue ! View attachment 299115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a pic, a few of them.  I take it back, tramp shouldn't knock off Muqtada al-Sadr, he is the most pop. party in Iraq.
> 
> The *Alliance Towards Reforms* or *Marching Towards Reform*, also known by its Arabic short form *Saairun* ( literally "Forward"[10]), is an Iraqi electoral coalition formed to gain political control in the 2018 general election. The main components are the Shi’a Islamist *Sadrist Integrity Party*, the leftist Iraqi Communist Party,[11] the Youth Movement for Change Party, the Party of Progress and Reform and the Iraqi Republican Group and the State of Justice Party.[12][13] *The alliance won 54 seats, more than any other coalition in the election.*
> 
> Alliance Towards Reforms - Wikipedia
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Muqtada al-Sadr* ( born 4 August 1974)[1] is an Iraqi Shia cleric, politician and militia leader. He is the leader of the Sadrist Movement[3] and the leader of Saraya al-Salam, a Shia militia that is a reformation of the previous militia he led during the American occupation of Iraq, the Mahdi Army. There were reports on 7 December 2019 of an armed drone attack on Sadr.[4]
> 
> Muqtada al-Sadr is one of the most influential religious and popular figures in Iraq, despite not holding any official title in the Iraqi government.
> 
> Snip
> 
> *"Saddam was the little serpent, but America is the big serpent."*
> 
> Muqtada al-Sadr - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the Washington Post Islamist reporter Kashoggi was murdered, the media have been trying to get Americans to choose between the "Good" Muslim and the "Bad" Muslim.
> 
> In reality, they are all simply, Muslims.
> 
> And they all want Islam to prevail in America.
> 
> I think you do, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want them to be able to live in their country  without the US budding in.  they do not want to be in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every one I've seen on this board seems normal. You seem abbynormal. No flame. But they'd chop your head off with a lawnmower within 10 min of you arriving. Defend this country or leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see it from all angles, I have no idea why he killed the General and neither do most of the Senate or House, what was the imminent danger, there wasn't one.  He is lucky the Iranians didn't kill any Americans, or he would of been in deep trouble.  And no I won't defend Tramp and no I won't leave.  Also most the republicans are now shit in my book.
Click to expand...

Quit blaming people today for what people did 50,40,30 yrs ago. We all know it is time to leave. This incident will go a long way to that end.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

yidnar said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh they danced celebrated and even defiled Saddams statue ! View attachment 299115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a pic, a few of them.  I take it back, tramp shouldn't knock off Muqtada al-Sadr, he is the most pop. party in Iraq.
> 
> The *Alliance Towards Reforms* or *Marching Towards Reform*, also known by its Arabic short form *Saairun* ( literally "Forward"[10]), is an Iraqi electoral coalition formed to gain political control in the 2018 general election. The main components are the Shi’a Islamist *Sadrist Integrity Party*, the leftist Iraqi Communist Party,[11] the Youth Movement for Change Party, the Party of Progress and Reform and the Iraqi Republican Group and the State of Justice Party.[12][13] *The alliance won 54 seats, more than any other coalition in the election.*
> 
> Alliance Towards Reforms - Wikipedia
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Muqtada al-Sadr* ( born 4 August 1974)[1] is an Iraqi Shia cleric, politician and militia leader. He is the leader of the Sadrist Movement[3] and the leader of Saraya al-Salam, a Shia militia that is a reformation of the previous militia he led during the American occupation of Iraq, the Mahdi Army. There were reports on 7 December 2019 of an armed drone attack on Sadr.[4]
> 
> Muqtada al-Sadr is one of the most influential religious and popular figures in Iraq, despite not holding any official title in the Iraqi government.
> 
> Snip
> 
> *"Saddam was the little serpent, but America is the big serpent."*
> 
> Muqtada al-Sadr - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the Washington Post Islamist reporter Kashoggi was murdered, the media have been trying to get Americans to choose between the "Good" Muslim and the "Bad" Muslim.
> 
> In reality, they are all simply, Muslims.
> 
> And they all want Islam to prevail in America.
> 
> I think you do, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want them to be able to live in their country  without the US budding in.  they do not want to be in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every one I've seen on this board seems normal. You seem abbynormal. No flame. But they'd chop your head off with a lawnmower within 10 min of you arriving. Defend this country or leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep in the countries she's defending they would violently kill someone that
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> not a pic, a few of them.  I take it back, tramp shouldn't knock off Muqtada al-Sadr, he is the most pop. party in Iraq.
> 
> The *Alliance Towards Reforms* or *Marching Towards Reform*, also known by its Arabic short form *Saairun* ( literally "Forward"[10]), is an Iraqi electoral coalition formed to gain political control in the 2018 general election. The main components are the Shi’a Islamist *Sadrist Integrity Party*, the leftist Iraqi Communist Party,[11] the Youth Movement for Change Party, the Party of Progress and Reform and the Iraqi Republican Group and the State of Justice Party.[12][13] *The alliance won 54 seats, more than any other coalition in the election.*
> 
> Alliance Towards Reforms - Wikipedia
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Muqtada al-Sadr* ( born 4 August 1974)[1] is an Iraqi Shia cleric, politician and militia leader. He is the leader of the Sadrist Movement[3] and the leader of Saraya al-Salam, a Shia militia that is a reformation of the previous militia he led during the American occupation of Iraq, the Mahdi Army. There were reports on 7 December 2019 of an armed drone attack on Sadr.[4]
> 
> Muqtada al-Sadr is one of the most influential religious and popular figures in Iraq, despite not holding any official title in the Iraqi government.
> 
> Snip
> 
> *"Saddam was the little serpent, but America is the big serpent."*
> 
> Muqtada al-Sadr - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the Washington Post Islamist reporter Kashoggi was murdered, the media have been trying to get Americans to choose between the "Good" Muslim and the "Bad" Muslim.
> 
> In reality, they are all simply, Muslims.
> 
> And they all want Islam to prevail in America.
> 
> I think you do, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want them to be able to live in their country  without the US budding in.  they do not want to be in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every one I've seen on this board seems normal. You seem abbynormal. No flame. But they'd chop your head off with a lawnmower within 10 min of you arriving. Defend this country or leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see it from all angles, I have no idea why he killed the General and neither do most of the Senate or House, what was the imminent danger, there wasn't one.  He is lucky the Iranians didn't kill any Americans, or he would of been in deep trouble.  And no I won't defend Tramp and no I won't leave.  Also most the republicans are now shit in my book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you idiot ! soleimani has been killing Americans for decades ! the only way to keep him from killing more was to kill the bastard ! now i know you will say someone will replace him ..... but thats like saying dont kill a terrorist because another terrorist will replace him ! that would give immunity tall all murderers across the world ! and yes the bastard was a murderer  !
Click to expand...

Well maybe we can all chip in for an all expense paid 2 week vacation to Mecca. Brand new wardrobe of Burkas too......J/K

These savages treat women like dogs . Women defending them, F pathetic.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> We......are terrorists?????............Do we with our own citizens
> 
> Throw homosexuals down 5 stories on concrete?
> 
> Do we dig holes for women up to their waist and throw baseball sized rocks at their head?
> 
> Do we genitally mutilate our young daughters?
> 
> Do we make women cover their entire bodies in black in 120 degree heat in the F shade. I know, it isn't humid right????
> 
> I hate typing so I ain't printing 1000 other examples.
> 
> I've read some of your posts. And please, this is no flame. Is there something wrong with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read that online if someone posts like an enemy you can assume they are an enemy.
> 
> She posts like an enemy of America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not an enemy of the US, I was born in the US and so were my parents.  I just am sick of war, Iraq. And tramp should of never tore the iran agreement up.  I spent 4 years in the NG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is your wake up call.
> 
> The Crossfield Memo states that anyone who posts like the enemy should be or may be treated like the enemy.
> 
> We cant prove your claims.
> 
> All we can go by is how you post.
> 
> If you don't like being treated like the enemy, then it is up to you to stop insulting Pres. Trump and stop maligning America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He deserves every insult I can give him.  I could careless what your opinion is of me, or if you believe me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's hope one of those opinions arrives on the head of a hellfire missel.
Click to expand...

She's safe. Iran couldn't hit the side of a Mosque.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Penelope said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are terrorists to them. The military wears uniforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We......are terrorists?????............Do we with our own citizens
> 
> Throw homosexuals down 5 stories on concrete?
> 
> Do we dig holes for women up to their waist and throw baseball sized rocks at their head?
> 
> Do we genitally mutilate our young daughters?
> 
> Do we make women cover their entire bodies in black in 120 degree heat in the F shade. I know, it isn't humid right????
> 
> I hate typing so I ain't printing 1000 other examples.
> 
> I've read some of your posts. And please, this is no flame. Is there something wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read that online if someone posts like an enemy you can assume they are an enemy.
> 
> She posts like an enemy of America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not an enemy of the US, I was born in the US and so were my parents.  I just am sick of war, Iraq. And tramp should of never tore the iran agreement up.  I spent 4 years in the NG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is your wake up call.
> 
> The Crossfield Memo states that anyone who posts like the enemy should be or may be treated like the enemy.
> 
> We cant prove your claims.
> 
> All we can go by is how you post.
> 
> If you don't like being treated like the enemy, then it is up to you to stop insulting Pres. Trump and stop maligning America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He deserves every insult I can give him.  I could careless what your opinion is of me, or if you believe me.
Click to expand...

I care about your opinion. But your guys Trump hatred is eating your F brains out...You worry more about 2 scoops of ice cream for God's sake


----------



## Meathead

Penelope said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want them to be able to live in their country  without the US budding in.  they do not want to be in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Is "budding in" a new phrasal verb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bud IN.
Click to expand...

OK. What is "bud in"
?


----------



## Unkotare

Persistence Of Memory said:


> ...
> I care about your opinion. But [sic] your [sic] guys Trump hatred is eating your F [sic] brains out...You [sic] worry more about 2 scoops of ice cream for God's sake




You should try to express yourself more precisely.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Unkotare said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I care about your opinion. But [sic] your [sic] guys Trump hatred is eating your F [sic] brains out...You [sic] worry more about 2 scoops of ice cream for God's sake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should try to express yourself more precisely.
Click to expand...

Maybe you should too. You have less than a 25% approval on your threads Kung Fu. To me that means you suck..kinda maybe. I don't even know who the F you are either.I'm a newer idiot. I'll move forward hoping we can have a better next post. Fortune Cookie say every person is unique and deserve respect.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I care about your opinion. But [sic] your [sic] guys Trump hatred is eating your F [sic] brains out...You [sic] worry more about 2 scoops of ice cream for God's sake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should try to express yourself more precisely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should too. You have less than a 25% approval on your threads Kung Fu. To me that means you suck..kinda maybe. I don't even know who the F you are either.I'm a newer idiot. I'll move forward hoping we can have a better next post. Fortune Cookie say every person is unique and deserve respect.
Click to expand...


Are you the one who always talk about orientals being raped through history?


----------



## Penelope

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> We......are terrorists?????............Do we with our own citizens
> 
> Throw homosexuals down 5 stories on concrete?
> 
> Do we dig holes for women up to their waist and throw baseball sized rocks at their head?
> 
> Do we genitally mutilate our young daughters?
> 
> Do we make women cover their entire bodies in black in 120 degree heat in the F shade. I know, it isn't humid right????
> 
> I hate typing so I ain't printing 1000 other examples.
> 
> I've read some of your posts. And please, this is no flame. Is there something wrong with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read that online if someone posts like an enemy you can assume they are an enemy.
> 
> She posts like an enemy of America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not an enemy of the US, I was born in the US and so were my parents.  I just am sick of war, Iraq. And tramp should of never tore the iran agreement up.  I spent 4 years in the NG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is your wake up call.
> 
> The Crossfield Memo states that anyone who posts like the enemy should be or may be treated like the enemy.
> 
> We cant prove your claims.
> 
> All we can go by is how you post.
> 
> If you don't like being treated like the enemy, then it is up to you to stop insulting Pres. Trump and stop maligning America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He deserves every insult I can give him.  I could careless what your opinion is of me, or if you believe me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I care about your opinion. But your guys Trump hatred is eating your F brains out...You worry more about 2 scoops of ice cream for God's sake
Click to expand...


I hate tramp, as he hated Obama, but truth be known, I was never a fan of his.  If you are for Tramp, you can't be for the Constitution.


----------



## Penelope

Meathead said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want them to be able to live in their country  without the US budding in.  they do not want to be in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Is "budding in" a new phrasal verb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bud IN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. What is "bud in"
> ?
Click to expand...

bud in
Bud in: to interfere, interject, or meddle, in another's affair with the direct intention to take sides in a dispute or argument.


----------



## Meathead

Penelope said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want them to be able to live in their country  without the US budding in.  they do not want to be in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Is "budding in" a new phrasal verb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bud IN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. What is "bud in"
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bud in
> Bud in: to interfere, interject, or meddle, in another's affair with the direct intention to take sides in a dispute or argument.
Click to expand...

You are truly clueless. Even an intercity public education isn't an excuse for this level of ignorance:

BUTT IN | meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary


----------

